# Авиация > Холодная война >  рейс KAL 007 1 сентября 1983г.

## micconen

У меня есть вопрос по истории с Боингом-747 Корейских авиалиний произошедшей 1 сентября 1983 года (Сахалинский инцендент). несколько лет назад по телевизору показывали фильм об этом проишествии, там даже были кадры подводных съемок обломков самолета...
 Мне очень интересно: где были обнаружены обломки?
 Может есть еще какие-нибудь новые факты?
Перевод книги Мишеля Брюна на этом сайте я читал.

----------


## Nazar

> У меня есть вопрос по истории с Боингом-747 К


Обсуждали уже, причем весьма горячо :Smile:  
Был ли сбит KAL 007?

----------


## micconen

Прочел я эту дискуссию... ни о чем.
А все-же про фильм, может видел кто, знает как называется, автор кто? Помню, что снимался в начале 90-х (предположительно 93г.) Точно помню, что были кадры со дна моря обломков с креслами, останками пассажиров, личных вещей и частей пассажирского лайнера.

----------


## Nazar

Недавно по National Geographic был фильм про этот инциндент, достаточно подробный, обломки самолета показывали, подьемные съемки были, личные вещи то-же показывали, показывали рыдающих "родственников" и гневных президентов. Вот только там ясно было сказано, что останков пассажиров найдено не было.

----------


## 9-13

У моего товарища по учёбе отец участвовал в подводном исследовании дна на месте катастрофы. Говорит, что обшарили всё, но нашли только фрагмент руки и всё  :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

Видимо, либо инопланетяне всех перед падением в воду забрали, либо всех съели лютые дальневосточные крабы (причем очень быстро)

----------


## micconen

Если все так, и тел нет, как нет и скилетов, то получается, что крабы едят все...  :Eek:  
Мы вас с гостями, съедим с костями...
на правду не похоже...

----------


## Nazar

> Если все так, и тел нет, как нет и скилетов, то получается, что крабы едят все...  
> Мы вас с гостями, съедим с костями...
> на правду не похоже...


А правда у каждого своя, а до истины нам еще долго не докопаться.
Ну а по поводу гостей, так не приходят так гости :Wink:  , без приглашения  пришли, молчат о своем. Как говориться "незванный гость хуже татарина", отчего-же не съесть.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

На самом деле, родственники - это же просто непаханное поле для любого исследователя данного инцидента. Тот же Брюн, вместо того, чтобы строить теории, мог бы банально проработать всех пассажиров сбитого самолёта и выяснить, кто там был или не был. Скрыть судьбу такого количества человек или же выдумать такое количество мифических пассажиров с родственниками и прочими атрибутами не под силу никому.

----------


## FLOGGER

Примерно в 89-90годах в "Известиях" был очень большой цикл статей об этой истории< так вот там подробно был описан весь ход поисков и все, что связано со сбитием  самолета, в т.ч. и рассказ Осиповича и много всякого. Так вот там тоже было написано, что в обломках самолета не было найдено ничего, что подтверждало бы наличие пассажиров на борту, нашли только кисть в перчатке и кучу всякого хлама в виде коробок с обувью и т.п. Так что кто там кого сбивал-это еще большой вопрос. А в 2003году, когда было 20-летие этого события, по телеку показали несколько передач по теме, некоторые я  записал. Так в одной из них было сказано, что много лет спустя , один японский генерал признал, что это была разведоперация.Конечно, можно по-разному относиться к телепередачам, то, объективно говоря, версия СССР гораздо больше похожа на правду, чеи истерика Штатов.

----------


## juky-puky

> Видимо, либо инопланетяне всех перед падением в воду забрали, либо всех съели лютые дальневосточные крабы (причем очень быстро)


- А проще вариант, чем инопланетяне, в голову не приходит? О простых советских боевых пловцах, за несколько часов очистивших салоны самолёта от "лишних предметов"?  
Зачем? Да чтобы всех с толку и панталыку сбить - и сразу после случившегося, и на долгие годы вперёд...

----------


## juky-puky

> Так в одной из них *было сказано*, что много лет спустя , один японский генерал признал, что это была разведоперация.


- Идиотизм данного заявления заключается в том, что лепивший эту парашу понятия не имеет, что японскому генералу, спустя 20 лет без приказа разболтавший военную и госудрственную тайну, останется после только сиппуку себе сделать, чтобы смыть позор - ему в Японии после этого просто существовать будет невозможно - его даже все ефрейторы в японской армии будут презирать, он станет отбросом того общества, к которому принадлежал всю жизнь...

----------


## Nazar

> - А проще вариант, чем инопланетяне, в голову не приходит? О простых советских боевых пловцах, за несколько часов очистивших салоны самолёта от "лишних предметов"?  
> Зачем? Да чтобы всех с толку и панталыку сбить - и сразу после случившегося, и на долгие годы вперёд...


Юкки, не пори чушь, какие боевые пловцы на глубине 175 метров :Eek:  
Ты уже неоднократно выссказывал свою позицию по данному вопросу и она всем понятна.Вы там лучше со своим президентом разберитесь.Избранный народ во главе с президентом насильником. :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки, не пори чушь, какие боевые пловцы на глубине 175 метров 
> Ты уже неоднократно выссказывал свою позицию по данному вопросу и она всем понятна.


- Ты, в простоте своей, даже понятия не имеешь о том, на каких глубинах могут работать водолазы? Ну, неужели в Яндекс трудно заглянуть?
http://www.kstu.edu.ru/military/maga.../html/1_17.asp
"Это была нормальная боевая учеба - как для подводников, так и для спасателей. В то время подобные мероприятия проводились регулярно, иначе и быть не должно. О том, какими опытными, подготовленными водолазами-глубоководниками располагал наш флот, свидетельствует история с южнокорейским Боингом. Чтобы собрать со дна Японского моря обломки самолета, водолазы спускались на глубину 240 метров! Это было в 1980 году. А что сейчас?" 



> Вы там лучше со своим президентом разберитесь. Избранный народ во главе с президентом насильником.


- Ваш президент выразил восхищение высоким половым потенциалом нашего президента. И даже слегка позавидовал.

----------


## Жора

В Яндексе боевые пловцы работают на глубинах до 150 гигабайт.  :Eek:  Воды там нет - проверено.

----------


## Nazar

> - Ты, в простоте своей, даже понятия не имеешь о том, на каких глубинах могут работать водолазы? Ну, неужели в Яндекс трудно заглянуть?


Я уважаемый на флоте служил и водолазную практику проходил, так что на каких глубинах могут работать водолазы я знаю.Ты мне скажи причем здесь боевые пловцы и зачем ты мне приводишь примеры работы водолазов глубоководников? :Confused:  Ты понятия случаем не попутал.?

----------


## juky-puky

> Я уважаемый на флоте служил и водолазную практику проходил, так что на каких глубинах могут работать водолазы я знаю.Ты мне скажи причем здесь боевые пловцы и зачем ты мне приводишь примеры работы водолазов глубоководников? Ты понятия случаем не попутал.?


- Я имел ввиду *военных* водолазов.  Которые выполняют самые разнообразные работы на самых разных глубинах, в том числе - диверсионного характера.   Если ты полагаешь, что боевые пловцы работают исключительно в акваланге, в ластах и с ножом, пристёгнутым к голени, - значит, за время водолазной практики тебе чего-то не досказали...

----------


## Nazar

> - Я имел ввиду *военных* водолазов.  Которые выполняют самые разнообразные работы на самых разных глубинах, в том числе - диверсионного характера.


Не выворачивайся.Мы немного уходим от темы, но мне бы хотелось послушать про диверсионную работу, именно водолазов-глубоководников.И если уж боевые пловцы участвовали в операции по извлечению обломков упавшего боинга, то совсем не в прцессе извлечения каких-то мифических тел.

----------


## juky-puky

> Не выворачивайся.


- Это ты не выворачивайся, со своими "инопланетянами, которые утащили трупы пассажиров" (стюардес и лётчиков не прихватили?). 
Водолазы их уволокли, военные водолазы, а не инопланетяне. 



> Мы немного уходим от темы, но мне бы хотелось послушать про диверсионную работу, именно водолазов-глубоководников.


- Спроси у своего инструктора по водолазному делу.



> И если уж боевые пловцы участвовали в операции по извлечению обломков упавшего боинга, то совсем не в прцессе извлечения каких-то мифических тел.


- Почему - мифических? *У пассажиров были имена и фамилии, мамы и папы, жёны и дети, братья и сёстры, сослуживцы, начальники и подчинённые. Среди них были люди и весьма известные, даже один конгрессмен...*
Это ты и тебе подобные их пытаются сделать "мифическими".

----------


## micconen

Дискуссия опять сваливается к выяснению кто есть больший знаток.  :Mad:  
В упомянутом фильме были указаны координаты места обнаружения основной части обломков?
Посмотрел на сайте National Geographic анонсы прошедших передач "Расследования авиакатастроф", про этот случай, к сожелению, ничего нет.
Эвакуировать со дна моря трупы имеет смысл только если их потом похоронить как положено. О таких похоронах я не слышал. Иначе зачем тратить ресурсы, рисковать людьми и техникой?  :Confused:

----------


## Жора

Ура! Наш штатный клоун вернулся! Его возвращение странным образом совпало с окончанием студенческих каникул. Или просто дата выписки после безрезультатного лечения совпала?
Надо просто представлять себе, какое снаряжение придётся натянуть на человека и сколько времени уйдёт на подготовку спуска на такую глубину. А ещё, найдётся ли хоть один человек в здравом уме, который отправит в воду толпу водолазов, способную быстро извлечь из обломков (куча, если кто не знал, рваного металла, об которую легко повредить снаряжение и самому пойти на корм крабам) несколько сотнен трупов. 
Водолазы - не стройбат, их, к сожалению, не так много. 
А по поводу того, сколько времени нужно, чтобы погрузить человека на подобную глубину, а потом ещё и вытащить живым, наш клоун может поинтересоваться у любого врача.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, за какое время, по-твоему, наши "боевые пловцы"  отыскали место падения Боинга,повытаскивали трупы(в том числе и "неcчастного" конгрессмена), подогнали необходимую технику, что когда "заинтересованные стороны" подгребли  к месту падения самолета, то уже смотреть-то им особо не на что было. Что же до японского генерала, то почему человек по истечении какого-то времени не может высказать свое мнение? Почему его в  Японии кто-то должен за это презирать? По-моему то, что это была разведоперация, понятно каждому здравому человеку. То, что наше руководство, и Андропов в том числе, повели себя неправильно-это было ясно уже тогда: надо было сразу заявить, что сбит самолет-нарушитель, идет расследование и, что и впредь самолетынарушители будут сбиваться, вот и все. А вообще претензии по поводу яп. генерала-это к  авторам передачи, не ко мне. И почитай обязательно статью из Известий, там и с водолазами есть интервью.

----------


## Grimm_brother

> То, что наше руководство, и Андропов в том числе, повели себя неправильно-это было ясно уже тогда: надо было сразу заявить, что сбит самолет-нарушитель


А разве было заявлено по-другому ?

----------


## juky-puky



----------


## Nazar

> - Ты будешь смеяться: мне непонятно. Я не верю, что это была разведоперация. 
> 
> 
> - Почитай внимательно интервью с водолазом, что я привёл. [B]Там та версия, что я изложил, повторяется  там буквально.


90% людей *в действительности, а не с форумских слов* служивщих в то время на ДВ, в авиации , на флоте, в разведке практически уверены в развед. миссии самолета, а юки-пуки, как та баба яга из мультика, против. Не подняв обломки и не найдя развед оборудование, невозможно определить какую задачу выполняет пролетающий на советской территорией самолет.
Мы опять сваливаемся в прошлую дискуссию, которая лично мне не интересна, ибо у меня есть свое мнение, основаное на словах и мнениях гораздо более авторитетных лично для меня людей, чем Ваше и водолаза, который до сих пор не уверен где он работал и ни одно свое мнение не поттверждает фактами, то-ли спецслужбы всех забрали, то-ли течением вымыло, то-ли крабы сожрали.А фактов в этом деле три
1)Самолет нарушил воздушное пространство СССР
2)Самолет нарушитель был уничтожен
3)Трупы пассажиров были не найдены.

----------


## Nazar

http://www.sedmoykanal.com/article.php3?id=202022
Юкки посмотри до чего твои земляки докапались.
Я плакаль :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Гримму: к сожалению, да, было заявлено по-другому. Наши примерно 2 недели мутили, что никакой самолет не сбивали.Я до сих пор хорошо помню фразу из заявления Правительства:" о якобы причастности Советского Союза к исчезновению неизвестного авиалайнера". Так было,  и это было неправильно, струхнули наши, а напрасно.                    Что же касается водолазов, то на мой взгляд никакую теорию с боевыми пловцами это интервью не подтверждает кроме того, что повторяет старую историю, что не было там 269 трупов. Менталитет японского генерала я действительно не представляю-я не японец и не генерал. Если ты веришь, что это был действительно заблудившийся самолет, то и ради бога, только скажи, если были записаны все переговоры Осиповича, то что же они не подсказали Боингу, что он манехо не туда залез, причем залез почти сразу после взлета (если верить Брюну) верст, эдак, на 400?Куда же пропала вся  навигация и на борту и на земле? Что интервью Осиповича фильтровались -это и так понятно. У нас и сейчас все фильтруется, что КГБшники не любят любопытных-это тоже все знают.Так что это интервью никакого нового света на эту темную историю не пролило.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Да шо ж вы всё из пустого в порожнее переливаете! Независимо от причины, имела место авиакатастрофа пассажирского самолёта. Значит, должны быть *списки пассажиров*. Любой исследователь (а не пустобрёх) при желании всегда может проработать эти списки и выяснить, идёт ли речь о реально существовавших людях, которые погибли на это рейсе, или всё это фикция. Вот вопрос: почему все предпочитают рассуждать о крабах и происках спецводолазов, вместо того, чтобы побеседовать с родственниками пассажиров?

----------


## juky-puky

> 90% людей *в действительности, а не с форумских слов* служивщих в то время на ДВ, в авиации , на флоте, в разведке практически уверены в развед. миссии самолета, а юки-пуки, как та баба яга из мультика, против.


- Да хоть 98%.



> Не подняв обломки и не найдя развед оборудование, невозможно определить какую задачу выполняет пролетающий на советской территорией самолет.


- Ну, так бесконтрольно распоряжаясь обломками самолёта, неужели советская сторона радостно не представила всему миру разведывательную аппартуру, если бы таковая там была?! Бортовые самописцы утаивали 10 лет, только потом Борька Ельцин, вероятно, по пьянке, их передал на Запад. 



> Мы опять сваливаемся в прошлую дискуссию, которая лично мне не интересна, ибо у меня есть свое мнение, основаное на словах и мнениях гораздо более авторитетных лично для меня людей, чем Ваше...


- Так это понятно! Один Жора-Пекинес чего стоит!  :Biggrin:  



> и водолаза, который до сих пор не уверен где он работал и ни одно свое мнение не поттверждает фактами, то-ли спецслужбы всех забрали, то-ли течением вымыло, то-ли крабы сожрали.


- Тупой водолаз, тупой. Не понял он где работал по элементарной причине: там, где он работал и те, на кокго он работал, сделали всё от них зависящее, чтобы эти водолазы поняли как можно меньше.  :Wink:  



> А фактов в этом деле три
> 1)Самолет нарушил воздушное пространство СССР
> 2)Самолет нарушитель был уничтожен
> 3)Трупы пассажиров были не найдены.


- Как нужно был действовать - есть документы, которые были грубейшим образом нарушены.  И мы это обсуждали.  А по поводу исчезновения тел - которых "крабы съели" (прямо - вместе с костями скелета сожрали! Не крабы, а монстры просто из "Чужих"!) - удивительным образом как-то оказлось, что мнения тупого водолаза с Украины и моё совершенно идентичны - тела забрали советские военные водолазы, за то время, пока гражданский простой водолаз несколько недель (! - одуреть!) торчал на какой-то зарытой базе и не риступал к работе - видимо, дожидались, когда крабы последнего пассажира доедят... 
Лет через 50 возможно и узнаем, куда тела этих бедолаг свезли и где их захоронили. Как про расстрел под Хатынью польских офицеров... Не разболтай про это Яковлев с Горбачёвым, так бы и до сих пор и отпиралось руководство России - типа, не было ничего, ребята, какие-такие трупы??

----------


## juky-puky

> 90% людей *в действительности, а не с форумских слов* служивщих в то время на ДВ, в авиации , на флоте, в разведке практически уверены в развед. миссии самолета, а юки-пуки, как та баба яга из мультика, против.


- Да хоть 98%.



> Не подняв обломки и не найдя развед оборудование, невозможно определить какую задачу выполняет пролетающий на советской территорией самолет.


- Ну, так бесконтрольно распоряжаясь обломками самолёта, неужели советская сторона радостно не представила бы всему миру разведывательную аппартуру, *если бы таковая там была*?! Бортовые самописцы утаивали 10 лет, только потом Борька Ельцин, вероятно, по пьянке, их передал на Запад. 



> Мы опять сваливаемся в прошлую дискуссию, которая лично мне не интересна, ибо у меня есть свое мнение, основаное на словах и мнениях гораздо более авторитетных лично для меня людей, чем Ваше...


- Так это понятно! Один Жора-Пекинес чего стоит!  :Biggrin:  



> и водолаза, который до сих пор не уверен где он работал и ни одно свое мнение не поттверждает фактами, то-ли спецслужбы всех забрали, то-ли течением вымыло, то-ли крабы сожрали.


- Тупой водолаз, тупой. Не понял он, где работал по элементарной причине: там, где он работал и те, на кого он работал, сделали всё от них зависящее, чтобы эти водолазы поняли как можно меньше.  :Wink:  



> А фактов в этом деле три
> 1)Самолет нарушил воздушное пространство СССР
> 2)Самолет нарушитель был уничтожен
> 3)Трупы пассажиров были не найдены.


- Как нужно был действовать - есть документы, которые были грубейшим образом нарушены.  И мы это обсуждали.  А по поводу исчезновения тел - которых "крабы съели" (прямо - вместе с костями скелета сожрали! Не крабы, а монстры просто, из "Чужих"!) - удивительным образом как-то оказлось, что мнения тупого водолаза с Украины и моё совершенно идентичны - тела забрали советские военные водолазы, за то время, пока гражданский простой водолаз несколько недель (! - одуреть!) торчал на какой-то закрытой базе и не приступал к работе - видимо, дожидались, когда крабы последнего пассажира доедят... 
Лет через 50 возможно и узнаем, куда тела этих бедолаг свезли и где их захоронили. Как про расстрел под Хатынью польских офицеров... Не разболтай про это Яковлев с Горбачёвым, так бы и до сих пор и отпиралось руководство России - типа: не было ничего, ребята, какие-такие трупы??

----------


## juky-puky

> Да шо ж вы всё из пустого в порожнее переливаете! Независимо от причины, имела место авиакатастрофа пассажирского самолёта. Значит, должны быть *списки пассажиров*. Любой исследователь (а не пустобрёх) при желании всегда может проработать эти списки и выяснить, идёт ли речь о реально существовавших людях, которые погибли на это рейсе, или всё это фикция. Вот вопрос: почему все предпочитают рассуждать о крабах и происках спецводолазов, вместо того, чтобы побеседовать с родственниками пассажиров?


- Да списки эти опубликованы были сразу и никуда они, естественно, не исчезали. И с родственниками теми беседовали сотни радио-, теле- и газетных репортёров, так что непонятно - о чём тут речь и  в чём тут  сомнения?  Показывали по ТВ, как в годовщину события они на каком-нибудь нанятом судне прибывают на место падения самолёта и цветы,  и прочее, что там у них полагается, опускают в воду...

----------


## Nazar

> -. Как про расстрел под Хатынью польских офицеров... Не разболтай про это Яковлев с Горбачёвым, так бы и до сих пор и отпиралось руководство России - типа: не было ничего, ребята, какие-такие трупы??


Эка хватил, таким образом мы скоро до геноцида маленького , но гордого народца докатимся.
А давай лучше про рейс TWA 800 или про иранский борт поговорим, там не менее интересные ситуации возникли. :Smile:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - Да списки эти опубликованы были сразу и никуда они, естественно, не исчезали. И с родственниками теми беседовали сотни радио-, теле- и газетных репортёров, так что непонятно - о чём тут речь и  в чём тут  сомнения?  Показывали по ТВ, как в годовщину события они на каком-нибудь нанятом судне прибывают на место падения самолёта и цветы,  и прочее, что там у них полагается, опускают в воду...


Отлично, давайте пойдём дальше. Всю эту кучу трупов должны были где-то похоронить, и, наверное, компактно. Ежели есть такая куча свидетелй всего этого безобразия, то уж сейчас-то, в наше время, любой настойчивый исследователь вполне себе мог бы найти людей, которые несчастных пассажиров, пардон, закапывали. Почему, к примеру, вместо этого тот же господин Брюн увлечённо пишет всякую многостраничную хрень о том, что на самом деле Осипович летел на МиГ-31 вместо Су-15?
Я не хочу уклоняться ни в какие крайности (взять ту же писульку по ссылке Назара - да от одного словосочетания "Центр Исследования тюрем, психтюрем и концлагерей СССР" можно, извините, оборжаться), просто мне интересно, почему все (и с американской, и с российской стороны) гоняются за какими-то сенсациями вместо того, чтобы отвечать на самые простые вопросы.

----------


## Nazar

> Ежели есть такая куча свидетелй всего этого безобразия, то уж сейчас-то, в наше время, любой настойчивый исследователь вполне себе мог бы найти людей, которые несчастных пассажиров, пардон, закапывали.


Всех в ту-же яму положили, и тех кто доставал тела и тех кто их вез и даже тех кто коронки золотые и кольца вытаскивал, а так-же всех тех кто об этом знал.Где в конце концов ось зла и страна варваров находится :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Отлично, давайте пойдём дальше. Всю эту кучу трупов должны были где-то похоронить, и, наверное, компактно. Ежели есть такая куча свидетелй всего этого безобразия, то уж сейчас-то, в наше время, любой настойчивый исследователь вполне себе мог бы найти людей, которые несчастных пассажиров, пардон, закапывали.


- Люпус, Вы разве не знаете волшебного слова "подписку давал"? О неразглашении государственной тайны и ответственности за разглашение? 



> Почему, к примеру, вместо этого тот же господин Брюн увлечённо пишет всякую многостраничную хрень о том, что на самом деле Осипович летел на МиГ-31 вместо Су-15?


- Мудак потому что этот Брюн, причём мудак недобросовестный. Журналистика же относится ко второй древнейшей профессии, Вы помните, как называется первая?  :Smile:  



> Я не хочу уклоняться ни в какие крайности (взять ту же писульку по ссылке Назара - да от одного словосочетания "Центр Исследования тюрем, психтюрем и концлагерей СССР" можно, извините, оборжаться),


- В каждой стране есть свои придурки, повёрнутые на одном, другом, третьем - для чего их писанину воспринимать серьёзно?..



> просто мне интересно, почему все (и с американской, и с российской стороны) гоняются за какими-то сенсациями вместо того, чтобы отвечать на самые простые вопросы.


- *Да потому, что пища журналистов - сенсация.* И в прямом смысле, и в переносном. А как сказал один из виднейших американских медиамагнатов: _"Сенсация - это не когда собака укусила человека. Сенсация - когда человек укусил собаку!"_
Вот они и ищут чего-то подобного...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - Люпус, Вы разве не знаете волшебного слова "подписку давал"? О неразглашении государственной тайны и ответственности за разглашение?


Вы знаете, после развала Союза столько всего наразглашали и насрубали на этом бабла, что данный аргумент мне кажется крайне слабым. Это раз. Потом, скрытно закопать двести с гаком человек - и чтобы ни у кого из тех, кто в этом участвовал, не проснулась совесть на старости лет, и он бы об этом не рассказал? Да быть такого не может. Это два :).

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы знаете, после развала Союза столько всего наразглашали и насрубали на этом бабла, что данный аргумент мне кажется крайне слабым. Это раз.


- Есть честные парни в России! Которых не купишь ни за какие баксы! Вы разве можете представить, чтобы Nazar или Жора-Пекинес разгласили военную или государственную тайну за доллары или за юани?! Да ни в жисть! Они, скорее, по древнему самурайскому обычаю, себе языки отгрызут!



> Потом, скрытно закопать двести с гаком человек - и чтобы ни у кого из тех, кто в этом участвовал, не проснулась совесть на старости лет, и он бы об этом не рассказал? Да быть такого не может. Это два :).


- Совесть?! Да ведь в том самолёте были только пиндосы проклятые, да джапы, да прочие узкоглазые - все они враги советского государства и русского народа! Какая совесть может проснуться при закапывании их трупов?! Только радость и гордость!  _"Труп врага всегда хорошо пахнет"_ - кто сказал, не помните?
Совесть... Скажет тоже...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> - Есть честные парни в России! Которых не купишь ни за какие баксы! Вы разве можете представить, чтобы Nazar или Жора-Пекинес разгласили военную или государственную тайну за доллары или за юани?! Да ни в жисть! Они, скорее, по древнему самурайскому обычаю, себе языки отгрызут!


Спасибо за доверие.  :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Хе-хе, из крайнего поста дАрАговА жука явственно видно, что сказать ему по сути вопроса более нечего  :Tongue:

----------


## juky-puky

> Хе-хе, из крайнего поста дАрАговА жука явственно видно, что сказать ему по сути вопроса более нечего


- Я мало сказал?!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> - Я мало сказал?!!


Спасибо, достаточно :Smile:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - Я мало сказал?!!


Дык главное не сколько, главное - чтобы по делу). Где трупы??

----------


## juky-puky

> Дык главное не сколько, главное - чтобы по делу). Где трупы??


- Где и полагается быть трупам - в земле.

----------


## Nazar

> - Где и полагается быть трупам - в земле.


Вряд ли, в земле по прошествии лет найти можно :Cool:  , вдруг все-таки у кого-то язык развяжется :Confused:  , так что я думаю сожгли в крематориях одного из концлагерей или психотюрьм , которые в великом множестве водились на территории северной варварской страны. :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый juki-puki, мне кажется, что  у тебя  в самом деле  закончились аргументы и ты просто продолжаешь твердить, что тебе в голову взбрело, лишь бы доказать, что СССР сбил  несчастный невиновный лайнер. Ты, конечно,можешь оставаться при этом мнении, но вряд-ли, когда история будет открыта, ты будешь прав. А если вспомнить действительно несчастный Боинг, который сбил амерский  корабль(не помню, какого класса он был), то тут вообще СССР был абсолютно прав, сбив самолет, который нарушил госграницу и не реагировал на команды перехватчика.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Прочел тред. Не очень понял два момента:
1. Родственники погибших до сих пор ездят на место гибели? т есть каждый год и в 2006г такое было?
2. Были ли найдены какие то вещи погибших? как я понял-нет.
Далее. Разговаривал со знакомым, работающим водолазом, в молодости был на Черн море , сейчас все больше инженерные сооружения под водой исследует(мосты там и прочее)-так вот он говорит, что собрать абсолютно все нереально, что то да останеться. Ни за месяц, ни за два нереально. 
отсюда вопросы:
были ли люди?(я лично склюняюсь к тому, что были, пилоты..)
откуда все эти годы родственники, откуда они(родичи) взялись, если пассажиров (ИМХО) не было? так долго "спектакль" ?
вот такие два взаимоисключающих момента... :Confused:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> А если вспомнить действительно несчастный Боинг, который сбил амерский  корабль(не помню, какого класса он был), то тут вообще СССР был абсолютно прав, сбив самолет, который нарушил госграницу и не реагировал на команды перехватчика.


вроде то был Иранский Аэробус, или я что то путаю?

----------


## juky-puky

> Уважаемый juki-puki, мне кажется, что  у тебя  в самом деле  закончились аргументы и ты просто продолжаешь твердить, что тебе в голову взбрело, лишь бы доказать, что СССР сбил  несчастный невиновный лайнер.


- Почему - невиновный, уважаемый FLOGGER?! Его командир и его правый лётчик очень даже виновны в преступно-халатном отношении к своим должностным и функциональным обязанностям - *они не контролировали линию фактического пути самолёта дублирующими средствами.* Что привело к трагическим последствиям. 



> Ты, конечно,можешь оставаться при этом мнении, но вряд-ли, когда история будет открыта, ты будешь прав.


- Нет ни малейших сомнений, что буду. 



> А если вспомнить действительно несчастный Боинг, который сбил амерский  корабль (не помню, какого класса он был)


- Винсеннес, класса Тикондерога:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Vincennes_(CG-49)
Там нет аналогий. Храбрые иранские лётчики (видимо, по заданию ставки) проверяли на вшивость капитана крейсера. Проверили. Оказался не вшив. 



> ...то тут вообще СССР был абсолютно прав, сбив самолет, который нарушил госграницу и не реагировал на команды перехватчика.


- Слушай, я уже задолбался пятнадцать раз *приводить текст этих правильных действий перехватчика, которые должны были выполнить все перехватчики, включая Осиповича, но которые не выполнил ни один из них - включая Осиповича.* 
Повторить их персонально для тебя в шестнадцатый раз? Может, запишешь их себе где-нибудь на промакашке?
Если бы Осипович это сделал - никакой трагедии бы не произошло. ОСИПОВИЧ НЕ СДЕЛАЛ.  Я уже не говорю о том, сколько сотен километров этот лайнер находился там, где его любое ПВО любой Норвегии посадило бы десять раз... А эти - не шмогли. Смогли выстрелить в спину, когда он уже, через полтора часа полёта, пролетев более тыщи км в зоне ответственности ПВО Дальнего Востока выходил из советской зоны.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

[QUOTE=juky-puky;14178]- Его командир и его правый лётчик очень даже виновны в преступно-халатном отношении к своим должностным и функциональным обязанностям - *они не контролировали линию фактического пути самолёта дублирующими средствами.* Что привело к трагическим последствиям. 
QUOTE]

вот и виновные в гибели KAL, ибо ситуация в принципе моделируеться 1:1...

----------


## juky-puky

> Прочел тред. Не очень понял два момента:
> 1. Родственники погибших до сих пор ездят на место гибели? т есть каждый год и в 2006г такое было?
> 2. Были ли найдены какие то вещи погибших? как я понял-нет.
> Далее. Разговаривал со знакомым, работающим водолазом, в молодости был на Черн море , сейчас все больше инженерные сооружения под водой исследует(мосты там и прочее)-так вот он говорит, что собрать абсолютно все нереально, что то да останеться. Ни за месяц, ни за два нереально. 
> отсюда вопросы:
> были ли люди?(я лично склюняюсь к тому, что были, пилоты..)
> откуда все эти годы родственники, откуда они(родичи) взялись, если пассажиров (ИМХО) не было? так долго "спектакль" ?
> вот такие два взаимоисключающих момента...


- Странно, такое ощущение, что здесь никто не умеет пользоваться поисковиками? 
*Список пассажиров:*
http://www.rescue007.org/passengers.htm

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Странно, такое ощущение, что здесь никто не умеет пользоваться поисковиками? 
> *Список пассажиров:*
> http://www.rescue007.org/passengers.htm


да зачем он мне? я задал вполне конкретный вопрос: ездят ли родственники на место гибели лайнера до сих пор? тесть в 2001,02,03,04,05 и т.д. ездят?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> 
> - Его командир и его правый лётчик очень даже виновны в преступно-халатном отношении к своим должностным и функциональным обязанностям - *они не контролировали линию фактического пути самолёта дублирующими средствами.* Что привело к трагическим последствиям. 
> 
> 
> вот и виновные в гибели KAL, ибо ситуация в принципе моделируеться 1:1...


- Виноват и Осипович, расстрелявший самолёт, не выполнив перед этим предписанных командиру самолёта-перехватчика действий. 
*В самом низу ссылки:*
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...=37922;div=LAW

----------


## juky-puky

> да зачем он мне? я задал вполне конкретный вопрос: ездят ли родственники на место гибели лайнера до сих пор? тесть в 2001,02,03,04,05 и т.д. ездят?


- Я видел видеофрагмент, где *ездят*.

----------


## Nazar

> -
> Там нет аналогий. Храбрые иранские лётчики (видимо, по заданию ставки) проверяли на вшивость капитана крейсера. Проверили. Оказался не вшив. 
> 
> -.


Не неси чушь, иранский самолет находился в момент уничтожения в своем воздушном пространстве, а крейсер ,между прочим , в территориальных водах Ирана.Совсем недавно был фильм, причем американский, о этой трагедии, где показывали практически дословно реконструированый отчет командира корабля и судебный процесс над ним, который тогда признал его не виновным.
Ты разницу почуствуй, если мозгов хватит, КАL 007 был сбит над территорией СССР, Иранский самолет был сбит над территорией Ирана.
Как ты правильно сказал аналогтй нет.
Самолет был уничтожен в 20 милях от крейсера и американцы во главе с тупицей командиром, были уверены что уничтожают иранский боевой самолет, что было основным оправданием его на суде, как и его фраза о том что в этой ситуации командир не обращал внимания на средства объективного контроля , а целиком и полностью доверял докладам своих подчиненых.

Админ: Сообщение обрезано цензурой. Nazar'у замечание за переход на личности.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Виноват и Осипович, расстрелявший самолёт, не выполнив перед этим предписанных командиру самолёта-перехватчика действий. 
> *В самом низу ссылки:*
> http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...=37922;div=LAW


Ты в самом деле считаешь. что у летчика ВСЕГДА  есть время для выполнения всех маневров и всех действий, прописанных в инструкциях, и что он не должен был выполнять приказ на уничтожение цели? Кстати, Корнуков, став  Главкомом ВВС, заявлял, что приказ на уничтожение с-та отдавал он сам (а в то время он был, кажется, ком. дивизии).

----------


## juky-puky

> Ты в самом деле считаешь. что у летчика ВСЕГДА  есть время для выполнения всех маневров и всех действий, прописанных в инструкциях


- Не всегда. Но когда это время есть, как было в данном случае, лётчик обязн сделать всё от него зависящее, чтобы эти требования выполнить.  Время было. Осипович болтался чёрт знает сколько времени, в 10-12 км за хвостом, вместо того, чтобы спокойно подойти к самолёту - если он так боялся, что это боевой самолёт, например, B-52, и по нему оттуда могут шмальнуть из пушек - так там эффективная дальность всё равно не более 2-х км, - ну, подойди, хоть посмотри, хотя бы из любопытства простого, поближе! *Тем более  проблесковые огни там мигают!*  А если там самолёт-разведчик, КС-135, 
http://eu.airliners.net/photos/middle/1/6/4/0165461.jpg
так там вообще даже ни одной пушки нет, его голыми руками можно брать.  :Rolleyes:  Тем более - тебя дукументы обязывают подойти и подать самолёту-нарушителю соответствующие команды! *Прояви инициативу, если начальство на земле охренело и не способно дать грамотной команды.* Осипович же был не лейтенант сопливый. Он был целый подполковник, зам. командира полка, он более 1000 раз в том районе поднимался на перехват - почему ему было не принять грамотного решения на месте, тем более - все полномочия ему документы предоставляют и даже требуют!  И требуют именно потому, чтобы случайно не уничтожить либо свой военный самолёт, либо гражданское воздушное судно, - т.е. написано там всё как раз именно для таких случаев!



> и что он не должен был выполнять приказ на уничтожение цели?


- Должен.  Но я вроде хорошо рассказал, что он должен был сделать ДО этого?



> Кстати, Корнуков, став  Главкомом ВВС, заявлял, что приказ на уничтожение с-та отдавал он сам (а в то время он был, кажется, ком. дивизии).


- А что он ещё скажет? Все это было записано на магнитофоны на КП, откуда он руководил  и запротоколировано. 
Другое дело - он не дал правильных команд во время - подойти перехватчику к самолёту-нарушителю.  Эта команда была дана с огромным опозданием. Вообще руководство там было ниже всякой критики. 

Админ: обрезано цензурой. juky-puky предупреждение за флейм и грубость.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Я видел видеофрагмент, где *ездят*.


я то же видел. и не один раз, причем разные мометы показывались. 
Но впечатление, что это нарезка одного и того-же ролика.

----------


## juky-puky

> я то же видел. и не один раз, причем разные мометы показывались. 
> .


- Слушайте, я же представил список пассажиров рейса. И от Японии там рядом, и от Кореи недалеко, да и американцы в большинстве своём, люди не бедные -могут позволить себе такую поездку - уж раз в пять лет - точно... Я не могу понять, почему вдруг в этом месте какие-то сомнения кого-то могут обуревать? Потому, что в эпоху Андропова спрятали тела? _"Нет тела - нет дела"_ - старинная ментовская советская отмазка, не слышали ни разу? 
Так Путин, года три назад, выступая по ТВ, рассказывал, что в России в год убивают более 30 тысяч людей и *ещё почти столько же исчезают бесследно*.
ИМХО: вторых просто качественнее и добросовестнее закапывают/закатывают в асфальт и бетон... 
Можно подумать, что это проблема - спрятать "концы в воду", профессионалам. Особенно, если задача поставлена на самом высоком уровне...



> Но впечатление, что это нарезка одного и того-же ролика.


- Так эти родственники не меняются с годами, не меняют лиц. Они - те же самые, только стареют.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Слушайте, я же представил список пассажиров рейса. И от Японии там рядом, и от Кореи недалеко, да и американцы в большинстве своём, люди не бедные -могут позволить себе такую поездку - уж раз в пять лет - точно... Я не могу понять, почему вдруг в этом месте какие-то сомнения кого-то могут обуревать? Потому, что в эпоху Андропова спрятали тела? _"Нет тела - нет дела"_ - старинная ментовская советская отмазка, не слышали ни разу? 
> Так Путин, года три назад, выступая по ТВ, рассказывал, что в России в год убивают более 30 тысяч людей и *ещё почти столько же исчезают бесследно*.
> ИМХО: вторых просто качественнее и добросовестнее закапывают/закатывают в асфальт и бетон...


именно в этом месте меня и обуревают сомнения. Насчет нет тела-это везде, не только при Андропове, и не только в СССР. Вы сами это прекрасно знаете, и в США, и в любой другой стране люди пропадают бесследно, и по разным причинам. 
Ранее уже говорил, беседовал с водолазом(я в этом деле профан), он не дает гарантии при таких исходных данных на сбор и 60-70% фрагментов(неважно, тел, обломков).




> Можно подумать, что это проблема - спрятать "концы в воду", профессионалам. Особенно, если задача поставлена на самом высоком уровне...


обоюдо острое выражение..., кто то с "другой стороны" мог также получить какое то задание на самом высоком уровне....




> - Так эти родственники не меняются с годами, не меняют лиц. Они - те же самые, только стареют.


Вы серьезно? Вы полагаете что я лица их рассматривал? Общие ощущения от ролика, качество сьемки, одежда , прически одного времени-то, что называется "вторичными признаками"...
Поэтому и вопрос, ездят ли родственники сейчас, понятно что не каждый год, ну там на круглые даты, к примеру 5, 10 лет?

----------


## juky-puky

> обоюдо острое выражение..., кто то с "другой стороны" мог также получить какое то задание на самом высоком уровне....


- ?? Другой стороне, если бы удалось найти трупы, сосбенно детские - они бы предъявляли их всему миру во все телекамеры! 
Например, здесь, у нас, неподалёку, в Дженине, когда арабам казалось. что трупов у них слишком мало, так они с кладбищ старые приволакивали и кровь и мясо животных интенсивно использовали для пущей выразительности. Правда, _израильские военные телеоператоры их застукали за этим занятием и сняли свой фильм, как они это проделывают..._  :Smile:  



> Вы серьезно? Вы полагаете что я лица их рассматривал? Общие ощущения от ролика, качество сьемки, одежда , прически одного времени-то, что называется "вторичными признаками"...
> Поэтому и вопрос, ездят ли родственники сейчас, понятно что не каждый год, ну там на круглые даты, к примеру 5, 10 лет?


- Откуда же мне знать, как часто кто из них ездит туда?  А что касается этого списка, - так там уже сотни раз всё проверено и перепроверено другими корреспондентами, особенно после выхода очередных идиотических книжонок...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> ?? Другой стороне, если бы удалось найти трупы, сосбенно детские - они бы предъявляли их всему миру во все телекамеры!


речь не о этом. мы можем только строить догадки, какая цель всего этого была, там по моему изначально то пилотов меняли вдруг срочно, в общем то же дело темное.., и (ИМХО разумеется) гниловатое.



> Например, здесь, у нас, неподалёку, в Дженине, когда арабам казалось. что трупов у них слишком мало, так они с кладбищ старые приволакивали и кровь и мясо животных интенсивно использовали для пущей выразительности. Правда, _израильские военные телеоператоры их застукали за этим занятием и сняли свой фильм, как они это проделывают..._


где то такое слышал. Те еще красавцы...
а может израильские военные телеоператоры то же спецзадание выполняли, а арабы свои? :Rolleyes:   черный юмор, не обращайте внимания




> - Откуда же мне знать, как часто кто из них ездит туда?  А что касается этого списка, - так там уже сотни раз всё проверено и перепроверено другими корреспондентами, особенно после выхода очередных идиотических книжонок...


дык, "легенды" может не только КГБ мастерски создавать, чай в ЦРУ народ то же не зря свои гамбургеры топчет :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> ...дык, "легенды" может не только КГБ мастерски создавать, чай в ЦРУ народ то же не зря свои гамбургеры топчет


- Как завещал старик Оккам, не надо выдумывать сложных объяснений там, где есть простые. 
1. Экипаж корейского Боинга проявил преступную халатность, полностью положившись на автоматику, которую КВС недовключил и не контролировал линию фактического пути самолёта по другим средствам.
2. Система ПВО Дальноего Востока оказалась совершенно неподготовленной к перехвату, в результате чего Боинг-747 пролетел более 1000 км и за это время к нему так и не подошёл ни один перехватчик.
3. Командующий Корнуков оказался не на высоте положения, подчинённые ему помощь оказать постеснялись, в результате правильных своевременных команд он не давал.
4. Осипович грубейшим образом не выполнил свои функциональные обязанности по документам, расписанном, в том числе, и в ОПП - основных правилах полетов в воздушном пространстве СССР.
  В результате стечения всех этих обстоятельств и произошло уничтожение гражданского лайнера и гибель его пассажиров. И пятно на репутации СССР и его ВВС на десятилетия.
Разумеется, в эпоху холодной войны западная сторона использовала факт уничтожения гражданского лайнера на всю катушку в своих пропагандистских целях. 
Все отмазки задним числом - они никакой пользы никому не принесут. Если недостатки не вскрыты, то ошибки никогда не будут исправлены и обязательно где-то повторятся.

----------


## serg-pop

"1. Экипаж корейского Боинга проявил преступную халатность, полностью положившись на автоматику, которую КВС недовключил и не контролировал линию фактического пути самолёта по другим средствам." - интересная мысль. Ведь к этому времени уже был инцидент с самолетом этой авиакомпании в Ленинградской области. Когда он тоже "случайно" отколонился от маршрута, пошел вглубь СССР. И был обстрелян советскими самолётами-перехватчиками. Только тогда удалось обойтисть без жертв. После такого случая "появлять халатность" залетая в воздушное пространство СССР - это надо особое умение. Демократическое. Напрашивается же простой вывод. Дважды с некими целями была устроена провокация по вторжению в воздушное пространство СССР. По скольку в первом случае провокация не удалась, её решили повторить, спустя какое-то время в другом месте. Очевидно, что руководство Корейских авиалиний не смогло отказать в просьбе США.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Как завещал старик Оккам, не надо выдумывать сложных объяснений там, где есть простые. 
> 1. Экипаж корейского Боинга проявил преступную халатность, полностью положившись на автоматику, которую КВС недовключил и не контролировал линию фактического пути самолёта по другим средствам.
> 2. Система ПВО Дальноего Востока оказалась совершенно неподготовленной к перехвату, в результате чего Боинг-747 пролетел более 1000 км и за это время к нему так и не подошёл ни один перехватчик.
> 3. Командующий Корнуков оказался не на высоте положения, подчинённые ему помощь оказать постеснялись, в результате правильных своевременных команд он не давал.
> 4. Осипович грубейшим образом не выполнил свои функциональные обязанности по документам, расписанном, в том числе, и в ОПП - основных правилах полетов в воздушном пространстве СССР.
>   В результате стечения всех этих обстоятельств и произошло уничтожение гражданского лайнера и гибель его пассажиров. И пятно на репутации СССР и его ВВС на десятилетия.
> Разумеется, в эпоху холодной войны западная сторона использовала факт уничтожения гражданского лайнера на всю катушку в своих пропагандистских целях. 
> Все отмазки задним числом - они никакой пользы никому не принесут. Если недостатки не вскрыты, то ошибки никогда не будут исправлены и обязательно где-то повторятся.


Ну, слава богу, теперь все прояснилось уже окончательно. Всем сестрам по серьгам: Осипович грубо нарушил, Корнуков и все ПВО оказались неспособны, экипаж  преступно спал, причем очень крепко. Проснулся только когда Осипович грубейшим образом разбудил его, пустив под нос  очередь из УПК-23-250.И что интересно:как только проснулись, сразу поняли в какую сторону нужно курс взять. Я только так и не узрел "объективной" оценки  "деятельности" наземных служб УВД, которые "вели" Боинг: они что, тоже  крепко спали? Если они писали переговоры наших истребителей  с землей и знали, что идет перехват, что же они не предупредили? А RC-135, который рядом болтался, он тоже не мог предупредить корейцев? Наверное радио сломалось, а починить было некому. И никакого пятна на наших ВВС не было и нет, его придумали те,  кто  пугал своих обывателей баснями об ужасном и диком СССР, который только и думает как бы ему сожрать Америку и закусить Европой.  И кто сказал, что недостатки не были вскрыты и выводы не были сделаны? Я думаю как раз наоборот, выводы сделали и те и эти: залетать-то к нам, вроде, перестали, видать второй экипаж, желающий отправиться рыб кормить, найти трудно после 1 сентября 83 года. А вот что вонищу, которую Штаты развели по этому поводу, не смогли нейтрализовать и повели себя по-идиотски- это действительно жаль.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну, слава богу, теперь все прояснилось уже окончательно. Всем сестрам по серьгам: Осипович грубо нарушил, Корнуков и все ПВО оказались неспособны, экипаж  преступно спал, причем очень крепко.


- У тебя есть пара пунктов в дополнение? Напиши их!



> Проснулся только когда Осипович грубейшим образом разбудил его, пустив под нос  очередь из УПК-23-250.


- И не подумали даже "просыпаться": неужто ты радиобмена не читал? И не понял, *где находился Осипович,  в момент стрельбы, даже если он и палил из пушек*?



> И что интересно: как только проснулись, сразу поняли в какую сторону нужно курс взять.


- А они не меняли курс. Они сменили эшелон, по указанию КП.



> Я только так и не узрел "объективной" оценки  "деятельности" наземных служб УВД, которые "вели" Боинг: они что, тоже  крепко спали?


- Видишь ли, земля и тогда была круглой и вся апупея прохождения Боинга перед Камчаткой, полёта 420 км (!) над Камчаткой, полёта от Камчатки к Сахалину, полёта над большей частью Сахалина - она могла отлеживаться наземными службами управления воздушным движением только по докладам экипажа. Поскольку загоризонтными РЛС службы УВД не располагают. 



> Если они писали переговоры наших истребителей  с землей и знали, что идет перехват, что же они не предупредили?


- Переговоры пишутся, чтоб ты знал, в автоматичесом режиме, даже при нашей российской бедности на каждом самом далёком КП стоял 12-канальный магнитофон, где на медленно вращавшейся бобине чуть не в полметра диаметром фиксировались переговоры экипажей - вплоть до 12-ти различных частот. На полётах у нас обычно задействовали меньше: РП, КП, пеленгатор, 1-й канал на перелёты ВВС, аварийная частота 121.5 МГц, "Контроль" с соседнего курганского РЦ УВД. Плёнок, по памяти, 7 штук, если не случилось ничего, спустя неделю они по дням перематываются и начинается писанина по новой. Всегда есть данные за прошедшие 7 дней. 
То же самое везде. И если есть запись - это совсем не значит, что она обязательно прослушивалась кем-то на момент записи.



> А RC-135, который рядом болтался, он тоже не мог предупредить корейцев? Наверное радио сломалось, а починить было некому.


- Насколько я понимаю, у RC-135 были совершенно свои задачи и он понятия не имел о  Боинге.  На перехват кого Осипович за прошлые годы 1000 раз поднимался? Вот таких вот RC-135, в том числе.



> И никакого пятна на наших ВВС не было и нет, его придумали те,  кто  пугал своих обывателей баснями об ужасном и диком СССР, который только и думает как бы ему сожрать Америку и закусить Европой.


 - Это ты так думаешь. 



> И кто сказал, что недостатки не были вскрыты и выводы не были сделаны?


- Конечно были, традиционные: Корнукова, вместо того, чтобы выкинуть поганой метлой, отправили на повышение и т.д. 
Примерно как после Беслана: все должностные лица, участвующие там, получили после тех событий повышение по службе - традиция, ничего не попишешь.



> Я думаю как раз наоборот, выводы сделали и те и эти: залетать-то к нам, вроде, перестали, видать второй экипаж, желающий отправиться рыб кормить, найти трудно после 1 сентября 83 года.


- Я думаю, что все экипажи, летающие с тех пор в том районе действительно перестали так легкомысленно относиться к своим обязанностям, как лётчики Боинга.



> А вот что вонищу, которую Штаты развели по этому поводу, не смогли нейтрализовать и повели себя по-идиотски- это действительно жаль.


- Действительно, чего они там развонялись: ну, убили у них советские военные 269 гражданских человек, подумаешь! Мало народу, что ли, осталось?
Неужели ты эту тему не читал ни здесь:
Был ли сбит KAL 007?
Ни на Авиабазе?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Исакыч, так где трупы-то? Ответы в духе "в земле советской" оставь для антиарабской пропаганды в ваших палестинах. И вообще, есть труп - есть преступление, нет трупа - извольте доказать...

Вот, в самом деле, какие мерзавцы эти русские! 

*"Все происходило днем, в условиях хорошей видимости. И, казалось бы, причины трагедии очевидны. Тем не менее в международной комиссии нашлись «светлые головы», предложившие квалифицировать инцидент как неудачную вынужденную посадку, послужившую главной причиной гибели около ста человек. При этом допускалось очевидное прегрешение перед основой основ общепринятой методологии расследования авиационных катастроф, четко различающей понятия непосредственной, главной и способствующих причин."* 

http://nvo.ng.ru/history/2007-01-26/5_avia.html

Ничего не напоминает? Только это не про 007, это, Исакыч, про 727-й, который евреи завалили в 1973-м году.  И, что, самое удивительно, вот тут-то все трупы налицо, и земля-то не израильская внизу была, и всего на 10 лет раньше KAL007 - а уже никто и не помнит.

----------


## juky-puky

> *"Все происходило днем, в условиях хорошей видимости. И, казалось бы, причины трагедии очевидны. Тем не менее в международной комиссии нашлись «светлые головы», предложившие квалифицировать инцидент как неудачную вынужденную посадку, послужившую главной причиной гибели около ста человек. При этом допускалось очевидное прегрешение перед основой основ общепринятой методологии расследования авиационных катастроф, четко различающей понятия непосредственной, главной и способствующих причин."* 
> 
> http://nvo.ng.ru/history/2007-01-26/5_avia.html
> 
> Ничего не напоминает? Только это не про 007, это, Исакыч, про 727-й, который евреи завалили в 1973-м году.  И, что, самое удивительно, вот тут-то все трупы налицо, и земля-то не израильская внизу была, и всего на 10 лет раньше KAL007 - а уже никто и не помнит.


- И я тебе даже скажу почему: потому, что этот арабский лайнер сбили совершенно законно, с точки зрения всех международных документов. Перехватчики подошли, как положено, к кабине, подали самолёту-нарушителю установленные сигналы (я задолбался их тут приводить по десять раз) и потребовали его следовать на тот аэродром, который ему укажут.
И только после того, как самолёт-нарушитель отказался выполнить требование перехватчиков, по нему (и то - не по салону, не по двигателям - сначала по законцовкам крыльев) открыли _пушечный_ огонь (а не ракетами его стали в пыль разносить). *Т.е. его пытались принудить к посадке, но не уничтожить.*
Здесь с точки зрения международного законодательства виновник - командир арабского лайнера, не выполнивший команд перехватчиков. 

*Если бы, к Боингу-747, рейса KAL-007, подошли на то место, которое указано в документах, перехватчики, подали ему установленные команды, а он бы на них "забил" и только тогда по нему открыли огонь - Осипович, или раньше - никто бы ни слова на законных основаниях не мог бы сказать.*

Но советские перехватчики за всё время полёта ни хрена подобного сделать не смогли. Хотя лайнер шёл как паровоз по рельсам, равномерно и прямолинейно,  больше часа в советской зоне ответственности!

----------


## Nazar

> Цитата:
> И никакого пятна на наших ВВС не было и нет, его придумали те, кто пугал своих обывателей баснями об ужасном и диком СССР, который только и думает как бы ему сожрать Америку и закусить Европой. 
> 
> - Это ты так думаешь.


Нет, это именно ты думаешь иначе :Redface:  , ни из предидущего обсуждения, ни из этого, ты так и не понял, что по крайней мере на этом форуме ( да и на большинстве российских) твое мнение , именно по этому вопросу, не найдет поддержки ("Такова Тель-Авив, как говорят евреи" старая израильская пословица. :Smile:  )
и доказывание с пеной у рта, что все плохо организовали, СССР как обычно лажанулся и что только евреям и американцам можно безнаказано сбивать гражданские самолеты в чужом (для себя) ВЗ, уже порядком поднадоели.
Есть много других тем для обсуждения.
 	lehitra'ot :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Нет, это именно ты думаешь иначе  , ни из предидущего обсуждения, ни из этого, ты так и не понял, что по крайней мере на этом форуме ( да и на большинстве российских) твое мнение , именно по этому вопросу, не найдет поддержки.


- Естественно. _"Тьмы низких истин мне дороже нас возвышающий обман..."_ (с - А.С.Пушкин)
Но не я же буду заниматься "возвышающим тебя обманом".

----------


## Nazar

> Но не я же буду заниматься "возвышающим тебя обманом".


Юкки, какой обман?, постарайся проще подходить к этой проблеме, самолет нарушил ВЗ СССР и был уничтожен, что и было продемонстрировано уже не в первый раз, просто на этот раз , самолет оказался "якобы гражданским", с "якобы пассажирами"
Все инциндент исчерпан, единственное что мне во всей этой истории не нравится, это то что долго тянули с уничтожением. :Frown:  
Раньше надо было сбивать, упал бы на территорию СССР, так и вопросов было-бы меньше.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки, какой обман?, постарайся проще подходить к этой проблеме, самолет нарушил ВЗ СССР и был уничтожен, что и было продемонстрировано уже не в первый раз, просто на этот раз , самолет оказался "якобы гражданским", с "якобы пассажирами"


- Почему - "якобы"? *Я привёл список пассажиров,  а ты его в упор не видел?* 
http://www.rescue007.org/passengers.htm



> Все инциндент исчерпан, единственное что мне во всей этой истории не нравится, это то что долго тянули с уничтожением.  
> Раньше надо было сбивать, упал бы на территорию СССР, так и вопросов было-бы меньше.


- Ты до сих пор так и не удосужился прочитать, *что же положено сделать лётчику перехватчика перед тем, как уничтожать самолёт-нарушитель?* 
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...=37922;div=LAW

----------


## Nazar

> - Почему - "якобы"


Потому что нет тел, нет их могил и нет свидетелей видевших эти тела.

----------


## juky-puky

> Потому что нет тел, нет их могил и нет свидетелей видевших эти тела.


- Вот завтра тебя, к примеру, зарежут и в асфальт закатают. Или в котельной сожгут, а кости растолкут в труху, смешав с золой.  
И скажут: _"Не было никогда никакого Назара! А вы докажите, что он был! Где его тело?!"_

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - И я тебе даже скажу почему: потому, что этот арабский лайнер сбили совершенно законно, с точки зрения всех международных документов. Перехватчики подошли, как положено, к кабине, подали самолёту-нарушителю установленные сигналы (я задолбался их тут приводить по десять раз) и потребовали его следовать на тот аэродром, который ему укажут.
> И только после того, как самолёт-нарушитель отказался выполнить требование перехватчиков, по нему (и то - не по салону, не по двигателям - сначала по законцовкам крыльев) открыли пушечный огонь (а не ракетами его стали в пыль разносить). Т.е. его пытались принудить к посадке, но не уничтожить.


Кончай передёргивать, Исакыч. Совершенно законно, и даже частично законно пассажирский самолёт над чужой территорией сбить невозможно.




> - Вот завтра тебя, к примеру, зарежут и в асфальт закатают. Или в котельной сожгут, а кости растолкут в труху, смешав с золой. 
> И скажут: "Не было никогда никакого Назара! А вы докажите, что он был! Где его тело?!"


Исакыч, вот странно... ты же не веришь, когда евреев обвиняют в распитии крови христианских младенцев :)? А почему я должен верить в эту голословную чушь?

----------


## juky-puky

> Кончай передёргивать, Исакыч. Совершенно законно, и даже частично законно пассажирский самолёт над чужой территорией сбить невозможно.


- Над чьей - над чужой? Над Синайским полуостровом, отвоёванным у Египта?  А Восточная Пруссия - "исконная русская территория"? Потому, что Сталин, Рузвельт и Черчилль так решили?  А Южные Курилы чьи?!

----------


## juky-puky

> Исакыч, вот странно... ты же не веришь, когда евреев обвиняют в распитии крови христианских младенцев :)? А почему я должен верить в эту голословную чушь?


- В какую-такую чушь?  Это логическое завершение теории Назара - "нет тела человека - значит, и не было никогда". 
Вот и пришлось привести в пример его собственное тело - для пущей наглядности. А то чужие сотни трупов ему - "плюнуть и растереть", так может, над своим собственным, потенциальным, чуток задумается?  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> - Вот завтра тебя, к примеру, зарежут и в асфальт закатают. Или в котельной сожгут, а кости растолкут в труху, смешав с золой.  
> И скажут: _"Не было никогда никакого Назара! А вы докажите, что он был! Где его тело?!"_


Представь себе, что с оперативной точки зрения , даже не возбудят уголовное дело, за отсутствием состава преступления, а соответственно не будет виновных и наказаных, если конечно кто-то с повинной не придет.Но все это не относится к теме нашего разговора.
Понимаешь, я не исключаю возможность наличия на борту пассажиров, ибо просто не могу этого сделать  обосновано, но на равне с этим и утверждать о их сто процентном присутствии *именно в этом*
самолете, то-же довольно сложно. Допустим я не исключаю возможности того, что сбитый Осиповичем борт действительно был без пассажиров, а борт с пассажирами уничтожил кто-нибудь другой, для обострения без того сложных отношений между СССР и США и повода для очередного потока обвинений и истеричных выпадов в сторону *моей* страны. Не далее как шесть лет назад американцы показали как они могут уничтожать собственные самолеты, когда они несут угрозу гос-ву и "имиджу" гос-ва (Рейс 93 United Airlines).Да и вообще по сравнению с аферой 11 сентября, события 83 года -детские шалости.
Или ты веришь в террористический след данного инциндента? :Biggrin:  
Может мы и доживем до светлого времени, когда на свет вылезут все подробности этих дел, вот только если тебе верить :Wink:  , шансов у меня маленько побольше, лет так на 15-20 :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> - Над чьей - над чужой? Над Синайским полуостровом, отвоёванным у Египта?  А Восточная Пруссия - "исконная русская территория"? Потому, что Сталин, Рузвельт и Черчилль так решили?  А Южные Курилы чьи?!


Дарагой :Tongue:  Cинайский пол-в был не отвоеван, а оккупирован . Ну-ка назови мне хоть один кусочек истинно еврейской земли.
Совершенно в другую дискуссию сваливаемся. :Frown:

----------


## Nazar

> - Над чьей - над чужой? Над Синайским полуостровом, отвоёванным у Египта?  А Восточная Пруссия - "исконная русская территория"? Потому, что Сталин, Рузвельт и Черчилль так решили?  А Южные Курилы чьи?!


Кстати, забыл тебе сказать, примерно так-же шестьдесят лет назад, дали кусочек новой "родины", твоему горячо любимому народу, который тут-же непримянул отобрать эту Родину у других.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Над чьей - над чужой? Над Синайским полуостровом, отвоёванным у Египта?  А Восточная Пруссия - "исконная русская территория"? Потому, что Сталин, Рузвельт и Черчилль так решили?  А Южные Курилы чьи?!


Почему это, интересно, Синай  ты считаешь "отвоеванным", и это законно, а Калининград -нет? И чьи Южные Курилы? А в компании Сталин, Рузвельт и Черчилль кто тебя не устраивает, Сталин? Очень сильный запашок пошел от твоих крайних посланий к сожалению.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Очень сильный запашок пошел от твоих крайних посланий к сожалению.


Flogger, у вас, должно быть, просто только что нос отложило ;)

----------


## juky-puky

> Почему это, интересно, Синай  ты считаешь "отвоеванным", и это законно, а Калининград -нет? И чьи Южные Курилы?


- Я-то как раз считаю эти территории одинаковыми, а вот Назар их считает совершенно разными: одни - честно завоёванными, другие - нечестно оккупированными.



> А в компании Сталин, Рузвельт и Черчилль кто тебя не устраивает, Сталин?


- Сталин, организовавший вместе с Гитлером Вторую Мировую войну, меня не устраивает.  :Mad:  



> Очень сильный запашок пошел от твоих крайних посланий к сожалению.


- А у тебя нос запахи чует как-то избирательно...  :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

По теме есть еще чего сказать? Или топик можно прикрыть?

----------


## Nazar

> - Я-то как раз считаю эти территории одинаковыми, а вот Назар их считает совершенно разными: одни - честно завоёванными, другие - нечестно оккупированными.


Вообще-то, я про Калининград ничего не говорил, но считаю именно так :Smile:  , если бы мне суждено было бы родиться с кипой на голове, может считал бы иначе :Wink:  




> По теме есть еще чего сказать? Или топик можно прикрыть?


Дима, закрывай, а то сейчас вообще сорвемся, а по теме все еще в прошлой ветке было сказано.

----------


## micconen

Тему можно закрыть, коннечно, как не конструктивную. Но можно и наказывать за сообщения не по теме.
  Всеже, где производились съемки обломков Боинга 747? У острова Монерон или где-то в японском море, или еще где? координаты места падения кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## Холостяк

Открытые данные об этом уже давно проходили по средствам массовой информации. Как и по сбитому и аварийно совершившему посадку на Карельском полуострове такому же «хитрому корейцу» еще в 78. Который светил ПВО СССР, вместе с американскими спутниками, на севере. 
Ельцин действительно отдал «черные ящики» с того самолета. Но что-либо нового и скандального они не внесли. Но в свое время нахождение черных ящиков нашими военными успокоило Америку, которая думала, что ничего со сбитого самолета не найдут и пыталась поднять скандал на мировом уровне. Как только ящики были найдены, можно даже проследить за хронологией событий, сразу все стихло. Так как представленные мировой общественности СССР документы показали, что действительно было грубейшее нарушение воздушного пространства суверенного государства. Расшифровка показала, что нарушение было преднамеренным, действия советской стороны (согласно международным соглашениям) - как предупреждения по радиосвязи и предупреждения при воздушном перехвате, пилотами Боинга были полностью проигнорированы. Однако в обоих случаях известно одно, что другая сторона, для расследования, не предъявила никаких документов об этих самолетах, ни реального маршрута, ни проводки и слежения за этими самолетом диспетчерских служб, ни переговоров между экипажем и наземными службами… Американцы вообще заявили, что вся информация засекречена до 2018 года. С какого интересно это они возьми и все засекретили??? В обсуждаемом случае, борт шел из США и они имели все данные и слежения о полете.
Со своей стороны, я не сторонник дискуссий на закрытые темы, которые тут уже переводят на сионизм и возвращение территорий… Но могу добавить в тему… Все кто этим занимался давно на пенсии. Информация эта до сих пор секретна как кто работал, какими средствами, координаты, что найдено и где хранится (так и с американской стороны инфа закрыта). К поиску и работам по этому Боингу привлекались спецы из НИИ ВВС. Так вот, площадь поиска была огромна, искали долго. Как и в случае сбитого украинскими ПВО Ту-154 рейса Тель-Авив – Новосибирск, самолет развалился в воздухе и остатки разметало по большой площади. Поиски были похожи. Однако, как правильно подчеркивал НАЗАР – ни багажа, ни останков тел пассажиров не было найдено!!!! А в случае с Ту-154 все видели кадры, как все плавало на поверхности… Наш Тихоокеанский флот своей мощью пресек все попытки американцев прорваться к месту падения. И что интересно, рвались куда надо, то есть подтверждает то, что следили они за самолетиком… Но помимо черных ящиков понаходили много интересного из оборудования… В частности и то, что предположительно были найдены и несколько тел…, мужского пола, «призывного» возраста, явно не корейцев… Количество точно мне не известно, но предположительно экипаж самолета состоял из 12 человек. Тела были предъявлены американской стороне, даже нашей разведкой были определены имена некоторых. Все были кадровыми военнослужащими ВВС США и разведки. Их втихоря забрали. Более того, после этого никаких официальных претензий СССР (Россия) до настоящего дня НЕ ПОЛУЧАЛА!!!  Как не получали и не вызывались в суд или куда либо военнослужащие отдавшие приказ на уничтожение этого самолета, летчик выполнивший свой долг. Иски в Международный суд или куда-либо от семей «пассажиров» никогда никому не предъявлялись. Все списки «пассажиров» Боинга, фотографии детей, семей – все полнейшая ЛАЖА!!! Даже при передаче черных ящиков Ельцин не выражал соболезнования «пассажирам», списки ни какие не оглашались, а было выражено соболезнование несколько «своеобразно»… 
Оглашение фамилий военнослужащих США погибших в данном инциденте при выполнении специальной операции в воздушном пространстве СССР – прерогатива правительства США.

----------


## juky-puky

> Открытые данные об этом уже давно проходили по средствам массовой информации. Как и по сбитому и аварийно совершившему посадку на Карельском полуострове такому же «хитрому корейцу» еще в 78. Который светил ПВО СССР, вместе с американскими спутниками, на севере. 
> Ельцин действительно отдал «черные ящики» с того самолета. Но что-либо нового и скандального они не внесли. Но в свое время нахождение черных ящиков нашими военными успокоило Америку, которая думала, что ничего со сбитого самолета не найдут и пыталась поднять скандал на мировом уровне. Как только ящики были найдены, можно даже проследить за хронологией событий, сразу все стихло.


- Холостяк, надо немного пытаться с логикой дружить: американская сторона не знала, что самописцы были найдены. Поэтому никакого "успокоения" не произошло. *СССР обозвали "империей зла", увеличили военный бюджет и запустили программу "Звёздных войн".* Советский Союз сразу не признался, что они найдены и держал всё это в глубокой тайне. Ельцын передал записи только спустя 10 лет после того события, в 1993 году.



> Так как представленные мировой общественности СССР документы показали, что действительно было грубейшее нарушение воздушного пространства суверенного государства. *Расшифровка показала, что нарушение было преднамеренным*


- Расшифровка не показала, что нарушение было преднамеренным, ты как всегда слегка неадекватен - перечитай тему, не поленись, прежде чем свою обычную чушь пороть.



> действия советской стороны (согласно международным соглашениям) - как предупреждения по радиосвязи и предупреждения при воздушном перехвате, пилотами Боинга были полностью проигнорированы.


- Не было этих предупреждений, сделанных нормальным международным способом, прописанном в советских ОПП - ты хоть знаешь, как эта аббревиатура расшифровывается, лётчик? 



> Однако в обоих случаях известно одно, что другая сторона, для расследования, не предъявила никаких документов об этих самолетах, ни реального маршрута, ни проводки и слежения за этими самолетом диспетчерских служб


- Для особо сильно подготовленных пилотов из испытательных центров: земля круглая, поэтому диспетчерские службы не могли выполнять проводку и слежение за этим самолётом на большей части его полёта. Это могли делать только советские РЛС.



> ... ни переговоров между экипажем и наземными службами…


- Эфир открыт, все переговоры могла с тем же успехом записывать и советская сторона! 



> Американцы вообще заявили, что вся информация засекречена до 2018 года.  С какого интересно это они возьми и все засекретили???


- Ссылку на это?



> В обсуждаемом случае, борт шел из США и они имели все данные и слежения о полете.


- Для офицеров из стройбата, выдающих себя за лётчиков: земля круглая, есть такая штука, как радиогоризонт. *Когда самолёт уходит за радиогоризонт, наземные РЛС не могут выполнять его проводку, не могут следить за его маршрутом, как понял, приём*? 



> самолет развалился в воздухе и остатки разметало по большой площади. Поиски были похожи. Однако, как правильно подчеркивал НАЗАР – ни багажа, ни останков тел пассажиров не было найдено!!!! А в случае с Ту-154 все видели кадры, как все плавало на поверхности…


- Уписаться можно со смеху - два маленьких ящичка, - две иголки в стоге сена - нашли! НО НИКОМУ НЕ СКАЗАЛИ. А всё остальное - не нашли!  *Или так же нашли, но никому не сказали?!* 



> Наш Тихоокеанский флот своей мощью пресек все попытки американцев прорваться к месту падения.


- Это полный звиздец: как пресекали - огнём на поражение? 



> И что интересно, рвались куда надо, то есть подтверждает то, что следили они за самолетиком…


- "Рвались" туда, где торчали советские суда. 



> Но помимо черных ящиков понаходили много интересного из оборудования… В частности и то, что предположительно были найдены и несколько тел…, мужского пола, «призывного» возраста, явно не корейцев…


- То никого - то "несколько тел призывного возраста и явно не корейцев"! Там почти 70 человек летело американцев, преимущественно - англосаксов, вот уж точно не корейцев - но где их "трупы призывного возраста", лохотронщик?  Их нашли, или не нашли? 



> Количество точно мне не известно, но предположительно экипаж самолета состоял из 12 человек. Тела были предъявлены американской стороне, даже нашей разведкой были определены имена некоторых. Все были кадровыми военнослужащими ВВС США и разведки. Их втихоря забрали.


- Это полный абзац!  :Biggrin:  Максим Калашников тихонько отдыхает в сторонке...  :Tongue:  



> Более того, после этого никаких официальных претензий СССР (Россия) до настоящего дня НЕ ПОЛУЧАЛА!!!


- СССР всё тогда от Рейгана получил...



> Как не получали и не вызывались в суд или куда либо военнослужащие отдавшие приказ на уничтожение этого самолета, летчик выполнивший свой долг. Иски в Международный суд или куда-либо от семей «пассажиров» никогда никому не предъявлялись. Все списки «пассажиров» Боинга, фотографии детей, семей – все полнейшая ЛАЖА!!!


- Это - к психиатру. 



> Даже при передаче черных ящиков Ельцин не выражал соболезнования «пассажирам», списки ни какие не оглашались, а было выражено соболезнование несколько «своеобразно»…


- Так давай цитату - как это Борька соболезнование выразил?



> Оглашение фамилий военнослужащих США погибших в данном инциденте при выполнении специальной операции в воздушном пространстве СССР – прерогатива правительства США.


- _"Дорогая редакция! - пишет нам семилетняя девочка..."_

----------


## Nazar

> - СССР всё тогда от Рейгана получил...


Что именно получил тогда СССР ,кроме нервных истеричных выпадов? :Redface:  
В нескольких штатах водку из продажи изьяли, да культурный обмен между странами ограничили :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## juky-puky

> Что именно получил тогда СССР ,кроме нервных истеричных выпадов? 
> В нескольких штатах водку из продажи изьяли, да культурный обмен между странами ограничили


- Начался новый виток гонки вооружений. А бюджет Советского Союза уже тогда трещал от непомерной нагрузки ВПК... Безвыходность положения заставила Политбюро ЦК КПСС судорожно искать выход. Итогом этих поисков стала "Перестройка", проведённая совершенно по-идиотски. А итогом перестройки стал крах и распад СССР...

----------


## Nazar

> - Начался новый виток гонки вооружений. А бюджет Советского Союза уже тогда трещал от непомерной нагрузки ВПК... Безвыходность положения заставила Политбюро ЦК КПСС судорожно искать выход. Итогом этих поисков стала "Перестройка", проведённая совершенно по-идиотски. А итогом перестройки стал крах и распад СССР...


Так вот оказывается за чем кроется истинная причина развала СССР :Redface:  , в уничтожении корейского Боинга.
Примерно то-же самое я от некоторых "одаренных" людей на соседнем форуме о программе "Буран" слышал, что именно она виновата в развале.
А по поводу гонки вооружения и нового витка, внимательно проверь свои источники, и если у тебя с ними все правильно то ты вспомнишь, что тогда шли Женевские переговорах о сокращении вооружений и прекращены они не были именно по инициативе США.
Развал СССР был следствием совсем других причин и даже десяток сбитых лайнеров никак не смог бы повлиять на итог.

----------


## juky-puky

> Так вот оказывается за чем кроется истинная причина развала СССР , в уничтожении корейского Боинга.
> Примерно то-же самое я от некоторых "одаренных" людей на соседнем форуме о программе "Буран" слышал, что именно она виновата в развале.


- А виновато было и то, и другое, и третье, и тридцать третье. ВПК (включая космос и все исследовательские программы и проекты) жрал, по самым минимальным оценкам, более 60% НД, по максимальным - до 75%. 
Поэтому страна обанкротилась. А перестройка её просто добила.



> А по поводу гонки вооружения и нового витка, внимательно проверь свои источники, и если у тебя с ними все правильно то ты вспомнишь, что тогда шли Женевские переговорах о сокращении вооружений и прекращены они не были именно по инициативе США.


- Я именно об этом и говорю, ты как читаешь?  США активизировали гонку вооружений и СССР её не вынес.



> Развал СССР был следствием совсем других причин


- Так перечисли их, для интересу, в порядке убывания приоритетов: сначала - самую важную, потом - менее важную, потом третьестепенную? 



> и даже десяток сбитых лайнеров никак не смог бы повлиять на итог.


- Сбитые лайнеры и репутация "Империи зла" способствовали тому, чтобы Запад особенно активно стремился сделать всё возможное, чтобы СССР не мог остановиться и передохнуть. Гонка, гонка, гонка...

----------


## Холостяк

Американцы знали, что «черные» ящики нашли. Так же как и им сообщили о нахождении тел экипажа состоявшего из военнослужащих США. Поэтому ни каких претензий США не предъявляло СССР. Не было даже элементарной ноты протеста по линии МИДа США (ведь как тут пишут там была куча мирных граждан США). СССР без проблем предъявило бы в ответ найденные части самолета, оборудование и тела погибших амариканских военнных международной общественности. Поэтому сверх державы «порешали» как в 1978 году – официально не шуметь, не обострять ситуацию, не создавать массовую истерию и засекретили всю информацию. 
«Империей зла» Америка всегда называла СССР. Звездные войны и без этого они «запустили». 
Год написанный мной 2018 – это год рассекречивания правительством США информации о нарушении «корейским» самолетом воздушного пространства СССР на Карельском полуострове. Вот решили на 40 лет американцы все засекречивать, как и в обсуждаемом случае. Эта цифра из передачи по ТВ о этом инциденте.
Расшифровка ящика показала, что все системы самолета работали нормально, соответственно технических причин уклоняться от курса на огромное расстояние вглубь воздушного пространства СССР у экипажа не было. При наличии проблем экипаж «Боинга» должен был включить сигнал бедствия и выходить на связь. В этом случае такого не произошло. К примеру, в 1978 году экипаж корейца над Карельским включил сигнал бедствия только когда в него попала ракета. Попытки попом «списать» все на неисправные бортовые приборы просто не прокатила… Он так же как в 78, на попытки связаться с экипажем-нарушителем с земли по радио и попытки самолетов перехвата, в том числе визуально – НЕ РЕАГИРОВАЛИ. Соответственно, отклонение от курса совершено экипажем преднамеренно, как в том, так и в обсуждаемом случае. Поэтому, повторяясь, НИКАКИХ ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫХ ПРИТЕНЗИЙ к СССР, к летчикам сбившим самолеты как в 78 так и 83 годах, со стороны авиакомпаний, семей пассажиров, самих пассажиров, правительств, руководителей государств – НЕБЫЛО!!! 
Самолет ведут и передают друг другу диспетчеры, согласно установленного порядка. На Аляске одни службы, в непосредственной близости Кореи – другие. Однако корейцы к этому самолету никакого отношения не имели, поэтому связь была с базой ВВС США в Японии и RS-135. Проходило как-то, что якобы наши перепутали самолеты…, но это не правда. В частности есть записи радиоперехвата разговоров между экипажем Боинга «центром» наведения в Японии и самолетом воздушной разведки RS-135, которые при атаке нашим перехватчиком в испуге нарушили радио молчание. Техника не только эта была подключена, как и в 78 году «случайно» в этот самый момент над этим местом «висели» и несколько спутников разведки. Совпали «случайно» орбиты и время прохождения??? Удивительное рядом!!!! Об этом тоже информация проходила по прессе и телевиденью.
Все расследование по данному инциденту засекречено обеими сторонами. Как это делается после обычной военной спец операции. В частности, все найденные советской стороной части самолета, оборудования, записи, материалы расследования, за исключением тел военнослужащих США и «черных» ящиков переданных американской стороне, хранятся в СпецХране.
_В любом случае, если бы Россия не располагала установленным фактом правомерности уничтожения самолета-нарушителя, его реальную принадлежность, состав экипажа, разведывательную цель этого полета, то сейчас в Страсбурге, Я ВАС УВЕРЯЮ, лежали бы дела по расследованию этого «вопиющего» случая, Ельцин бы давно выдал бы «убийц» и всем «страждущим - невинно пострадавшим» выплачена была бы компенсация…(как «пострадавшим" в 1978 году, так и в 1983 году)._ 

А то, что тут «эксперты» муссируют давно тему о том, как Запад гонкой вооружений «задавил» СССР – вызывает смех. СССР всегда располагал огромной сырьевой базой, в отличии от Запада, и ни в чем не нуждался и с «голода» не помер бы в любом случае. Действительно, акцентируя внимание на этом такие «эксперты» сами того не подозревая, подтвердили то, что именно Запад нагнетал ненависть, конфронтацию, вооружался и угрожал миру. СССР вынужден, для защиты свой независимости, создавать средства уничтожения, не уступающие по мощи западным. Именно Запад провоцировал подобные данной теме конфликты. Именно Империалистический Запад во главе с США развязывал войны за получение доступа к полезным ископаемым других стран, делая их силой своими сырьевыми придатками. Они вынуждены были так поступать, так как без этого сами уже не в состоянии содержать свою экономику. Они и ресурсов никаких не имеют. И сейчас в Ираке за что они воюют??? За нефть!!! Столько войск туда нагнали, чтоб аборигенов азбуке демократии обучать...!!??? Вся Европа сейчас ползает в ногах России за ее природные богатства!!! Польша что-то «пукнула» на Россию, так ее сами же европейцы «затушили». 
А тут типа дохлые США «истощили» СССР – ну блин даёте!!! 

Только сейчас открывают секретные в недалеком прошлом материалы по той же "Спирали", по тому же плазменному оружию... Что Америка за ж..пу берется, что СССР имел в реальной разработке такие опробированные проекты!!! По которым Америке со своими "Звезднами войнами" и рядом не стоять... А причина та, что эти работающие и опробованные проекты не пошли, не то что денег не хватало, а то что "дубы" на корню все зарубили... Туже "Спирать" Гречко зарубил, как и по "Плазме" сказали, что фантастикой нечего заниматься... Сталин в свое время таких деятелей "врагами народа"  и "вредителями" называл и к стенке или на Колыму пользу стране приносить...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Холостяк, ну вот в плане экономики ты немного загнул :Rolleyes:  
Приведу простой пример. Как бы не ругали и хаяли Хрущева(мол, ВВС разогнал, уповал чер те на что и т.д., а ведь потом практика показала что ошибался дядька), именно он первый из лидеров СССР и высокопоставленных лиц задумался о стоимости содержания армии и расходах на оборонку. И заставило его задуматься над этим самый простой отчет о учениях ЧФ. Когда на маневрах длительностью 18 суток Черноморский флот израсходовал мазута БОЛЬШЕ, чем все народное хозяйство Украины за год! 
ПС: Неважно сколько у тебя чего(нефти, газа), важно, как этим всем распоряжаются. Поэтому любые подобные политические уколы в виде сбитого Боинга, "империи зла" и прочего в Большой игре имеют далеко идущие последствия.

ПСС: во время Корейской войны(или сразу после?) амерами был сбит наш транспортник с летным и техническим персоналом. Кто то может уточнить, где территориально и на каком основании амеры его свалили? Он заблукал или его над нейтральными водами сбили?

----------


## Холостяк

Я не раскрывал состояние нашей экономики в то время. Но, то, что сейчас часто слышно со всех сторон, что США гонкой вооружений специально «истощила» СССР… Я с этим категорически не согласен. Страна у которой, как ни в одной стране огромнейшее количество ресурсов и «истощена»… Лес, газ, нефть, животный мир, морепродукты… Это просто БРЕД!!! Тогда и экономических санкций не могли никаких предъявить СССР, как сейчас Ираку или Корее. Это просто боком стало той же Америке и всей Европе… Это было бы просто смешно. Я не углубляюсь в экономику. А просто обращаю внимание собеседников на реальность.  
То, что снабжение армии в то время действительно было с перебором, я и сам знаю, застал то время. Когда РТ с ТЗ-22 просто «сливали» в землю и этого просто никто не замечал, так как топлива было «залейся»…. Так же истории со стационарной заправкой на аэродроме…, качают, а половина в землю уходит… Но это все делали люди, это их халатность. Вот как за этим смотрели тем, кому положено и как выполняли свои обязанности – с них спрос. Как и сейчас – спроса с чиновников – «О».  
*То, что за 18 дней Черноморский флот СССР «СПАЛИЛ» мазута БОЛЬШЕ чем народное хозяйство Украины… Я думаю НЕ БОЛЬШЕ ЧЕМ «ПАЛИТ» СЕЙЧАС ГРУППИРОВКА ВМФ США В СРЕДИЗЕМНОМ МОРЕ ЗА ТОТ ЖЕ ПЕРИОД!!! С учетом прибытия группы из США в район средиземноморья, полетов самолетов авианосной группы и т.д…!!!! Так что статистика-статистике рознь. Не надо сравнивать энергозатраты, к примеру, цирка на Цветном с авианесущим "Кузнецовым»…*  
Но несмотря на то что тогда столько сожгли, сейчас Россия все Европу держит по сырью… Второй вопрос куда деньги с этого уходят, но то что Россия «истощена»… Я Вас умоляю!!! Не смешите!!! Это Америка истощена и лезет в любую войну за сырье, «ложит» кучи своих соотечественников и техники… СССР (Россия) никогда за историю не вела войны за источники сырья и чужие богатства… 
То что авиация наша на "приколе" - это не значит, что сейчас у нас не осталось в России РТ для военной авиации, что Россия истощена.... Топливо есть и так же как было «залейся». Только его гонят «на лево», а потом эти деньги не в казну или Армию содержать и ГОСУДАРСТВО ПОДНИМАТЬ, а на эти деньги шлюх в Куршавель возят, или «Челси» покупают…

Про транспортник в Корее не владею инфой…

----------


## juky-puky

> Россия «истощена»… Я Вас умоляю!!! Не смешите!!! *Это Америка истощена* и лезет в любую войну за сырье, «ложит» кучи своих соотечественников и техники…


- "Негры в Гарлеме недоедают!" (с - М.Задорнов)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

"... необходимо, на наш взгляд, упомянуть о другом печальном случае, произошедшем двумя днями ранее над горными отрогами Большого Хингана (Китай}, когда истребители ВВС США расстреляли советский самолет "Ил-12", потому что оба эти инцидента оказались так или иначе связанными звеньями одной цепи...

Это случилось в день окончания войны на Корейском полуострове (1950-1953 гг.). 27 июля 1953 года советский военный самолет "Ил-12", переоборудованный в пассажирский вариант, вылетел из Порт-Артура курсом на Владивосток. Пролетая над отрогами Большого Хингана, он был внезапно атакован 4 американскими истребителями, в результате чего безоружный "Ил-12" с 21 человеком на борту, включая членов экипажа, был сбит.

Вот как описывал этот эпизод летчик американских ВВС капитан Ральф Парр в своем рапорте на имя вышестоящего командования, который в последнее время также стал достоянием гласности: "...Я осуществлял полет на истребителе-разведчике по "оранжевой" степени боеготовности... В 12 час. 30 мин. обнаружил самолет противника, когда он был под моим самолетом. Совершив два захода с целью опознания, я увидел на самолете "Ил-12" большие красные звезды. Во время третьего захода я открыл огонь. Оба двигателя самолета противника загорелись, а затем самолет взорвался..."

Обломки "Ила" и останки людей были отысканы осенью 1953 года. В декабре прах погибших в урнах был доставлен во Владивосток и с почестями предан земле. Так в Жариковском сквере, что рядом с остановкой "Дальзаводская", появился памятник жертвам американских воздушных пиратов.

По факту расстрела самолета "Ил-12" Советский Союз потребовал объяснений от Соединенных Штатов и предъявил им судебный иск на сумму в 1 млн. 860 тыс. долларов. Американская сторона встретила в штыки претензии СССР."

А вот из Брюна:

"Так, в небе Китая 27 июля 1953 г. пара американских истребителей F-86 сбили советский Ил-12, летевший по маршруту Порт-Артур — Владивосток. Факт уничтожения пассажирского самолета американское правительство признало 1 августа 1953 г., но, пытаясь избежать международного скандала, американцы намеренно изменили координаты места инцидента (разница между истинной и вымышленной точкой составляла 170км), переведя переговоры с Советским Союзом в разряд неразрешаемых."

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Ну вот еще раз кое кто сбивает над чужой территорией ЛА, и им пофигу.
Если отбросить эмоции, то насколько я понимаю, самолеты ВВС СССР сбивали ЛА над своей территорией, истребители и крейсера "добрых людей светлой страны" валят когда и где им будет удобно. 
Очень жаль, что СССР из сбития Боинга не раздуло такой же пропагандистской кампании, как США.

----------


## Холостяк

Поправка... Истощение подразумевается не наличием красно-черной икры, водки или гамбургеров с чизбургерами в Гарлеме или в Мухосранске, а наличием сырьевых, энергетических ресурсов. В Ираке американцы не за шаурму воюют с "восточными сладостями"...
Негры в Гарлеме на иракском бензине ездят и кушают пельмени из Сибири...т Можно было более точнее слова привести не Задорнова, а Жириновского...

Хотя и по Задорнову:
http://ura-inform.com/society/2007/03/24/amerikanci/

----------


## Холостяк

По 1978 году ситуация была идентична, но идентична только по сценарию спец операции. Информации по этому случаю больше. Размещаю стоп кадры из передачи об этом. Выступали должностные лица. Предоставлен фотоматериал. Фото №3 это схема из расследования этого происшествия. Фотографии далее раскрывают то, что на схеме отображено. А это – отклонение от маршрута корейского «Боинга», синие точки рейсовый курс, красные – реальный. Далее изображены в хронологической последовательности пролет американских разведывательных спутников, которые участвовали в этой спец операции. Их названия. Так же, со слов В.Царькова, в воздухе находились порядка 6-7 самолетов НАТО воздушной разведки. 
Попытки с земли установить связь с нарушителем не дали результата. На перехват вылетели два истребителя. Один с Африканда, другой с Мончегорска. Первым подошел летчик 1 класса капитан Босов на Су-15. Установил визуальный контакт. На запросу по радио «Боинг» не отвечал. Босов мигал бортовыми огнями и покачивал крыльями, однако корейцы не реагировали. Попытка принуждения к посадке путем пересекания курса «Боинга» тоже результата не принесла. Сигналов бедствия «Боинг» не подавал. После чего Владимир Дмитриев приказал дословно капитану Босову: «Залпом уничтожить самолет-нарушитель воздушного пространства СССР!». Босов переспросил, и получив повторно приказ, в 21.12 ч выпустил ракету с тепловой головкой наведения. Ракета попала в левое крыло «Боинга». Самолет пошел на снижение, после чего только включил сигнал бедствия. Перехватчики сопровождали его, но не пытались добить. Самолет сел на брюхо в поле. Трое пассажиров убито, тринадцать ранено. 
Корейцев реально подставили. При проведении следствия, корейские пилоты заявили, что специально игнорировали требования наземных служб и перехвата СССР. Попытка их оправдания изменения курса и полет над СССР по причине «неисправности» навигационных приборов, была не подтверждена следствием. Все приборы и системы «Боинга» были исправны. 
Никаких официальных претензий СССР не предъявлялось. Формально, ответственность за нарушение воздушного пространства СССР и подвергание смертельной опасности пассажиров «Боинга» - лежит на пилотах, соответственно на корейской авиакомпании допустившей таких пилотов к полету. Все иски со стороны пассажиров – к авиакомпании. А если реально…, то корейцев классно подставили и поимели…
Точно так же представляли и случай в 1983 году, под пассажирский самолет. Но корейцы просто не стали связываться и рисковать своими гражданами… Поэтому «пассажиры» - это только пропагандистская ширма, развязанного в то время антисоветизма. 
Надеюсь фотографии с 1983 года скоро рассекретят, а бредовые ссылки, где расписывается как пассажиры сбитого «Боинга» были спасены советскими военными и потом по-стахановски трудились до конца своих дней в концентрационных лагерях СССР (это по ссылке Юкки..), «спустят в сортир»…

----------


## Холостяк

Продолжаю фотографии...

----------


## Холостяк

Стоп кадры из архива расследования...

----------


## Андрей

Никогда не понимал  выражения "В споре рождается истина". Мне всегда казалось что оно просто идиотское. Истина всегда вещь неприложная и независимая ни от каких либо источников информации, будь то ТВ, Интернет и всякого рода публикации и домыслы досужих журналистов, на которые ссылаются все участники спора. Истину в исторической ретроспективе нам дают бесстрастные архивные документы (и то не все), а так же (самое ценное) свидетельства очевидцев, с разных сторон. Чем больше таких данных, тем более или менее, ясную картину мы можем выстроить, а именно таких данных  катастрофически не хватает в данном конкретном случае. Истина всегда независима от спорящих, а сам спор может породить, в большом обилии, только Juk и Puk или  ему подобных "национально мыслящих" субьектов.

----------


## juky-puky

> Никогда не понимал  выражения "В споре рождается истина". Мне всегда казалось что оно просто идиотское. Истина всегда вещь неприложная и независимая ни от каких либо источников информации, будь то ТВ, Интернет и всякого рода публикации и домыслы досужих журналистов, на которые ссылаются все участники спора. Истину в исторической ретроспективе нам дают бесстрастные архивные документы (и то не все), а так же (самое ценное) свидетельства очевидцев, с разных сторон. Чем больше таких данных, тем более или менее, ясную картину мы можем выстроить, а именно таких данных  катастрофически не хватает в данном конкретном случае. Истина всегда независима от спорящих, а сам спор может породить, в большом обилии, только Juk и Puk или  ему подобных "национально мыслящих" субьектов.


- О, мыслящий Андрюша! Не хватает ему объективных фактов, мыслящему!

*Факт номер 1:* Cамолёт Боинг-747 (смотреть ТТХ и размеры) вошёл в воздушное пространство СССР на высоте 10 км и скорости 850 км/час и прошёл в этом пространстве более 1000 км в течении полутора часов.
*Факт номер 2:* Ни один самолёт дальневосточного ПВО за это время не подошёл к нарушителю на установленное место и не подал команд, предписанных руководящими документами.
*Факт номер 3:* Уже на выходе из воздушногo пространства СССР, Боинг, так и не опознаный установленным порядком самолётами-перехватчиками, был сбит. В результате погибли 269 человек, находящихся на борту, а репутации Советского Союза был нанесён серьёзный урон.

Мысли дальше, мыслитель.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - *Факт номер 1:* Cамолёт Боинг-747 (смотреть ТТХ и размеры) вошёл в воздушное пространство СССР на высоте 10 км и скорости 850 км/час и прошёл в этом пространстве более 1000 км в течении полутора часов.
> *Факт номер 2:* Ни один самолёт дальневосточного ПВО за это время не подошёл к нарушителю на установленное место и не подал команд, предписанных руководящими документами.
> *Факт номер 3:* Уже на выходе из воздушногo пространства СССР, Боинг, так и не опознаный установленным порядком самолётами-перехватчиками, был сбит. В результате погибли 269 человек, находящихся на борту, а репутации Советского Союза был нанесён серьёзный урон.
> Мысли дальше, мыслитель.


Говорить правду, но не всю правду - то же самое, что лгать. Вы уверены, что имели место только эти три факта, дАрАгОй жУк?

----------


## Nazar

> Говорить правду, но не всю правду - то же самое, что лгать. Вы уверены, что имели место только эти три факта, дАрАгОй жУк?


Не сметь подвергать сомнению 98% уверенность. :Mad:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Не сметь подвергать сомнению 98% уверенность.


Да я на 98% и не покушаюсь. Я только на те 2%, которые дорогой жук всегда игнорирует  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Говорить правду, но не всю правду - то же самое, что лгать. Вы уверены, что имели место только эти три факта, дАрАгОй жУк?


- Представим себе, *Lupus*, что я стал на вашу с братией, которых "тьмы, и тьмы, и тьмы", точку зрения: что это был специально оборудованный разведывательный самолёт, на котором не было никого, кроме специалистов по разведке и соответствующей развед. аппаратуры. Главное сомнение - _"Ну, на фига же так нагло?! Ведь возьмут перехватчики в клещи и посадят, а при отказе выполнять их команды - собьют ко всем чертям и пойдёшь кормить акул!"_ - Я его сразу снимаю, чтобы вашей звездобратии подыграть - типа, я и не заметил подобного возможного возражения.
*Но ведь три пункта, что я привёл, они остаются!* ;)
1. Уроды из ПВО умудрились дать вражескому разведчику беспрепятственно прохерачить *1200  км*, как по бульвару, вдоль всего советского Дальнего Востока!
2. За эти *полтора часa* ни один (!) перехватчик так и не сумел его вовремя найти, ни один не смог к нему подойти, не смог его идентифицировать, не смог его принудить к посадке! (Корнукова после этого в сталинские времена бы просто расстреляли в течение суток как врага народа, даже объяснительную не читая - но в Стране Дураков, в которую превратился к тому времени Союз ССР, он тут же пошёл в гору - до главкома ВВС).
3. И в конце концов так и *неопознаный самолёт* расстреляли. "На всякий случай"...

----------


## Nazar

> - Представим себе, *Lupus*, что я стал на вашу с братией, которых "тьмы, и тьмы, и тьмы", точку зрения: что это был специально оборудованный разведывательный самолёт, на котором не было никого, кроме специалистов по разведке и соответствующей развед. аппаратуры. Главное сомнение - _"Ну, на фига же так нагло?! Ведь возьмут перехватчики в клещи и посадят, а при отказе выполнять их команды - собьют ко всем чертям и пойдёшь кормить акул!"_ - Я его сразу снимаю, чтобы вашей звездобратии подыграть - типа, я и не заметил подобного возможного возражения.


Это Юкки сложно представить :Wink:  , а по поводу наглости, было подобное и до и после , полет 00-040 о чем нибудь говорит?, только там была уже совсем другая страна и другие приоритеты.

----------


## Холостяк

Да...Возможно оперативность слабая... Это как с Рустом, долго не могли принять решение, пока по команде докладывали, боялись взять персональную ответственность... Обычное явление "страховка своей жо...".

Смысл всей "заварушки" был "засветить" все наши средства ПВО.., определить боеготовность.., откуда сработает перехват.., оперативное время.., какими средствами... Вот - почему так нагло... Пауэрс тоже скромностью не отличался... Дальний восток место не из глухих, там наших войск достаточно, и ВВС, и Флот, и Сухопутные, и ЗРК, и... мало ли... Сейчас туда американцы платформу подогнали... А по старинке только так и приходилось "вскрывать" ПВО противника, знать его возможности, искать слабые места.

Чем наши "светили", а что не стали использовать - не известно. Возможно работали в штатном режиме, а дополнительные средства обнаружения воздушных целей не стали использовать, дабы не вскрываться. Вот и при наведении перехвата слегка промахнулись. Но цель найдена, окончательное решение принято и приказ выполнен. *Может и за то что не вскрылись и сохранили маскировку - ордена получили..., а Корнуков и шагнул в верх по служебной лестнице... Тем более разведовательный самолет сбили, что подтвердилось при поисковой операции. А некоторые тут "поливают" за не оперативность... Не просто все деится...*  
Касаемо Корнукова... Чек он заслуженный. Классный летчик, опытный командир. Я его лично знаю, а мой старик с ним в Черниговском ВВАУЛ учился на одном курсе и вообще с тех времен в дружеских отношениях. Но одно *НЕПРИЯТНО*, что Юкки даже и "рядом не стояло" с этим человеком и подвергает сомнению его соответствие должности ГК ВВС...

А про "Страну дураков"... Это Запад так идеологически умнО представлял народ проживающий в СССР, чтобы свои недоумки думали что они умные и живут на "Поле чудес"! Но забыл упомянуть, что именно там на этом Поле поимели Буратино... И у умнейшего человека всех народов Клинтона (который соответствовал своей должности) мудрая в своем деле Моника  ...
(Прошу извинения у Админа и собеседников за развратных Колобков)

----------


## juky-puky

> Тем более разведовательный самолет сбили, что подтвердилось при поисковой операции.


- Неужели?? *Прямо так и предъявили всему свету остатки разведывательной аппаратуры с того самолёта?* Про шизу с "трупами американских авиационных разведчиков" больше никому, кроме своего кореша Корнукова, не рассказывай...

----------


## Topper

"1. Уроды из ПВО умудрились дать вражескому разведчику беспрепятственно прохерачить 1200 км, как по бульвару, вдоль всего советского Дальнего Востока!"
- Я как урот из ПВО предлагаю мудрейшему Juky предложить свой вариант действий ИА ПВО в акватории Охотского моря. Тактический радиус Су-15, МиГ-23 для расчёта можно удвоить. Радиус зоны обнаружения РЛС - тоже.
"2. За эти полтора часa ни один (!) перехватчик так и не сумел его вовремя найти, ни один не смог к нему подойти, не смог его идентифицировать, не смог его принудить к посадке!"
- После успешного решения первой задачи, решаем задачу принуждения к посадке. Условно допускаем, что Боинг оснащен поплавками. Как прикажете его принуждать, начитанный наш?
После его входа в зону ответственности ПВО в районе Сахалина - принялись и опознавать, и принуждать. Официально озвученная версия этих попыток известна. Неофициальная (по книге француза) - тоже. Истина где-то рядом, каг говорит непотопляемый агент Малдер.
ЗЫ: Не всё так просто. Мой отец 2 сентября 1983 г. был командирован из Саваслейки на Сахалин в составе достаточно серьёзной оперативной группы. Туда же перелетел полк новейших на то время МиГ-31-х. Вернулись через пару недель, поголовно молчаливые, и обросшие самыми невероятными слухами. Что там было на самом деле, мы узнаем ещё не скоро, если вообще узнаем.

----------


## juky-puky

> "1. Уроды из ПВО умудрились дать вражескому разведчику беспрепятственно прохерачить 1200 км, как по бульвару, вдоль всего советского Дальнего Востока!"
> - Я как урот из ПВО предлагаю мудрейшему Juky предложить свой вариант действий ИА ПВО в акватории Охотского моря.


- И чем же ты занимался в ПВО, если предлагаешь выдумывать что-то новое, вместо отработанных схем?



> Тактический радиус Су-15, МиГ-23 для расчёта можно удвоить.  Радиус зоны обнаружения РЛС - тоже.


- Интересное кино! Просто так взять - и удвоить боевой радиус?  :Rolleyes:  Мановением волшебной палочки? Просто так взять - и удвоить максимальную дальность обнаружения РЛС?? 
"Моя твой не понимай!"
А чем плох существовавший - для МиГ-23? 700 км, например. И примерно такой же для Су-15.
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig23ml.html
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su15tm.html
Ну, а дальность обнаружения такого большого самолёта, как Боинг-747, будет даже для П-35 определяться радиогоризонтом - на высоте 10 км локаторщики на Камчатке должны были его увидеть минимум за 350 км или за 25 до подхода его к камчатскому берегу. А потом он ещё 420 км прошёл над собственно Камчаткой - ещё полчаса полёта - и где же славные перехватчики? Тю-тю. Они куда-то там слетали - чёрт знает - куда? Но только не туда, куда надо...



> "2. За эти полтора часa ни один (!) перехватчик так и не сумел его вовремя найти, ни один не смог к нему подойти, не смог его идентифицировать, не смог его принудить к посадке!"
> - После успешного решения первой задачи, решаем задачу принуждения к посадке.


- И что вызывает сомнения в возможности перехвата огромного самолёта, прущего прямо на тебя, "зверь бежит на ловца", обнаруженного на Д=350 км, для перехватчиков с боевым радиусом 700 км?! 
Не смеши мои тапочки.



> Условно допускаем, что Боинг оснащен поплавками. Как прикажете его принуждать, начитанный наш?


- ?? У Боинга топлива было - до Сеула и ещё маленько. Вот уж кому поплавки были совершенно ни к чему.



> После его входа в зону ответственности ПВО в районе Сахалина - принялись и опознавать, и принуждать.


- Для нового поколения "уродов из ПВО" повторяю: *его не опознавали и его не принуждали*.

----------


## SAVEL

juky вы я вижу все считаете из идеальных условий, а ведь не все так просто. В ту ночь я сам был участником тех событий, и могу сказать что видели его еще задолго до подхода к нашей границе, амеров летало очень много об этом говорит и номер цели 51 на час ночи!, и их спутники были и корабли и помехи связи со стороны амеров были, короче была настоящая боевая работа. Данная цель вела себя как настоящий разведчик, меняла курс и высоту, вполной мере использовала слепые зоны наших станций, проходила над нашими точками и тд. Далее вы пишете что боевой радиус самолета 700 км., а сколько времени он может находиться и работать в этой зоне? 1-2 сек не более, поэтому в районе пересечения госграницы и береговой черты перехватчик мог находиться 2-3 мин не более!!!!. Далее в условиях радиоэлектронного подавления связи самолет перехватчик должен был приблизиться к пункту наведения, получить координаты перехвата и следовать на указанную точку, к тому времени нарушитель уже находился в другом месте.Перечислять далее или мысль понятна. Так что пасажиры были заложниками. А насчет трупов все очень просто, когда происходит резкое падение борта с большой высоты на скальный грунт то как правило трупов нет, они испаряются вместе с костями, в лучшем случае остаются фрагменты тел весом до 3 кг., а здесь еще был взрыв и резкая разгерметиация при которых биологиеская масса испаряется. Роль скального грунта в данном случае сыграла вода.А остатки тел съели крабы. Кстати на берег еще 3 года выносило элементы одежды и обуви.
Дополнтельно вопрос к вам juku, как могли Американские корабли подойти в большом количестве к месту падения обломков в течении нескольких часов после сбития самолета если они его не отслеживали и не сопровождали как вы утверждаете?.  
В качестве бонуса историческая справка насчет Курильских островов и острова Хакодатэ, они были открыты русскими мореплавателями и Японии исторически не принадлежали, там жил народ Айны. Данные острова были окупированы Японией как и Южный Сахалин в 1905 году, Айны подверглись репрессиям и геноциду со стороны японцев,их сейчас очень мало.

----------


## Жора

> полет 00-040


Енто Вы о чём? :Redface:   :Confused:   :Redface:

----------


## juky-puky

> juky вы я вижу все считаете из идеальных условий, а ведь не все так просто. В ту ночь я сам был участником тех событий


- Откройте же военную тайну: Ваша должность на тот период?



> и могу сказать что видели его еще задолго до подхода к нашей границе, амеров летало очень много об этом говорит и номер цели 51 на час ночи!, и их спутники были и корабли и помехи связи со стороны амеров были, короче была настоящая боевая работа. Данная цель вела себя как настоящий разведчик, меняла курс и высоту, вполной мере использовала слепые зоны наших станций, проходила над нашими точками и тд.


- Где и кем Вы были в ту роковую ночь? Это к тому "цель меняла курс и высоту"? 



> Далее вы пишете что боевой радиус самолета 700 км., а сколько времени он может находиться и работать в этой зоне? 1-2 сек не более, поэтому в районе пересечения госграницы и береговой черты перехватчик мог находиться 2-3 мин не более!!!!.


- А, так Вы там на КП сортир тогда мыли!.. Это про "работу в течении нескольких секунд". Это что-то совсем запредельное по абсурду...



> Далее в условиях радиоэлектронного подавления связи самолет перехватчик должен был приблизиться к пункту наведения, получить координаты перехвата и следовать на указанную точку, к тому времени нарушитель уже находился в другом месте.


- Может хватит ***** пороть?



> Перечислять далее или мысль понятна.


- Пока даже половинка мысли не прозвучала.



> Так что пасажиры были заложниками. А насчет трупов все очень просто, когда происходит резкое падение борта с большой высоты на скальный грунт то как правило трупов нет, они испаряются вместе с костями, в лучшем случае остаются фрагменты тел весом до 3 кг.,


-  :Biggrin:  



> а здесь еще был взрыв и резкая разгерметиация при которых биологиеская масса испаряется.


- Да ты совсем *****!..



> Роль скального грунта в данном случае сыграла вода.


- Дествительно - никакой разницы! Осталось посмотреть на останки самолёта, упавший недавно на Украине - сколько там пассажиров испарилось...



> А остатки тел съели крабы. Кстати на берег еще 3 года выносило элементы одежды и обуви.


- Это крабы не едят?



> Дополнтельно вопрос к вам juku, как могли Американские корабли подойти в большом количестве к месту падения обломков в течении нескольких часов после сбития самолета если они его не отслеживали и не сопровождали как вы утверждаете?.


- Они подходили к местaм, где были советские корабли. 



> В качестве бонуса историческая справка насчет Курильских островов и острова Хакодатэ, они были открыты русскими мореплавателями и Японии исторически не принадлежали, там жил народ Айны.


- A в Якутии жил народ - якуты, а на Чукотке жил народ - чукчи, и т.д.



> Данные острова были окупированы Японией как и Южный Сахалин в 1905 году, Айны подверглись репрессиям и геноциду со стороны японцев,их сейчас очень мало.


- А в каком году были оккупированы Якутия и Чукотка?!  :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> - А, так Вы там на КП сортир тогда мыли!.. 
> 
> - Может хватит ***** пороть?
> 
> - Да ты совсем *****!..


Бан неделя.

----------


## Topper

*juky*, ты так легко присваиваешь ярлыки и разводишь демагогию, что я и предлагаю именно тебе разработать и выдвинуть идею - как надо было действовать уродам из ПВО. Для упрощения задачи я предлагаю тебе использовать удвоенные радиусы обнаружения РЛС и тактические радиусы истребителей ПВО. Делоф та!... Погоду тоже можешь взять простую. Научи нас, бестолковых, уму-разуму! А критиканство разводить, поразмахивать тут кулаками после драки - это и у меня ума хватит, я покритикую, ладно?
Ты живьём видел П-35-ю? Я с неё работал. Уверяю, что на расстоянии 350 км она не увидит ни-че-го.
Теоретик ты наш животрепещущий, я в ПВО отслужил 20 лет, и никак к новому поколению не отношусь. Хочется пофлеймить - это не со мной. Просто возьми карту, посмотри и после этого напиши здесь названия аэродромов, куда именно лично ты дал бы команду принуждать к посадке KAL-007, ага?

----------


## Жора

2 Topper: не в порядке поддеть, я в географии не силён. Вопрос: а в Петропавловске есть аэропорт? Или на Сахалине? Если военного ничего нет подходящего, так может, туда?
А вот насчёт биомассы, которая испаряется в приведённых условиях, это Вы, батенька, хватили...  :Eek:  При взрыве - я бы ещё понял, но всё остальное...
В результате у нашего клоуна появляется возможность подвергнуть сомнению всё утверждение, согласно которому трупы (в больштнстве фрагментированные) сожрали рыбы и крабы.Думаю, что так оно и было, с одной только оговоркой - если они там вообще были.

----------


## Topper

*Жора*, в Петропавловске-Камчатском есть аэропорт Елизово. Туда Б-747 вполне мог бы приземлиться. На Сахалине - возможно, только Южно-Сахалинск смог бы принять Б-747. Точно не скажу сейчас, надо смотреть документы аэронавигационной информации того времени, а их у меня нет. Военные аэродромы на Сахалине заведомо пригодными для посадки Б-747 не были.
Насчёт биомассы я не хватал... Вернее, хватал не я.
А вообще - достаточно трудно рассуждать о событиях одной эпохи, находясь в другой эпохе. Вот как объяснить нашему задире, что в 1983 году милиция арестовывала людей в кинотеатрах за нахождение в таковых в рабочее время? Как объяснить, что ОД КП иап не имел права принятия самостоятельного решения при наличии связи с вышестоящим КП. Кстати, и сейчас не имеет. Тогда несколько иные времена были, и наш начитанный визави мог запросто быть осужден просто за желание узнать ЛТХ того же МиГ-31.
Завтра выберу время, попробую (в очередной раз) отца разговорить на эту тему.

----------


## Nazar

> Енто Вы о чём?


А это когда в 2000 году, в рамках иследования озонового слоя над Арктикой, ER-2 (в принципе тот-же U-2 только "мирный" :Smile:  ) пропылил из Швеции до Курска, над Питером и Москвой и обратно.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> А это когда в 2000 году, в рамках иследования озонового слоя над Арктикой, ER-2 (в принципе тот-же U-2 только "мирный" ) пропылил из Швеции до Курска, над Питером и Москвой и обратно.


Интересно, какая в Курске Арктика? Где-то можно поподробнее об этом почитать?

----------


## Жора

И что, на этот ER-2 перехватчики не поднимали?

----------


## Холостяк

Ну на счет «испарения» тел несколько не правильно… Уточняю… 
К примеру тела с борта Ту-154 Тель-Авив – Новосибирск. Родственники даже их опознавали. Хотя не всех нашли, но нашли. И высота тоже была, и скорость, и разгерметизация… Работали по поиску черных ящиков, фрагментам самолета и причинам трагедии спецы из НИИ ВВС, что и в 1983 году. Поднимали все - до мелких кусочков и обломков. Они первые и определили причину катастрофы. 
Тела «испаряются» только при ударе о землю при падении с большой высоты. Но эффект при ударе этот больше похож на то, как взрывается брошенный с большой высоты при ударе об асфальт пакет (презерватив) наполненный водой. Тело же человека распадается на фрагменты, кости дробятся… Ведь инертность тела человека большая, как никак 60% воды...   
Наличие тел в трагедии над Черным морем похож и на случай в 1983 году.
По барахлу, третий год выносящему на берега Приморья и Черного моря… Плавающие обувь и вещи, которые прибивало к берегу, обычный трюк, который проделывали подводники, имитируя затопление и гибель подводной лодки. В случае 1983 года – это пропагандистский шаг тех, кому было выгодно скрыть уничтожение самолета-разведчика и представить это как уничтожение гражданского самолета. Нет проблем зайти в нейтральные воды и выбросить кучи обуви и шмоток с помойки (может ЦРУ и не поскупилось – с дорогих бутиков Беверли Хилз) имитируя трагедию… Авось прибьет к берегу СССР, а если к Японскому тоже нормально – пропаганда сработает в любом случае. Но есть еще одно – наши военные, во время поисковой операции, собирали во всем районе ВСЕ и что-то «уплыть» не могло. Для проведения следствия, как и в Черном море собирали ВСЕ улики… Катера и корабли «шерстили» все. Надеюсь все видели, как оцепляют место катастрофы и цепью несколько раз все «гребут»… Поэтому после катастрофы на Черном море, до сих пор кучи чемоданов и барахла на берег НЕ ВЫНОСИТ…

----------


## Nazar

На самом деле информации очень мало, вот колонка из новостей



> Лондон: ученые открыли новые частицы, ответственные за величину озоновой дыры
> На прошлой неделе в журнале Science была опубликована статья 27 авторов, в которой сообщается об открытии нового класса частиц, содержащих азотную кислоту. Авторы статьи полагают, что именно эти частицы позволяют объяснить процесс истончения озонового слоя в стратосфере над Арктикой на высоте от 9 до 45 км над поверхностью Земли. Как оказалось удаление азотной кислоты из стратосферы неизбежно приводит разрушению озона. В течение нескольких последних зим наблюдался как раз необычно тонкий слой озона. 
> Ледяные частицы "полярного стратосферного облака" ("polar stratospheric cloud"), содержащие азотную кислоту, образуются в полярных областях в течение зимы. Здесь они и ускоряют распад стратосферного озона, вызванный деятельностью человека (выбросы хлора и брома). Частицы с азотной кислотой имеют необычно большие размеры - 10-20 мкм, что в 10-20 раз больше обычных молекул, содержащихся в полярных стратосферных облаках. 
> Для получения этих данных с января по март 2000 г. в Арктике проходили исследования с использованием специального высотного самолете NASA ER-2. Установленная на нем аппаратура проводила измерение содержания азотной кислоты в пробах воздуха. Как оказалось, в некоторых областях содержание больших частиц с азотной кислотой составляло 15-20%. И низкие температуры только способствуют образованию эти частиц, что ускоряет разложение озона под действием хлора и брома. 
> Исследовательские полеты самолета ER-2 проводились в рамках двух международных экспериментов: SAGE III Ozone Loss and Validation Experiment (SOLVE) космического агентства NASA и Третьего Европейского стратосферного эксперимента (Third European Stratospheric Experiment on Ozone), спонсором которого является Европейская Комиссия. 
> News.Battery.Ru - Аккумулятор Новостей, 14.02.2001
> Источник: Россия-Он-Лайн


Вот небольшая ссылка, без указания маршрута
http://www.ras.ru/about/cooperation/...peration4.aspx
На картинке карта с контрольными точками замеров
Немного есть в книге Кертиса Пиблза "Тайные полеты"

----------


## Жора

> Насчёт биомассы я не хватал... Вернее, хватал не я.


Звиняйте :Redface:   :Redface:   :Redface:  
Апшибочка вышла... По невнимательности... :Redface:

----------


## Жора

Так и не понял, тот ER-2 летал сам по себе, или всё-таки с разрешения наших тогдашних властей?

----------


## Nazar

Да вроде с молчаливого согласия, но говорят , что постоянно отклонялся от намеченного курса.

----------


## Жора

Короче, история мутная. Сегодня только вот на "Ленте" (ссылку искать лень) новость увидел, про европейские авиакомпании и их неподобающее поведение в небе России, типа посещений запретных зон под благовидным предлогом. Может, у них навигационная аппаратура хреновая? :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну на счет «испарения» тел несколько не правильно… Уточняю… 
> К примеру тела с борта Ту-154 Тель-Авив – Новосибирск. Родственники даже их опознавали. Хотя не всех нашли, но нашли. И высота тоже была, и скорость, и разгерметизация… Работали по поиску черных ящиков, фрагментам самолета и причинам трагедии спецы из НИИ ВВС, что и в 1983 году. Поднимали все - до мелких кусочков и обломков. Они первые и определили причину катастрофы. 
> *Тела «испаряются» только при ударе о землю при падении с большой высоты.*


- Катастрофа под Донецком, падали с 12 километров - ни единое тело не испарилось:
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=42382

----------


## Холостяк

Я в кавычках написал "испарилось"... Разъяснение я дал, что просто человеческое тело разрывает на куски, что уже сложно представить, что кусочек мяса был когда-то человеческим телом. От формы тела не остается следа, что даже составить визуально как пазл, кому из тел принадлежит тот или иной кусочек - невозможно... Использование в средствах массовой информации термина "тела", подразумевается - останки... Тут вон когда Гагарин с Серегиным погибли, тоже тела (останки) были... по кусочкам. Я сам был на местах катастроф и видел что к чему... Так что из контекста не надо вырывать куски...

----------


## Nazar

> Так что из контекста не надо вырывать куски...


а это одно из любимых занятий уважаемого Юкки

----------


## juky-puky

> а это одно из любимых занятий уважаемого Юкки


- А всё остальное там у Холостяка просто ненаучная фантастика - про сговор СССР и США, про тайную передачу дюжины тел американских военных разведчиков с того самолёта (тела которых не "испарились"!) и масса других нелепостей, высосаных невесть из чего...

Все упорно обходят пункт об исчезновении в США, Японии и Ю.Корее 269 граждан, у которых были домашние адреса, регистрация в массе гражданских организаций, номера удостоверений личности,  жены и дети, мамы и папы, братья и сёстры, другие родственники, друзья, коллеги, чьи семьи за все эти годы в усмерть задолбали папарацци и т.д. - *свидетелей их былого существования тысячи и тысячи!*

----------


## gaduka

Из принципа прочитал весь пост от начала и до конца. juky-puky - ты болбес однозначно и не лечишься. Тебе пишет Топер вводную о самолёте с поплавками для примера - ты на ручник становишься и начинаешь требовать что бы тебе показали поплавки на 747-ом. :Tongue:  Тебе говорят что целей было минимум 51 в районе ДВ (перечитай сообщения Холостика), а ты рогом упёрся почему не посадили. Вопрос для тебя - по какой причине 5 истребителей (2 - Елизово, 2 - Смирных, 1 - Сокол (это официальные данные которые были опупликованы в журнале Флюгер Ревью в сентябрьском номере 1983)) не смогли сблизиться к самолёту нарушителю для "опознания". Заявления что все 5 пилотов были баранами и смертельно "бухими" не канает, граница рядом да и авианосные группы довольно близковато стояли от Комчатки.
По поводу преднамеренности входа KAL007 в наше пространство. Удивляет спокойствие Токийского деспетчера после того, как в назначенный час ожидаемый борт с почти тремя сотнями человек на борту не вошёл в зону его ответственности, хотя следующий за ним борт прилетел благополучно. Так же спокойно ведут себя борта KAL015 и KAL050, вот во истину отряд не заметил потери бойца :Eek:  , а после этого русских обвиняют что мы всё шапками и мясом закидываем. Корейцы - вот нация которая не обращает внимания на пропажу не то что своих граждан а даже друзей из своего авиаотряда (командир 007 и 015 служили вместе в ВВС (инфа для тебя если ты не знал)). 
Теперь хочу дополнить Топпера. Полоса Хомутово (он же аэропорт Южно-Сахалинск) был не в состоянии принять в 83 году даже RS-135 не говоря о Джамбо.
Холостяк - я полностью разделяю твоё мнение по поводу "загнивания нашей экономики в результате гонки вооружений" особенно с области научного прогреса. К тебе вопрос касательно самой темы. Ты упоменул, что сам был участником тех событий. Ты находился на материке или на острове? И ещё один вопрос, поднимали ли наши 2 борта в ту ночь из Сов. Гавани на подмогу? Можешь отписать ответ на мыло gat@sahen.elektra.ru
Topрer, если получится поспрашай своего батю по поводу 83-го года. Меня интересует периуд с 31 августа по ноябрь того года. Как-то прочёл статейку одну, хочется понять вней написаны размышления на тему или описания реальных событий.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> . juky-puky - ты болбес однозначно и не лечишься.


В дискуссиях такого рода важно сохрянять спокойствие. Иначе все обернется собачьей свалкой. Ограничусь замечанием на первый раз.

----------


## Холостяк

gaduka:
Видимо Вы не так поняли. Я не говорил, что был участником тех событий. Я тогда еще в училище учился. Это другой собеседник писал - САВЕЛ. Я же несколько наслышан от сослужицев и знакомых об этом и то отрывочно, никто полностью не рассказывает об этом, так как эта тема пока засекречена. 

Фантастика ненаучная - это все что выдумывают "желтые", "бульварные" средства массовой информации для поднятия своих продаж относительно правомерного уничтожения советскими ПВО разведовательного самолета в воздушном пространстве СССР...
Каждый год в разных странах пропадает не мало народа. Вот откуда адреса, имена, родственники... Без проблем можно сделать подмену. Ведь не известно где пропал человек. Тут легко можно представить, что он летел в этом самолете. И таких семей с "пропавшими" в этом самолете родственниками можно было набрать не 269, а более... Ведь кто-то "разруливал" все эти цифры и "подбор кандидатов". К примеру, у нас когда в Москве взорвали дома, метро..., тоже появились неизвесные родственники "безвести пропавших" - чтобы получить страховку... А там всех "невинно убиенных" умело организовали, утвердили кандидатов и составили список. И более того приплатили за то, чтобы рассказывали, что их родственники погибли в этом самолете... Но это все уже давно заглохло, так как "родственникам" уже никто не платит за "шум"... Да и тема, после того как американцам стало известно что наши нашли и определили что за самолет, в их официальной прессе, средствах массовой информации и государственными чиновниками - была сразу закрыта. Правильно пишет Юкки - "родственников" в усмерть задолбали папарацци. Именно парпарацци, а не государственные чиновники, сенаторы, президенты... и журналисты... Так как только "туалетные" газеты продолжали печатать чушь... А некоторые до сих пор читают эти газеты, а не используют в сортире. У них развито, что президент США посетил семью невинно убиенных русскими - это бы показали по всем каналам, а президен был бы избран пожизненно... Так же и любой сенатор в США... Но этого не было!!! Так как наши сразу бы закрыли рот их официальным лицам. Они (официальные лица) еще тогда все "сглотнули". И повторяю никто из родственников, официальных государственных органов США, Кореи официально не предъявлял притензии нашему государству. Причины уже представлены мной в предыдущих постах.

----------


## juky-puky

> Из принципа прочитал весь пост от начала и до конца. juky-puky - ты болбес однозначно и не лечишься.


- Да кто ж тебе поверит?!  :Tongue:  



> Тебе пишет Топер вводную о самолёте с поплавками для примера - ты на ручник становишься и начинаешь требовать что бы тебе показали поплавки на 747-ом.


- Процитируй, где же это я такое говорил? 



> Вопрос для тебя - по какой причине 5 истребителей (2 - Елизово, 2 - Смирных, 1 - Сокол (это официальные данные которые были опупликованы в журнале Флюгер Ревью в сентябрьском номере 1983)) не смогли сблизиться к самолёту нарушителю для "опознания". Заявления что все 5 пилотов были баранами и смертельно "бухими" не канает, граница рядом да и авианосные группы довольно близковато стояли от Комчатки.


- Неет, это вопрос не для меня! Это вопрос для Корнукова. *Но ты можешь привести свою версию.* 



> По поводу преднамеренности входа KAL007 в наше пространство. Удивляет спокойствие Токийского деспетчера после того, как в назначенный час ожидаемый борт с почти тремя сотнями человек на борту не вошёл в зону его ответственности, хотя следующий за ним борт прилетел благополучно. Так же спокойно ведут себя борта KAL015 и KAL050, вот во истину отряд не заметил потери бойца , а после этого русских обвиняют что мы всё шапками и мясом закидываем. Корейцы - вот нация которая не обращает внимания на пропажу не то что своих граждан а даже друзей из своего авиаотряда (командир 007 и 015 служили вместе в ВВС.


- Итак: во всём виноваты японцы и корейцы! Но разве KAL-007 не доложил японскому диспетчеру, что он терпит бедствие и экстренно снижается?!



> Теперь хочу дополнить Топпера. Полоса Хомутово (он же аэропорт Южно-Сахалинск) был не в состоянии принять в 83 году даже RS-135 не говоря о Джамбо.


- A ВПП в Хабаровске, Владивостоке, Петропавловске-Камчатском? Повторяю для слабo соображающих: *у Боинга-747 топлива спокойно хватало до Сеула.*

----------


## juky-puky

> Правильно пишет Юкки - "родственников" в усмерть задолбали папарацци. Именно парпарацци, а не государственные чиновники, сенаторы, президенты... и журналисты... Так как только "туалетные" газеты продолжали печатать чушь... А некоторые до сих пор читают эти газеты, а не используют в сортире. У них развито, что президент США посетил семью невинно убиенных русскими - это бы показали по всем каналам, а президен был бы избран пожизненно... Так же и любой сенатор в США... Но этого не было!!! Так как наши сразу бы закрыли рот их официальным лицам. Они (официальные лица) еще тогда все "сглотнули". И повторяю никто из родственников, официальных государственных органов США, Кореи официально не предъявлял притензии нашему государству. Причины уже представлены мной в предыдущих постах.


- *Давай ссылкy, что у погибших пассажиров не было родственников, потому, что не было и погибших пассажиров! Давай ссылкy, что список погибших пассажиров, что я привёл, который любой житель планеты может извлечь из сети - фикция!*

----------


## Nazar

> - *Давай ссылкy, что у погибших пассажиров не было родственников, потому, что не было и погибших пассажиров! Давай ссылкy, что список погибших пассажиров, что я привёл, который любой житель планеты может извлечь из сети - фикция!*


Юкки, попробуй доказать обратное, только не пустой ссылкой с фамилиями на английском языке, которые лично мне ни о чем не говорят и не видеозаписью слез и венков в море ,*одной на все времена*, а хотя-бы одним реальным подтверждением существования человека (адресом, емайлом, телефоном, видеозаписью на худой конец), есть несколько документальных фильмов, в том числе и американских., о событиях этого дня, но ни в одном из них, кроме упомянутых тобой кадров, нет ни интервью с родственниками, ни их лиц. Взгляд на эти события из уст Осиповича , канал Дискавери получить смог, а про родственников забыл? Смешно  :Biggrin:  , они что так засекречены от назойлевых папараций или им к середине 90х платить перестали? :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## gaduka

- Процитируй, где же это я такое говорил? 
*********
Цитата:
Условно допускаем, что Боинг оснащен поплавками. Как прикажете его принуждать, начитанный наш? 	
- ?? У Боинга топлива было - до Сеула и ещё маленько. Вот уж кому поплавки были совершенно ни к чему.
*********

- Неет, это вопрос не для меня! Это вопрос для Корнукова. *Но ты можешь привести свою версию.* 

Моя версия следующая: Целей было больше 10. Некоторые имитировали нарушения гос границы, некоторые её нарушали вот и гоняли перехватчики то от одного танкоопасного направления на другое. Плюс к этому что RS-135 что Р-3 "Орион" имеют собственные средства постановок помех которые затрудняют как прицеливание так и навидение с земли, тем самым создаются сложности для сближения в тёмное время суток. Если целью этой акции было засветка нашего ПВО, то не обошлось без вмешательства EF-111 "Рейвен" и EA-6 "Проулер", надеюсь их основное назначение тебе известно.   

*********
- Итак: во всём виноваты японцы и корейцы! Но разве KAL-007 не доложил японскому диспетчеру, что он терпит бедствие и экстренно снижается?!

Для начала от кель инфа что он давал сигнал бедствия при условии что он имитировал отказ радиостанции и его место положение суфлировал KAL015? Во вторых, диспетчер не мог видеть KAL007 в установленное время в установленом ему коридоре пролёта так как по официальной версии он летел 500-ми км северней из-за того, что случайно сбился с курса и это не вызывает ни каких эмоций у Токийского деспетчера :Eek:  .
В третих, KAL007 летел на высоте выше 10000 м. На этой высоте за самолётом образуется инверсионный след. Как KAL015 суфлировал положение KAL007 летя тем же коридором с задержкой в вылете в 18 минут и не видя инверсионного следа сослуживца спокойно передаёт ложные его  координаты при этом не переживает где он на самом деле находится. И это при условии что коридор пролёта проходит по плизости с гос границей страны "варваров"?  

**********
- A ВПП в Хабаровске, Владивостоке, Петропавловске-Камчатском? Повторяю для слабo соображающих: *у Боинга-747 топлива спокойно хватало до Сеула.*[/QUOTE]

Объясняю для "хорошо соображающих". До того же Хабаровска от Южно-Сахалинска 1000 км, до Владика 1300, до Комчатки тоже около 1000 км, а  цель как-то не удосужилась сообщить свой остаток топлива вторгаясь в наше воздушное пространство. В ПВО ДВО служили в то время хоть и бараны по твоему мнению, но не идиоты. Если бы самолёт гнать на указанные выше аэродромы, то был высокий шанс потерять его по причине того, что летать самолёт без топлива не в состоянии. Посадить самолёт на вынужденную в условиях дальневосточных сопок весьма проблематично.

----------


## gaduka

Холостяк, извини за обращение не по адресу. Бес попутал. :Rolleyes:  

Про родствеников не совсем согласен. Они каждые 5 лет к нам приезжают и просят только одно, показать на какой бугорок им молиться за души их родствеников. 
Меня больше волнует вопрос не почему сбили и кого, а вопрос почему СССР и США в скупе с Японией договорились чтоб СССР приняли на себя ответственость за этот Боинг и всё что с ним связано. Что такое наши сотворили в ту ночь, что это стало не выгодно нашиму правительству офишировать, если изначально акция проводилась с подачи "запада" и под их руководством и это оказалось не так весомо чем наши "огрехи" той ночи при наличие у нас доказательств вины супостатов.

----------


## micconen

Мне представляется возможным, что за Союзом числился косяк, про который знали СШП, но молчали до поры. Когда произошло событие с Боингом и правда о нем могла быть обнародована, тут и был предложен обмен молчанием - вы молчите, что мы провели акцию по вскрытию вашей ПВО и сами грохнули Боинг, а мы никому не скажем что вы... (нагадили в Авгане, или в Африке, или еще где...) ведь вы - империя ЗЛА! Высшее руководство могло согласиться по причине ухудшевшегося имеджа страны, отсутствия твердых фактов по инцинденту, а если еще чего-нибудь всплывет (Катынь какая-нибудь), то вообще хана.

----------


## gaduka

Мне представляется возможным, что за Союзом числился косяк, про который знали СШП, но молчали до поры. Когда произошло событие с Боингом и правда о нем могла быть обнародована, тут и был предложен обмен молчанием - вы молчите, что мы провели акцию по вскрытию вашей ПВО и сами грохнули Боинг, а мы никому не скажем что вы... (нагадили в Авгане, или в Африке, или еще где...) ведь вы - империя ЗЛА! Высшее руководство могло согласиться по причине ухудшевшегося имеджа страны, отсутствия твердых фактов по инцинденту, а если еще чего-нибудь всплывет (Катынь какая-нибудь), то вообще хана.

Это мысли и весьма здравая. Спасибо за высказаную идею.

----------


## gaduka

Ты в ответе оперируешь заявлением в моём слабом интелекте. Дай пожайлуста ответы на следующие вопросы. Если факты таковы:
1. Боинг вылетел из Анкориджа.
2. Боинг в Сиул не прилетел.
3. Мы сбили самолёт над Сахалином (официально корейский, повторюсь официально ибо нет доказательных подтверждённых фактов ни принадлежности ни типа ЛА). 
4. Ельцин передал "чёрные ящики" Южной Кореи. (якобы с корейского боинга).
Почему США засекретили эти события до 2018 года и после передачи ящиков не сняли гриф секретно!? Почему Япония, имеющая на Хокайдо целую сеть РЛС и станций прослушки советской територии так и не опубликовала полную аудиозапись той ночи и не дала полной карты слежения за действиями 3-х истребителей и самолёта нарушителя над югом Сахалина? Почему до сих пор нашими военными не снят гриф секретно с этого дела с учётом передачи самописцев? Смысл держать 4  странам (я забыл Ю. Карею упомянуть, что-то я ни где не видел полной расшифровки полученных ими самописцев, известно что все системы работали нормально и отказов не было) за семью печатями дело суть которого всем известна?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

[QUOTE=gaduka;14670]
Про родствеников не совсем согласен. Они каждые 5 лет к нам приезжают и просят только одно, показать на какой бугорок им молиться за души их родствеников. 
 QUOTE]

так таки приезжают? есть какие то документальные тому подтверждения? фото, статьи в газете, еще что то?

----------


## gaduka

[QUOTE=Петр Берестовой;14675]


> Про родствеников не совсем согласен. Они каждые 5 лет к нам приезжают и просят только одно, показать на какой бугорок им молиться за души их родствеников. 
>  QUOTE]
> 
> так таки приезжают? есть какие то документальные тому подтверждения? фото, статьи в газете, еще что то?


Петр. Как-то сам не собирал такую информацию по причине не того что она не интересна для меня. Моё мнение состоит в том, что им надо искать этот бугорок не на територии Сахалинской области вообще. Но если для тебя такая информация крайне важна, могу спросить у нашей радиокмпании вещающей на корейском языке. От них и газета вроде выходит и всякие события корейского народа освещаются и архив есть.

----------


## juky-puky

> - Процитируй, где же это я такое говорил? 
> *********
> *Цитата:
> Условно допускаем, что Боинг оснащен поплавками. Как прикажете его принуждать, начитанный наш?*  
> - ?? У Боинга топлива было - до Сеула и ещё маленько. Вот уж кому поплавки были совершенно ни к чему.
> *********


- Выделенное - НЕ МОИ СЛОВА! Смотри внимательно. 
Следующая фраза - моя.



> - Неет, это вопрос не для меня! Это вопрос для Корнукова. *Но ты можешь привести свою версию.* 
> 
> Моя версия следующая: Целей было больше 10. Некоторые имитировали нарушения гос границы, некоторые её нарушали вот и гоняли перехватчики то от одного танкоопасного направления на другое.


- Да хоть 50. Ты живой экран РЛС видел когда-нибудь близко? И представить способен, какая блямба от Боинга-747? тем более - все крутятся-вертятся - а этот прёт как паровоз! И прямо к запретной зоне на Камчатке!! Ты про приоритетные цели что-нибудь слышал? *Ну, а уж когда он над самой Камчаткой оказался и пропилил над ней 420 км (!) - тут рядом с ним и близко абсолютно никаких других целей не было!* Ты мозги будешь детишкам в детском саду пудрить, но не мне.



> Плюс к этому что RS-135 что Р-3 "Орион" имеют собственные средства постановок помех которые затрудняют как прицеливание так и навидение с земли, тем самым создаются сложности для сближения в тёмное время суток.


- Станции постановки индивидуальных помех имеют даже все истребители США, не то что самолёты классом побольше - так теперь, значит, ПВО и взлетать на должна? :D



> Если целью этой акции было засветка нашего ПВО, то не обошлось без вмешательства EF-111 "Рейвен" и EA-6 "Проулер", надеюсь их основное назначение тебе известно.


-  Если бы там действительно работали EF-111А и EA-6В, то в их рабочих секторах полнеба было бы сплошной засветкой. ;) Вот только не работали они тогда там.



> - Итак: во всём виноваты японцы и корейцы! Но разве KAL-007 не доложил японскому диспетчеру, что он терпит бедствие и экстренно снижается?!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Для начала откель инфа что он давал сигнал бедствия при условии что он имитировал отказ радиостанции и его место положение суфлировал KAL015? Во вторых, диспетчер не мог видеть KAL007 в установленное время в установленом ему коридоре пролёта так как по официальной версии он летел 500-ми км северней из-за того, что случайно сбился с курса и это не вызывает ни каких эмоций у Токийского деспетчера  .
> В третих, KAL007 летел на высоте выше 10000 м. На этой высоте за самолётом образуется инверсионный след. Как KAL015 суфлировал положение KAL007 летя тем же коридором с задержкой в вылете в 18 минут и не видя инверсионного следа сослуживца спокойно передаёт ложные его  координаты при этом не переживает где он на самом деле находится. И это при условии что коридор пролёта проходит по плизости с гос границей страны "варваров"?


- Какой инверсионный след он должен видеть НОЧЬЮ?! (1) Да его и сдуть может в сторону за 18 минут, чёрт знает куда. (2) Плюс - вполне возможная облачность. (3) 
(Страшно далёк ты от этих нюансов)

Вот конец записи переговоров, радиообмен с диспетчером в Токио выделен:
6:11.30 КВС: В аэропорту пункт обмена валюты? Какой валюты? 
6:11.33 2П: Доллары на корейские деньги. 
6:11.36 КВС: ... (неразб.) 
6:11.39 2П: Это в здании аэропорта местных сообщений тоже есть.
6.11.40 КВС: Местных сообщений. Где? 
6:11.41 2П: Это Чо-Хунг-Банк в здании аэропорта внутренних сообщений.
6:11.43 КВС: Могу ли я обменять деньги в Чо-Хунг-Банке?
6:11.44 2П: Да, конечно. Раньше там не было места, в здании аэропорта внутренних сообщений.
6:11.49 2П: Если ты пойдешь в Чо-Хунг-Банк в аэропорту внутренних сообщений. Какие деньги ты хочешь обменять? Доллары на корейские - это хорошо, это все нормально.
6:11.55 КВС: Да. 
6:11.57 2П: Это есть в здании внутренних сообщений тоже. 
6:11.59 2П: Он должен открыться в 9 утра. Когда мы прибудем, будет 10 утра.
6:12.01 КВС: Это должно быть в 9.30 утра. 
6:13.28 2П: ... (неразб.) 
*6:14.39 Д: "Кореан Эйр-015". Разрешение. Центр УВД Токио разрешает "Кореан Эйр" набрать высоту и сохранять эшелон 370. Сообщите, когда достигните эшелона.*
6:14.50 015: ... Разрешают... Поднимаемся до 370. Сейчас покидаем эшелон 350. Доложим о достижении эшелона. 
*6:14.57 2П: Токио. 
6:14.59 2П: Токио радио "Кореан Эйр-007".
6:15.03 Д: "Кореан Эйр-007" Токио.
6:15.07 2П: "Кореан Эйр-007" запрашивает разрешения на подъем на эшелон 350.* 

Экипаж просит разрешения набрать высоту до 10 668 м. 

*6:15.13 Д: Запрашиваете 350? 
6:15.15 2П: Сейчас подтверждаем - сохраняем эшелон 330 "Кореан Эйр-007". А сейчас, - докладывает экипаж, - идем на высоте 10038 м.
6:15.19 Д: Вас понял. Оставайтесь на связи до следующего сообщения. 
6:15.21 2П: Вас понял. 
6:15.25 2П: Боже мой! Это очень плохая связь!* 
6:15.52 (Начало звуковых сигналов Морзе.)
*6:17.44 015: Токио радио. "Кореан Эйр-015" достиг эшелона полета 370.
6:17.49 Д: "Кореан Эйр-015" Токио вас понял.*
6:18.06 Звуковые сигналы передачи Морзе.
6:19.06 Э: ... (неразб.) 
6:19.20 Э: ... (неразб.) 
6:19.26 Э: ... (неразб.) 
6:19.40 Э: ... (неразб.) 
6:20.10 (Конец передач синалов Морзе.) 
*6:20.11 Д: "Кореан Эйр-007" Разрешение Центра УВД Токио. Разрешаю "Кореан Эйр-007" набор высоты и поддержание эшелона 350.
6:20.21 2П: А вас понял. "Кореан Эйр-007" набирает высоту и поддерживает эшелон 350. Сейчас покидаем 330, сию минуту.
6:20.28 Д: Токио вас понял. 
6:22.56 2П: Токио радио. "Кореан Эйр-007" достиг эшелона 350.
6:23.00 Д: "Кореан Эйр-007". Токио вас понял.*
6:26.02 (Звук взрыва?) 

Он записался не очень сильно. Ясно, что ракеты взрывались на нескольких метрах от фюзеляжа. В последнем образуется дыра площадью более 1,6 кв. м. Воздух из салона выходит со страшной силой, унося с собой все, что не прикреплено. 

6:26.06 КВС: Что происходит? 
6:26.08 КВС: Что? 
6:26.10 2П: Замедление клапанов. 

Не совсем понятно, что имеется в виду. Возможно, что-то с наддувом, который заработал ненормально после пробоин в корпусе самолета. 

6:26.11 Б: Двигатели - в порядке. 
6:26.14 2П: Шасси! 

У самолета вывались шасси. 

6:26.15 Звуковой сигнал в кабине - предупреждение о высоте. 

В кабине давление выравнивается с забортным. 

6:26.17 2П: Шасси! 
6:26.18 Звуковой сигнал - предупреждение об отклонении по высоте.
6:26.21 Звуковой сигнал - предупреждение об отключении автопилота.
6:26.22 Б: Высота увеличивается. 

Это увеличивается так называемая кабинная высота. Выравнивается давление внутри кабины с забортным. То есть дырка в фюзеляже стала больше. 

6:26.23 Звуковой сигнал - вызов из кабины.
6:26.24 Б: Высота увеличивается! 
6:26.25 Выпуск тормоза скорости. 
6:26.26 Звуковой сигнал - вызов из кабины. КВС: Что? Что? 
6:26.27 2П: (... неразб.) 
6:26.29 КВС: Проверь это. 
6:26.30 Внимание, аварийное снижение! (Объявление на корейском.)
6:26.33 2П: Я не могу снизить высоту сейчас, не могу. 
6:26.34 Внимание, аварийное снижение! (Объявление на английском.)
6:26.38 Б: Высота растет 
6:26.40 2П: Это не работает, это не работает. 
6:26.38 Б: Высота растет. 
6:26.41 КВС: Вручную. 

Пытаются вручную убрать интерцепторы на крыльях или шасси. 

6:26.42 Внимание, аварийное снижение! (Объявление на японском языке.) 2П: Не могу сделать вручную. 
6:26.43 Звуковой сигнал - предупреждение об отключении автопилота. 2П: Не работает вручную тоже. 
6:26.45 Б: Двигатели в норме, сэр. 
6:26.46 Погасите вашу сигарету. Это аварийное снижение! (Объявление на корейском языке.)
6:26.48 Э: ... (неразб.) 
6:26.49 Погасите вашу сигарету. Это аварийное снижение! (Объявление на английском языке.)
6:26.50 КВС: У нас отказ двигателей и механизации? 

Вывалились и не убираются шасси и интерцепторы на крыльях. 

6:26.51 2П: Так хорошо? 

Видимо, что-то экипажу удалось сделать. 

6:26.52 Погасите вашу сигарету. Это аварийное снижение! (Объявление на японском языке.) Э: ... они оба... (неразб.). 
Они оба, видимо, отказали. Оба двигателя или оба интерцептора на крыльях. 

6:26.54 2П: Так хорошо?
6:26.55 Наденьте маску на ваши нос и рот, притяните ремень на голове (объявление на корейском).
*6:26.57 2П: Токио радио "Кореан Эйр-007". Экипаж вызывает диспетчера.* 
6:27.01 Наденьте маску на ваши нос и рот, притяните ремень на голове (объявление на английском).
*6:27.02 Д: "Кореан Эйр-0072 Токио.
6:27.04 2П: Вас понял. "Кореан Эйр-007" ... (неразб.) А мы испытываем (неразб.)....* 
6:27.08 Наденьте маску на ваши нос и рот, притяните ремень на голове (объявление на японском).
6:27.09 Э: Полная компрессия. 
6:27.10 Э: Быстрая компрессия. Снижение до 10 000. 
6:27.15 Внимание, аварийное снижение! (Объявление на корейском.)
6:27.19 Внимание, аварийное снижение! (Объявление на английском.)
6:27.20 Э: Сейчас ... (неразб.) мы запустим это. 

Видимо, собираются запустить двигатели. 

*6:27.21 Д: "Кореан Эйр-007" (неразборчивое сообщение). Проверьте на 0048.  

Диспетчер говорит, что не разбирает доклад экипажа, и просит его выйти на связь на другой частоте.* 

6:27.23 Внимание, аварийное снижение! (Объявление на японском языке.) Э: Скорость! 

Скорость снижения дошла до максимально допустимой для прочности самолета этого типа. После этого должно произойти разрушение лайнера. 

6:27.26 Э: Приготовься. Приготовься. Приготовься. 
6:27.27 Погасите вашу сигарету. Это аварийное снижение! (Объявление на корейском языке.)
6:27.30 Погасите вашу сигарету. Это аварийное снижение! (Объявление на английском языке.)

Усиливающийся шум по всем каналам. 

6:27.33 Погасите вашу сигарету. Это аварийное снижение! (Объявление на японском языке.)
6:27.38 Наденьте маску на ваши нос и рот, притяните ремень на голове (объявление на корейском языке).
6:27.43 Наденьте маску на ваши нос и рот, притяните ремень на голове (объявление на английском языке).
6:27.46 Конец записи.




> **********
> - A ВПП в Хабаровске, Владивостоке, Петропавловске-Камчатском? Повторяю для слабo соображающих: *у Боинга-747 топлива спокойно хватало до Сеула.*
> 
> 
> Объясняю для "хорошо соображающих". До того же Хабаровска от Южно-Сахалинска 1000 км, до Владика 1300, до Комчатки тоже около 1000 км, а  цель как-то не удосужилась сообщить свой остаток топлива вторгаясь в наше воздушное пространство. В ПВО ДВО служили в то время хоть и бараны по твоему мнению, но не идиоты. Если бы самолёт гнать на указанные выше аэродромы, то был высокий шанс потерять его по причине того, что летать самолёт без топлива не в состоянии. Посадить самолёт на вынужденную в условиях дальневосточных сопок весьма проблематично.


- Перестань нести дикую чушь: *ПВО-шники так до самого сбития понятия не имели, что это за самолёт и, следовательно, какая полоса ему нужна!* Он пролетел и над Петропавловском-Камчатским и над Южно-Сахалинском, не нужно лететь за 1000 км, - вот там его и надо было садить, а так же на любой другой аэродром с ВПП в 2000 метров длиной. То, что он оттуда взлететь потом не сможет - ПВО глубоко перпендикулярно. Разрежут, разберут и вернут по частям, в крайнем случае. Их задача - посадить. И не пытайся мне мозги канифолить, просто не трать зря время  на всякий вздор, - я довольно долго был военным лётчиком.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ты в ответе оперируешь заявлением в моём слабом интелекте. Дай пожайлуста ответы на следующие вопросы. Если факты таковы:
> 1. Боинг вылетел из Анкориджа.
> 2. Боинг в Сиул не прилетел.
> 3. Мы сбили самолёт над Сахалином (официально корейский, повторюсь официально ибо нет доказательных подтверждённых фактов ни принадлежности ни типа ЛА).


- _"Здравствуй, жопа, Новый Год!"_ (с - руск. народ. поговорка) Всех пассажиров, которых не спрятали военные водолазы, пусть доели крабы, но дюраль и сталь они не жрут. *Останки самолёта найдены и идентифицированы.*



> 4. Ельцин передал "чёрные ящики" Южной Кореи. (якобы с корейского боинга).


- Без "якобы". Ленточкой перевязал ещё, как презент - в 10-летнюю годовщину.



> Почему США засекретили эти события до 2018 года и после передачи ящиков не сняли гриф секретно!?


- Ссылку на это?!



> Почему Япония, имеющая на Хокайдо целую сеть РЛС и станций прослушки советской територии так и не опубликовала полную аудиозапись той ночи и не дала полной карты слежения за действиями 3-х истребителей и самолёта нарушителя над югом Сахалина?


- Ссылку на это?!



> Почему до сих пор нашими военными не снят гриф секретно с этого дела с учётом передачи самописцев?


- Наши военные не сняли все грифы "Секретно" с событий на Халхин-Голе. Так что же теперь?



> Смысл держать 4  странам (я забыл Ю. Карею упомянуть, что-то я ни где не видел полной расшифровки полученных ими самописцев, известно что все системы работали нормально и отказов не было) за семью печатями дело суть которого всем известна?


- Просю: ссылки на их уровень секретности, аналогичный советскому/российскому? 
В это сложно поверить, есть существенная разница между государствами демократическими и государством авторитарным.

----------


## gaduka

> - Выделенное - НЕ МОИ СЛОВА! Смотри внимательно. 
> Следующая фраза - моя.
> 
> - Да хоть 50. Ты живой экран РЛС видел когда-нибудь близко? И представить способен, какая блямба от Боинга-747? тем более - все крутятся-вертятся - а этот прёт как паровоз! И прямо к запретной зоне на Камчатке!! Ты про приоритетные цели что-нибудь слышал? *Ну, а уж когда он над самой Камчаткой оказался и пропилил над ней 420 км (!) - тут рядом с ним и близко абсолютно никаких других целей не было!* *Ты мозги будешь детишкам в детском саду пудрить*, но не мне.
> 
> Для начала, мною неуважаемый юки (для модератора - это моё отношение к нему а не оскорбление), это вы лицо не понятной направленности ибо о вас из всех постов известно только что вы знаток всего на свете (особено в географии), как-то и где-то связаны с По-2 (это ваше личное заявление), и как я вижу познания в радиолокации и особено её практического использования на 3 с натяжкой (ради приличая поинтересовались с кем общаетесь прежде чем выдавать такие заявления. ах да простите для вас нет авторитетов кроме высшего суда, а вы его представитель или председатель).
> 
> * тут рядом с ним и близко абсолютно никаких других целей не было!*
> 
> ...


прошу прощения, но сильно терзают смутные сомнения. если эта информация не ограничена подписками о не разглошении назови хотя бы тип самолёта на котором вы завершили службу.

Р.S. Все наказания модератора приму как должное. Признаю свою вину, меру, степень, глубину.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> -- Просю: ссылки на их уровень секретности, аналогичный советскому/российскому? 
> В это сложно поверить, есть существенная разница между государствами демократическими и государством авторитарным.


бррр...., дело кеннеди например :Wink:  
нет существенной разницы, ибо демократия-это такое же неосуществимое понятие, как и коммунизим, но это- другая тема :Rolleyes:

----------


## Жора

Вах! Клоун-то наш перевозбудилси!
Немного в оффтоп, забавная ссылка по теме проскочившей здесь реплики о добровольно желающих кормить крабов за оклад пилота: http://www.lenta.ru/news/2007/04/03/suicide/

----------


## gaduka

> - _"Здравствуй, жопа, Новый Год!"_ (с - руск. народ. поговорка) Всех пассажиров, которых не спрятали военные водолазы, пусть доели крабы, но дюраль и сталь они не жрут. *Останки самолёта найдены и идентифицированы.*
> 
> В скобках я указывал своё отношение к фактам а не сам факт, объясняю раз ты не догадался по тексту.
> На счёт пословицы ты прав. Где индефецированные обломки? Фото, акты заключения? Хатя бы наличие их продимонстрируй. Поэтому я и сказал - по официальной версии.
> 
> - Без "якобы". Ленточкой перевязал ещё, как презент - в 10-летнюю годовщину.
> 
> Факт передачи ящиков с подарочной ленточкой есть, но гарантии сохранности и истиности записи я ставлю под сомнение по причине выше изложенных вопросов.
> 
> ...


Не хочу тебя разочаровывать, но разница только в вывеске. В обоих случаях суть одна. Меньшинство управляет большинством при этом большинство считает, что они сами этого хотели. Изучайте политологию и менеджмент, весьма занимательные науки.

Юки, ты так и не ответил на все мои вопросы, особенно последний вопрос ты обошёл стороной. И, так между людьми, считается правилом плохого тона отвечать вопросом на вопрос. Раз уж мы пытаемся что-то друг другу доказать или разъяснить давай мы будем взаимовежливы и учтивы друг к другу.

----------


## Topper

Gaduka, спрашивал у бати, что он может пояснить по теме. В общем, почти безрезультатно. Во-первых, они прибыли туда 3-го числа, когда события по сабжу были закончены. Интерес к происшедшему несколько снижало обилие компетентных в штатском, в общем, говорит, и других дел хватало. На вопрос, каких именно, был даден ответ, типо, сыног, а надо оно тебе? - давай о чём другом поговорим. Правда, он накануне почитал эту ветку...
ЗЫ: Юки, на очке наземной см-РЛС метки от Б-747, СР-71, Ту-154 и скажем, МиГ-31 абсолютно одинаковы, уверяю Вас как офицер боевого управления 1-го класса с полутора тысячами наведений запазухой, в том числе и по тому же СР. И, будьте так добры, всё же ответьте на вопрос, какой последний тип был Вами освоен и где-когда?
Кстате мысль о возможном торге не кажется столь уж неуместной. Тёмное дело, в общем.

----------


## gaduka

[QUOTE=Topper;14685]Gaduka, спрашивал у бати, что он может пояснить по теме. В общем, почти безрезультатно. Во-первых, они прибыли туда 3-го числа, когда события по сабжу были закончены. Интерес к происшедшему несколько снижало обилие компетентных в штатском, в общем, говорит, и других дел хватало. На вопрос, каких именно, был даден ответ, типо, сыног, а надо оно тебе? - давай о чём другом поговорим. Правда, он накануне почитал эту ветку...

Топер, меня интересует следующий вопрос. В первой декаде сентября в Сокол перебросили звено МиГ-31, которые якобы проходили войсковые испытания в подмосковье. Но обострение на Дальнем Востоке повлекло необходимость уселения ПВО этого региона новыми перехватчиками. По заявлению той статьи пилоты в периуд с сентября по октябрь совершали в среднем от 3-х до 4-х вылетов на перехват в день (в статье написано, что это средний налёт на полк базировавшийся в Соколе). Изначально 31-м было приказано косить под МиГ-25 (и это понятно почему). Но, после получения разрешения из Москвы на демонстрацию возможностей РЛС МиГ-31 в октябре месяце лётная нагрузка в нашем регионе упала до стандартных 2-3 "Орионов".
Спроси у бати всё ли надо вычеркнуть или что-то можно оставить?
Ответить можешь и на мыло. Если бате твоему интересно могу переслать скан статьи, но не ранее 20 апреля. Статья где-то у него, а он щас в камандировке в Таганроге. Возвращается 18.

Спасибо за суету.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки, ты так и не ответил на все мои вопросы, особенно последний вопрос ты обошёл стороной.


- Я иногда бываю занят, почтенные, ЗВИНЯЙТЕ! 
Биографию им подавай и срочно!   :Smile:  
Пожалуйста: родился: 1.10.1950, г.Кемерово, школа (1957-67), студент КузПИ (1967-69), Барнаульское ВВАУЛ (1969-1973), летал на Л-29 (II курс) и Ил-28 (III и IV курсы), Челябинское ВВАУШ - Ту-124Ш-1 (1973-78 ), Ту-134Ш (1978-88 ). Военный лётчик 1-го класса, общий налёт - 3500 часов, последняя лётная должность - командир звена (1982-88 ). Списан по состоянию здоровья с лётной работы, далее преподаватель кафедры авиационных радиоэлектронных средств Челябинскго ВВАУШ (1988-95). ДМБ-95. Подполковник запаса. С октября 1996 по наст. время живу в Израиле, в Хайфе.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Пожалуйста: родился: 1.10.1950, г.Кемерово, школа (1957-67), студент КузПИ (1967-69), Барнаульское ВВАУЛ (1969-1973), летал на Л-29 (II курс) и Ил-28 (III и IV курсы), Челябинское ВВАУШ - Ту-124Ш-1 (1973-78 ), Ту-134Ш (1978-88 ). Военный лётчик 1-го класса, общий налёт - 3500 часов, последняя лётная должность - командир звена (1982-88 ). Списан по состоянию здоровья с лётной работы, далее преподаватель кафедры авиационных радиоэлектронных средств Челябинскго ВВАУШ (1988-95).


А почему такой скромный итоговый налёт? Инструкторившие в училищах, да на Ту-хххШ, обычно налётывали куда как поболее.

----------


## juky-puky

> А почему такой скромный итоговый налёт? Инструкторившие в училищах, да на Ту-хххШ, обычно налётывали куда как поболее.


- Скромный? Путаете (не знаю, правда, что - с чем). Совершенно обыкновенный налёт. Если бы я летал ещё последних семь лет, ну, было бы 5000 часов.

----------


## Холостяк

Ну и классный радиообмен между Японией и корейским бортом!!! 

Прикольно…, диспетчер по высоте разруливает борт, а по курсу нет... Борт уже "прет" во всю над СССР..., а они об обменнике базарят.... и высоту меняют... Перехват подходит, а диспетчер вместо того, чтоб предупреждать о сближении самолетов – обменный курс бабла узнает… О как!!! 
*Это лишнее подтверждение фальсификации. Все это непрофессионально выдуманный текст.*

Как я понял, уже развивают мысль, что сбили по ошибке другой борт… Я эту выдумку уже затрагивал ранее… Ну прямо таки все такие «глупые недоумки» в нашей Авиации и ПВО! Если б перепутали борт, то сбивали и наводили бы на ошибочную метку…, которая была бы не в нашем воздушном пространстве, а где-то еще. Наводили перехват точно, там нет трасс пассажирских самолетов, чтоб ошибаться. Сбили того кого надо и над нашим воздушным пространством. Тем более если б перехват наш нарушил воздушное пространство Японии или Кореи и пошел на ошибочную цель, то там американцы подняли бы своих со всех авиабаз. Американцев там много – аэродромы Якота, Кадена, Мисава в Японии и Осан, Кунсан в Корее. Американцы своими штатными средствами РЛС без проблем тот район просматривали. И если б наши нарушили, то тут как тут американцы полезли бы в драку… 
Наши сработали чисто… Дали время одуматься, зафиксировали факт умышленного нарушения воздушного пространства СССР. Длительный намеренный полет – уж явно самолет не заплутал и не потерялся (самолет был управляем и исправен, сигналов бедствия борт не подавал)…, доклад…, принятие решение…, игнорирование экипажем-нарушителем попыток установить связь, потом навели перехват и решили боевую задачу. Остатки самолета нашли в наших территориальных водах. Все в рамках международного права.
Ссылку просить на гриф секретности просто нелепо… В Интернете американцы не вывесят список всех своих разведывательных операций и на каждой уровень доступа и на скока лет закрыты материалы. Так же и наши. Есть устное официальное заявление неоднократно проходившее по каналам массовой информации о закрытии правительством США этих материалов на 40 лет. В частности, об этом было сказано и в той передаче на РенТВ, из которой я выкладывал стоп кадры о случае над Кольским.
Материалы расследования по сбитому Ту-154 Тель Авив – Новосибирск и то секретны. Их ни кому без допуска и тем более для публикации не дадут. Доведен устно для общего сведения только вывод Государственной комиссии о причинах… Письменный официальный текст не висит ни где! Не проходили в средствах массовой информации даже фотографии обшивки самолета «прошитой» поражающими элементами С-200… Все боевые повреждения, расследование, технология работ – секретны!!! 
Схему и фото из идентичного расследования подобного преднамеренного нарушения воздушного пространства СССР над Кольским - я выкладывал ранее. Это расследование уже полностью рассекречено. Обстоятельства Кольского перехвата мы знали ранее, и то, что до этого все подробности были засекречены – ничего не изменило, так как факт преднамеренного нарушения (специально разведывательной операции над Кольским) – был на все лицо! Тем более, тогда могли всех пассажиров похоронить в том лесу или в поле… И сделать вид, что ничего не было: самолет «пропал» в Северном ледовитом, никаких самолетов типа к нам не залетало…, или как на бредовой ссылке, о том что живые пассажиры с КАЛ-007 «сгнили» в концлагерях СССР… И никто бы не догадался где они… Ведь такого в 1978 году не сделали, все поехали домой. Так же и в 1983 году, найденные тела военнослужащих США чуть позже передали домой. Зачем ныкать кого-то было? Естественно, что найденые части самолета и оборудования приобщены к материалам расследования, чтобы "родственники навинно убиенных" не требовали бы компенсации... 

И опять…, не разбираясь в политических терминах «умело» ими манипулируют…, демократическое государство, авторитарное… Это тут то причем??? Наверно к тому, что «демократическая» Америка все время вторгалась своими разведывательными самолетами в воздушное пространство СССР, а наша страна ни разу не нарушала воздушного пространства США!!!

----------


## gaduka

[QUOTE=Холостяк;14701]Ну и классный радиообмен между Японией и корейским бортом!!! 

Прикольно…, диспетчер по высоте разруливает борт, а по курсу нет... Борт уже "прет" во всю над СССР..., а они об обменнике базарят.... и высоту меняют... Перехват подходит, а диспетчер вместо того, чтоб предупреждать о сближении самолетов – обменный курс бабла узнает… О как!!! 

При этом не видя его на радере в нужном месте на нужной высоте!? 

*Это лишнее подтверждение фальсификации. Все это непрофессионально выдуманный текст.*

Холостяк, я стобой полностью согласен. Данный текст по истинности приведённых данных не уступает книжке Брюна. 

Мои пять копеек в мотивацию преднамеренности пролёта KAL 007 точно над Петропавловском-Камчатским и Южно-Сахалинском и вполневозможное участие других самолётов в ту ночь. До начала 90-х годов Сахалинская область и Камчатка были закрытыми пограничными зонами. Учитывая что в Петропавловск можно добраться только самолётом сбор инфы по сверхштатным средствам весьма затруднителен был. С Сахалином такая-же проблема. Попасть можно только или на пароме из Ванино или самолётом. Когда мы прилетели в первый раз на Сахалин в сентябре 85-го по переводу отца на новое место службы батя ушёл с погранцами минут на 20 "оформлять и уточнять документы". По этой причине я считаю что "случайный" пролёт боинга там, куда залесть сложно, не мог выполняться только 1 бортом учитывая действия с апреля 82-го: постоянное "прощупывание" нашего ПВО имитациями и краткосрочными нарушеними гос границ, заход авианосной группы США в наши воды близь Петропавловска-Комчатского, "околачиванием" 3-х авианосцев в северо-западной части Тихого океана, заход авианосной группы в Охотское море через Курильские острова, 20-ти минутное отрабатывание атаки наземных целей 24-мя палубными истребителями на острове Зелёный в Курильской греде. Раз они припроводили гражданский борт в наше воздушное пространство, значит собраной ранее информации им было не достаточно. США разработало безпроигрышный вариант операции. Если KAL 007 долетает до Сеула, что же, сори господа товарищи - отказ навигационных систем. С кем не бывает? Наши сбивают Боинг - мы сволочи и падонки. А каков тогда навар американской разведки при таких затратах на подготовку операции? С целью защиты крупных кап вложений в операцию необходимо гарантированно получить доход в виде собранных данных. По этому он не мог быть в небе один (это моё личное мнение и убедительных доказательств ошибочности моей теории я пока не нашёл). Эксклюзивно для Юки, я не утверждаю, что нашу границу нарушал кто-нибудь ещё кроме Боинга и я лично считаю, что в таких условиях лучше в место корейского пассажира в центр событий поместить RS-135 или разведчик на базе Боинга-747-го для более полного выполнения поставленных целей.

Материалы расследования по сбитому Ту-154 Тель Авив – Новосибирск и то секретны. Их ни кому без допуска и тем более для публикации не дадут. Доведен устно для общего сведения только вывод Государственной комиссии о причинах… Письменный официальный текст не висит ни где! Не проходили в средствах массовой информации даже фотографии обшивки самолета «прошитой» поражающими элементами С-200… Все боевые повреждения, расследование, технология работ – секретны!!! 

Тут у меня тоже есть одно сомнение. За день до этого по новостям передовали о совместных Российско-Украинских учениях в том районе с практическими стрельбами по мешеням. После инцендента с Ту-шкой тишь и гладь. Странно всё это.

----------


## Жора

А в чём, собственно, уважаемый Gaduka, Вы сомневаетесь? Насчёт непоказывания в наших СМИ обломков Ту-шки Фёдор Абрамыч хватил - показывали их и в новостях, да и в АиК, по-моему картинка была, чёрно-белая. Куски рваного металла и аккуратные круглые дырочки в них. 
По поводу того, что происходило на Дальнем востоке СССР с конца сороковых до начала девяностых дано известно всем, кроме нашего штатного клоуна. И Вы совершенно правильно предлагаете рассматривать события 1 сентября 83 года в общем контексте.
З.Ы.: а легенду клоун придумал себе неубедительную. Будь шпиёном, уже в тюрьме сидел бы. :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Эксклюзивно для Юки, я не утверждаю, что нашу границу нарушал кто-нибудь ещё кроме Боинга и я лично считаю, что в таких условиях лучше в место корейского пассажира в центр событий поместить RS-135 или разведчик на базе Боинга-747-го для более полного выполнения поставленных целей.


- *gaduka*, ну раз уж мы теперь все взрослые, давай будем не по-детски рассуждать (посмотри ещё раз мои #103 и #107): представь себе, что ты - директор ЦРУ, председатель комитет начальников штабов армии США или что-то в этом духе.  Вот тебе надо, кровь из носу, срочно проверить функционирование системы ПВО Дальнего Востока СССР, прежде всего - радиотехнических средств. Для этого требуется послать по маршруту, что пропахал злосчастный KAL-007, какой-то самолёт и тебе предстоит решить - какой?
Можешь ли ты предствить себе, что к подобному самолёту не подойдет, как положено, ещё перед Камчаткой пара перехватчиков и не прикажут ему садиться? Нет, ты глубоко убеждён, что именно так и будет, ты не считаешь советских ПВО-шников дураками, баранами, лентями, неумехами. Ты считаешь их нормальными профессионалами, вполне способными сделать такую пустяковую работу - перехватить огромный лайнер, движущийся равномерно и прямолинейно и посадить его на любой аэродром (и совершенно плевать, что он потом оттуда не сможет взлететь).
*Поэтому ты Боинг-747 специально на такую операцию не пошлёшь никогда - ты же не идиот!* И не расчитываешь на идиотизм противника заранее, не включаешь его возможный (хоть и крайне маловероятный) идиотизм в свои планы - в Вест-Пойнте этому не учат, считать противника дураком. 

Пошлёшь ли ты на такую операцию RC-135? Самолёт, напичканый новейшей секретной разведывательной аппратурой?  Чтобы его посадили, а потом выпотрошили и вся эта аппаратура попала в руки врага?! Никогда в жизни!

Чтобы ты сделал? Ты бы потребовал, чтобы это был какой-нибудь беспилотный совершенно, дооборудованный старый Боинг-707. На борту никого и (ничего!) нет, посадить его не посадят, - некому отвечать, в кабинах пусто, а собьют - да и хрен с ним, - старьё, не жалко. А за то время, что он успеет пролететь, можно снять всякие хараткеристики излучений БРЛС и пр. 

*Если бы расчёты ПВО на Комчатке, командиры и лётчики действовали нормально, как предполагал бы gaduka-директор ЦРУ, корейский Боинг перехвтили бы на входе в 12-мильную зону перед Камчаткой. Убедились бы, что это гражданский лайнер и либо посадили его на той же Камчатке, либо выпроводили вон, на трассу.
И все были бы молодцами, во главе с Корнуковым,  а американцы - в полном дерьме.* Но за весь его 1200-километровый полуторачасовой полёт никто, включая Корнукова и сбившего его Осиповича так и не узнал - а что же это за херовина столько времени тут над нами летела?! Они все узнали об этом из газет.
*Естественно, что ни один директор ЦРУ никогда в жизни такого спланировать просто не мог*.  :Cool:  

Поэтому умный папа *Topper*'a сообразив всё это в полсекунды, плюнет в сердцах и скажет: "Без комментариев!" - потому, что тут надо или врать, или придуриваться, занимаясь демагогией, или искренне не понимать - по малолетству, из-за отсутствия военного опыта или простой сообразиловки (уж не взыщите, хлопцы).
А все эти конспирологические теории - это стандартная попытка отмазать безнадёжное дело - спрятать трупы, навести хренотень на плетень, заплатить малую копейку какому-то Брюну или Хрюну, за ещё большее запутывание обывателя и т.д. ... 
_Мне нечего больше добавить по данной теме._

----------


## juky-puky

> З.Ы.: а легенду клоун придумал себе неубедительную. Будь шпиёном, уже в тюрьме сидел бы.


- Жора, ты такой простой, в плане мозговой деятельности, что мне лень даже поискать для тебя в сети рисунок руки с вытянутым средним пальцем...

----------


## gaduka

[QUOTE=Жора;14707]А в чём, собственно, уважаемый Gaduka, Вы сомневаетесь? Насчёт непоказывания в наших СМИ обломков Ту-шки Фёдор Абрамыч хватил - показывали их и в новостях, да и в АиК, по-моему картинка была, чёрно-белая. Куски рваного металла и аккуратные круглые дырочки в них. 

Меня смущает резкое изменение отношения в течении 12 часов (необессуть у нас тогда ночь была. лёг спать - по телеку мир, дружба,  жвачка. проснулся - такую махачку показывают). При этом я пытался найти хоть какие-нибудь упоминания о савместных учениях - а в ответ  "На ваш запрос ни чего не обнаружено". Чем-то не хорошим от этого веет.

----------


## Жора

А учения те, насколько помнится, и не были совместными. В том же АиК (или "Технике и вооружениях" :Confused:  - точно не помню) по относительно свежим следам была хорошая статья по этой теме.
Суть в том, что хохлы тогда отказались ехать на полигон к москалям, решивши обойтись своими силами. Не учли вот только ТТХ применявшегося вооружения и количество летающих поблизости гражданских самолётов. Да у них в принципе, стрелять чем-то с дальностью больше "Стрелы" негде.

----------


## Холостяк

Действительно, обломки Ту-154 показывали по всем каналам, как и со стороны, тела в черных мешках. Само по себе коротенькое видео «дырок» на непонятной части самолета ничего не дает. Журналистов близко не пускали. Так же как и на поисковой операции «Курска», где снимали видео ведомственные специалисты. Все увидели по ТВ предоставленный пресс службой отфильтрованный видео материал. Фотографировать вообще не давали. Однако, я имел в виду фотографии именно из материалов расследования, то есть документа который раскрывает и описывает научно-техническими фактами причины и следствия случившегося. На тот единственный документ на который можно ссылаться, отметать всякие домыслы, каковые мы имеем сейчас по 1983 году… В частности, фото частей самолета поврежденных элементами ракеты С-200 нет ни у кого. Причина секретности проста. По фотографиям в расследовании видно многое, помимо причины, но и ... В частности: порядок разрушения, характер боевых повреждений которые наносят элементы ракеты, «поведение» обшивки самолета, оборудования самолета…, реакция организма человека... Практически произошло боевое испытание по применению средства ПВО на реальный самолет. Расстреливать беспилотные болванки – одно… И то – фотографий этих беспилотников тоже никто не показывает. Поэтому материалы расследования засекречены. Никто точно не указал - на каком расстоянии взорвалась ракета, внизу, вверху или с недолетом, возможно, попала прямо в самолет??? Так же точно не указывали расстояние которое пролетела ракета… Однако видно, из средств массовой информации, что дальность поражения ракеты нашей старенькой С-200 – значительно дальше чем предполагалось…
*Поэтому и правильно делают, что такие серьезные вещи секретят и закрывают к ним доступ!*

То, что общественности надо узнать о причинах гибели ни в чем не повинных людей над Черным морем – они узнали. Подробности же - для узких специалистов с допуском. Такая же ситуация с 1983 годом. Если не надо знать общественности об американском разведывательном самолете сбитом в воздушном пространстве СССР, то и не раскрывают материал, который годится только для узких специалистов…

----------


## Nazar

2 Юкки
Вам фамилии Юдовин и Молин , случаем ни о чем не говорят?

----------


## FLOGGER

Холстяк, да ты просто помешан на секретности! Ты, что , в самом деле думаешь, что не написали, где взорвалась ракета из  соображений секретности? И что дырки в мишени чем-то отличаются от дырок в ТУ-154? Ты, наверное, не помнишь или не знаешь, что амеры сразу сказали, что самолет был сбит ракетой, а Путин еще день или два спустя доказывал, что хохлы не могли его сбить потому, что у них ракеты не имеют такой дальности. А ему об этом сказали, видать, уже наши "спецы". Так что, если для кого дальность действия С-200 и является секретом, так это для наших "экспертов". А фото сбитых беспилотников не показывают не потому, что они секретны, а потому, что они никому не интересны. Но фото первой  боеголовки, сбитой противоракетой системы А-35, -опубликовано и, как видишь, не секретно.

----------


## Холостяк

Ну не помешен я на секретности! Я ж не вешаю на все и вся бирки «секретно»! Я констатирую факты!
Если реально доступ к материалам расследования закрыт, то я тут причем?
Ну, о том, что Ту-54 сбили, первыми действительно американцы выдвинули версию. Но ведь не официально и бездоказательно. Версий сразу в средствах массовой информации много появилось. А вот что бы Путин доказывал что-то – не слышал. Я знаю, что он назначил Государственную комиссию для расследования происшествия и Председателем ее - Председателя совбеза Рушайло. Это слышал. И слышал что Украинские официальные лица приняли позицию отрицания, но «хвосты» поджали… И это они заявили, что самолет летел за пределами радиуса действия ракеты. Так что для их «экспертов» реальная дальность С-200 - оказалось открытием! А вот наши специалисты из ВВС и ПВО молча все начали искать и изучать. И документально доказали факт уничтожения Ту-154 ракетой С-200… ГК ВВС, кстати, ничего не заявлял тоже до установления всех обстоятельств… 
Ну, зря по беспилотным мишеням так… Может на стрельбищах и полигонах наплевательски относятся к мишеням, а вот при испытаниях вооружения – все материалы секретны. Тут конечно обывателю на фото дырок в чем-то безразлично созерцать, а вот некоторые разведки за них отвалили бы денег…
Тут на днях был показ беспилотников, так Ту-300 запретили категорически снимать – СЕКРЕТНО. Даже внешний вид секретный! О как!.
Так что зря Вы так к Государственной тайне относитесь. Можно сказать – не по хозяйски. Может и относитесь так, что никто Вам ее и не доверяет?

----------


## juky-puky

> 2 Юкки
> Вам фамилии Юдовин и Молин , случаем ни о чем не говорят?


- Что-то оччень смутное. Поподробнее о них: кем были и когда?

----------


## gaduka

- gaduka, ну раз уж мы теперь все взрослые, давай будем не по-детски рассуждать (посмотри ещё раз мои #103 и #107): представь себе, что ты - директор ЦРУ, председатель комитет начальников штабов армии США или что-то в этом духе. Вот тебе надо, кровь из носу, срочно проверить функционирование системы ПВО Дальнего Востока СССР, прежде всего - радиотехнических средств. Для этого требуется послать по маршруту, что пропахал злосчастный KAL-007, какой-то самолёт и тебе предстоит решить - какой?
Можешь ли ты предствить себе, что к подобному самолёту не подойдет, как положено, ещё перед Камчаткой пара перехватчиков и не прикажут ему садиться? Нет, ты глубоко убеждён, что именно так и будет, ты не считаешь советских ПВО-шников дураками, баранами, лентями, неумехами. Ты считаешь их нормальными профессионалами, вполне способными сделать такую пустяковую работу - перехватить огромный лайнер, движущийся равномерно и прямолинейно и посадить его на любой аэродром (и совершенно плевать, что он потом оттуда не сможет взлететь).
Поэтому ты Боинг-747 специально на такую операцию не пошлёшь никогда - ты же не идиот! И не расчитываешь на идиотизм противника заранее, не включаешь его возможный (хоть и крайне маловероятный) идиотизм в свои планы - в Вест-Пойнте этому не учат, считать противника дураком.

К конструктивной беседе я всегда готов. Теперь о предположениях. Для проведения такой разведовательной акции мне нужна гаранториванная легенда как на случий успеха, так и на случий провала (мне надо разведданные собрать, а не войну начинать). Легенда должна быть проста и легко выполнима (я хотел сказать что легенда должна быть максимально приближена к возможным реальным событиям а не из области сложных отказов и фентази с целью объяснить случайность событий, а не преднамеренный умысел) В качестве легенды лучше чем гражданский Боинг пренадлежащий не США не найти. Рейс запланированный, летает не первый год по маршруту как раз рядышком с интересующим нас районом. При этом желательно для меня чтоб за штурвалом был военный лётчик, ну или бывший пилот ВВС, чтобы нервишек у него хватило выполнить полёт как будет запланированно изначально. По поводу перехвата, принуждения и пасадки. Одиночного самолёта летящего прямилинейно, равномерно, поступательно, при условии полного отсутствия других целей в небе и отсутствии активных и пассивных помех, посадили бы в лёгкую 4 МиГ-аря. Но если целей много в небе на большой площади при условии активного их маневрирования и провацирования нарушения границы на разных участках - хлопатно как-то, но не совсем не выполнимо. Как подтверждение может служить факт подёма 4-х МиГ-23 на перехват одного Боинга, то есть всего дежурного звена, не оставляя резерва на всякий случай. Вполне вероятно, что изначально 4 МиГа были ранее подняты на предотвращение нарушения границы на других участках границы удалёных от основного места запланированного нарушения границы, да и наши наверно просто не ожидали такой нагласти (нарушить границу не на перефирии так чтоб нагадить и успеть сбежать пока перехватчики прийдут объяснять что разведчик не прав, а в нагляк почти над аэродромом).

Пошлёшь ли ты на такую операцию RC-135? Самолёт, напичканый новейшей секретной разведывательной аппратурой? Чтобы его посадили, а потом выпотрошили и вся эта аппаратура попала в руки врага?! Никогда в жизни!

RС-135 как раз и пошлю. Даёт большую гарантию выполнения намеченного плана и уменьшает возможность что самолёт будет принуждён к посадке (1). Даёт возможность получить более точные разведданные из первых рядов (2). А на случий не удачи  операции (я как директор ЦРУ) предпринял меры чтоб данный борт не упал бы целый а экипаж не смог бы давать любые показания (вспомни пламенную встречу на высоком уровне U-2 и С-75 при участии Паэурса и причину почему пилот не катапультировался).

Чтобы ты сделал? Ты бы потребовал, чтобы это был какой-нибудь беспилотный совершенно, дооборудованный старый Боинг-707. На борту никого и (ничего!) нет, посадить его не посадят, - некому отвечать, в кабинах пусто, а собьют - да и хрен с ним, - старьё, не жалко. А за то время, что он успеет пролететь, можно снять всякие хараткеристики излучений БРЛС и пр.

Можно конечно и так поступить, только СДУ может дать сбой да и ценную информацию так из центра событий не получу. Если приманку не собъют то как дальше придерживаться легенды? Можно конечно и концы в воду, но как тогда доставить пассажиров в Сеул рейс то вылетел? Можно в таком варианте пустить имитатор Боинга через нашу территорию  (пустой или RC-135), а сам KAL 007 должен лететь по своему маршруту. В таком случаи и деспетчер Токио спокоен, все его борта за которые он несёт ответственность на своих местах и на своих эшелонах, а что военные чудят ему пофиг лишь бы гражданским не мешали. Но тогда надо  предпринять меры в случаи потери имитатора организовать исчезновения реального Боинга при этом надо сделать так, чтоб Токийский диспетчер не поднял лишней шумихи почему у него на маршруте пропал борт и в место пропажи не отправил спасателей на поиски.

Если бы расчёты ПВО на Комчатке, командиры и лётчики действовали нормально, как предполагал бы gaduka-директор ЦРУ, корейский Боинг перехвтили бы на входе в 12-мильную зону перед Камчаткой.

Для этого и нужно было организовать такие условия, чтоб русским было не до него. Савел упоминал уже о 51-м порядковом номере цели в час ночи. Чем по твоему занимались остальные 50!?

Убедились бы, что это гражданский лайнер и либо посадили его на той же Камчатке, либо выпроводили вон, на трассу.
И все были бы молодцами, во главе с Корнуковым, а американцы - в полном дерьме. Но за весь его 1200-километровый полуторачасовой полёт никто, включая Корнукова и сбившего его Осиповича так и не узнал - а что же это за херовина столько времени тут над нами летела?! Они все узнали об этом из газет.
Естественно, что ни один директор ЦРУ никогда в жизни такого спланировать просто не мог. 

А это не его задача. Он выбирает лучший вариант из предложенных ему на рассмотрение подчинёными и отвечает за выполнение запланированного плана.


Поэтому умный папа Topper'a сообразив всё это в полсекунды, плюнет в сердцах и скажет: "Без комментариев!" - потому, что тут надо или врать, или придуриваться, занимаясь демагогией, или искренне не понимать - по малолетству, из-за отсутствия военного опыта или простой сообразиловки (уж не взыщите, хлопцы).

Вот в этом месте я с тобой не согласен. Ты оспариваешь опыт людей использовавших свои знания и умения в практике и на боевом дежурстве, а не в классах училища. Если бы знание теории полностью соответствовали практике, то летёха только что окончивший училище был бы просто зверем в военном деле. Теория с практикой сильно разнятся.

А все эти конспирологические теории - это стандартная попытка отмазать безнадёжное дело - спрятать трупы, навести хренотень на плетень, заплатить малую копейку какому-то Брюну или Хрюну, за ещё большее запутывание обывателя и т.д. ...

Возможный вариант. Прятать тела для чего и зачем? А самый главный вопрос почему? Из всех итогов этих "раследований" меня смешит тот факт, что ни кто так и не удосужился озвучить ещё одного участника событий - КП Сахалинского ПВО. Сам комдив не имеет права принимать решение как на подъём самолётов на перехват так и давать разрешение на открытие огня, место у него в иерархии ПВО не то. 


Мне нечего больше добавить по данной теме.


Это заявление боюсь воспримит аудитория на ура. Пъянка будет на неделю. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> - Что-то оччень смутное. Поподробнее о них: кем были и когда?


Ну как-же Юкки, они с Вами в одно время инструкторами летали, правда оба штурманы
Еще можно Александра Жорова вспомнить , он вообще Ваш земляк нынешний.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну как-же Юкки, они с Вами в одно время инструкторами летали, правда оба штурманы
> Еще можно Александра Жорова вспомнить , он вообще Ваш земляк нынешний.


- В одно время - а где? В ЧВВАКУШ было 4 полка: в Челябинске, Упруне, Шадринске и Каменск-Уральском. В каждом полку - 3 эскадрильи, в каждой эскадрильe ~70 человек только лётного состава, - откуда мне всех знать, смеёшься, что ли? Тем более - если из других гарнизонов или человек был у нас, в Шадринске, короткое время? 
Александра Жорова - не помню даже смутно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Теперь о предположениях. Для проведения такой разведовательной акции мне нужна гарантированная легенда как на случий успеха, так и на случий провала (мне надо разведданные собрать, а не войну начинать). Легенда должна быть проста и легко выполнима (я хотел сказать что легенда должна быть максимально приближена к возможным реальным событиям а не из области сложных отказов и фентази с целью объяснить случайность событий, а не преднамеренный умысел) В качестве легенды лучше чем гражданский Боинг пренадлежащий не США не найти. Рейс запланированный, летает не первый год по маршруту как раз рядышком с интересующим нас районом. При этом желательно для меня чтоб за штурвалом был военный лётчик, ну или бывший пилот ВВС, чтобы нервишек у него хватило выполнить полёт как будет запланированно изначально.


Но вот ты министр ВВС США, тебе нужно получить разведданные, ты спрашиваешь начальника своего оперативного управления: "Какова вероятность того, что самолёт будет посажен или сбит?" Он даёт команду прикинуть вероятность этого события и докладывает: *около 100%*!
Ну? Корейцы тоже, не палочками для еды деланые, производят те же расчёты и говорят: "Да посол ты дядя Сэм, к нехолосой маме! Не пошлём мы своих людей на убой!" 



> По поводу перехвата, принуждения и пасадки. Одиночного самолёта летящего прямилинейно, равномерно, поступательно, при условии полного отсутствия других целей в небе и отсутствии активных и пассивных помех, посадили бы в лёгкую 4 МиГ-аря. Но если целей много в небе на большой площади при условии активного их маневрирования и провацирования нарушения границы на разных участках - хлопатно как-то, но не совсем не выполнимо.  Как подтверждение может служить факт подёма 4-х МиГ-23 на перехват одного Боинга, то есть всего дежурного звена, не оставляя резерва на всякий случай. Вполне вероятно, что изначально 4 МиГа были ранее подняты на предотвращение нарушения границы на других участках границы удалёных от основного места запланированного нарушения границы


- Вот  о подъёме на перехват какого-то другого самолёта история почему-то вообще умалчивает. Да и почему в полку только 4 самолёта на боевом дежурстве, если в воздухе просто чёрт знает что твориться?! Десятки самолётов вероятного противника постоянно атакуют воздушное пространство Дальнего Востока! А на аэродроме - всего одно дежурное звено, - и никаких резервов, сплошное благодушие! Мне это непонятно. 
Есть правда вариант: не было десятков американских самолётов, беспрерывно вторгающихся в воздушное пространство СССР. И хоть порядковый номер Боинга-747 был "51", однако это был номер цели за ночь (а дело шло к утру), за много часов, и никто, кроме этого Боинга к Камчатке близко не подходил, и никто, кроме этого Боинга над Камчаткой не свистел, как фанера над Парижем, 420 км (!). Вот поэтому командир этого полка спокойно спал дома до последнего момента, вот поэтому там никто не объявлял боевой тревоги и не переводил во всё более высокие степени боевой готовности всё новые звенья и эскадрильи. *Не было реальных причин для этого.*



> да и наши наверно просто не ожидали такой нагласти (нарушить границу не на перефирии так чтоб нагадить и успеть сбежать пока перехватчики прийдут объяснять что разведчик не прав, а в нагляк почти над аэродромом).


- Самолёт нарушитель, обнаруженный минимум за 300 км от береговой черты к ней приближался, потом долго (полчаса) летел над самой Камчаткой и её столицей, - *время было*! 



> Пошлёшь ли ты на такую операцию RC-135? Самолёт, напичканый новейшей секретной разведывательной аппратурой? Чтобы его посадили, а потом выпотрошили и вся эта аппаратура попала в руки врага?! Никогда в жизни!
> 
> RС-135 как раз и пошлю. Даёт большую гарантию выполнения намеченного плана и уменьшает возможность что самолёт будет принуждён к посадке (1).


- Нонсенс! (херня, в переводе с латинского) Что же помешает (ты - генерал американских ВВС, ответственный за операцию), посадить RC-135??



> А на случий не удачи  операции (я как директор ЦРУ) предпринял меры чтоб данный борт не упал бы целый а экипаж не смог бы давать любые показания (вспомни пламенную встречу на высоком уровне U-2 и С-75 при участии Паэурса и причину почему пилот не катапультировался).


- Так, может, всему экипажу вообще впрыснуть медленно действующий яд перед полётом? ;) На всякий случай? Ну, а ценнейшая и секретнейшая аппаратура? 
Короче: несерьёзная это идея (поэтому ты и не генерал американских ВВС  :Tongue:  ) . 



> Чтобы ты сделал? Ты бы потребовал, чтобы это был какой-нибудь беспилотный совершенно, дооборудованный старый Боинг-707. На борту никого и (ничего!) нет, посадить его не посадят, - некому отвечать, в кабинах пусто, а собьют - да и хрен с ним, - старьё, не жалко. А за то время, что он успеет пролететь, можно снять всякие хараткеристики излучений БРЛС и пр.
> 
> Можно конечно и так поступить, только СДУ может дать сбой да и ценную информацию так из центра событий не получу.


- Ну, почему? Он будет лететь и лететь и лететь, все РЛС будут его облучать, и тем самым раскрывать свои ТТХ в полном объёме. Какая разница, когда и куда он упадёт? 



> Если приманку не собъют то как дальше придерживаться легенды? Можно конечно и концы в воду, но как тогда доставить пассажиров в Сеул рейс то вылетел?


- На другом рейсе, по обычной трассе. А от этого самолёта отпереться - "Летучий голландец", ничего про него не знаем, кто его запустил и зачем! 



> Можно в таком варианте пустить имитатор Боинга через нашу территорию  (пустой или RC-135), а сам KAL 007 должен лететь по своему маршруту.


- Да причём в этом варианте вообще какой-то KAL-007, на фига он вообще здесь нужен? Летит некая какракатица, вскрывает систему ПВО Дальнего Востока, никто не знает, что за самолёт и откуда...



> Если бы расчёты ПВО на Комчатке, командиры и лётчики действовали нормально, как предполагал бы gaduka-директор ЦРУ, корейский Боинг перехвтили бы на входе в 12-мильную зону перед Камчаткой.
> 
> Для этого и нужно было организовать такие условия, чтоб русским было не до него. Савел упоминал уже о 51-м порядковом номере цели в час ночи. Чем по твоему занимались остальные 50!?


-* А чем занимались три эскадрильи полка ПВО?!* 



> Убедились бы, что это гражданский лайнер и либо посадили его на той же Камчатке, либо выпроводили вон, на трассу.
> И все были бы молодцами, во главе с Корнуковым, а американцы - в полном дерьме. Но за весь его 1200-километровый полуторачасовой полёт никто, включая Корнукова и сбившего его Осиповича так и не узнал - а что же это за херовина столько времени тут над нами летела?! Они все узнали об этом из газет.
> Естественно, что ни один директор ЦРУ никогда в жизни такого спланировать просто не мог. 
> 
> А это не его задача. Он выбирает лучший вариант из предложенных ему на рассмотрение подчинёными и отвечает за выполнение запланированного плана.


- Ты на его месте выбрал варианты, которые вообще не имеют право на существование, но дело, повторяю, даже не в этом. *Всё казанное никак не объясняет, почему же перехватчики не подошли к нему над самим Петропаловском-Камчатским?*




> Поэтому умный папа Topper'a сообразив всё это в полсекунды, плюнет в сердцах и скажет: "Без комментариев!" - потому, что тут надо или врать, или придуриваться, занимаясь демагогией, или искренне не понимать - по малолетству, из-за отсутствия военного опыта или простой сообразиловки (уж не взыщите, хлопцы).
> 
> Вот в этом месте я с тобой не согласен. Ты оспариваешь опыт людей использовавших свои знания и умения в практике и на боевом дежурстве, а не в классах училища. Если бы знание теории полностью соответствовали практике, то летёха только что окончивший училище был бы просто зверем в военном деле. Теория с практикой сильно разнятся.


- Там что, одни зелёные сопливые летёхи были?!



> А все эти конспирологические теории - это стандартная попытка отмазать безнадёжное дело - спрятать трупы, навести хренотень на плетень, заплатить малую копейку какому-то Брюну или Хрюну, за ещё большее запутывание обывателя и т.д. ...
> 
> Возможный вариант. Прятать тела для чего и зачем? А самый главный вопрос почему?


- Ну, для чего во всём мире умные бандиты прячут трупы так, чтобы их и через 50 лет найти никто не мог? "Нет тела - нет дела!"



> Из всех итогов этих "раследований" меня смешит тот факт, что ни кто так и не удосужился озвучить ещё одного участника событий - КП Сахалинского ПВО. Сам комдив не имеет права принимать решение как на подъём самолётов на перехват так и давать разрешение на открытие огня, место у него в иерархии ПВО не то.


- Вообще-то импульсы даже по телефонным проводам распространяются практически со скоростью света. Не знаешь что делать? Позвони начальнику, он обязан знать!

----------


## FLOGGER

Холстяк, ну и путаница у тебя в голове... Сперва про Штаты: они сказали, что ТУ был сбит  буквально через 3 часа после этого. Это что, оказалось бездоказательно? Ну, не знаешь ты об этом и ладно. Но Путин-то говорил о том, что хохлы не могли сбить ТУ из-за недостаточной дальности С-200- ЭТО ПОКАЗЫВАЛИ ПО ТЕЛЕВИЗОРУ! Что же ты этого-то не знаешь? Большой минус тебе... И еще: не путай божий дар с яичницей: там, где секретность нужна пусть будет, Не показали какой-то ТУ-300-и фиг с ним, но утверждать, что секретны обломки какой-то сбитой мишени-это по-моему чересчур, точнее даже не обломки, а их фотографии. Хотя у нас есть какая-то маниакальная страсть к секретам и секретности.Но это вполне объяснимо: надо же чем-то заниматься т.н. компетентным органам. Ты, кстати, не оттуда? Уж больно ты  любишь объяснять нам, темным, как все должно быть засекречено. Это от таких, как ты я,. много раз фотографируя самолеты где-нибудь в парке(даже разломанные), слышал у себя за спиной: "ЦРУ  работает"-тоже,видать, большие любители хранить никому не нужные секреты. А про секретность внешнего вида-то это такой бред, что всерьез даже и говорить-то не охота. Напомню, что МИГ-25 показали через 2 года после его первого полета, Т-6-1 тоже хотели показать, но произошла авария и его сняли с показа. На парадах всегда показывали все новое и секретность при этом блюли-наверное, в разумных пределах. Лет 10 назад один деятель с 20 АРЗ объяснял мне, что внешний вид КА-27 секретен и таких дураков(иного слова не подберу)множество. Другой раз в Монино мне тоже, пытаясь не дать снимать М-50, говорили, что здесь(на площадке) стоят секретные самолеты и фотографировать их, естественно, нельзя. Так,что ты,стоя на страже секретности, не одинок.
А рассекречивать ход испытаний оружия -я об этом нигде и не говорил, ты уж не передергивай. И вопрос напоследок: если уж все так строго, что же мы продаем новейшие вооружения, каких у нас у самих-то нет?
Кстати, ты никогда не слышал историй о том, что наших специалистов  не пускают туда (я имею в виду режимные предприятия) где иностранцы передвигаются свободно?

----------


## Холостяк

Никакой путаницы. Все по полочкам.
То, что амеры через три часа двинули бездоказательное предположение – так ничего удивительного. Как только новость эту сообщили, многие начали выдумывать причины и высказывать свои предположения… Любые заявления должны быть подтверждены доказательствами. Их версию я слышал. Версий в тот момент выдвигалось много, в том числе и террористы, неисправности, погодные условия… Так что обращать внимание на то, что двигают с разных сторон не опираясь на факты– глупо и не серьезно. В данном случае, кто выдвинул версию о ракете – угадали... Это одна сторона медали. Можно сказать обывательская...
Есть и другая сторона медали… Что украинцы, желая вступить в НАТО, предоставили информацию о своих военных учениях и пусках ракет американцам и более того, пригласили их поприсутствовать на этих учениях... Есть и международные соглашения, относительно того, что о запланированных пусках ракет обязательно предупреждают, дабы избежать непредсказуемой реакции. Соответственно, американские военные спутники обнаруживали и следили за траекторией ракет. Это – однозначно! Пуск ракеты С-200 был засечен со спутника и ракету вели американские службы разведки и предупреждения о ракетном нападении. Естественно, спутник выдавал все цели в этом районе. И когда ракета подрывом уничтожила Ту-154 – это явно наблюдали в американском центре слежения. Чуть подождав, американцы скинули инфу об этом. Естественно без фото со спутника, так как при этом легко вычислить сам спутник – время известно, ракурс съемки тоже… Это уже "сторона медали" у серьезных людей...
То, что Путин выступил относительно версии с ракетой…, я не слышал этого, но возможно может кто-то из его окружения, пытаясь показать свою компетентность, подсказал не правильную информацию. Путин возможно ее и озвучил.Ведь тоже, при гибели «Курска», заявляли о торпедировании подводной лодки. Точки расставляет расследование специалистов, а не людей которые мнят о своей компетентности. Но при этом уже становится очевидным, что российские спецы не следили за траекторией полета ракеты и вообще за тем, что летает непосредственно в воздушном пространстве страны!!!! Наши не использовали средства ПВО, средства противоракетной обороны, не упоминаю о спутниках… А это уже полная попа! Хотя я уверен, что российская сторона была предупреждена о пусках ракет. Тогда стоит говорить не о неправильной информации доложенной Президенту, а о полной беспомощности по защите России.
То, что новейшее вооружение, техника, как и материалы испытаний и расследований засекречивается – правильно. Я еще раз повторяю, что я не утверждаю, а констатирую факт о том, что материалы и фото расследования закрыты. А то, что Вы называете государственную тайну «бредом» - Ваше право. Можете пойти с этим словом в баню и попариться, или написать письмо Бушу, чтоб он рассекретил материалы по 1983 году, приведя железный аргумент, каковым представляете слово «бред»! Это.., по вашим словам - будет выглядеть серьезно!
И откуда у Вас информация, что у нас распродают новейшее вооружение? Только что упомянули Ту-300…, за границу его не продают… И по продажам это не ко мне, я не из Росвооружения…
Об иностранцах на наших режимных предприятиях… Таковых не видел и не слышал об этом… Наверно, как сказал Михайл Степанович, «так надо»… 
Так что сами не перегибайте! 
И просто удивительно! Человек с таким упорным желанием поснимать для семейного альбома секретные объекты - и на свободе!?

----------


## Nazar

2 Холостяк 
По Курску, здесь у нас в Питере, люди из 1ЦНИИ ВМФ и ЦКБ Рубин, входившие в коммисию по расследованию катастрофы, до сих пор не все и не все знают о причине взрыва в торпедном отсеке , говорят только что на 90% причиной послужило внешнее воздействие, а вот уж было это столкновение с грунтом, с миной (как в кино) , с другой лодкой, или это была случайно пущеная торпеда или сошедшая с курса ПКР
с Петра, мы скорее всего не узнаем.

----------


## Холостяк

Это что ж получается... Мы уже не в состоянии отслеживать даже небольшую площадь, где сами и проводим учения? Не знаем что там летает, плавает и ходит?

----------


## Nazar

> Это что ж получается... Мы уже не в состоянии отслеживать даже небольшую площадь, где сами и проводим учения? Не знаем что там летает, плавает и ходит?


Вы на СФ давно были, я летом, а лодки американские ходили в Баренцовом море и в лучшие для нашего флота времени и в Кольский залив заходили и с нашими лодками бортами "терлись", тем более за учениями они всегда наблюдают , так сказать с "первого ряда"

----------


## Холостяк

Ну так можно их в первый ряд пустить, только билет пусть покупают и на то место куда укажут!
В смысле того, что - пусть смотрят. Однако одно дело когда о них знают и делают вид, что нет... А другое дело когда - полные "незнайки", что под носом творится!

----------


## Nazar

К сожалению на флоте сейчас не та ситуация, что-бы им указывать тем более еще хуже она была в 90х

----------


## Жора

По-моему, зря отдельные товарищи на Холостяка ополчились. Прав он, похоже насчёт мишени - незачем её врагам показывать. По крайней мере, в деталях. Ибо на основании состояния обломков можно судить об эффективности средств поражения. В "Технике и вооружениях" в своё время была подборка про ПКР, там, например, утверждалось, что америкосы при создании средств обороны от них столкнулись с проблемой - в ракету-то они попасть могут, только она сволочь, слишком крепкая, после попадания летит по инерции и всё равно попадает, куда летела. То есть её нужно ещё и разрушить, в мелкий винегрет пошинковать. Те же проблемы, слышал, и у наших были, чуть не до жертв доходило.
Что же касается гражданской авиации, тут ещё один фактор добавляется - не следует публику почтеннейшую лишний раз эпатировать подробностями авиапроисшествий. А то все привыкли к некрофилии в СМИ - как где труп, так покажут его с разных сторон, расскажут как жил, что ел, потом (в деталях) - как из живого мёртвым стал, потом повторят ещё. Вот и начинаем требовать - ещё, ещё!
А между тем, всё, что можно рассказать, и так рассказали.
Был вон несколько лет назад случай, когда в "Шереметьево" разбился ИЛ-86, так, по-моему, внятной причины до сих пор не огласили. Я понял толко, что "самолёт был исправен", стабилизатор "самопроизвольно изменил положение", после чего всё и произошло. И без ракет, вроде, обошлось. Хотя слухи могут ходит какие угодно. Запросто можно бучу затеять, что от нас что-то утаивают.

----------


## Холостяк

Просто некоторые вещи (та же секретность), о которых люди не знают или не встречались с ними, начинают принимать в штыки. 
Я же в свою очередь по поводу засекречивания могу привести пример, что по службе пришлось побывать в НИИ ВВС и увидеть рабочее место, где расследовали части самолета Як-40 на котором погиб известный журналист Боровик. Так тоже – фотографировать строго запрещено. И более того, я заглянул в хвостовую часть и хотел опереться на руку, но меня сразу отдернули. Эксперт НИИ сказал, что по самолету собрали останки людей, однако очень мелкие куски плоти могли остаться и они представляют огромную опасность. А опасность эта – трупный яд. При контакте или попадании на кожу, человек умирает за очень короткий срок, лекарств и спасения от этого яда нет. Так что, это так кажется все просто, а на деле… Фотографий частей и этого самолета никто не видел, только прозвучал вывод, озвученный официальным лицом по материалам расследования. Хоть и в этом происшествии, как сказал Жора, обошлись без ракет… Материалы расследования тоже закрыты для общего доступа...

----------


## Жора

Фёдор Моисеич, ну Вы рассмешили! :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  
Как Вы себе представляете "трупный яд"? Это что за боевое отравляющее вещество такое? Так ведь врагов нещадно уничтожать можно - взял труп повешенного предателя, прокрутил его через мясорубку - и в расположении неприятеля распылить - все сразу передохнут, можно голыми руками брать. Хотя нет, голыми нельзя, там же страшный яд :Eek:  
Закрыть всю зону, как Чернобыль, лет эдак на ....дцать.
Реальная опасность - микробы, столбняк там всякий, гангрена газовая, и.т.д. Вот только через неповреждённую кожу оно не пройдёт, особенно если руки немытые в рот не совать. А царапаться там действительно нежелательно.

----------


## Холостяк

Ну, трупный яд - это гипотетическое выражение. К примеру: биогенные амины, способные вызвать токсическое воздействие на организм, это кадаверин и путресцин (так называемые трупные яды). Ссылка на трупный яд из энциклопедии Брокгауза-Ефрона http://www.cultinfo.ru/fulltext/1/00...103/103058.htm
Само собой и о края рваного металла без проблем порезаться, даже нанести малейшие повреждения кожи... и поминай как звали...   
Кровь, которая забрызгала некоторые части, тоже не известно кому принадлежала... Может больному СПИДом...
Но в любом случае, не вдаваясь в подробности рассуждения – части аварийной авиатехники не так уж и безобидны. И все не так просто...
Я подчеркнул на примере даже эту «мелочь», не затрагивая глобальные вопросы Государственной безопасности.
Так что Жора - не прикалывайтесь!!!

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Само собой и о края рваного металла без проблем порезаться, даже нанести малейшие повреждения кожи... и поминай как звали...  
> Кровь, которая забрызгала некоторые части, тоже не известно кому принадлежала... Может больному СПИДом...



Фёдор Моисеевич, насчёт трупного яда вас действительно банально "развели" :). А что до ВИЧ, так у него вообще очень низкая вирулентность. Оказавшись вне человеческого организма, этот вирус живёт считанные минуты, после чего благополучно загибается. Более того, вы сильно удивитесь (насколько я знаю, эта статистика вообще в "воспитательных" целях не афишируется), но средняя вероятность заразиться, например, при незащищённом(!) половом контакте с носителем ВИЧ составляет только 30%. Это я вам всё, простите, как химик говорю :).

----------


## Topper

Джентльмены, если тема ещё интересна, позволю себе некоторые просто мысли вслух.
Прежде всего, извините, повторюсь, - события (любые) нельзя рассматривать в отрыве от эпохи, в которой они происходили. Ближе к теме: действия ДС Камчатки регламентировались действовавшими в то время приказами в отношении боевого дежурства. Если мне не изменяет память, в те времена нарушитель госграницы, согласно приказу по организации БД (номер не помню), должен был быть либо принуждён к посадке, либо сбит.
Для *Юки*: решение о сбитии принимал в то время, как Вы помните, командующий армией ПВО (оперативный дежурный КП - только в случае применения нарушителем оружия, а такового применения не было). Ну, разбудили командующего ночью, невероятно быстро пригнали за ним УАЗик, он прибыл на КП, разобрался в обстановке... Минут тридцать-сорок. Если он принял решение сбить нарушителя - тот уже пролетел 450-600 км, и практически вышел из зоны действия елизовского полка. География такая, наращивать зону нечем. Но самостоятельное принятие решения в те годы - скорее исключение, чем правило. Поэтому, предположим, командарм таки решил сначала (как бы чего не вышло) доложиться в Москву. Там такая же мотивировка - и дежурный генерал ЦКП докладывает Главкому... Это - лишь домыслы, но можно смело предположить, что таковые доклады продолжались вплоть до уровня Генерального Секрктаря ЦК... или, как минимум, - министра обороны. Всё это - тоже время, и немалое. Вы, по идее, должны помнить те времена, и рассуждения об уродах из ПВО кажутся несколько спекулятивными. В конце концов, речь идёт о сбитии самолёта, а это - чьи-то смерти, и уроды мигом превращаются в гуманистов, правда?
Далее идёт Охотское море, самолётов РЛДН в наличии нет, посему - доклады идут себе своим чередом, а оповещение ПВО - своим. Рискну предположить, что на Сахалине (как и в других районах побережья) нарушителя уже ждали. Опять вернёмся к боевым документам того времени: или принудить, или сбить. Принудить - не получилось. Рассуждения об отсутствии трассирующих снарядов в лентах УПК на Су-15 позвольте считать несостоятельными: набивка лент "три бронебойных - один ОФЗ" - штатная схема не только в ВВС или А ПВО СССР, - трассеры нужны в первую очередь для корректировки (контроля) стрельбы из СПВ, т.к. пушка - это сначала оружие, и лишь потом - мигалка на крыше милицейской "Волги". ...А на связь он не выходил. Договора о предотвращении опасной военной деятельности со всеми их изысками типо "Чуваг дельта эко Седло, стоп лэйзер" - появились позже (и в немалой степени как следствие Сахалинского инцидента). Сбили. Возможно - не хотели (боялись, жалели, - что угодно) - но, опять же рискну предположить, подоспел однозначный приказ из Москвы. И - сбили. Опознавать ночью сложно, да и инертность мысли (он же шёл наверняка как "тот самый нарушитель" с Камчатки), рассуждения о различиях электронных отметок от Б-747 и РЦ-135 (или даже, скажем, от Ан-22 и МиГ-21, ну это к слову) оставьте журналистам. ...И цель сбили - потому что должны были сбить.
Теперь вопрос - а почему в качестве причины такого вот рейда рассматривается исключительно "вскрытие системы ПВО" на Дальнем Востоке? А что там вскрывать? Любой специалист - РЛС-ник, посмотрев на карту Камчатки, нарисует не только возможные места дислокации позиций РЛС, но и их зону обзора. Кроме того, по-любому, до вскрытия специального пакета все РЛС излучают на частотах мирного времени, а эти частоты и так разведаны и известны. Так что там вскрывать? Однако, поставив вопрос по-другому, мы можем получить вполне адекватные ответы: итак, а если главная цель была не ненужное "вскрытие системы ПВО" а банальная провокация со стороны США? - апплодисменты американцам. Мгновенно после инцидента: заявление Государственного Департамента США, речь Президента США со знаменитой фразой, что СССР - Империя Зла и фсё такое. Последствия: прекращение каких бы то ни было дел по всякой там разрядке, Хельсингским соглашениям 1975 г. и прочим мирным делам. Новый старт гонки вооружений и холодной войны - а это прежде всего деньги, джентльмены, и огромные деньги. Всякий раз, когда я слышу "патриотические" или "общечеловеческие" и т.п. фразы от политиков любой страны, я стараюсь найти ответ на вопрос "А кто в следствие всего этого наполняет кошелёк?" - и всё становится на свои места.
*Юки*, о моём умном папе - согласен, он достаточно умён, ВВА им. Ю.А.Гагарина с отличием, бывший офицер Оперативного Управления ГШ В ПВО, полковник в отставке. Все остальное - Ваши домыслы. У него три инфаркта и говорить на такие темы ему просто трудно.
Кроме того, набрав в Яндексе Ваш ник и внимательно посмотрев результаты, должен признать, что если беседа здесь будет продолжаться в Вашем типичном стиле - Вы просто останетесь без собеседников.
*Gaduka*, кое что - позже (на следующей неделе) и - в личном сообщении, прошу немного подождать. Хотя - ничего сенсационного...

----------


## Холостяк

Lupus Sapiens:
Ну, сразу - "развели"... Выражения у Вас... При мне специалисты в перчатках работали. Подиненные беспокоятся о руководстве. Я Вам опять констатирую факты, а Вы все воспринимаете странно. Только написал, если есть возражения хоть из интернета дайте ссылку. Что к примеру, "трупный яд" или СПИД - безопасны... Низкая "вирулентность".., прямо как по телевизору. Только вот мрут и заражаются от того же СПИДа не мало... Ведь 30% барьер указали! А кто застрахован, что не попадет в эти проценты? У меня знакомый наблюдателем ООН ездил в Африку, его тоже "разводили" на инструктаже перед отъездом. Только когда пролежал в госпитале с малярией и гепатитом вместе взятыми - понял, что не разводили.
С таким "веселым" отношением людей к серьезным вещам, я по жизни встречаюсь постоянно, только потом раскаяния у них не веселые.

*По теме:* Я согласен с логической цепочкой мышления Топпера… Но хочется добавить относительно причины нарушения воздушного пространства СССР… Вскрытие системы ПВО как основное предположение, дело в том, что на Кольском полуострове в 1978 году именно это являлось основной задачей при нарушении подобным бортом воздушного пространства. Именно вскрытие ПВО, время «Ч» приведения в боевую готовность, откуда идет перехват и как быстро, средства перехвата, силы и средства задействованные на решение этой задачи... Дело в том, кто связан с составлением планов по мобилизационной готовности, время по «реагированию» является важной составляющей боеспособности и обороноспособности, привлекаемые силы и средства… Есть штатные силы и средства, есть и дополнительные. 
Даже обычная станция связи является предметом разведки. Не говорю о РЛС… Поэтому вопросы типа "А что там вскрывать?" ну не умные... Так же относительно частот... Во время боевых действий - они другие, есть запасные... Изменяется режимы работы... Все интересно разведке... Просто несколько удивляет, что собеседники имеющие к армии непосредственное отношение, не имеют представления о таких вещах.
Эти «параметры» и хотели установить американцы. Если Вы человек военный и в плотную этой темы по службе касались, то давно это бы было ясно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Холостяк, ты мой пост внимательно читал или не читал вовсе? У меня такое ощущение, что пальцы у тебя барабанят по клаве безо всякого участия головы. Может тебе жениться?

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## juky-puky

> Джентльмены, если тема ещё интересна, позволю себе некоторые просто мысли вслух.
> Прежде всего, извините, повторюсь, - события (любые) нельзя рассматривать в отрыве от эпохи, в которой они происходили. Ближе к теме: действия ДС Камчатки регламентировались действовавшими в то время приказами в отношении боевого дежурства. Если мне не изменяет память, в те времена нарушитель госграницы, согласно приказу по организации БД (номер не помню), должен был быть либо принуждён к посадке, либо сбит.


- Но вынужден в триста хренадцатый раз повторить, что по действующим и тогда (и идентичным нынешним) документам, самолёту-перехватчику полагалось подойти к нарушителю на установленную относительно нарушителя позицию и подать тому установленные сигналы. И никаких альтернатив этому не было прописано в МИРНОЕ ВРЕМЯ. Ничего этого так и не было сделано за все полтора часа полёта Боинга в советской зоне.



> Для *Юки*: решение о сбитии принимал в то время, как Вы помните, командующий армией ПВО (оперативный дежурный КП - только в случае применения нарушителем оружия, а такового применения не было). Ну, разбудили командующего ночью, невероятно быстро пригнали за ним УАЗик, он прибыл на КП, разобрался в обстановке... Минут тридцать-сорок. Если он принял решение сбить нарушителя - тот уже пролетел 450-600 км, и практически вышел из зоны действия елизовского полка. География такая, наращивать зону нечем. Но самостоятельное принятие решения в те годы - скорее исключение, чем правило. Поэтому, предположим, командарм таки решил сначала (как бы чего не вышло) доложиться в Москву. Там такая же мотивировка - и дежурный генерал ЦКП докладывает Главкому... Это - лишь домыслы, но можно смело предположить, что таковые доклады продолжались вплоть до уровня Генерального Секрктаря ЦК... или, как минимум, - министра обороны. Всё это - тоже время, и немалое. Вы, по идее, должны помнить те времена, и рассуждения об уродах из ПВО кажутся несколько спекулятивными. В конце концов, речь идёт о сбитии самолёта, а это - чьи-то смерти, и уроды мигом превращаются в гуманистов, правда?


- "Опять - двадцать пять!" "Я ему про Фому - он мне - про Ерёму!" См. предыдущий пост: *подойти и подать установленные команды!*
Не выполняет команд или пытается уйти, удрать - сбивай его тогда на здоровье, вся вина за гибель пассажиров будет тогда на нём! 



> Далее идёт Охотское море, самолётов РЛДН в наличии нет, посему - доклады идут себе своим чередом, а оповещение ПВО - своим. Рискну предположить, что на Сахалине (как и в других районах побережья) нарушителя уже ждали.


- Ну, так тем более.



> Опять вернёмся к боевым документам того времени: или принудить, или сбить. Принудить - не получилось. Рассуждения об отсутствии трассирующих снарядов в лентах УПК на Су-15 позвольте считать несостоятельными: набивка лент "три бронебойных - один ОФЗ" - штатная схема не только в ВВС или А ПВО СССР, - трассеры нужны в первую очередь для корректировки (контроля) стрельбы из СПВ, т.к. пушка - это сначала оружие, и лишь потом - мигалка на крыше милицейской "Волги". ...А на связь он не выходил. Договора о предотвращении опасной военной деятельности со всеми их изысками типо "Чуваг дельта эко Седло, стоп лэйзер" - появились позже (и в немалой степени как следствие Сахалинского инцидента). Сбили.


- Ты опять начинаешь пытаться мне мозги (как называется этот глагол?) компостировать. Ты говоришь о чём угодно, только не о том, что требовалось сделать.  Ты посмотрел документ, ЧТО ДОЛЖЕН БЫЛ СДЕЛАТь ПЕРЕХВАТЧИК? КУДА ПОДОЙТИ И ГДЕ СТАТЬ ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО НАРУШТЕЛЯ? КАК СЕБЯ ОБОЗНАЧИТь И КАКОЙ ПОЛУЧИТь ОТВЕТ? КАКИЕ КОМАНДЫ ПОДАТЬ И КАК ДАЛЬШЕ ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ? Ни хрена этого и близко не сделал Осипович и мне непонятно, честно говоря, почему? Бояться ему было этого самолёта совершенно нечего, даже если бы это был В-52.



> Возможно - не хотели (боялись, жалели, - что угодно) - но, опять же рискну предположить, подоспел однозначный приказ из Москвы. И - сбили. Опознавать ночью сложно


- Если подойдёшь на 200-300 метров - раз плюнуть. А если подойдешь на 100-60 метров к кабине, КАК И ДОЛЖЕН БЫЛ ПОДОЙТИ ОСИПОВИЧ - просто невозможно, чтобы лётчики из кабины тебя не заметили. Но если будешь пытаться подавать какие-то сигналы, летя сзади нарушителя в 7-8 километра и даже палы из пушки н только бронебойными, но и трассирующими - никто никогда тебя не увидит, да и какие команды можно оттуда подать?? Дурдом...  :Mad:  



> , да и инертность мысли (он же шёл наверняка как "тот самый нарушитель" с Камчатки), рассуждения о различиях электронных отметок от Б-747 и РЦ-135 (или даже, скажем, от Ан-22 и МиГ-21, ну это к слову) оставьте журналистам. ...И цель сбили - потому что должны были сбить.


- Ты же обязанности часового знаешь? "Нарушителя границ поста положено пристрелить!" Положено, ТОЛЬКО НЕ СРАЗУ! Сначала ему надо подать целую кучу команд - подать ему команду - это ты должен быть уверен, что он способен её воспринять! Не пробурчать себе её под нос или отвернувшись в сторону, а так,  чтобы он тебя понял! 
Стой, кто идёт?!
Стой, назад!
Стой, обойти вправо (влево)!
Предупредительный выстрел в воздух!
И только после этого, если нарушитель не выполняет команд или обращается в бегство - по нему применяется оружие.
Что тут для офицера непонятно?



> Теперь вопрос - а почему в качестве причины такого вот рейда рассматривается исключительно "вскрытие системы ПВО" на Дальнем Востоке? А что там вскрывать? Любой специалист - РЛС-ник, посмотрев на карту Камчатки, нарисует не только возможные места дислокации позиций РЛС, но и их зону обзора. Кроме того, по-любому, до вскрытия специального пакета все РЛС излучают на частотах мирного времени, а эти частоты и так разведаны и известны. Так что там вскрывать? Однако, поставив вопрос по-другому, мы можем получить вполне адекватные ответы: итак, а если главная цель была не ненужное "вскрытие системы ПВО" а банальная провокация со стороны США? - апплодисменты американцам. Мгновенно после инцидента: заявление Государственного Департамента США, речь Президента США со знаменитой фразой, что СССР - Империя Зла и фсё такое. Последствия: прекращение каких бы то ни было дел по всякой там разрядке, Хельсингским соглашениям 1975 г. и прочим мирным делам. Новый старт гонки вооружений и холодной войны - а это прежде всего деньги, джентльмены, и огромные деньги. Всякий раз, когда я слышу "патриотические" или "общечеловеческие" и т.п. фразы от политиков любой страны, я стараюсь найти ответ на вопрос "А кто в следствие всего этого наполняет кошелёк?" - и всё становится на свои места.


- Так тем более! "Сорвать коварные замыслы империалистов", а не помогать им! 
Задумал Рейган загнать гражднский самолёт в зону дальневосточной ПВО в надежде, что тамошние уроды его собьют, не разобравшишь с ним и будучи не в состоянии посадить - и вот тут-то Рейган объявляет СССР "Империей зла" и т.д.
А вместо этого толковые парни из ПВО дальнего востока ещё пепред Камчаткой этот самолёт вяжут, в петропавловске-Камчатском садят и шмонают, находят шпионскую аппаратуру и живых шпионов! И руководство СССР всё в белых фраках, а Рейган - в ерьме с головы до ног!
Что непонятно?



> *Юки*, о моём умном папе - согласен, он достаточно умён, ВВА им. Ю.А.Гагарина с отличием, бывший офицер Оперативного Управления ГШ В ПВО, полковник в отставке.


- Детки иногда в маму идут...  :Biggrin:  



> Все остальное - Ваши домыслы. У него три инфаркта и говорить на такие темы ему просто трудно.


- Чтоб он был здоров долгие годы! 



> Кроме того, набрав в Яндексе Ваш ник и внимательно посмотрев результаты, должен признать, что если беседа здесь будет продолжаться в Вашем типичном стиле - Вы просто останетесь без собеседников.


- У меня много разных ников на разных форумах и много ОЧЕНЬ РАЗНЫХ собеседников...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

А для сведения собеседников, статья 191 Устава гарнизоннной и каральной службы которая гласит:
_... Всех лиц, приближающихся к посту или к запретной границе, кроме начальника караула, помощника начальника караула, своего разводящего и лиц, сопровождаемых ими, часовой останавливает окриком "Стой, назад" или "Стой, обойти вправо (влево)". (чтобы пост, охраняемую зону ОБОЙТИ!!!)_
_При невыполнении приближающимся к посту или к запретной границе этого требования часовой предупреждает нарушителя окриком "Стой, стрелять буду" и немедленно вызывает начальника караула или разводящего. Если нарушитель продолжает приближаться к посту или к запретной границе, часовой досылает патрон в патронник производит предупредительный выстрел вверх. При невыполнении нарушителем и этого требования и попытке его проникнуть на пост (пересечь запретную границу) или обращении в бегство после такой попытки часовой применяет по нему оружие._ 
*То есть, предупреждения следуют при ПРИБЛИЖЕНИИ нарушителя к границе поста, а не на территории охраняемого объекта!!!* 

А вот в статье 190 этого же Устава :
_Часовой обязан применять оружие без предупреждения в случае явного нападения на него или на охраняемый им объект._ 
*То есть, при проникновении нарушителя на огражденную колючей проволокой территорию с предупреждающими надписями по периметру - оружие ПРИМЕНЯЕТСЯ БЕЗ ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЯ!!!* 
 

Ссылка на Устав ГиКС (обязанности часового):*http://www.kstu.edu.ru/military/textbook/lit/004/glava5/glava5_9.asp*

*Вы что в караул не ходили за все время службы и Устав не учили??? Я уж не говорю про наряд Начкаром, а просто часовым!!! Ну Вы блин даете!!!*
*ЕСЛИ ПРИМЕРЫ ПРИВОДИТЕ ТО ХОТЬ ПРИВОДИТЕ КОРРЕКТНО...*

Применение оружия по самолету-нарушителю в воздушном пространстве СССР в 1983 году последовало после установленных международным правом попыток установить с ним связь и предупредить визуальными сигналами. В частности: на попытки связаться по радио с земли, самолет-нарушитель не отвечал, наведенный самолет перехватчик установив визуальный контакт, покачиванием крыльев, полетом с пересеканием курса самолета-нарушителя и бортовыми огнями пытался предупредить пилота самолета-нарушителя и связаться с ним по радио, однако эти попытки были проигнорированы. После чего пилот перехвата произвел предупредительную очередь в которую входили и трассирующие снаряды и были видны с самолета нарушителя, на что нарушитель изменил курс из воздушного пространства СССР. Все происходило в точности как в 1978 году над Кольским полуостровом – подтверждая преднамеренность нарушения воздушного пространства СССР в разведовательных целях. И более того… Пилот визуально увидел, что самолет является НЕ ПАССАЖИРСКИМ и НЕ ГРАЖДАНСКИМ!!! После доклада, пилот перехвата получил приказ по уничтожению нарушителя. Приказ был выполнен. (раз уж привели ссылку на Устав караульной службы, то во всю видно, что нарушитель уже топтался по территории поста, даже успел помочиться там и за этим делом был уничтожен )

----------


## Nazar

> А вот в статье 190 этого же Устава :
> Часовой обязан применять оружие без предупреждения в случае явного нападения на него или на охраняемый им объект. 
> То есть, при проникновении нарушителя на огражденную колючей проволокой территорию с предупреждающими надписями по периметру - оружие ПРИМЕНЯЕТСЯ БЕЗ ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЯ!!!


Не надо путать проникновение на пост и нападение на пост, это кардинально разные вещи. Просто я с этим очень близко столкнулся , когда во время прохождения моего обучения в училище , сначала был чуть не застрелен человек не имеющий отношения к заступившему караулу, а потом караулом было похищено оружие со склада боепитания. В первом случае я стоял дежурным по корпусу где произошел выстрел , а во втором менял караул после совершения кражи.
И еще очень долго потом пол училища у нас (особено те кто попал в караулы между крайней проверкой склада и обнаружением пропажи 36 автоматов) общались с компетентными органами , в том числе и на предмет знания устава ГиКС.
Даю вводную, аэродром Североморск-1 , охраняемая часовым стоянка с обозначеными на бетонке границами поста, Вы примерно представляете сколько дополнительных суток к отпуску может получить часовой за один грибной сезон? 
или допустим я , в состоянии алкогольного опъянения , очень тихо , пока Вы обходили свой пост, пробрался на его территорию и уснул под забором.
Ваши действия ? Правильно валить меня надо, ведь на лицо явное проникновение на объект.
Короче это очень сложный вопрос и еще более сложным он становится после совершения или не совершения решающего выстрела.

----------


## Холостяк

Nazar:
Я не знаю как это в состоянии алкогольного опъянения можно пробраться через два ряда колючки оборудованной сигнализацией и через контрольную полосу, которая согласно установленного порядка находится возле ограждения!!??? Что ж у вас за посты такие игрушечные были??? Поэтому видимо у Вас сложилось такое поверхностное отношение к караульной службе. Пост и охраняемый объект, находящийся под охраной караула, оборудуются согласно установленного порядка - и ограждениями, и вышками, и предупредительными табличками, и контрольной полосой, которая выполняет роль и противопожарного ограждения... Объекты дополнительно могут быть оргаждены металической сетью под напряжением. Я лично такую сеть видел, когда срабатывала сигнализация от того что в ней "жарились" зайцы...  Поэтому приникновение на пост алкашей и грибников - исключено. Проникнуть на пост возможно только при умышленном повреждении ограждения, сигнализации, сеть... Так что училищные (школьные) посты тем более не оборудованные как положено - вина должностных лиц. И вот проблемы, которые возникают при охране таких "объектов" и возникают именно из-за  халатности ответственных должностных лиц которые должным образом не обеспечивают установленное оборудование по охране. И с должностными лицами из прокуратуры я тоже общался относительно г и КС, и конкретно именно по организации оборудования объектов для охраны. Все правила оборудования постов техсредствами не указаны в Уставе, есть Приказ МО РФ по организации службы войск с расстояниями, размерами и т.п..
Так что я не путаю ничего. Поэтому слово приникновение используется именно как умышленное деяние, юридическим языком - как следствие имеющую цель явного нападения на объект... ( прокуратура рассматривает разведку на охраняемом объекте - тоже как умышленное деяние, при котором часовой валит шпиЁна без предупреждения). И прокуратура рассматривает это именно так.
Вводная, относительно отвратной организации охраны объектов на Североморской авиабазе - это безответственность должностных лиц... От сюда и проблемы и накладки, "подгонка" статей Устава Г и КС к этим безобразиям... "Чего бы, да не вышло!" И как следствие - всеобщий бардак. 
Организация охраны стоянки самолетов, наиболее близкое к нам как к авиаторам, так же описано в Приказе ГК ВВС по организации службы войск... И подразумевает то, что стоянка самолетов находится в охраняемой зоне аэродрома. А аэродром тоже имеет ограждение, посты, сигнализацию и т.д.. То что к примеру сейчас на некоторых аэродромах, без проблем хоть на танке заезжай к стоянке самолетов - вина должностных лиц. НО НИ КАК НЕ УПУЩЕНИЕ УСТАВА (на который тут ссылаются)! И в данном случае, при приближении к боевому самолету находящемуся на охраняемой стоянке, оружие применяется без вопросов. Тут явно человек не грибы под самолетом собирать намерен... И так служба, кто застал советское время, и была организована в боевых авиа полках.
Более того и в меня в ГСВГ стрельнули. И все правильно,  согласно устава было. Так как сам полез на стоянку самолетов в вечернее время, хоть и по службе, но без начкара и разводящего...
Так что не надо нарушения преподносить как соответствующие требованиям Устава и других Руководящих документов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Холостяку
А ты ничего не путаешь? Точно БЫЛ ПРОИЗВЕДЕН ВЫСТРЕЛ ПОПЕРЕК КУРСА САМОЛЕТА? Из пистолета?

----------


## Холостяк

Из ракетницы!   Шутка! Бамбарбия, киргуду!

Изменил в тексте написанное, более понятным разъяснением...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> С таким "веселым" отношением людей к серьезным вещам, я по жизни встречаюсь постоянно, только потом раскаяния у них не веселые.


Фёдор Моисеевич, я это написал не для того, чтобы продемонстрировать своё "весёлое" отношение, а чтобы намекнуть вам, что у вас отношение уж слишком и чересчур тотально "грустное", вне зависимости от того, о чём речь: режимах секретности, трупном яде, несении караульной службы, etc.

----------


## Topper

Христос воскресе!
Всем счастья, здоровья, любви и мудрости!  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

2 Холостяк
Из всего что Вы написали, у меня сложилось два мнения , 
1) Либо у Вас чрезмерно идеальный взгляд на ситуацию
2) Либо Вы давно не были в частях
И я в жизни не поверю, что служба стреляла в Вас без предупреждения, скажите где и когда это было , поверьте проверить этот факт , вернее ЧП, ведь стрельба на посту это ЧП? не так-ли?, не составит труда :Wink:  
Еще раз задам Вам вопрос,но поставлю его по-другому,
 если на территории своего поста ,Вы обнаружите спящий организм (не  важно как туда попавший)  и примените по нему оружие на поражение , при условии , что это тело не выказывает намерения явного нападения на Вас или охраняемый Вами объект, сколько лет к "отпуску"  Вы получите после суда ?
А теперь давайте переведем это в плоскость аэродрома, пусть даже Советского периода, который я еще застал, правда будучи 12 летним пацаном, Вы часовой на стоянке 1АЭ , у Вас под охраной находится 12 самолетов , выстроеных в линию, примерно 100-150 метров, Вы обходите пост и уходите к крайнему справа самолету, сделав обход Вы возвращяетесь к крайнему слева самолету и видите пьяного грибника , мирно спящего около элекрощита. Это я о том как можно безболезнено оказаться на территории объекта.
Если аэродром полка, к которому Вы приписаны , или стоянка окружена двумя линиями колючей проволки под напряжением , то это лично для меня новое, а я был на очень многих аэродромах, на которых ничего не менялось с Советских времен.
А по поводу организации службы в Североморске, мой отец был там ком.полка и совмещал эту должность с должностью нач.гарнизона  и при всем этом "бардаке" с организацией караулов , как-то убереглись и от стрельбы и от напедений на посты и от трупов явных нарушителей.
Не будем ругаться и спорить. Грех это сегодня, я нарушил ибо очень грешен.
С Праздником. Христос Воскреси. :Smile:

----------


## Жора

Воистину воскресе!

----------


## KAV

У нас на аэродроме Чойбалсан, если полностью осуществлять часовым обход стоянки любой АЭ строго по инструкции, как раз почти 2 часа уходило, т.е. полная смена, ибо капониры располагались друг от друга на весьма и весьма приличном расстоянии, а у каждого надо было осмотреть ворота, патерны, газоотводы, проверить наличие печатей на дверях, да еще эскадрильский домик, домик ИАС эскадрильи, подземное защитное укрытие и т.п. За это время на стоянку при желании ни то, что один - рота бы спокойно проникла. А это промежду прочим 1979 год был.

----------


## Холостяк

Lupus Sapiens:
Тут как-то по трупам разговор пошел, и я несколько отключил восприятие юмора. Все слишком серьезно воспринял. Вы правильно поняли, что «загрустил».
Все нормально! 

Nazar:
Правильное впечатление. Я действительно давненько не был в командировках в частях. Как сказал товарищ Саахов: «Все кабинет, кабинет». Но представляю, что, да как. В свое время был на Кубинке, так на аэродром не проехать - не пройти, даже видео наблюдение. И это в Советское время. Сейчас – проверьте сами… Я уже… А то, что мнение такое «идеальное», что сам просто ездил с и слушал «лепет» должностных лиц по организации службы войск, что диву давался… Просто у меня за время службы утвердился взгляд - должно быть как положено. Но реальность я и сам знаю… Но эту реальность мы сами и делаем…
Относительно обязанностей часового… Действительно, в частях должностные лица делают так чтоб, подогнать требования руководящих документов к организации службы, а не организацию службы к требованиям документов. Естественно стрелять в голову спящему на посту нарушителю – кощунство. Однако, при приведении этого примера, как на все 100% уверен, при разборе этого случая не подумают о причине – как же посторонний спокойно проник на пост, да и еще успел спеть колыбельную и сладко заснуть???... Где был часовой? И вместо того, чтоб наказать, как положено виновных – все спустят на тормозах. Ведь все свои… В первой половине 90-х даже Указ был Ельцина, в связи с участившимися случаями нападений на посты и бездействию часовых при котором захватывали технику, оружие или просто измывались над военными, в котором категорически указывалось на применение оружия. Даже до такого докатились…
То, что один часовой на «весь аэродром»..., уж извините, это явное нарушение должностными лицами организации охраны объектов. Есть требования относительно площади, визуальной видимости для охраны одного часового… Если нормы эти превышены - уже не один, а два часовых, три, четыре… При отсутствии личного состава предусмотрена замена техническими средствами охраны. Вообщем, при положенной организации караульной службы на объекте, там не будут собирать грибы и спать алики…
О моем случае… Я двигаясь пешком на «02», решил срезать маршрут и потопал через стоянку самолетов. Тоже подумал, на авось… Молодой был… Часовой пальнул с положения на груди. Пуля пролетела у меня над головой. Я упал и заорал, чтоб звал Начкара. Приехал минут через 10 ГАЗ-66 с Начкаром и караульными. Часового и меня отвезли в караулку. Прозвонили, установить мою личность, так как я не знал офицеров обслуги. Начкар сказал, что мне повезло, так как могло кончиться плачевно для меня, а боец за бдительность поехал бы в отпуск. Потом я написал объясниловку и «радостный» потопал отходить. Далее был «разбор полетов» с наказанием… Когда я, «по-курсантскому» хотел спросить, типа, а где окрики «Стой!» и все такое… Мне ответили, что я уже находился на территории поста, то есть проник на пост… Я возразил, как тут собеседники на форуме… На что мне мой командир сказал, что боец орал во все горло – «про себя»… И иди доказывай, что нет, при встрече с архангелами! Потом на читках приказов и такие факты зачитывали, что «валили»… И по Закону все правильно делали.
К сожалению, не всегда срабатывает принцип – пронесло и обошлись без ЧП. Есть примеры применения оружия не к карауле, а согласно статьи Устава Внутренней службы СССР, которую в Уставе РФ убрали, это разрешение применить оружие в отношении подчиненного открыто не выполняющего приказ командира в мирное время… И таких я не мало знаю фактов.
По стоянке с колючкой – не передергивайте. Я написал, что стоянка уже находится в охраняемой зоне аэродрома. Соответствующие и требования к этому месту.
Вот у амеров, стояночка самолетов под охраной даже заборчиком огорожена, и сто пудово, «валят» они «грибников» и «алкашей» при проникновении!

А так в тему… Я действительно слышал о том, что пилот произвел даже не одну предупредительную очередь, а две. И потом по темке проходило то, что ночью визуально «не могли» определить тип самолета. Это не правильно. Тот, кто летал даже на гражданских самолетах видели, что за облаками визуально нет препятствий для обзора. Хотя об облачности в то время сложно говорить, была или нет. Хотя сомневаюсь, так как разведку проводят так ,что бы можно было фотографировать и из космоса... Но... Время перехвата – это 6 – 7 часов когда на высоте еще идет подсветка от солнца из-за горизонта. Так же я сомневаюсь, что в это время не видно было Луны. Отраженного от Луны света, так же (или) освещенности от солнца из-за горизонта, достаточно для визуального контакта даже не освещенного объекта. Как тут некоторые ошибочно утверждают, что это был пассажирский лайнер, то световую иллюминацию от бортовых огней и окон иллюминаторов уж точно видно из далека…  

С Праздником!

----------


## Андрей

Я еще раз, наблюдая со стороны, данный "спор" позволю себе высказаться. До сих пор ни одна из спорящих сторон,  ни Пука-низвергатель ни Одинокий , как самые крайние антагонисты в данной теме, ни привели ни одного весомого аргумента, как то документы той поры, хотя бы опубликованые в открытой печати, или рассказы очевидцев или непосредственных, живых, участников инциндента с обеих сторон. Всяческие ссылки на "личные пристрастия, здравый смысл, обьективные и субьективные  рассуждения, богатый жизненный и военный опыт,  крепкие и фундаментальные знания в области техники и вооружений , а так же на ссылки в интернете-самом обьективном источнике информации" пустое сотрясание воздуха. Например; доказать видели пилоты самолета-нарушителя трассы предупредительных выстрелов с Су-15 или нет, и хотели они что-нибудь видеть вообще, опираясь даже на такие богатые знания как у наших "экспертов", а не на данные обьективного контроля, практически не возможно. Единственным и неповторимыми физическим свидетелем и участником событий, который мог бы пролить свет на финальную часть этого события, мог  быть летчик Осипович, но я так понимаю что не сложилось, теперь уже и не сложиться. Но осталось какое то количество "уродов из ПВО", как их называет Пука, я имею в виду "уродов" и прочих заинтересованых и не заинтересованых лиц с обеих сторон, на разных уровнях, у которых вы  могли бы приложив все ваши недюженные таланты взять интервью, установив лицо, добиться личной встречи и разрешения ссылаться на источник информации. Есть еще живые, уверяю Вас. Я конечно понимаю что с документальной информационной базой по данному случаю не так все просто, и не предлагаю брать приступом архивы КГБ и ЦРУ. Дерзайте люди, ищите и обрящите, но для этого надо потратить время на реальные поиски, а не на периодический "базар" в сети. Не обижайтесь на дилетанта, c Праздником Праздников Вас и даже Пуку, Христос Воскресе!!!!   P.S. Вопрос? Публиковалась ли у нас, в открытой печати,  запись переговоров пилотов самолета-нарушителя, перед передачей черных ящиков на запад или только у них.

----------


## gaduka

Но вот ты министр ВВС США, тебе нужно получить разведданные, ты спрашиваешь начальника своего оперативного управления: "Какова вероятность того, что самолёт будет посажен или сбит?" Он даёт команду прикинуть вероятность этого события и докладывает: около 100%!
 Ну? Корейцы тоже, не палочками для еды деланые, производят те же расчёты и говорят: "Да посол ты дядя Сэм, к нехолосой маме! Не пошлём мы своих людей на убой!"

С чего же так категорично 100%. Боинг 747 с американскими военными не сбили в том же районе. После 78-го года с корейским Боингом русские задумаются основательно открывать огонь или нет, но когда Боинг-707 отправляли в район развёртывания стратегических ракет как-то корейцы не сопративлялись дяде Сэму. Так что твои 100% выглядят весьма сильно завышенными.

- Вот о подъёме на перехват какого-то другого самолёта история почему-то вообще умалчивает. Да и почему в полку только 4 самолёта на боевом дежурстве, если в воздухе просто чёрт знает что твориться?! Десятки самолётов вероятного противника постоянно атакуют воздушное пространство Дальнего Востока! А на аэродроме - всего одно дежурное звено, - и никаких резервов, сплошное благодушие! Мне это непонятно. 
 Есть правда вариант: не было десятков американских самолётов, беспрерывно вторгающихся в воздушное пространство СССР. И хоть порядковый номер Боинга-747 был "51", однако это был номер цели за ночь (а дело шло к утру), за много часов, и никто, кроме этого Боинга к Камчатке близко не подходил, и никто, кроме этого Боинга над Камчаткой не свистел, как фанера над Парижем, 420 км (!). Вот поэтому командир этого полка спокойно спал дома до последнего момента, вот поэтому там никто не объявлял боевой тревоги и не переводил во всё более высокие степени боевой готовности всё новые звенья и эскадрильи. Не было реальных причин для этого.

По поводу перехвата других целей МиГарями. Так нам и не говорят какому типу самолёта пренадлежат найденные нашими обломки самолёта и сколько найдено останков людей и какова судьба этих останков. Ты что думаешь, засекретили только момент нажатия на кнопку РС,СС,Бомбы? По поводу 51-го номера цели. Учитывая что номера дают до 20-го, а после начинают отсчёт с начала интересная картина получается. Юки, ты явно чистейший теоретик военной службы и государство правильно сделало, что оставило тебя на инструкторской работе не допустив в строевые полки.

Цитата:
 Пошлёшь ли ты на такую операцию RC-135? Самолёт, напичканый новейшей секретной разведывательной аппратурой? Чтобы его посадили, а потом выпотрошили и вся эта аппаратура попала в руки врага?! Никогда в жизни!

 RС-135 как раз и пошлю. Даёт большую гарантию выполнения намеченного плана и уменьшает возможность что самолёт будет принуждён к посадке (1). 	
 - Нонсенс! (херня, в переводе с латинского) Что же помешает (ты - генерал американских ВВС, ответственный за операцию), посадить RC-135??  

Ты явно не читаешь посты собеседников. Поясню для тебя. Пауерс "вывалился за борт" со своего сбитого самолёта, а не катапультировался, ибо под креслом лежал ускоритель в 200 кг тратила.
 Теперь о том как не дать посадить Rc-135. Схема проста. Е-2С "Хокай" или Е-3 "Центри" + данные радио перехвата + пульт дистанционного управления + к примеру пластит на борту. По поводу экипажа, так фраза "Дерево свободы надо иногда окраплять кровью патриотов" не дело рук наших политологов и нашей пропаганды.

Цитата:
 Если приманку не собъют то как дальше придерживаться легенды? Можно конечно и концы в воду, но как тогда доставить пассажиров в Сеул рейс то вылетел? 	
 - На другом рейсе, по обычной трассе. А от этого самолёта отпереться - "Летучий голландец", ничего про него не знаем, кто его запустил и зачем! 

А тут советы показывают обломки и спрашивают "Чей катёнок с бортовым номером №?". Амеры тоже молчали в Ираке 3 дня о потери F-117 до момента пока не нашли его обломки и доказательства, что они его нашли не первыми. 

- А чем занимались три эскадрильи полка ПВО?!

Ты опять про подъём всего полка по команде командира полка? Прости, но это просто смешно такое заявления из уст человека, который вроде по твоему заявлению проходил в пагонах пол жизни.

- Ты на его месте выбрал варианты, которые вообще не имеют право на существование, но дело, повторяю, даже не в этом. Всё казанное никак не объясняет, почему же перехватчики не подошли к нему над самим Петропаловском-Камчатским?

Ты же знаток радиолокации, преподовал её чай ни чай, при каких условиях нет возможности навести перехватчик на цель. Ответ, при условии не возможности видеть его место положения, курса и высоты. Следующий вопрос, как могло произойти так, что при нарушении границы пропала отметка цели по причине чего наведение производилось по наитию а не по координатам? Ответ, по причине постановки активных помех в том районе.

Вот в этом месте я с тобой не согласен. Ты оспариваешь опыт людей использовавших свои знания и умения в практике и на боевом дежурстве, а не в классах училища. Если бы знание теории полностью соответствовали практике, то летёха только что окончивший училище был бы просто зверем в военном деле. Теория с практикой сильно разнятся. 	
 - Там что, одни зелёные сопливые летёхи были?! 

Ты сам понял что ответил?

- Ну, для чего во всём мире умные бандиты прячут трупы так, чтобы их и через 50 лет найти никто не мог? "Нет тела - нет дела!"

Так СССР, США, Япония и Южная Корея стали умными бандитами. Это уже организованная преступность, а Усама Ден Ладен так, мальчишь-плахишь.

Цитата:
 Из всех итогов этих "раследований" меня смешит тот факт, что ни кто так и не удосужился озвучить ещё одного участника событий - КП Сахалинского ПВО. Сам комдив не имеет права принимать решение как на подъём самолётов на перехват так и давать разрешение на открытие огня, место у него в иерархии ПВО не то. 	
 - Вообще-то импульсы даже по телефонным проводам распространяются практически со скоростью света. Не знаешь что делать? Позвони начальнику, он обязан знать!

Это заявление могу отнести только на счёт твоей исключительно теоритической подготовки. Принять решение на подъём истребителя на перехват цели, открытия огня или принятия решения на принуждение к посадке может только КП, а не комдив подчиняющийся КП.

----------


## juky-puky

> По поводу перехвата других целей МиГарями. Так нам и не говорят какому типу самолёта пренадлежат найденные нашими обломки самолёта и сколько найдено останков людей и какова судьба этих останков.


- Лень по хренадцатому разу опровергать одни и те же совершенно несерьёзные аргументы.
Кстати: наверху окна для написания сообщения есть жёлтый квадратик с хвостиком вправо-вниз. Пользуйся им,  это  {QUOTE}цитата{/QUOTE}  (только в квадратных скобках).  
Нужно затенить текст желаемой цитаты, проведя по нему курсором с прижатой левой кнопкой мыши, а потом кликнуть по этому квадратику.
Получится вот так:



> Нужно затенить текст желаемой цитаты, проведя по нему курсором с прижатой левой кнопкой мыши, а потом кликнуть по этому квадратику.


А потом отвечай на выделенную тобой цитату из оппонента - для удобства восприятия.

----------


## gaduka

Андрей, я лично не встречал даже упоминаний что советская или российская сторона опубликовывала расшифровку "чёрных" ящиков.

По поводу аргументов и доказательств. Да ещё остались участники тех событий или имеющие знания по этой ночи, но говорить об этом они не хотят в силу причины подписки о неразглашении даже находясь уже на пенсии (на сколько мне говорили 40 лет). Я имею несколько высказываний по этому поводу от различных людей, но они бездоказательны и имеют право на истинность такую же, как история Брюна, публикаций в «Известиях» и других иследователей. Так что ссылаться на них я не имею права как на недоказанные, так и по прозьбе участников. 
Если эти высказывания правдивы, то срок неразглашения будет продлён.
P.S. И тебя с праздником правда уже прошедшим.

----------


## Андрей

С этим праздником можно, без сомнений поздравлять Всех в течении ближайших сорока дней  !!!!!

p.s. Но меня очень удивляет один такой факт, что наша отечественная информация по поводу этой ночи не всплыла в период дикой вакханалии 90-х годов, когда сливали все и вся, и должностные лица и просто физ. лица участники разных скользких событий. И в то же время и на западе громко не скакали на одной ножке на трупе "Сахалинского инциндента" ни до ни после передачи "черных ящиков", и своих "говорунов" по этому поводу у них как то не густо. Какой то в этом есть дурной знак, и поэтому наши мнения, скорей всего , в ближайшее время так и остануться нашими мнениями, чьи то ближе , а чьи то дальше от истины. А Пука по моему как то не долюбливает место где он прожил, как я это понял, первую,самую тяжелую, половину своей жизни и поэтому я думаю даже такая безобидная тема, как первый полет самолета "Илья Муромец" вызовет у него бурю эмоций и негодования по поводу позитивного описания варианта данного события. Не обижайтесь и не ругайтесь грязно Грозный Пука.

----------


## juky-puky

> ... и поэтому я думаю даже такая безобидная тема, как первый полет самолета "Илья Муромец" вызовет у него бурю эмоций и негодования по поводу позитивного описания варианта данного события. Не обижайтесь и не ругайтесь грязно Грозный Пука.


- Смешной такой...

----------


## gaduka

Уважаемый Юки, ты настаиваешь что в небе Сахалина с 31 августа по 1 сентября 83-го года находился только один бесзащитный Боинг случайно сбившийся с курса, который не смогли перехватиь по всем правилам 4 МиГаря с Комчатки, пара МиГарей со Смирныха и Су-15 из Сокола и других целей в небе не было и быть не могло. 

  Вчера я получил информацию от жителя посёлка Сокол, который работал в одноимённом колхозе "Соколовский" и проживал в указанное выше время в относительной близости от дальнего привода. Он лицо гражданское и не обременён подпиской. Вот какую информацию я узнал.
"Поспать в ту НОЧЬ и ДЕНЬ не удалось вообще. Практически постоянно стоял рёв взлетающих самолётов. Происходило что-то очень серьёзное так как линейка 1 сенябрьская в нашей школе была отменена и начало учебного года произошло только 2 сентября". 
  Не обессуть. Как услышал, так и передал. Этого человека хорошо и не первый год знает мой старший брат и он говорит, что источник ни разу пока не уличался в попытке рассказа про рыбу с воооооооооотаким глазом. Другими словами брат доверяет его заявлению.

----------


## juky-puky

> "Поспать в ту НОЧЬ и ДЕНЬ не удалось вообще. Практически постоянно стоял рёв взлетающих самолётов. Происходило что-то очень серьёзное так как линейка 1 сенябрьская в нашей школе была отменена и начало учебного года произошло только 2 сентября".


 - Ничего нового там не происходило: ночью (точнее - под утро, см. время входа Боинга в сахалинскую зону ответственности) было поднято несколько перехватчиков (видимо, вслед за Су-15 Осиповича и МиГ-23 было поднято (на всякий случай), ещё несколько перехватчиков (которым уже работы не нашлось). Они не давали спать колхозникам под утро. 
Ну, а на следующий день туда косяком слетались десятки самолётов и всевозможных начальников и начальничков всех ведомств, мастей и рангов из Москвы, и те самолёты, что привозили военных водолазов, оборудование для поисков и множество других всяких разных специалистов... Поэтому колхозничкам и днём покемарить на сеновалах не дали...



> Не обессуть.


- Да тут хоть ссуть, хоть не ссуть, но никакой сенсации даже в микроскоп не просматривается. 



> Как услышал, так и передал. Этого человека хорошо и не первый год знает мой старший брат и он говорит, что источник ни разу пока не уличался в попытке рассказа про рыбу с воооооооооотаким глазом. Другими словами брат доверяет его заявлению.


- Ещё раз: ночью не давал спать окрестным сёлам подъём нескольких перехватчиков, a днём - нескончаемые прилёты бесчисленных начальников, проверяющих, инспекторов, военных юристов (следователей и прокурорских работников) и большого количества самых разнообразных технических специалистов...
В чём тут надо сомневаться? Колхозник чистую правду рассказывал. Правда, про "всю ночь" - это перегиб. Разве что до этого ночью в полку были плановые ночные полёты. Потому, что никто нигде не заявлял, будто бы был ранее в ту же ночь подъём ещё и других перехватчиков по тревоге по другим нарушителям границы.

----------


## gaduka

> - Ничего нового там не происходило: ночью (точнее - под утро, см. время входа Боинга в сахалинскую зону ответственности) было поднято несколько перехватчиков (видимо, вслед за Су-15 Осиповича и МиГ-23 было поднято (на всякий случай), ещё несколько перехватчиков (которым уже работы не нашлось). Они не давали спать колхозникам под утро. 
> Ну, а на следующий день туда косяком слетались десятки самолётов и всевозможных начальников и начальничков всех ведомств, мастей и рангов из Москвы, и те самолёты, что привозили военных водолазов, оборудование для поисков и множество других всяких разных специалистов... Поэтому колхозничкам и днём покемарить на сеновалах не дали...


Юки, ты как всегда не подражаем. Боинг сопровождают 3 перехватчика и по твоей версии поднимают ещё перехватчики на перехват. Вопрос на фига? Чем отличаются в звуковом диапазоне взлетающий самолёт от самолёта заходящего на посадку, при этом взлёт Су-15 сложно сравнить со взлётом Ан-26 ну Ан-12 накрайняк? Вторая вводная для тебя, в какую сторону совершают взлёт и посадку самолёты по отношению к ветру? В районе Сокола ветер в основном с юга на север так как две гряды сопок с востока и с запада сходятся северней и образуют подкову. 




> Разве что до этого ночью в полку были плановые ночные полёты.


Это сильно. Первое, плановые ночные полёты в ночь перед 1 сентября (командир полка редкосное западло)!? Второе. В небе нарушение, при чём вторичное за ночь, гос границы а в полку плановые ночные полёты и комондир полка с упорством осла продолжает выполнять план. Комдив стоит на ушах, КП ПВО в шоке, все трясут Москву что делать, подрывают с кроватей всех начальников разных мастей и должностей, а в Соколе тишь да глать - плановые полёты. Война войной - а обед по распорядку слышал, а вот такой вариант впервые.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки, ты как всегда не подражаем. Боинг сопровождают 3 перехватчика и по твоей версии поднимают ещё перехватчики на перехват. Вопрос на фига?


- Перед и над Камчаткой 4 перехватчика его не перехватили (!), вот местный командир и решил "перебдеть". Всё нормально.
Кстати, время местное:
http://legion.wplus.net/others/kal1.shtml 



> Чем отличаются в звуковом диапазоне взлетающий самолёт от самолёта заходящего на посадку, при этом взлёт Су-15 сложно сравнить со взлётом Ан-26 ну Ан-12 накрайняк?


- Для колхозника? Они могут и не отличаться.  :Tongue:  



> Вторая вводная для тебя, в какую сторону совершают взлёт и посадку самолёты по отношению к ветру? В районе Сокола ветер в основном с юга на север так как две гряды сопок с востока и с запада сходятся северней и образуют подкову.


- Мне откуда знать географию расположения ваших окрестных колхозов??



> Это сильно. Первое, плановые ночные полёты в ночь перед 1 сентября (командир полка редкосное западло)!?


- Есть план боевой подготовки. А 1-ое сентября - это не 1-ое мая.



> Второе. В небе нарушение, при чём вторичное за ночь


- Какое - "вторичное"? Кто был первым нарушителем?



> ... гос границы а в полку плановые ночные полёты и комондир полка с упорством осла продолжает выполнять план.


- Полёты, например, с 22.00 до 2.00, а нарушение под - утро. Какая связь?



> Комдив стоит на ушах, КП ПВО в шоке, все трясут Москву что делать, подрывают с кроватей всех начальников разных мастей и должностей, а в Соколе тишь да глать - плановые полёты. Война войной - а обед по распорядку слышал, а вот такой вариант впервые.


- Ты со временем слегка разгребись для начала, потом начинай за "начальника паники" работать...

----------


## Topper

"Не нужно что-либо знать, чтобы дискутировать о чём бы то ни было" (с) Пьер Бомарше.
*Gaduka*, дискуссия давно выродилась во флейм, предлагаю обмен информацией по теме - только через личные сообщения. Здесь в теме осталось только разве что нервы трепать, а кому это нужно?

----------


## juky-puky

> "Не нужно что-либо знать, чтобы дискутировать о чём бы то ни было" (с) Пьер Бомарше.


- _"И не говори, кума!.."_   :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый juki? Как есть ты человек абсолютно упертый на вине СССР в целом, и Осиповича в частности,  хочу выразить тебе, надеюсь, общую точку зрения на эту историю: никто, кроме тебя и Рейгана не поверит в отказ одновременно всех дублированных и троированных  навигационных систем Боинга, что он, бедняжка, заблудился и экипаж не знал, где он находится, что одновременно оглохли и ослепли все РЛС и спутники, что некому было подать ему, несчастному, знак беды, что RC-135, который болтался неподалеку, тоже пирожки в это время трескал.Может, он вообще шел по своему маршруту, а злобный Осипович и невыспавшийся Корнуков набросились на сироту и грохнули его с недосыпу? 
 Да нет, это была чистой воды провокация, и провокатор был уничтожен  ПО ДЕЛУ, над нашей территорией, и это ФАКТ. Я считаю, что главное в этой истории то, что был нарушитель, который прекрасно знал что он делает и где он находится,  за это он и поплатился. Это экипаж должен был думать о судьбе 269 пассажиров, это командир корабля несет полную ответственность  за пассажиров и ВС в целом, он отвечает за все, что происходит на борту ВС. И что бы ни делал Осипович, как бы он ему не моргал, не сигналил, не связывался на 121,5- он бы на посадку не пошел. Весь расчет был на то. что не собьют, да не вышло, сбили. И правильно сделали. Неправильно сделали потом, когда по-идиотски повели себя. И мою правоту доказывает тот факт, что ПОСЛЕ ЭТОГО перестали сбиваться с курса, сразу у всех все наладилось, и они теперь не шастают над нашей территорией. Так что они нам должны еще банкет выкатить, что мы помогли  им настроить свои навигационные системы.
А что касается правомерности сбития, то не худо было бы вспомнить историю с иранским Аэробусом, который штатники завалили просто вообще с перепугу в нейтральных водах, кстати,  не связавшись с ним по радио. А там  было тоже 270 пассажиров. И, если ты в курсе, то у них паника и бардак на крейсере была  будь здоров. Тут вся фишка в начисто проигранной пропагандистской войне. В этом деле амеры, несомненно, на первом месте, тут им равных нет. Вот если бы наши подняли такую же вонищу на весь мир тогда и обосрали бы Штаты, тогда, может, и поквитались бы. Да, видно, не в характере русского человека такое. Воняет-то только говно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Уважаемый juki? Как есть ты человек абсолютно упертый на вине СССР в целом, и Осиповича в частности,  хочу выразить тебе, надеюсь, общую точку зрения на эту историю: никто, кроме тебя и Рейгана не поверит в отказ одновременно всех дублированных и троированных  навигационных систем Боинга, что он, бедняжка, заблудился и экипаж не знал, где он находится, что одновременно оглохли и ослепли все РЛС и спутники, что некому было подать ему, несчастному, знак беды, что RC-135, который болтался неподалеку, тоже пирожки в это время трескал.


- Если бы ты знал, сколько вообще экипажи/лётчики блудят! Причём в условиях, когда, казалось бы, заблудится абсолютно невозможно. Над местностью, перенасыщеной всевозможными естественными ориентирами и всеми видами радиомаяков. *Об этом знает любой лётчик.* Пример тому - блудёжка советского майора на Су-27 над солнечной Прибалтикой. Блудёжка до полной выработки топлива и покидания совершенно исправного самолёта!.. Хотя там, казалось бы, заблудится просто немыслимо! Раньше, при советской власти, все случаи потери ориентировки шли под грифами "секретно" (как и любые другие лётные происшествия), поэтому не удивительно, что ты, прожив в СССР 24 года (если мне склероз не изменяет?) об этом ничегошеньки не знаешь...

Ведь подробности уклонения этого Боинга давно прояснены - командир недопоставил трёхпозиционный переключатель в положение 3, оставив его в положении 2. В результате этого автокоррекция линии пути от целых трёх (!) компьютеров в автопилот не вводилась. Из-за чего это уклонение и возникло. Вина экипажа неоспорима, вне всякого сомнения. Они грубейшим образом ни разу не проконтролировали линию фактического пути самолёта несколькими дублирующими средствами, за что и понесли наказание - в виде смертной казни. С тех пор лётчики южно-корейских авиалиний наверняка всё осознали и не разгильдяйничают так бессовестно...

А посколькy непосредственно от лётного дела ты бесконечно далёк, то тебе сложно вообразить, насколько легко заблудиться над безориентирной местностью, - над океаном в частности, вдобавок ночью и на большой высоте.
Их могло здорово ввести в заблуждение и то, что *линия их пути по трагическому стечению обстоятельств была направлена на Сеул и все радиомаяки показывали, что самолёт идёт точнёхонько на Сеул - вот только несколькими сотнями км правее от линии заданного пути*...



> Может, он вообще шел по своему маршруту, а злобный Осипович и невыспавшийся Корнуков набросились на сироту и грохнули его с недосыпу?


- Ты, разумеется, поленился прочитать, что должны были сделать, даже с недосыпу, Корнуков и Осипович и что они совершенно не сделали, грубейшим образом нарушив требования советских же документов той поры (идентичных нынешним российским, кстати). Я не собираюсь это повторять по тридцатому разу.



> Да нет, это была чистой воды провокация, и провокатор был уничтожен  ПО ДЕЛУ, над нашей территорией, и это ФАКТ.


- *Это не было никакой провокацией, это было просто уклонение от маршрута, каких бывало и в советской авиации по полсотни штук в год.* Ты просто понятия и близко ни о чём подобном не имеешь, именно поэтому тебе кажется, что уклониться от заданного маршрута можно только намеренно, "для провокации", а случайно - ну никак нельзя -там же такая техника! Особенно американская: точная и безотказная (во всех других случаях подобный тезис обязательно подвергся бы сомнению и осмеянию!  :Tongue:  )



> Я считаю, что главное в этой истории то, что был нарушитель, который прекрасно знал что он делает и где он находится,  за это он и поплатился.


- *Они не знали*, об этом свидетельствует прежде всего, радиообмен в кабине между лётчиками, на плёнках, которые тайно от США, Южной Кореи и Японии  10 лет находились в руках советских специалистов. Было время проанализировать малейшие оттенки.



> Это экипаж должен был думать о судьбе 269 пассажиров, это командир корабля несет полную ответственность  за пассажиров и ВС в целом, он отвечает за все, что происходит на борту ВС.


- 100%!



> И что бы ни делал Осипович, как бы он ему не моргал, не сигналил, не связывался на 121,5- он бы на посадку не пошел.


- На чём же основано подобное утверждение человека солидного и жизнью умудрённого? Да ни на чём реальном. Взято с потолка, высосано из пальца. Тогда нужно считать это международным заговором, в котором участвовали и руководство США и руководство Южной Кореи, заведомо обрекшие сотни своих граждан на заклание!
Я скажу, почему никогда ни один президент США не пойдёт на такой бред. Потому, что там есть злобная оппозиция и если об этом узнают - ему не просто не поздоровится, ему не просто могут впендюрить импичмент, - его могут реально в тюрьму да конца его дней упратать, его имя будет покрыто позором на века, а его партия потом сто лет из дерьма не выберется... Это же не СССР и не Россия, где руководство подотчётно только Господу Богу, а с Богом там всегда можно договориться, поскольку Его Святейшество  в молодые годы, говорят, был капитаном гозбезопасности и всё понимает именно так, как нужно по условиям обстановки...  :Wink:  



> Весь расчет был на то. что не собьют, да не вышло, сбили.


- Могу повторить: поставь себя на место командующего ВВС, Министра обороны, президента США. Мог бы ты вообразить, что ПВО советского Дальнего Востока окажется столь паршивой?! Да никогда в жизни! Ты просто обязан думать о них хорошо, а это значит: ещё на подходе к Камчатке к Боингу должны подойти советские перехватчики, подать установленные сигналы и принудить к посадке. В случае отказа - открыть по нему сначала предупредительный огонь, а в случае продолжения невыполнения команд перехватчиков - открыть огонь на поражение. Эти должностные лица и не могли бы думать по-другому. Так зачем же тогда этот Боинг посылать туда с завeдомо невыполнимой миссией?! Это было бы форменным идиотизмом! А они - отнюдь не идиоты, чтобы считать идиотом Корнукова и его подчинённых.
Я понимаю, что тебе это или непонятно, или ты притворяешься.



> И правильно сделали.


- Конечно! Мочить всех, очередями, "веером от пуза", кто за флажки заступил! Даже "Стой, кто идёт?!" не надо спрашивать и "Стой, стрелять буду!" не говорить. Даже если об этом говорят собственные документы!



> Неправильно сделали потом, когда по-идиотски повели себя. И мою правоту доказывает тот факт, что ПОСЛЕ ЭТОГО перестали сбиваться с курса, сразу у всех все наладилось, и они теперь не шастают над нашей территорией.


- А до этого они шастали ну просто как тараканы - туда-сюда!  :Rolleyes:  



> Так что они нам должны еще банкет выкатить, что мы помогли  им настроить свои навигационные системы.


- *Да не системы настроить, они нормально работали, а заставить их лётный состав не расслабляться где ни попадя!*



> А что касается правомерности сбития, то не худо было бы вспомнить историю с иранским Аэробусом, который штатники завалили просто вообще с перепугу в нейтральных водах, кстати,  не связавшись с ним по радио. А там  было тоже 270 пассажиров. И, если ты в курсе, то у них паника и бардак на крейсере была  будь здоров.


- Ну, что с этих американов взять! Трусы они все и паникёры! И иранцев они разлюбили с тех пор, как те захватили американское посольство в Тегеране и держали десятки человек оттуда много месяцев на положении пленников/заложников. Вообще-то, *по всем международным канонам подобный акт эквивалентен объявлению войны.* А на войне как на войне - сколько там гражданских замочит каждая из сторон - даже международный трибунал не подсчитывает. Если Грузия завтра захватит российское посольство в Тбилиси, и объявит десятки его сотрудников российскими шпионами, ты вряд ли станешь сильно переживать, если ПВО черноморского флота сшибёт какой-нибудь грузинскй гражданский самолёт, осмелившийся переть на российскую флотилию, хотя та сторона была предупреждена, что так делать низзззяаа!



> Тут вся фишка в начисто проигранной пропагандистской войне. В этом деле амеры, несомненно, на первом месте, тут им равных нет. Вот если бы наши подняли такую же вонищу на весь мир тогда и обосрали бы Штаты, тогда, может, и поквитались бы. Да, видно, не в характере русского человека такое. Воняет-то только говно.


- Тут вся фишка в том, что воняет только чужое говно. Своё же - не воняет, а только слегка пахнет! И в чужом глазу видим соломинку, в своём не видим и бревна...

----------


## Nazar

> - Если бы ты знал, сколько вообще экипажи/лётчики блудят!  Пример тому - блудёжка советского майора на Су-27 над солнечной Прибалтикой. Блудёжка до полной выработки топлива и покидания совершенно исправного самолёта!.. Хотя там, казалось бы, заблудится просто немыслимо!


ЮККИ расскажи мне про Троянова, а я тебе отвечу, только в личку :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> ЮККИ расскажи мне про Троянова


- Смотри в сети.  



> ...а я тебе отвечу, только в личку


- Отвечай в публ*и*чку.  Для всеобщего удовольствия.   :Wink:

----------


## Борисыч

1 сентября 1983 г я как раз пошел в 8-й класс СрШ №1 г.Невельска. Уже утром мой приятель по большому секрету сообщил, что ракетами с Монерона сбили американский самолет, а летчик, мол катапультировался, теперь ищут. :) Конечно, ему никто не поверил. Однако, вскоре мы в бинокль могли рассматривать практически весь ТОФ на внешнем рейде, а в порту - тральщики с обломками на корме. Я своими глазами видел метров с 30 фрагменты шасси. Ночью горизонт в море на траверзе города светился от огней десятков и десятков промысловых судов, как в большую сайровую экспедицию - тралили, искали ящики, обломки. Поэтому, различной информации из первых рук была масса - родители работали в НБТФ (база траллового флота). Интересная деталь - хороший знакомый отца - капитан, если не ошибаюсь, одного из ССТ (скоростной 18 уз. тунцелов польской постройки 80-81 г.) первым подошел к месту падения и крутился на этом месте, чтобы не подпустить корабли потенциальных противников. Т.е. очень вероятно, что боинг упал в нейтральных водах. Госграница - 12 миль от береговой черты, это расстояное самолет пролетает за 1,5 минуты.  Так что били его скорей-быстрей и не факт, что над своей территорией. Но всех удивляло отсутствие любых следов людей. Тряпки, личные вещи - в изобилии. Но следов людей - никаких!!! Монумент воздвигли, но там ничего нет - это точно. Какие-то люди притезжают - не две сотни человек, конено, может быть, товарищи из их КГБ - кто знает ...
В общем, для меня, как для бывшего невельчанина - это животрепещющий вопрос - что же это было на самом деле ...
И еще, очень быстро, по "голосу америки" появилась песьня на русском.
Едва помню содержание, но друзья мне давали послушать в записи. Что-то про злобнай глаз лампочки на приборной панели и т.д. в общеи, штатам эта тема была в самы раз. Мы все считали, что лайнер подставили. Сейчас я думаю, что севернее Монерона что-то сбили, но никто, коме США не знает что. Возможно, и RC-135. А боинг действительно лупанули сами японцы... Тоже многое объясняет. ;)

----------


## juky-puky

> 1 сентября 1983 г я как раз пошел в 8-й класс СрШ №1 г.Невельска. Уже утром мой приятель по большому секрету сообщил, что ракетами с Монерона сбили американский самолет, а летчик, мол катапультировался, теперь ищут. :) Конечно, ему никто не поверил. Однако, вскоре мы в бинокль могли рассматривать практически весь ТОФ на внешнем рейде, а в порту - тральщики с обломками на корме. Я своими глазами видел метров с 30 фрагменты шасси.


- Даже ученик 8-го класса без напряга может сообразить, что это более чем достаточно, чтобы определить, кому шасси принадлежало: Боингу-747 или RC-135, сделанному на базе Боинга-707? 



> Так что били его скорей-быстрей и не факт, что над своей территорией. Но всех удивляло отсутствие любых следов людей.  Тряпки, личные вещи - в изобилии. Но следов людей - никаких!!!


- За одну ночь их крабы съели! Вместе с костями скелета. Тогда как кости первобытных людей находят спустя 5 миллионов лет в земле. Наверное - всё от питания зависит? 
Их тела в открытом море водолазы попросту перегрузили на нужное судно, которое увезло их куда надо. Их не выкладывая в рядок на местной  набережной, где ими могли бы полюбоваться школьники 8-ых классов (наверно, педсовет не разрешил?).



> Монумент воздвигли, но там ничего нет - это точно. Какие-то люди приезжают - не две сотни человек, конечно, может быть, товарищи из их КГБ - кто знает ...
> В общем, для меня, как для бывшего невельчанина - это животрепещющий вопрос - что же это было на самом деле ...


- Пишите письма:
http://www.rescue007.org/passengers.htm



> Мы все считали, что лайнер подставили.


- Что же вы ещё можете считать, как истиные патриоты? 



> Сейчас я думаю, что севернее Монерона что-то сбили, но никто, коме США не знает что. Возможно, и RC-135.


- Ай-яй-яй, нет бы, по фрагментам шасси проверить... 



> А боинг действительно лупанули сами японцы... Тоже многое объясняет. ;)


- Над Сахалином???  Залетели японские истребители специально на Сахалин, значить... Или чем - ракетой "Найк_Геркулес" достали? Помочь хотели советской ПВО? Уржаться можно...
 А как же диалог Осиповича с КП?!  Про проблесковые огни, которые мигали за десятки километров? Про два ряда окон, которые он видел (про что он позднее проболтался)? Откуда же советскому подполковнику, военному лётчику первого класса, зам. командиру полка ПВО, имеющему около 1000 вылетов на перехват, знать, как же выглядит RC-135?? Кто ж ему расскажет про самолёты вероятного противника, которые он "должен знать лучше, чем жену в постели"? Сколько у RC-135 рядов окон,  один ряд или два? (Нет у него их, практически  :Wink: )
http://www.af.mil/shared/media/photo...-9999G-028.jpg

----------


## Nazar

> - Смотри в сети.  
> 
> - Отвечай в публ*и*чку.  Для всеобщего удовольствия.


Зачем мне смотреть в сети, я в тот день на аэродроме (откуда взлетали) был и ситуацию знаю из " первых " рук, а не из сети. Тем более я же не опровергал твою фразу про блудежь , мне просто интересно что-ты еще о этом инцинденте знаеш , что вещают на израильщине :Redface:  




> Раньше, при советской власти, все случаи потери ориентировки шли под грифами "секретно" (как и любые другие лётные происшествия)


Ну училищным инструкторам , кстати как я понял ни дня не прослуживщим в боевых частях, конечно виднее, но вот есть такие "Журналы авиационных проишествий и катастроф" , с подробным описанием оных, подробными схемами, причинами и следствиями, а также заключениями комиссий и вот держу я их в руках, а гриф то ДСП  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Зачем мне смотреть в сети, я в тот день на аэродроме (откуда взлетали) был и ситуацию знаю из " первых " рук, а не из сети. Тем более я же не опровергал твою фразу про блудежь , мне просто интересно что-ты еще о этом инцинденте знаеш , что вещают на израильщине


- В израильщине больше дела нет, как этой ерундой заниматься, но интернет - всемирная сеть и все, кому это интересно, там могут выяснить достаточно деталей. Вдобавок это обсуждалось на российских авиационных форумах достаточно подробно, в частности - на Сухом.



> Ну училищным инструкторам , кстати как я понял ни дня не прослуживщим в боевых частях, конечно виднее


- Конечно, по сравнению с глубоко штатскими...



> но вот есть такие "Журналы авиационных проишествий и катастроф" , с подробным описанием оных, подробными схемами, причинами и следствиями, а также заключениями комиссий и вот держу я их в руках, а гриф то ДСП


- За какой год? Я ведь говорил про советскую эпоху, тогда всё это шло под грифом "секретно", а не про сейчас, когда вы там уже все военные и государственные тайны продали...  :Tongue:

----------


## Nazar

> - В израильщине больше дела нет, как этой ерундой заниматься, но интернет - всемирная сеть и все, кому это интересно, там могут выяснить достаточно деталей. Вдобавок это обсуждалось на российских авиационных форумах достаточно подробно, в частности - на Сухом.


Да читал я и форум  Сухого и Авиа.ru , полной информации нет ни там ни там. Это говорит не о том , что люди связанные с этим инцидентом не знают все его подробности, а о том что не обо всем принято говорить.
А дел там у вас действительно и своих хватает  :Rolleyes:  



> - Конечно, по сравнению с глубоко штатскими...


У Вас здесь много именно*глубоко*  штатских оппонентов?



> - За какой год? Я ведь говорил про советскую эпоху, тогда всё это шло под грифом "секретно", а не про сейчас, когда вы там уже все военные и государственные тайны продали...


Островской центр с 1990 года выпускает систематизированный альбом по всем летным проишествиям в МА, периодически он переиздается, крайний раз переиздавался в 2002 году , у меня есть одно из изданий , более ранние уничтожили при расформировании отцовского полка.
В Советское время далеко не все ЛП шли под грифом "секретно" и тебе это прекрасно известно.
Ну а по поводу продажи военных и государственных тайн , вот именно общяющиеся здесь люди их и продалвали  :Biggrin:  
Правда у меня на этот счет другое мнение.

----------


## Холостяк

Ну, надо же как некоторые ненавидят Родину! Но это не ново и таким не удивишь уж с давних времен, так же как и мозги у них из серого вещества превращаются в коричневое и с запахом. И стазу становится понятным, почему это вещество так близко воспринимает родственные по запаху идеи, которые выдвигают из отхожих мест. Оттуда и поливание грязью Командования ВВС и ПВО, летчиков выполняющих свой долг, обвинения их в вымышленном деянии или бездействии. Расследование установило, что все действия должностных лиц по уничтожению самолета-разведчика с экипажем в воздушном пространстве СССР были проведены в соответствии всех руководящих документов и международных норм, за что участники были поощрены. А тут «из-за бугра», ничего не зная и не представляя даже тех же руководящих документов, вывели «авторитетное» заключение о том, что Корнуков и Осипович действовали с нарушениями… Ну загнули! Точно, страна потеряла «крутейшего» эксперта! Все умные уехали из страны, а типа Корнукова все остались... И более того - посылкой относительно постоянного «блудежа» пилотов. И это круто - высказался экс инструктор Училища Штурманов! Такое мог специально сказануть человек с ненавистью к нашим летчикам или человек который всю карьеру в кресле «правака» только показания приборов снимал. Недаром народная мудрость гласит: «Задача правого – не мешать левому!». Как в анекдоте про Петьку, когда Василий Иванович в кабине самолета во время полета спрашивает «правака» Петьку, что с показаниями приборов, а Петька отвечает – 20! Василий Иванович: «Что 20???» А Петька отвечает: «А что приборы?»
Да, я согласен. Бывает, что пилот теряет временно ориентацию, но нормально подготовленный летчик-истребитель всегда при исправности приборов и связи все ставит на свои места. Однако временная потеря ориентации крайне редкое явление, которое возникает, к примеру, во время воздушного боя, когда пилот занят только тем, чтобы уничтожить противника. Есть случаи, что летчик отвлекается на что либо и кратковременно теряет ориентиры. Но находящийся в кабине штурман практически весь полет «ведет» по полетной карте самолет. Подтверждение своей же глупости мышления человек показывает в своем же посте. Только тут же поливая грязью пилота Су-27 над Прибалтикой, которого кстати не вели наземные службы, в отличии от "поглаживания по шерстке" выдуманного "умелого" корейского экипажа пассажирского Боинга. Только вот как инструктор ЧВВАКУШ, забывший сказать, через какие промежутки времени штурман самолета обязан производить контроль положения самолета по бортовым приборам, контроль правильности и исправности работы приборов навигации в полете, сопоставление положения самолета с наземными службами контроля и в том числе - визуально по ориентирам на земле (в нашем случае визуально только при появлении кромки берега или островов)… При всем этом выполнять «проводку» самолета по карте. На ночь тоже не надо ссылаться. Я об этом уже в предыдущих постах писал, что было 6-7 часов утра и из-за горизонта на высоте без проблем идет «подсветка» от луны (если она была), восходящего солнца. Самолет не летел в кромешной темноте. Кто из собеседников летал ночью на гражданских самолетах - это видел. Штурман, пролетая в воздушном пространстве над островами, над Камчаткой – без проблем мог (обязан) увидеть визуально и определить свое положение и сделать «проводку» на карте. Штурман не «курит» весь полет, включив при взлете все тумблеры и выключив при посадке, а работает на всем маршруте полета! Картинку маршрута прилагаю… Так что «впаривать» про трехпозиционный переключатель будете лохам! Так же как про международные акты о начеле войны. Начало войны считается получение Акта о начале военных действий, но ни как о захвате кого-то или чего-то. Если у Вас там на свою историческую родину съехались все умнейшие люди считающие захват заложников и убийство своих сограждан за войну, то что с Украиной то не воюете??? Они ж Ту-154 то над Черным морем завалили!!! Если у нас с Японией нет мирного договора значит, по Вашей бредовой теории, продолжает действовать Акт о начале войны переданный Министром иностранных дел СССР Японскому послу в 1945 году??? Не гоните чушь и в этом!!! 

Вот согласен только с двумя очевидными мыслями. Это то, что специалисты НИИ ВВС определили тип и принадлежность сбитого самолета и не только по шасси. И то, что свое дерьмо действительно не пахнет, особенно тем, у тех у кого оно в голове. 
Поэтому даже эти нелепые мысли об «пассажирском Боинге со штурманом-инструктором на борту» лишнее подтверждение того, что самолет был разведывательным и с экипажем военных специалистов делающих свою работу. 

Почитал так же логическую цепочку мыслей Гадюки… Без обид... Конечно, извините, такую цепочку нельзя выстраивать не зная основного... Выстраивать действия американских должностных лиц исходя из своего обывательского опыта из нашей глубинки – это уж перебор. Хоть чуток надо знать тактику и мышление американских военных, прочитайте их руководящие документы, монографии, пообщайтесь с ними… К примеру выкладываю обложку одной такой брошюры одного из преподавателей кафедры из Авиационной академии ВВС США подполковника Джефри Смита «Управление авиационными подразделениями ВВС США в 21 веке». Только после этого высказывайтесь об рациональности или не рациональности действий должностных лиц разведки и ВВС США. Такие же высказывания относительно организации дежурства авиации ВВС СССР и действий наших должностных лиц… Ведь по нашим давно извесно – обнаружили нарушителя, вели, запросили, подняли перехват, попытка контакта и выдворения из воздушного пространства СССР, отказ от контакта, команда на уничтожение и уничтожение самолета-разведчика, нахождение остатков, расследование с документальным подтверждением факта... Все сработали четко и правильно. Вот она - логическая цепочка! *Американцы, как говорил один из собеседников, даже «не почувствовали» свой запах, но увидели его источник на себе.*

----------


## Artur

1.Какой авиакомпании принадлежали самолёты сбитые в небе СССР, в период с 1973 по 1984 ? - эта компания одна и та же "Кореан эрлаинз", совпадение? Какова вероятность?
2. Где были сбиты эти самолёты? -в местах базирования стратегических сил.
3.Боинг-747  упал на границе территориальных вод СССР, площадь моря покрытого керосином и обломками огромна и выходит за границу территориальных вод, значит самолёт развалился в воздухе? Где тела пассажиров? Патрульные катера и самолёты Японии не обнаружили ни одного тела, хотя прибыли к Манерону через 1, 5 часа поле катострофы. В аналогичных катастрофах тела всегда находили.?

----------


## Холостяк

> 1.Какой авиакомпании принадлежали самолёты сбитые в небе СССР, в период с 1973 по 1984 ? - эта компания одна и та же "Кореан эрлаинз", совпадение? Какова вероятность?
> 2. Где были сбиты эти самолёты? -в местах базирования стратегических сил.
> 3.Боинг-747 упал на границе территориальных вод СССР, площадь моря покрытого керосином и обломками огромна и выходит за границу территориальных вод, значит самолёт развалился в воздухе? Где тела пассажиров? Патрульные катера и самолёты Японии не обнаружили ни одного тела, хотя прибыли к Манерону через 1, 5 часа поле катострофы. В аналогичных катастрофах тела всегда находили.?


Уважаемый! Вы посты в темке читаете? Там на все вопросы, в частности я, ответили!

----------


## juky-puky

> Да читал я и форум  Сухого и Авиа.ru , полной информации нет ни там ни там. Это говорит не о том , что люди связанные с этим инцидентом не знают все его подробности, а о том что не обо всем принято говорить.


- А не нужны все подробности. 
"Выше крыше" достаточно того, что есть: что военный лётчик, 1-го класса, на самолёте, позволяющим определить место несколькими способами, с исправной радиосвязью, над густонаселённой и покрытой характернейшими ориентирами местностью самым глупейшим образом заблудился, ориентировку восстановить не смог и после полной выработки топлива был вынужден катапультироваться (хорошо, что его самолёт при падении никого не убил). 
А подробности он в прокуратуре рассказывал...



> У Вас здесь много именно *глубоко*  штатских оппонентов?


- Есть такие типа, офицеры, типа, лётчики, что я бы им никогда "младшего прапорщика" не присвоил и к стоянке самолётов даже с метлой не подпустил.   :Tongue:  



> Островской центр с 1990 года выпускает систематизированный альбом по всем летным проишествиям в МА, периодически он переиздается, крайний раз переиздавался в 2002 году , у меня есть одно из изданий , более ранние уничтожили при расформировании отцовского полка.
> В Советское время далеко не все ЛП шли под грифом "секретно" и тебе это прекрасно известно.


- При советской власти по всем лётным происшествиям и опасным предпосылкам к ним выпускались ежеквартальные сборники, которые шли под грифом только "секретно". Они и были *основными оперативными документами по происшествиям*, обязательные к ознакомлению ВСЕМ лётным составом ВВС СССР. Спроси у папы.  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> ... Самолет не летел в кромешной темноте. Кто из собеседников летал ночью на гражданских самолетах - это видел. Штурман, пролетая в воздушном пространстве над островами, над Камчаткой – без проблем мог (обязан) увидеть визуально и определить свое положение и сделать «проводку» на карте. Штурман не «курит» весь полет, включив при взлете все тумблеры и выключив при посадке, а работает на всем маршруте полета! Картинку маршрута прилагаю… Так что «впаривать» про трехпозиционный переключатель будете лохам!


- Холостяк, могу сказать тебе, косящему под лётчика ((определить место самолёта визуально _с большой высоты, ночью, сквозь облачность_ - традиционный идиотизм), что *на Боинге-747 по штатному расписанию штурмана обычно просто-напросто нет. Вообще нет! Вот и в экипаже рейса KAL-007 штурмана не было. Вообще.* 

А всю остальную галиматью, что ты несешь, я даже комментировать не буду.

----------


## Холостяк

Про ночь я уже объяснил, так что не выдумывайте ерунду и не муссируйте очевидное! Сплошной темени в 6-7 утра просто НЕТ! Касаемо облачности, возможно она была, но не на всем маршруте - такого просто не бывает, по схеме полета видно, что без проблем визуально можно было найти "окно" и разглядеть Камчатку, Сахалин и прочее... Просто не реально покрытие сплошной облачностью без просветов территории от Аляски до Камчатки и Сахалина...... Ну а узреть рядом советский прехватчик и ответить на запросы земли и истребителя - уж ЯВНО БЫЛ ДОЛЖЕН! Если конечно летчики Вашего "выдуманного Боинга" были не слепыми и к этому еще глухими... 
Насчет экипажа... Правильно - по штату экипаж Боинга три человека. Командир - левый летчик, пилот - правый летчик и бортовой инженер. Но фигня такова, что как не называйте экипаж - обязанности штурмана возложены на одного из пилотов. На Боинге это - "правак". Если у нас в военно-транспортной авиации "правак" весь полет "не мешает левому", то у них - следит за маршрутом. Так же как у нас в Су-24 - там сидит летчик-штурман, кстати, там сидят и выпускники ЧВВАКУШ. В его обязанности входит связываться с наземными службами и контролировать свое местоположение, курс, высоту, сравнивать с показателями приборов на борту и докладывать командиру. И докладывать именно по курсу и высоте. Тем более, если "была" сплошная облачность, промежутки контроля курса - СОКРАЩЕНЫ. А вот бортинженер как раз должен следить весь полет за исправностью всех приборов, проверять системы дублирования и кстати - полетно-курсовые системы тоже дублированы... Так вот, инженер в течении всего полета докладывает командиру об исправности работы приборов и работы систем самолета, в частности показания приборов работы двигателя и т.д... И при проверке он или "правак" уж точно обнаружили, как Вы тут указали причину - "не правильное положение трехпозиционного переключателя"... Поэтому ссылки на "банальную" невнимательность членов экипажа, которую некоторые тут проталкивают - НЕ ПРОКАТЯТ!

----------


## Nazar

> - При советской власти по всем лётным происшествиям и опасным предпосылкам к ним выпускались ежеквартальные сборники, которые шли под грифом только "секретно". Они и были *основными оперативными документами по происшествиям*, обязательные к ознакомлению ВСЕМ лётным составом ВВС СССР. Спроси у папы.


При Советской власти по  всем лётным происшествиям и опасным предпосылкам , проводились  заняти два раза в неделю, которые вел зам. по безопасности полетов , но еще раз для тебя повторяю , что не все ЛП шли под грифом "секретно" , у отца спросил , не переживай :Smile:  
Знаешь как у нас в училище называли офицеров ни дня не проведших в действующей армии ?
Р.S. а основными документами были ежедневные радиограммы , хотя в училищах для курсантов видимо все было несколько по другому :-))

----------


## Nazar

> - Есть такие типа, офицеры, типа, лётчики, что я бы им никогда "младшего прапорщика" не присвоил и к стоянке самолётов даже с метлой не подпустил.


Слава Богу, что ты до этого права так и не дослужился
(я имеею ввиду право даже представлять на звание)

----------


## Холостяк

Значит для общего сведения привожу информацию которая не секретна и представлялась на Международном авиационном салоне "МАКС-2003" в Жуковском. Там, в экспозиции ВВС России, был материал от Центра Безопасности полетов ВВС России. Возможно собеседники просто не внимательны были к нашей экспозиции и не заметили инфу на планшетах и в буклетах... Всю аналитику собирает и фильтрует НИИ ВВС и это идет с образования такой структуры как НИИ ВВС. Так вот... Буклет с "МАКСа" у меня остался и открыв его я просто констатирую... По эксплуатации авиационной техники с "до исторических времен" выпускаются следующие документы: 
1. Отчеты по анализу надежности эксплуатируемых воздушных судов (два раза в год).
2. Экспресс-бюллетени по аварийности (ежемесячно).
3. Информационно-аналитические сборники по аварийности (ежегодно).
4.Информационные выпуски по аварийности из-за отказов АТ (ежеквартально).
5.Тематические информационные выпуски по обеспечению безопасности полетов эксплуатируемых типов воздушных судов (ежегодно).

В материалы включены и данные по всей авиации, всех структур и ведомств где есть авиационная техника, в том числе и по гражданской авиации...

*Кадры решают все! У нас есть и ефрейтора, старшины и прапорщики, которые "стоят" генералов... Не забывайте и это!*

По Прибалтике уже давно не обсуждают этот материал. А тем паче еще «стебаться» над пилотом – это вообще гнильцой попахивает. А еще «коллега»… Официально Иванов и Михайлов все озвучили. Перегон самолетов был, «шли строем», без поддержки наземного управления, в облачности при снижении произошла потеря визуального контакта, информация была о том, что у Су-27 проблемы были с навигационными приборами (ссылка:http://www.novoteka.ru/seventexp/463896/2601087). На схеме видно как пилот «промахнулся» не попав в Калининградскую область. Пройдя с моря на сушу, пилот по Инструкции сразу встал в «коробочку». По радио запросил помощь. Летчики, летевшие в строю, не смогли увидеть Су-27, поиск результатов не дал и они, из-за топлива, ушли по заданию перегона. Наземные службы не были готовы к этому, так как полет этот не обеспечивали и соответственно не смогли определить положение самолета и оказать какое либо техническое содействие. Об этом Иванов и сказал, что должностные лица халатно отнеслись к организации перелета и наказаны. То, что наземные службы не смогли оперативно сработать, засечь самолет и "повести" его - это позорище. Тут однозначно – убогость на лицо. Хотя, тоже один из вариантов – не стали вскрывать систему «засветки», так как команды не получали и не обратили внимания на запросы неизвестно кого. ВВС ведь «втихоря», своими силами перегон решили прокрутить, без поддержки… Однако действия летчика майора Валерия Троянова - правильны. Выработав топливо и не получив помощи по наведению он, с разрешения, покинул самолет. И тем более, летчик сделал так, чтоб Сухой упал в поле… Некоторые могут подумать, что нужно было посадить самолет… Но извиняйте… Куда? И Су-27 не «Кукурузник»! И тем более по КБП не отрабатываются посадка на опушку леса, а Инструкцией предполагается в такой обстановке - катапультирование… Искать визуально на малых высотах аэродром!!!??? Это на По-2 можно… и то чревато… 
Поэтому, поднятую не в тему ссылку на этот случай одним из собеседников, который ее и исказил в добавок - однозначно можно считать неправильной.

----------


## gaduka

Холостяк, вся моя "цепочка размышлений" не направлялась на объяснение событий той ночи, её цель была доказать Юкки о преднамеринности нарушения гос границы 1 сентября 83-го, а не "человеческий фактор с 3-ей позицией переключателя", но как я вижу это бесполезно. 
  Из того что мне удалось собрать у меня вот что получается:
В ту ночь была проведена крупная операция, но вот цель и задача которой я пока ни как не могу понять, но это точно не попытки засветить систему ПВО. В проведении операции были вовлечены более десятка самолётов разных типов. Операция не планировалась на одну ночь и имела продолжительность не менее 2-х недель. Противником было предусмотрена возможность потери KAL 007, (другими словами были разработаны варианты действий при перехвате нарушителя и при его благополучным пролёте по всему маршруту). Самолёт, который упал на траверзе Невельска, развалился в воздухе а не от удара об воду. Это подтверждает отсутствие относительно крупных обломков самолёта и большую зону разлёта обломков и соответствено большую зону сбора обломков с привлечением большого количества судов. В том районе тел пассажиров не было обноружено точно. Есть несколько версий событий той ночи, но явных доказательств подлинности любой из них нет. Есть так же личное наблюдение после общения с людьми причастных к этому делу. Ни один человек с кем я общался не ставит под сомнение преднамериность пролёта нарушителя, правомерность открытия по нему огня, но ни кто не говорит что же произошло той ночью не смотря на прошедшие годы, смены системы, передачи ящиков, глобальной капитализации всей страны. При этом тайну той ночи тщательно берегут 4 государства (Япония, США, бывший СССР, Южная Корея). 

  По поводу правомерности открытия огня по нарушителю, *это для Юкки*, международная комиссия по раследованию инцендента оправдала правомерность действий советской стороны и не нашла нарушений международных соглашений советской стороной в ту ночь. По этой причине ни кто и ни когда не требовал от СССР каких-либо денежных или моральных компенсаций. На этом Юкки я заканчиваю наши с вами личные прения в целях сохранения моей нервной системы и по причине безсмысленности дальнейшего диалога. (по вашему совету Юкки воспользовался поисковиком, глянул другие споры с вашим участием, понял одно - без вас будет скучно и не смешно в любой теме).

----------


## juky-puky

> Слава Богу, что ты до этого права так и не дослужился
> (я имеею ввиду право даже представлять на звание)


- Ну, отчего же? Будучи командиром звена, я, естественно, писал представления на очередные воинские звания для подчинённых офицеров, когда подходили у них очередные сроки. Положено так было, по документам. (Спроси у папы.)

----------


## juky-puky

> *Кадры решают все! У нас есть и ефрейтора, старшины и прапорщики, которые "стоят" генералов... Не забывайте и это!*


 - Холостяк, так расскажи свою военную и лётную биографию, я свою рассказал, а тебе чего стесняться? 



> По Прибалтике уже давно не обсуждают этот материал.


- Наобсуждались, сколько можно? 



> А тем паче еще «стебаться» над пилотом – это вообще гнильцой попахивает. А еще «коллега»…


- А никто не стебётся. Просто вещи надо называть своими именами, особенно когда такие "крутые авиаторы" как ты, начинают утверждать, что невозможно потерять ориентировку ночью над Тихим океаном за сотни километров от родных РЛС (забывая напрочь о том, что такое радиогризонт) и предлагая вести визуальную ориентировку ночью, на больших высотах и сквозь облачность, но над Прибалтикой её днём потерять - как нечего делать. Вот поэтому мне и пришлось напомнить про героический полёт майора Троянова.



> Официально Иванов и Михайлов все озвучили. Перегон самолетов был, «шли строем», без поддержки наземного управления, в облачности при снижении произошла потеря визуального контакта, информация была о том, что у Су-27 проблемы были с навигационными приборами (ссылка:http://www.novoteka.ru/seventexp/463896/2601087). На схеме видно как пилот «промахнулся» не попав в Калининградскую область. Пройдя с моря на сушу, пилот по Инструкции сразу встал в «коробочку». По радио запросил помощь. Летчики, летевшие в строю, не смогли увидеть Су-27, поиск результатов не дал и они, из-за топлива, ушли по заданию перегона. Наземные службы не были готовы к этому, так как полет этот не обеспечивали и соответственно не смогли определить положение самолета и оказать какое либо техническое содействие. Об этом Иванов и сказал, что должностные лица халатно отнеслись к организации перелета и наказаны. То, что наземные службы не смогли оперативно сработать, засечь самолет и "повести" его - это позорище. Тут однозначно – убогость на лицо.


- Убогость наземных служб налицо однозначно, а убогость Троянова - под вопросом? 



> Хотя, тоже один из вариантов – не стали вскрывать систему «засветки», так как команды не получали и не обратили внимания на запросы неизвестно кого.


- Это попёр твой традиционный дебильный вздор, для описания которого просто цензурных слов не хватает.  Расскажи-ка подробнее про "систему засветки"?



> ВВС ведь «втихоря», своими силами перегон решили прокрутить, без поддержки…


- Что за чушь ты мелешь? *Нет и не бывает никаких перелётов без заявки.* 



> Однако действия летчика майора Валерия Троянова - правильны.


- Ты не лётчик.  Ты кто угодно, но только не лётчик. 



> Выработав топливо и не получив помощи по наведению он, с разрешения, покинул самолет.


- _"Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих"_. Был бы ты лётчиком, знал бы, что есть в разделе "особые случаи в полёте" _действия при потере ориентировки._ И есть способы восстановления ориентировки. Типовые способы знают курсанты младших курсов ВВАУЛ: встать в круг,  установить скорость максимальной продолжительности, включить сигнал "Бедствие", запросить КП/КДП сответствующих аэродромов на их рабочих частотах, если на канале перелетающих никто не отвечает, проверить настройку АРК, прослушать позывные аэродрома, куда ты должен придти, проверить настройку РСБН и т.д. 



> И тем более, летчик сделал так, чтоб Сухой упал в поле…


- И на какой высоте он его покинул? Чтобы "сделать так, чтобы он упал в поле"?



> Некоторые могут подумать, что нужно было посадить самолет… Но извиняйте… Куда? И Су-27 не «Кукурузник»! И тем более по КБП не отрабатываются посадка на опушку леса, а Инструкцией предполагается в такой обстановке - катапультирование…


- Это могут подумать только те, кто над Тихим океаном ночью сквозь облака визуально ориентировку восстанавливает...   :Biggrin:  



> Искать визуально на малых высотах аэродром!!!??? Это на По-2 можно… и то чревато…


- Для особо продвинутых, типа, лётчиков, в кожанках, могу подсказать: *ищут в этом случае не аэродромы, а характерные линейные или площадные ориентиры: реки, железные дороги, озёра, береговую черту моря.* 



> Поэтому, поднятую не в тему ссылку на этот случай одним из собеседников, который ее и исказил в добавок - однозначно можно считать неправильной.


- Давай-ка лётную биографию, самозванец?  Потому, что при всех проблемах с подбором и обучением кадров в советских ВВС, всё-таки были определённые границы... И слышать подобные заявления от лётчика что _Троянов действовал правильно_ - просто абсурдно. Не бывает таких тупых лётчиков, которые подобное готовы заявить.

----------


## juky-puky

> Холостяк, вся моя "цепочка размышлений" не направлялась на объяснение событий той ночи, её цель была доказать Юкки о преднамеринности нарушения гос границы 1 сентября 83-го, а не "человеческий фактор с 3-ей позицией переключателя", но как я вижу это бесполезно.


- Действительно бесполезно доказывать недоказуемое - намеренность входа Боинга-747 KAL-007 в советское воздушное пространство.



> Ни один человек с кем я общался не ставит под сомнение преднамериность пролёта нарушителя


- Дело в том, что *ты не мог общаться ни с кем, кто мог бы точно тебе рассказать о преднамеренности входа B-747 в советское воздушное пространство.* Неоткуда тебе просто взять таких собеседников.



> правомерность открытия по нему огня


- Просто ни один из тех, с кем ты общался, никакого понятия не имеет о _сигналах подаваемых перехватчиком и ответах самолёта-нарушителя._ 



> но ни кто не говорит что же произошло той ночью не смотря на прошедшие годы, смены системы, передачи ящиков, глобальной капитализации всей страны.


- Об этом сказано тысячи раз. 



> При этом тайну той ночи тщательно берегут 4 государства (Япония, США, бывший СССР, Южная Корея).


- Это - бред сивой кобылы. *Тайну берёг только СССР, и именно поэтому он 10 лет скрывал от всех международных комиссий и организаций плёнки записи разговоров и параметров полёта того самолёта.*



> По поводу правомерности открытия огня по нарушителю, *это для Юкки*, международная комиссия по раследованию инцендента оправдала правомерность действий советской стороны и не нашла нарушений международных соглашений советской стороной в ту ночь. По этой причине ни кто и ни когда не требовал от СССР каких-либо денежных или моральных компенсаций.


- Ещё раз повторяю: *советская сторона утаила от международной комиссии плёнки с того самолёта, именно и только потому, что эти материалы объективного контроля категорически свидетельствовали против советской стороны!* 
Это даже пятилетнему ребёнку понятно, а тебе, взрослому - нет?..

----------


## Nazar

> - Холостяк, так расскажи свою военную и лётную биографию, я свою рассказал, а тебе чего стесняться?


Полностью согласен со всем что Юкки написал в этой ветке
+1

----------


## Холостяк

> Дело в том, что *ты не мог общаться ни с кем, кто мог бы точно тебе рассказать о преднамеренности входа B-747 в советское воздушное пространство.* Неоткуда тебе просто взять таких собеседников.


А тут и общаться нечего. Если человек хочет украсть у другого кошелек, то его рука оказывается в чужом кармане. И потом слабоумным рассказывай, что просто перепутал карман. Тут как Жиглов сказал - статья на лбу написана!





> Цитата:
> А тем паче еще «стебаться» над пилотом – это вообще гнильцой попахивает. А еще «коллега»… 
> - А никто не стебётся. Просто вещи надо называть своими именами, особенно когда такие "крутые авиаторы" как ты, начинают утверждать, что невозможно потерять ориентировку ночью над Тихим океаном за сотни километров от родных РЛС (забывая напрочь о том, что такое радиогризонт) и предлагая вести визуальную ориентировку ночью, на больших высотах и сквозь облачность, но над Прибалтикой её днём потерять - как нечего делать. Вот поэтому мне и пришлось напомнить про героический полёт майора Троянова.


И что элементарные вещи расписывать. Ориентировку можно потерять, об этом я и писал. Так что перечитайте мой пост. При потере, летчик сразу работает на ее восстановление. А переворачивать все мои слова с ног на голову - бесполезно. У Троянова причина потери ориентировки была не только визуальная. У него был отказ системы навигации. Не сравнивайте исправный самолет над Тихим океаном и аварийный Су-27... Это нелепо.
Я пытаюсь Вам объяснить, что выдуманный некоторыми пассажирский Боинг не мог потерять ориентировку и с самого начала своего полета уйти с курса. Даже в непосредственной близости от Аляски, Японии им бы диспетчера сообщили, если уж сам экипаж такой слепой. Если у экипажа, как утверждает Юкки, была потеря «ориентировки ночью» и они не могли определить - где находятся, при этом имея нормальную связь с землей, они должны были уже во всю работать над своей навигацией, включать сигнал "бедствия"... А тем паче, отвечать при контакте с ними с земли и перехвате в советском воздушном пространстве. Сигнал бедствия они и в этом случае не включали. 
Поэтому я с собеседником GADUKA полностью согласен! Как и с тем, что бесполезно что-то Юкки объяснять. 
Нечего отрицать очевидное!




> Для особо продвинутых, типа, лётчиков, в кожанках, могу подсказать: *ищут в этом случае не аэродромы, а характерные линейные или площадные ориентиры: реки, железные дороги, озёра, береговую черту моря.* 
> ... включить сигнал "Бедствие", запросить КП/КДП сответствующих аэродромов на их рабочих частотах, если на канале перелетающих никто не отвечает, проверить настройку АРК, прослушать позывные аэродрома, куда ты должен придти, проверить настройку РСБН и т.д.


Ну уж бред полнейший у Юкки, что при выработанном топливе и на аварийном самолете искать нахрен не нужные в этот момент характерные линейные или площадные ориентиры: реки, железные дороги, озёра, береговую черту моря…, автомобильные дороги с линейными участками… Для посадки что ли? Нет нигде требований садить аварийный самолет! Не гони! Летчик посмотрел, что в низу нет жилых массивов и катапультировался. Про РСБСН – ясно всем объявили, что система навигации у Су-27 вышла из строя. А Юкки все проверяет настройку ближней навигации… Тут и крики выдать «Прибой» бесполезны! Сигнал "бедствия" Троянов включил перед катапультированием. 
Как летчики типа Юкки летали? Прямо диву даешься! Хотя, вот от куда у него предположение, что все летчики "блудят". Сам наверно сразу после отрыва от ВПП в блуд впадал! 




> Давай-ка лётную биографию, самозванец? Потому, что при всех проблемах с подбором и обучением кадров в советских ВВС, всё-таки были определённые границы... И слышать подобные заявления от лётчика что _Троянов действовал правильно_ - просто абсурдно. Не бывает таких тупых лётчиков, которые подобное готовы заявить.


Как сказал Иван Васильевич – от самозванца и слышу. Если Троянов, в такой обстановке, действовал подобным образом и ему разрешили покинуть самолет, после при расследовании его действия посчитали – верными, а некоторые не согласны с этим – Ваши трудности. Обвинять при этом, что он "тупой" раз так поступил, или я "тупой", что посчитал его действия правильными и соответственно члены Государственной комиссии по расследованию этого случая – тоже "тупые".. Ну парниша поздравляю! Теперь понятно, почему Вас по здоровью с летной работы убрали. Явные проблемы и диагноз.




> Это - бред сивой кобылы. *Тайну берёг только СССР, и именно поэтому он 10 лет скрывал от всех международных комиссий и организаций плёнки записи разговоров и параметров полёта того самолёта.*
> Ещё раз повторяю: *советская сторона утаила от международной комиссии плёнки с того самолёта, именно и только потому, что эти материалы объективного контроля категорически свидетельствовали против советской стороны!* 
> Это даже пятилетнему ребёнку понятно, а тебе, взрослому - нет?..


Тыц… Опять в свой огород… СССР скрывал… А США не скрывает, что на 40 лет засекретили все свои данные!? Так же как молчат самураи..., и любители собачатенки... От чего и кого СССР утаила пленки!? От какой такой международной комиссии?? Где такая организована была??? На Лимпопо??? Если Международный авиационный комитет провел расследование, как писал GADUKA, то им очевидность открытого и намеренного нарушения воздушного пространства была явно определена. Как и в 1978 году все действия Советской стороны - правильны и законны. И тогда тот же Международный авиакомитет это подтвердил. Поэтому и международных санкций, притензий, судов - не было в обоих случаях. США не обращались к СССР официально за материалами расследования. Как и СССР к США. США получили тела своих военнослужащих и претензий не имеют, так как СССР уничтожил разведывательный самолет, вторгшийся намеренно в воздушное пространство. Все. Нечего тут плести чушь! Ельцин отдал американцам «черный» ящик с их военного самолета. Войну никто не начал. Дело между СССР и США закончилось – и выдумывать ерунду бесполезно. Уж точно, 5-ти летнему ребенку понятно, а Юкки - нет!!!


Касаемо моей биографии... Я ее не стесняюсь. Но по этой теме высказался. Повторяться не буду. +2

----------


## Nazar

2 Холостяк 
Во-первых , Су-27 б\н 12 не был аварийным и отказа навигационного оборудования на нем не было
Во-вторых , какая такая комиссия признала его не виновным, которую Вы  в курилке собрали? Или комиссия во главе с Филипповым все-таки признала виновным его и еще кучу людей, нараздавала выговоров и НССов, "невиновного" Троянова понизили в класности и отстранили от летной работы, а через год вовсе уволили из ВВС.
И основной причиной аварии была именно потеря ориентировки , а не отказ оборудования.
Да ...

----------


## Artur

> Уважаемый! Вы посты в темке читаете? Там на все вопросы, в частности я, ответили!


Но есть ещё вопрос к тем кто летал лётчиком в дальней авиации, а какова дальность радиосвязи между самолётами в полёте?

----------


## juky-puky

> У Троянова причина потери ориентировки была не только визуальная. У него был отказ системы навигации. Не сравнивайте исправный самолет над Тихим океаном и аварийный Су-27... Это нелепо.
> Я пытаюсь Вам объяснить, что выдуманный некоторыми пассажирский Боинг не мог потерять ориентировку и с самого начала своего полета уйти с курса. Даже в непосредственной близости от Аляски, Японии им бы диспетчера сообщили, если уж сам экипаж такой слепой.


- Они ушли за радиогоризонт раньше, чем у них развилось значительное уклонение. Лётчик бы это понял. Ты - понять не в состоянии.



> Если у экипажа, как утверждает Юкки, была потеря «ориентировки ночью» и они не могли определить - где находятся, при этом имея нормальную связь с землей, они должны были уже во всю работать над своей навигацией, включать сигнал "бедствия"...


- Ты и правда какой-то странный: да не знали они, что летят не там, где надо!  *С какого бодуна кто-то будет  ориентировку восстанавливать, если не знает, что он её потерял?!*



> А тем паче, отвечать при контакте с ними с земли и перехвате в советском воздушном пространстве.


- А не было с ними никаких контактов кроме непонятной морзянки, непонятно кому адресованной. Морзянок в эфире - мильён!..



> Сигнал бедствия они и в этом случае не включали.


- А с чего же им его включать, если они ещё не знают, что у них уже проблемы?? Это истребитель-перехватчик обязан подойти к кабине, слева-сверху-спереди и подать условленные команды фарами, АНО, а днём - эволючиями своего самолёта и ПОЛУЧИТЬ ОТВЕТ, ЧТО ЕГО КОМАНДЫ ВОСПРИНЯТЫ!..  



> Поэтому я с собеседником GADUKA полностью согласен! Как и с тем, что бесполезно что-то Юкки объяснять. 
> Нечего отрицать очевидное!


- Он из ПВО, ты - с бульдозера, самое то поговорить вам за лётные происшествия...



> Ну уж бред полнейший у Юкки, что при выработанном топливе и на аварийном самолете искать нахрен не нужные в этот момент характерные линейные или площадные ориентиры: реки, железные дороги, озёра, береговую черту моря…, автомобильные дороги с линейными участками… Для посадки что ли? Нет нигде требований садить аварийный самолет! Не гони! Летчик посмотрел, что в низу нет жилых массивов и катапультировался.


- Слушай, чудила нелепая,  давай, колись, каким боком ты в авиацию залез?  :Wink:  Потому, что даже лётчик с Ан-2, он прежде, чем кричать то, что ты сейчас прокричал, возьмёт линейку, карту, маршрут троянова, который ты любезно привёл (сам в него абсолютно не въехав, поскольку в стройбате тебя этому никто не научил) и посмотрел: *а какой же у него должен быть остаток топлива??*
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5&d=1177198596
http://dizainlv.ho.com.ua/karta/karta.php?id=38
Посмотрел вот здесь практическую дальность:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su27sk.html
И выяснил: при практической дальности 3680 км у Су-27, длина его маршрута составляет всего 1000 км, с маленьким хвостиком, на момент катапультирования!
пусть у него была не полная заправка (хотя это и маловероятно - полёт над морем, на расстояние 1000 км, не на воздушный бой, - баки в подобных случаях до половины не заправляют  :Wink:  ). То есть: топлива _на момент потери ориентировки_ у него было до фигища. для стробатовцев рассказываю: наличие топлива в баках определяет и оставшееся время полёта. То есть: и времени у него было в достатке.  И Калининградская область под носом, и в зоне прямой видимости он был, и наверняка там привода все отлично работали, и связь у него была.  



> Про РСБСН – ясно всем объявили, что система навигации у Су-27 вышла из строя.  А Юкки все проверяет настройку ближней навигации…


- И АРК у него вышел из строя? И КИ у него вышел из строя?!

----------


## juky-puky

> Тут и крики выдать «Прибой» бесполезны!


- Это тебе, стройбатовцу, они кажутся бесполезными. На самом деле запросить магнитный пеленг радиостанции как раз и нужно в условиях, когда у тебя потеря ориентировки и отказ навигационного оборудования (и как теперь определить - был ли у него действительно отказ или просто он курсовую согласовать забыл или ушла она в полёте?).



> Как тут летчики типа Юкки летали? Прямо диву даешься.


- Замечательно летали! А вот как ты на бульдозере летал - всё стесняешься рассказать? 



> Если Троянов, в такой обстановке, действовал подобным образом и ему разрешили покинуть самолет, после при расследовании его действия посчитали – верными, а некоторые не согласны с этим – Ваши трудности.


- А кто тебе сказал, что при расследовании его действия посчитали верными?? Ты ознакомлен с материалами расследования? 



> Обвинять при этом, что он "тупой" раз так поступил, или я "тупой", что посчитал его действия правильными


- То, что ты не просто тупой, а что-то вообще запредельное и несовместимое с профессиональным менталитетом лётчика - ты доказал на этом форуме раз двадцать.  Вначале я просто со смеху катался, но ты уже себя не по-детски начинаешь выставлять, а это уже предпосылка... 



> и соответственно члены Государственной комиссии по расследованию этого случая – тоже "тупые"..


- Ты - _"тупой, как две слоновых жопы, обтянутые брезентом"._ А они не тупые.  Они пытались, отмазывая поначалу Троянова, отмазать российские ВВС, которые он подвёл по-чёрному.  А как его называли при личном общении его командиры и начальники - я думаю, что самое мягкое слово, уменьшительно-ласкательное, там было "долбаный мудак"...  



> Ну парниша поздравляю! Теперь понятно, почему Вас по здоровью с летной работы убрали. Явные проблемы и диагноз.


- У нас с тобой абсолютно разные диагнозы!  :Wink:  Меня в жизни никто и никогда не определял как дебила...   :Rolleyes:  




> Тыц… Опять в свой огород… СССР скрывал… А США не скрывает, что на 40 лет засекретили все свои данные!?


- Ню, а тебе это в МО США сказали? Или в госдепартаменте? Или в ЦРУ?  Это байка, совершенно бездоказательная. 



> От чего и кого СССР утаила пленки!? От какой такой международной комиссии?? Где такая организована была???  На Лимпопо???


- Там была не одна комиссия, которыя расследовала это происшествие с рейсом KAL-007. *Вот от от всех заинтересованных в расследовании лиц со стороны США, Южной Кореи и Японии материалы объективного контроля советская сторона и утаила. На 10 лет, пока Ельцин не решил их всё-таки отдать* - дабы пробудить доверие к бывшей "Империи Зла", как обозвал Советский Союз Рейган после этого инцидента. 
Что тебе тут непонятно?



> Если Международный авиационный комитет провел расследование, как писал GADUKA, то им очевидность открытого и намеренного нарушения воздушного пространства была явно определена


- Ну, так покажи заключение, где написано, что по результатам расследования Боинг-747, рейса KAL-007,  умышленно вторгся в воздушное пространство СССР?!



> Как и в 1978 году все действия Советской стороны - правильны и законны. И тогда тот же Международный авиакомитет это подтвердил.


- В 1978 году - законны. В 1983 году - незаконны. *Потому, что законный перечень действий советская сторона в 1983 году не выполнила.*



> Поэтому и международных санкций, притензий, судов - не было в обоих случаях. США не обращались к СССР официально за материалами расследования.


- Советская сторона всё равно не передала бы американской истиные материалы расследования. В крайнем случае сослались бы на секретность.  Это было ясно и ежу. Так зачем американцам просить заведомую туфту? 



> Как и СССР к США. США получили тела своих военнослужащих и претензий не имеют, так как СССР уничтожил разведывательный самолет, вторгшийся намеренно в воздушное пространство.


- Ты эту сказку, из пальца высосанную,  девкам на вечеринках будешь рассказывать. 



> Все. Нечего тут плести чушь! Ельцин отдал американцам «черный» ящик с их военного самолета.


- Это тебе Ятрбжемский лично рассказал? Или Коржаков?





> Войну никто не начал. Дело между СССР и США закончилось – и выдумывать ерунду бесполезно. Уж точно, 5-ти летнему ребенку понятно, а Юкки - нет!!!


 - Мели, Емеля, мели! Атомную войну не начнут, если даже случайно взорвут термоядерную ракету над Нью-Йорком РВСН РФ, или американцы уничтожат аналогичным способом Москву - есть _договор о несанкционированном применении ядерного оружия_. А тут какой-то самолёт, где и триста человек не наберётся...



> Касаемо моей биографии... Я ее не стесняюсь.


- Как же - не стесняешься?  Не стеснялся бы - давно бы рассказал!

----------


## juky-puky

> Но есть ещё вопрос к тем кто летал лётчиком в дальней авиации, а какова дальность радиосвязи между самолётами в полёте?


На УКВ - дальность прямой видимости (если оба самолёта летят на высоте 10 км до ~700 км, 12 км - до ~760 км), на КВ - определяется мощностью радиостанции.

----------


## Холостяк

> 2 Холостяк 
> Во-первых , Су-27 б\н 12 не был аварийным и отказа навигационного оборудования на нем не было
> Во-вторых , какая такая комиссия признала его не виновным, которую Вы в курилке собрали? Или комиссия во главе с Филипповым все-таки признала виновным его и еще кучу людей, нараздавала выговоров и НССов, "невиновного" Троянова понизили в класности и отстранили от летной работы, а через год вовсе уволили из ВВС.
> И основной причиной аварии была именно потеря ориентировки , а не отказ оборудования.
> Да ...


Откуда такая информация? Даже прямо таки ЦЕЛЬНУЮ КУЧУ признали виновными!!! О как!!! Всех наказали и через год уволили.. Круто! Только вот после авиационного происшествия ВСЕГДА летчиков отстраняют от летной работы! Более того после катапультирования проводят еще и ВЛК... А то что понизили в классности, то может он не подтвердил классность, а уволился по собственному желанию...
Отказа не было бортового... Ну ну... Вот четко написано для таких...
Ссылка: http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/268406.html

----------


## Холостяк

Юкки, у Вас радиогоризонт это прямая визуальная видимость? 
До этого Вы тут парили радиопереговоры между Японией и Боингом, по которым находящемуся за радиогоризонтом Боингу выдавали эшелоны, а вот курс нет... Еще тогда всем понятно стало лживость всех этих "переговоров", как и выдуманный потерявшийся пассажирский Боинг...

----------


## Nazar

> Откуда такая информация? Даже прямо таки ЦЕЛЬНУЮ КУЧУ признали виновными!!! О как!!! Всех наказали и через год уволили.. Круто! Только вот после авиационного происшествия ВСЕГДА летчиков отстраняют от летной работы! Более того после катапультирования проводят еще и ВЛК... А то что понизили в классности, то может он не подтвердил классность, а уволился по собственному желанию...


Информация из первых рук, а не из интернет выдержек, которыми ты видимо пользуешься, так я не понимаю, тебе фалилии наказаных называть , если правда они тебе о чем нибудь скажут.
По поводу отстранения и увольнения Троянова, ты прекрасно понял что я сказал, не надо меня передергивать и делать из меня "мальчика", своими элементарными объяснениями что и как делают после ЛП.
Объясняю еще раз , Троянова отстранили от летной работы *навсегда* и ясно дали это понять.
Ну а как люди уходят по собственному желанию из Армии , надеюсь тебе известно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки, у Вас радиогоризонт это прямая визуальная видимость?


- Это 90-130 корней квадратных из высоты в км, или 2.85-4.12 корней квадратных из высоты в метрах.



> До этого Вы тут парили радиопереговоры между Японией и Боингом, по которым находящемуся за радиогоризонтом Боингу выдавали эшелоны, а вот курс нет...


- На КВ, дурилка картонный. Нет, ты не лётчик...  :Rolleyes:  



> Еще тогда всем понятно стало лживость всех этих "переговоров", как и выдуманный потерявшийся пассажирский Боинг...


- _"Совсем плохой"_... На моём стареньком Ту-134Ш стояла УКВ-радиостанция, стояла ДЦВ-радиостанция и две коротковолновых: "Неон" (постарше) и "Микрон" (поновее, с дальностью до *2000* км).
Неужели флагман мировой гражданской авиации, B-747, без средств связи по миру летает, бульдозерист?

----------


## Nazar

> Отказа не было бортового... Ну ну... Вот четко написано для таких...
> Ссылка: http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/268406.html


Вот вот, новости из интернета это как раз твой уровень, товарищ подполковник.

----------


## Холостяк

> Ты и правда какой-то странный: да не знали они, что летят не там, где надо! *С какого бодуна кто-то будет ориентировку восстанавливать, если не знает, что он её потерял?!*


Ага! И во время полета не надо определять свое положение и проверять соответствие маршруту, курс... Летят и не знают где и куда! Первый класс!!! *Может они и не знали что летят!!???*




> Ну, так покажи заключение, где написано, что по результатам расследования Боинг-747, рейса KAL-007, умышленно вторгся в воздушное пространство СССР?!


Так Боинга-747 рейса № было, вот и показывать то нечего. Заключение Гос комиссии, которая приобщила останки разведовательного самолета к материалам, хранится в Спецхране... Сходите посмотрите.




> Мели, Емеля, мели! Атомную войну не начнут, если даже случайно взорвут термоядерную ракету над Нью-Йорком РВСН РФ, или американцы уничтожат аналогичным способом Москву - есть _договор о несанкционированном применении ядерного оружия_. А тут какой-то самолёт, где и триста человек не наберётся...


Так сами начали гнать пургу про начало войны при захвате заложников, убийстве граждан!!! (ссылка на Ваш пост №214 : Вообще-то, *по всем международным канонам подобный акт эквивалентен объявлению войны.* А на войне как на войне - сколько там гражданских замочит каждая из сторон - даже международный трибунал не подсчитывает.) Или уже провал в памяти? А тут уже все - в отказуху!!! Забавно! 




> Там была не одна комиссия, которыя расследовала это происшествие с рейсом KAL-007. *Вот от от всех заинтересованных в расследовании лиц со стороны США, Южной Кореи и Японии материалы объективного контроля советская сторона и утаила.*


А у них своих данных объективного контроля не было??? Какая жалость!!!! Видимо радиогоризонт "упал"...

----------


## Холостяк

> Вот вот, новости из интернета это как раз твой уровень, товарищ подполковник.


Я тут пользуюсь открытыми источниками имеющими ссылку на официальных должностных лиц. Другие источники в Интернете пользовать не буду - не то место..., как и курилка. Уровень уровню...

Троянова за что сняли с летной? Неужели в наказание? По профнепригодности или все таки по медицине? Вот когда официальное заключение посмотрите - говорите... А вот у меня данные, что по состоянию здоровья... Как нашего Юкки...

И я не передергиваю. Просто у Вас прозвучал так, что Троянова крайним сделали... 
Так что из меня тоже мальчика не надо делать...

Возмущает тот факт, что за все время службы пилота он - дисциплинированный военнослужащий, майор, первоклассный летчик, летает хорошо, КБП выполняет… Начальство претензий не имеет. Надо в полет или перегон – так без проблем… Отличники вперед! А вот обеспечить нормальной исправной техникой, наземным управлением, обеспечением, навигацией – так нет. И сразу вдруг оказывается, что все не так… И виноват то – летчик. Не тот, кто в халатно все организовал и создал для летчика такую критическую ситуацию, оставив его с ней один на один, а летчик. Вот и они сразу свою задницу спасают…Тут и вывешивается ширма, что пилот то оказывается «тупой», плохой летчик, и во всем виноват… Лихо из человека «врага народа» сделали! Это у нас умеют! И «правильно», что его отстранили, лишили, уволили, сожрали, с говном смешали… Еще в ладоши похлопайте. И это трепят люди, которые, даже не летали с этим человеком и классность ему не присваивали… Действительно, кто так делает и трепотню поддерживает, самые что не на есть ПЛОХИЕ.

----------


## Холостяк

Ввязываться в перебранку – попросту не буду. Уже идет вырывание из контекста, подмена, обсуждение профессионализма, диагноза… Я это тоже умею.
Но собеседникам это не интересно, как и мне. Поэтому возвращаюсь к теме форума. А инфа есть, в отличии от пустословия некоторых…

Почему молчат США? Все так засекретили... Они типа "чистенькие"... Действия наших военных - правильные и нам известны. Засекли самолет, пытались связаться с земли, подняли перехват…, однако с самолета ни какой реакции. Что же американцы… Проследим с самого взлета… Зона Аляски находится в ответственности Авиационного командования Аляски (командование ВВС США в зоне Аляски). В которое входят Зона ПВО (Alaska Region of NORAD(ARN)), Воздушное управление (Alaska Air Command(AAC) и Эксплуатационный контроль (operational control of ARN or AAC). Существует также официальное соглашение по буферным зонам в воздушном пространстве между СССР (Россией) и США в районе Аляски. Согласно этому документу, американские военные самолеты вторгшиеся в эту зону рискуют быть уничтоженными без предупреждения советскими (российскими) милами ПВО. В свою очередь советские (российские) самолеты уничтожаются американскими ПВО в этой зоне. Все воздушное пространство вокруг Аляски, так и прилегающее к буферной зоне, постоянно находится под контролем Авиационного командования Аляски (командование ВВС США в зоне Аляски). Инструкция американского Отдела Воздушных сил относительно буферной зоны в районе Аляски, включает обязанности персонала в центре региональных операций Воздушных сил. В ней сказано: «Оператор должен: отследить все самолеты, обнаруженные при приближении к буферной зоне. Если самолет отклонился от курса, или он может войти в аляскинскую "запрещенную зону полета", оператор должен немедленно сделать попытку связаться с экипажем самолета по радио на КВ частоте 121.5 мгц (Это - чрезвычайная частота. Сигнал на этой частоте является приоритетным) или немедленно сообщает об этом в ближайший центр Федерального управления авиации, если самолет принадлежит гражданской авиации." Военный оператор имеет все воздушные коридоры и расписание бортов. Все самолеты вышедшие из установленного воздушного коридора, а тем паче «не запланированные» сразу подпадают под действие Инструкции.
По моему мнению, эта инструкция не оставляет никакого сомнения, как утверждают некоторые что это был «пассажирский Боинг 747», то он уж точно был замечен военными радарными операторами, которые должны были предупредить экипаж, что самолет отклонился от курса и был опасно близко к запрещенной зоне полета. Или, военный оператор обязан был сообщить Федеральному управлению авиации относительно ситуации. Последние в свою очередь должны были взять под свой контроль ситуацию непосредственно. Ведь отклонение от курса самолета было фактически со взлета! А тут Юкки парит собеседникам КВ, УКВ станции, радиогоризонты…, отвлекая внимание от темы. И самое позорное, что он представляется летчиком и собирает мусор не из нормальных источников, а с помойки.
В США тоже пытались проверить информацию о якобы пассажирском Боинге. Один из таких людей был Лоуренс Портер (http://www.sinclair.edu/about/inform...rter/index.cfm). Он попытался провести расследование, однако его не допустили к данным этого полета, хотя он сам был из Департамента ВВС США. Однако он получил информацию, что наземные гражданские диспетчеры знали с самого начала об отклонении курса. В соответствии с Инструкцией Международной организации гражданской авиации Страница 39, параграф 2.10.2 говорится: " Если транспортный диспетчер определил отклонение самолета от курса полета, то он обязан предпринять корректирующие действия. " Пилот, во время полета и прохождения контрольных точек, докладывает об этом воздушному диспетчеру для сравнения параметров и корректировки. Лоренс Портер установил, что гражданские диспетчеры не вели этот самолет!!! Это подтвердил ответ на и его запросы из Центра управления воздушным движением в Анкоридже. В котором сообщалось, что данных об этом самолете у них вообще нет. Электронная Группа Безопасности ВВС США № 6981(The Air Force Electronic Security Group No 6981), развернутый в Авиабазе Elmendorf на Аляске, и группе № 1690 в Авиабазе Misawa в Японии были главными действующими лицами по управлению самолетом. Это стало известно из-за того, чтоб генерал ВВС США Джим Фаутс тут же, с перепугу, сообщил открытым текстом об уничтожении советскими ПВО в воздушном пространстве СССР самолета. То есть самолет видели и вели американцы в Японии, которые следили за воздушным пространством в том регионе. И при нарушении воздушного пространства и буферной зоны немедленно должны были вмешаться (если конечно это был «гражданин»), а не разведчик выполняющий специальную миссию. Видели его и наземные службы в Японии… 
Государственный Департамент США закрыл все материалы по данному самолету, так как это являлось специальной операцией специальных служб США. Гражданское управление авиации США не имеет никаких сведений по данному самолету. Первыми подняли шум о самолете в США. Однако, при этом Министерство юстиции США и ни какой суд в США не принял ни одного заявления относительно этого инцидента. Министерство иностранных дел даже не влезло в эту ситуацию. Обратите внимание!! Так же как в Международный суд до сих пор не было не единого обращения…. Ни одного иска ни к авиакомпании, ни к СССР, ни к Авиационным диспетчерам!!!!

----------


## juky-puky

> Ага! И во время полета не надо определять свое положение и проверять соответствие маршруту, курс... Летят и не знают где и куда! Первый класс!!! *Может они и не знали что летят!!???*


 - Надо, конечно. И в этом экипаж виноват, вне всякого сомнения. Но на самолёте стоят три компьютера, работающие параллельно, и если результы работы двух (определение места самолёта, например) противоречат третьему, лётчикам выдаётся сигнал о ненормальной работе. Но они все работали нормально,  никаких тревожных сигналов не выдавая,  другое дело, что коррекция пути от них не производилась - да, из-за недоповорота галетника на один щелчок. Такое в истории авиации, увы, случается.
А слишком совершенная техника да, она расслабляет людей. Техника, которою приходилось эксплуатировать мне, расслабляться не позволяла совершенно, потому, что вероятность отказа была не просто большой - отказы были нормой. Поэтому проверки в полёте места самолёта, полученного по данным одних систем другими тоже были нормой - вынужденной нормой. Навыки были другими и рефлексы были другими.  Поэтому расслабухи, подобной этим корейцам, просто никто не мог себе позволить...




> Так Боинга-747 рейса № было, вот и показывать то нечего.


- В смысле: НЕ было? 



> Заключение Гос комиссии, которая приобщила останки разведовательного самолета к материалам, хранится в Спецхране... Сходите посмотрите.


- Так, я это не комментирую, мне модератор запретил...  :Mad:  



> Так сами начали гнать пургу про начало войны при захвате заложников, убийстве граждан!!! (ссылка на Ваш пост №214 : Вообще-то, *по всем международным канонам подобный акт эквивалентен объявлению войны.* А на войне как на войне - сколько там гражданских замочит каждая из сторон - даже международный трибунал не подсчитывает.) Или уже провал в памяти? А тут уже все - в отказуху!!! Забавно!


 - Я говорил о том, что  захват посольства в любой стране мира квалифицируется той страной, чьё посольство захватили, как повод к войне. 
Но ты, по своему обычному обыкновению, ничего не понял.



> Цитата:
> Там была не одна комиссия, которыя расследовала это происшествие с рейсом KAL-007. Вот от от всех заинтересованных в расследовании лиц со стороны США, Южной Кореи и Японии материалы объективного контроля советская сторона и утаила. 
> 
> А у них своих данных объективного контроля не было??? Какая жалость!!!! Видимо радиогоризонт "упал"...


1) На землю не передаётся по радио радиообмен внутри экипажа.
2) На землю не передаются по радио записи параметров полёта, работы двигателей и систем самолёта. 
Что касается радиолокационной проводки - вынужден предложить вниманию почтеннейшей публики карту полёта KAL-007:



Обратите внимание на расстояния, которые не очевидны на первый взгляд (радиогоризонт - 350 км на высоте 10 км): 
1) От Анкориджа до берега Камчатки, в точке, куда вошёл Боинг - более *3000* км.
2) От острова Нунивак, рядом с Аляской, до этой точки на Камчатке - *2000* км.
3) От острова  св. Матвея (США) до этой точки - *1500* км. Вот здесь линия пути проходила в непосредственной близости, здесь единственное место, откуда могли бы заметить развитие уклонения Боинга.
4) От острова Атту, ближайшего к Камчатке из группы Алеутских островов (США) - до точки на Камчатки *750* км. До линии фактического пути Боинга - *450* км.
5) От острова Сент-Пол до траверза линии пути Боинга - *380* км. 
6) РЛС с острова Хоккайдо могли увидеть Боинг только в 150 км севернее Южно-Сахалинска. 
*И как же все эти РЛС должны были контролировать линию фактического пути Боинга? Он был для них почти постоянно за радиогоризонтом.*

----------


## gaduka

Во первых строках письма. Уважаемые модераторы, ни каких репрессий в мой адрес не предпринималось? Вчера кропал речь в форум. Вроде даже как отправил, но сейчас его не вижу в форуме :Eek:  . Если я что не так сделал или не тому что-то сказал сори, но хотяб предупреждайте пожайлуста.

----------


## gaduka

> РЛС с острова Хоккайдо могли увидеть Боинг только в 150 км севернее Южно-Сахалинска.


А при условии полёта Боинга по маршруту в какой точке должен был увидеть токийский диспетчер самолёт и почему он спокойненько вёл себя при необнаружении самолёта в нужном коридоре в нужное время а спокойно сним общался по радио о смене эшелона?

Красивенькая у тебя картинка Юкки. Каким годом датирована?

----------


## juky-puky

> А при условии полёта Боинга по маршруту в какой точке должен был увидеть токийский диспетчер самолёт и почему он спокойненько вёл себя при необнаружении самолёта в нужном коридоре в нужное время а спокойно с ним общался по радио о смене эшелона?


- А ты посмотри, где должн был бы быть самолёт, если бы шёл на линии заданного пути с учётом этого: 
*6:14.57* 2П: Токио. 
6:14.59 2П: Токио радио "Кореан Эйр-007".
6:15.03 Д: "Кореан Эйр-007" Токио.
6:15.07 2П: "Кореан Эйр-007" запрашивает разрешения на подъем на эшелон 350.  
  До сбития 11 минут, скорость самолёта ~800-850 км/час, следовательно - примерно 150 км до точки сбития. Да, РЛС Японии (не рядом с Токио, где располагался центр управления, с которым он был на связи) его уже должны были видеть. Но токийский диспетчер им и раньше управлял вне РЛ-видимости, никто его пока не искал на экранах, судя по всему, и сейчас.  До берега Японии было далековато.
А до Токио было в этот момент было далеко, примерно *1500* километров:





> Красивенькая у тебя картинка Юкки. Каким годом датирована?


- Это отсюда:
http://dv.kp.ru/2004/10/08/doc37514/
Статейка, судя по дате первого ответа читателей (внизу),  датирована октябрём 2004 года.

----------


## juky-puky

> Во первых строках письма. Уважаемые модераторы, ни каких репрессий в мой адрес не предпринималось? Вчера кропал речь в форум. Вроде даже как отправил, но сейчас его не вижу в форуме  . Если я что не так сделал или не тому что-то сказал сори, но хотяб предупреждайте пожайлуста.


- Бывают проблемы чисто технические, поэтому на всякий случай, пока не увидишь свой очередной пост на форуме, непосредственно перед отправкой сохраняй написанное - просто как копию в памяти. Скопировал - отправляй.  Увидел, что всё прошло нормально - просто забываешь про эту копию.

----------


## gaduka

Юкки, раз Боинг вошёл в зону видимости токийского диспетчера за 11 минут до момента сбития в 500-х км северней, тогда если бы он летел по маршруту он должен был бы войти в зону видимости как минимум на 20 минут раньше ибо маршрут тогда пролигал бы ближе к центру радиолакационного поля. Вопрос, чем занимался почти полчаса диспетчер что не смог увидить отсутствие борта, с которым общается, на радаре? 

Я чё спрашиваю про дату карты. У меня есть почти такая же, только чорно-белая без Аляски, Сиула и солнечного Магадана, ещё с тремя самолётиками (E-3A, P-3C, RS-135) + три витка спутника шпиона и датирована она сентябрём 1983-го. По этой карте СССР выступало в Международном авиационном комитете о котором я тебе и говорил.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки, раз Боинг вошёл в зону видимости токийского диспетчера за 11 минут до момента сбития в 500-х км северней...


- Ещё раз: в зону видимости токийских диспетчерских локаторов он никак войти не мог, потому, что Токио (см масштаб) находился от точки, о которой мы говорим, южнее на *1500* километров, *при радиогоризонте в 350 км*. Круглая земля, что поделаешь. Какие-то другие, пограничные РЛС, его могли видеть. 



> ...тогда если бы он летел по маршруту он должен был бы войти в зону видимости как минимум на 20 минут раньше ибо маршрут тогда пролегал бы ближе к центру радиолакационного поля. Вопрос, чем занимался почти полчаса диспетчер что не смог увидить отсутствие борта, с которым общается, на радаре?


- Ты понимаешь, о чём речь идёт? О том, что никакой самолёт, летяший на высоте 10 км и находящийся далее 350 км от РЛС, никакая РЛС (кроме загоризонтной) не увидит!! 



> Я чё спрашиваю про дату карты. У меня есть почти такая же, только чорно-белая без Аляски, Сиула и солнечного Магадана, ещё с тремя самолётиками (E-3A, P-3C, RS-135) + три витка спутника шпиона и датирована она сентябрём 1983-го. По этой карте СССР выступало в Международном авиационном комитете о котором я тебе и говорил.


- Ага. Припрятав бортовые самописцы со сбитого самолёта. А разведывательных самолётов там могло каждый день по 100 штук летать - работа у них такая. Не говоря уже о разведывательных спутниках, летающих над США в ту пору косяками. Однако вряд ли американцы стали бы сбивать "не глядя" любой советский лайнер, отклонившийся от линии заданного пути в Бермудском треугольнике по дороге из Москвы в Гаванну... Пленного взять вообще-то почётнее, чем потом отмазываться от трупов, особенно детских  (которых за одну ночь вместе с костями съедают крабы)...
Обрати внимание на это фото, где фотографии погибших пассажиров:

----------


## gaduka

И на кой ты мне эту фотку тычишь? Хочешь чтоб у меня слизу вышибло так это не комне, это крабикам быстрожуям-костоедам показывай чтоб у них несворение на почве растройства произошло. А лучше в Ленгли отправь.
По остальному отвечу завтра. Работа закончилась, дом завёт.

----------


## juky-puky

> И на кой ты мне эту фотку тычишь? Хочешь чтоб у меня слизу вышибло так это не ко мне...


- Нет - ну какая у тебя может в отношении их "выступить слеза"? 
 Просто хочу показать некоторым оппонентам,  что у пассажиров были не только адреса, биографии, родственники, но и лица...

----------


## gaduka

Юкки, объясни мне на основании чего ты оспариваешь решение комиссии? Раз решение комиссии гласит о том, что советская сторона выполнила все предписанные действия и открыла огонь только после невыполнения требований нарушителем, какие факты тебе нужны ещё? 
Результат комиссии это неоспоримый факт при этом СССР ни как не мог вмешатся и повлиять на исход решения комиссии при этом наша страна выступала в роли обвиняемого и ей приходилось защищаться на этом слушанье.

----------


## gaduka

> Просто хочу показать некоторым оппонентам,  что у пассажиров были не только адреса, биографии, родственники, но и лица...


Пример не убедителен (это моё личное мнение). 
Я согласен с тобой, что люди вылетели рейсом KAL007 из Анкориджа, но в Сеул не попали. Вот только у берегов Невельска или у Манерона их тел нет и не было. И мне не очень понятно, почему СССР винят в гибели людей к гибели которых наша страна не причастна. А вот где и как погибли люди оказавшиеся пешками в игре двух супердержав ты заострять внимание не хочешь и это странно.

----------


## gaduka

По поводу зон видимости, деспетчеров и отсутствие штурмана на борту Боинга. 
Основная часть полёта происходит над океаном при отсутствии наземных ориентиров, контроля с земли. Очень удивляет нежелание экипажа проверять курс и местоположение самолёта при таких условиях. А самое грустное, что об отсутствии штурмана и не возможности по этой причине вести контроль полёта говорит человек преподовавший в Высшем военном авиационном училище штурманов.

----------


## Topper

> По поводу ... отсутствия штурмана на борту Боинга. 
> ...А самое грустное, что об отсутствии штурмана и не возможности по этой причине вести контроль полёта...


Здесь ничего особенного нет, и я склонен согласиться с Juki. Технология работы экипажей иномарок очень сильно отличается от таковой для воздушных судов производства СССР. Там совсем другая логика. У нас КВС-ВП-БИ-Ш, а у них титульные Captain-First Officer. Титульные, потому что эти названия показывают лишь статус пилота, а не его функции. Ответственность, понятно, по-любому несёт Captain, но для распределения обязанностей в полёте применяется понятия PF-PNF ("пилот пилотирующий-пилот не пилотирующий"). Ну и БИ на 747, но он не пилотирует. И оснащение борта выше, чем у наших, на порядок (что уж там). Я в настоящее время - работник S7 Airlines и знаю, что сейчас пишу. Поэтому на иномарках свои нюансы, и вообще-то пилоты теоретически могли не подозревать об отказе. А могли и сознательно так лететь, кто знает?
Правда всплывёт не скоро, а открытой серьёзной инфы нет, во всяком случае - у меня нет. Поэтому всё наше обсуждение темы - только гипотезы и гадание (ну - моё участие, по меньшей мере). Извините, если я кого-либо обидел при обсуждении этой темы, мне действительно нечего больше добавить.
Ну, а Juki - ещё и с праздником!

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки, объясни мне на основании чего ты оспариваешь решение комиссии? Раз решение комиссии гласит о том, что советская сторона выполнила все предписанные действия и открыла огонь только после невыполнения требований нарушителем, какие факты тебе нужны ещё?


- (терпеливо, как ребёнку) : Если бы в распоряжении этой комиссии была утаённая советской стороной плёнка с записью разговоров в экипаже, она никогда не приняла бы со слов советской стороны "о невыполнении требований перехватчика нарушителем". ПОТОМУ, ЧТО НИКАКОГО НЕВЫПОЛНЕНИЯ ТРЕБОВАНИЙ НЕ БЫЛО. *Перехватчик болтался совсем не там, где он должн был быть, чтобы его комнды были восприняты! Они не могли при данных действиях перехватчика быть увидены экипажем и восприняты вообще! Экипаж Боинга не знал о действиях перехватчика, не понял даже, когда в него влетели ракеты, что же произошло!*  

Но ничего этого комиссия установить не могла, не имела такой возможности и поэтому вынуждена была принять слова советской стороны, лживые слова, на веру.  Потому, что советская сторона, не будь дура, плёнки-то  все спрятала. А на словах заявила: "Да,  все команды были поданы как положено! Да, экипаж Боинга их отказлся выполнять. И только тогда по нему было применено оружие на поражение."
*Если бы они передали те плёнки этой комиссии - СССР бы тогда просто сожрали с говном.* 
А когда Ельцин спустя 10 лет, в 1993-м, плёнки отдал - поздно было что решть по новой, "трамвай ушёл".  Россия была другим государством, с Америкой целовалсь взасос и за поступки "Империи зла" ответственности нести не собиралась. И историю эту в тот период никто поднимать по новой не стал.



> Результат комиссии это неоспоримый факт при этом СССР ни как не мог вмешатся и повлиять на исход решения комиссии при этом наша страна выступала в роли обвиняемого и ей приходилось защищаться на этом слушанье.


- Включай мозги, наконец, в работу, а?

----------


## juky-puky

> По поводу зон видимости, деспетчеров и отсутствие штурмана на борту Боинга. 
> Основная часть полёта происходит над океаном при отсутствии наземных ориентиров, контроля с земли. Очень удивляет нежелание экипажа проверять курс и местоположение самолёта при таких условиях.


- Я же говорю: перенадеялись на свои совершенные компьютеры. Сто раз летали по этому маршруту, привыкли, что всегда всё проходило прекрасно, расслабились, "забили болт" на свои функциональные обязанности...  :Redface:  



> А самое грустное, что об отсутствии штурмана и не возможности по этой причине вести контроль полёта говорит человек преподовавший в Высшем военном авиационном училище штурманов.


- Ты же, вроде, на первый взгляд, не дурак? *Где и когда я говорил о невозможности или ненужности контроля места самолёта экипажем?? Что за чушь ты на меня несёшь?!*
Приведи цитату, едрёна вошь, где я подобную херню говорил?!

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну, а Juki - ещё и с праздником!


- Ну, спасибо!  :Smile:  
(Где-то ещё и про наши праздники знают...)   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Хороший метод поставить пластинку заново!!! Пошли в ход фото «невинно убиенных»…, которых и близко там не было. Я удивляюсь с Юкки! Пишет, на СССР о том, что Союз скрыл записи и ящики… ТАК УЖЕ ВСЕ ПЕРЕДАННО АМЕРИКАНЦАМ!!! ПРОСНИСЬ! Ельцин им ящики и записи передал!!! Вот и шуми на них, что они стока лет их не обнародуют!!! Что гнать пургу? 
Дык, более того, США не публикуют не только инфу по переданным им ящикам и записям, но и свои записи Центров слежения ПВО на Аляске и в Японии, записи переговоров между экипажем и диспетчерами!!! Юкки вообще уже загнул, о том, что СССР скрывало записи между экипажем самолета и наземными диспетчерами!! А ЧТО ДИСПЕТЧЕРСКИЕ СЛУЖБЫ САМИ УЖЕ ЗАПИСЬ НЕ ВЕДУТ??? _То есть диспетчера на Аляске и в Японии наедятся на то, что СССР усё записывает и када нада все им проиграет на магнитафоне в формате DTS или караоке!!??_ Совсем уже заговорился! 
Я уже указывал на примере, что тот же Лоуренс Портер пытался провести расследование для Конгресса и получить записи от Гражданской авиации, где ему ответили, что не вели этот самолет и не имеют ни каких записей, так как "пассажира" такого не было... ВВС США ему НИЧЕГО НЕ ВЫДАЛО.. По спец операциям разведки они вся инфа у них закрыта!!! Только генерал Джим Фаутс у них проговорился с перепуга, о том что сбит самолет русскими. Почти похоже так как над Черным морем сбили Ту-154 и американцы сразу сказали о поражении его ракетой, потому что и тогда следили и более того "правили" его... И тут же все засекретили...
*Лучше бы американосы разместили реальные фотографии экипажа своего уничтоженного самолета разведчика, дабы почтить память погибших солдат «Холодной войны». Коих принесло в жертву в дали от своих границ, при попытке нарушить суверенитет СССР, милитаристский настроенное правительство США.* 

«… никаких попыток предупредить нарушителя не было…»… Заездил уже пластинку! 
О том, что предупреждения нарушителю, вторгшемуся в воздушное пространстве СССР со стороны наземных служб СССР и перехвата было применено согласно всех Международных соглашений – ПРИЗНАЛИ ДАЖЕ МАТЁРЫЕ БРЕХУНЫ В США!!! Им быстро вставили в горло все доказательства по этому поводу, которыми они и сами пытались прикрыться, что якобы был «пассажирский самолет». Осипович докладывал при сближении, что никаких огней и иллюминаторов на самолете - нет. На запрос об идентификации самолета он доложил, что определить не может по причине полного отсутствия огней на самолете и темного (серого или зеленого) матового окраса. Темный матовый окрас американских самолетов разведчиков на высоте в темное время сливался с черным небом, поглощает, не отражая свет и делает самолет трудно идентифицируемым. Если б это был Боинг-747, как тут пытаются впарить, то светлый окрас и «горб» этого типа самолета сразу и без проблем определил бы любой курсант!!!! Я уже не говорю про иллюминацию двух рядов иллюминаторов и проблесковых огней!!! А уж не заметить пересечение курса, якобы «пассажирского» самолета, перехватчиком и предупредительный огонь, не упоминаю выход на связь на международной радио частоте, это уж явный наглеж! Даже в 1978 году, когда корейский пассажирский Боинг нагло нарушил воздушное пространство над Кольским полуостровов, и наш перехват, так же всеми возможными способами предупреждал и просил выйти на связь, корейский экипаж СПЕЦИАЛЬНО ВСЕ ИГНОРИРОВАЛ!!! Даже в раскрытых материалах расследования при даче свидетельских показаний, все пассажиры говорили, что видели в иллюминаторы советский военный самолет, предупреждали о нем стюардесс и членов экипажа, однако те все открыто игнорировали. Ну и эти вояки в 1983 году - тоже… Хотя понять можно – разведчики не сдаются!

А вот и ссылочка. Правда на английском, но кое что есть и о том как перехват предупреждал нарушителя, даж есть «радио переговоры» Осиповича, и об сокрытии американцами всей информации… То есть со стороны СССР более открывается инфа об этом случае, чем со стороны США. Однако и по этой ссылке, где все муссируют выдумку о «пассажирском» Боинге и то понятно, что не было там никакого пассажира, а был разведывательный самолет ВВС США с экипажем состоявшем из военнослужащих США вторгшимся намеренно в воздушное пространство СССР, игнорирующим все требования перехвата и получившем по заслугам. И американцы это умело скрыли и скрывают до сих пор, имея в своем распоряжении и переданные Ельциным записи, и черные ящики, и тела своих военных…

Ссылка: http://english.pravda.ru/main/2001/07/24/10816.html
..

----------


## juky-puky

> Ссылка: http://english.pravda.ru/main/2001/07/24/10816.html
> ..


- Кроме ссылки на газету "Правда" ты ничего лучше выдумать не мог?

Я понимаю, что ты - настоящий коммунист, но всё-таки...

----------


## gaduka

> - (терпеливо, как ребёнку) : Если бы в распоряжении этой комиссии была утаённая советской стороной плёнка с записью разговоров в экипаже, она никогда не приняла бы со слов советской стороны "о невыполнении требований перехватчика нарушителем". ПОТОМУ, ЧТО НИКАКОГО НЕВЫПОЛНЕНИЯ ТРЕБОВАНИЙ НЕ БЫЛО. *Перехватчик болтался совсем не там, где он должн был быть, чтобы его комнды были восприняты! Они не могли при данных действиях перехватчика быть увидены экипажем и восприняты вообще! Экипаж Боинга не знал о действиях перехватчика, не понял даже, когда в него влетели ракеты, что же произошло!*  
> 
> Но ничего этого комиссия установить не могла, не имела такой возможности и поэтому вынуждена была принять слова советской стороны, лживые слова, на веру.  Потому, что советская сторона, не будь дура, плёнки-то  все спрятала. А на словах заявила: "Да,  все команды были поданы как положено! Да, экипаж Боинга их отказлся выполнять. И только тогда по нему было применено оружие на поражение."
> *Если бы они передали те плёнки этой комиссии - СССР бы тогда просто сожрали с говном.*


Мы ведём речь о рассмотрении Международной комиссии инцендента в результате которого СССР преднамерино и хладнокровно сбило случайно сбившийся с курса пасажирский самолёт с почти трёхстами гражданскими людьми на борту в период холодной войны и при этом советской стороне верят наслово. Я правильно тебя понял? Япония на это слушанье предоставило плёнку перехвата переговоров Осиповича с землёй при этом не представило своей схемы полёта Боинга над южной частью Сахалина (это по поводу только советских грифов секретно на события той ночи). Предоставь они данные полёта хотя бы последних 15 минут KAL007, то по твоей версии СССР и навоз стали бы едины, но такого почему-то не произошло. Кстате о птичках, на карте предоставленной советской стороной Боинг пересёк Сахалин не по прямой как у тебя на плане, а описал полукруг радиусом примерно в 70 км с центром окружности в Южно-Сахалинске.   

Так что 


> - Включай мозги, наконец, в работу, а?

----------


## juky-puky

> Мы ведём речь о рассмотрении Международной комиссии инцендента в результате которого СССР преднамерино и хладнокровно сбило случайно сбившийся с курса пасажирский самолёт с почти трёхстами гражданскими людьми на борту в период холодной войны и при этом советской стороне верят наслово. Я правильно тебя понял? Япония на это слушанье предоставило плёнку перехвата переговоров Осиповича с землёй при этом не представило своей схемы полёта Боинга над южной частью Сахалина (это по поводу только советских грифов секретно на события той ночи). Предоставь они данные полёта хотя бы последних 15 минут KAL007, то по твоей версии СССР и навоз стали бы едины, но такого почему-то не произошло. Кстате о птичках, на карте предоставленной советской стороной Боинг пересёк Сахалин не по прямой как у тебя на плане, а описал полукруг радиусом примерно в 70 км с центром окружности в Южно-Сахалинске.


- Ещё раз, медленно: ни Япония, ни США, ни Южная Корея не могли представить никакой комиссии пленок с записью разговоров в экипаже - *они записываются только на бортовой магнитофон*.  Найдя этот самописец, советская сторона его информацию 10 лет скрывала, на комиссии его данные не фигурировали.
Ни Япония, ни США, ни Южная Корея не могли представить никакой комиссии пленок с записью параметров полёта, в том числе - курса самолёта. Поэтому могли бы нарисовать ещё, что этот Боинг не только виражи выписывал вокруг Южно-Сахалинска (на кой бы чёрт ему это сдалось??), но и мёртвые петли - попробуй, докажи, что это не так?  Поскольку найдя этот самописец, советская сторона его информацию 10 лет тоже скрывала, на комиссии его данные так же не фигурировали.
Японская или американская стороны не вели проводку всех самолётов, летающих над Сахалином, к сожалению для них. Поэтому и представить не могли... 
Это уже понятно или ещё нет?

----------


## Холостяк

> - Кроме ссылки на газету "Правда" ты ничего лучше выдумать не мог?
> 
> Я понимаю, что ты - настоящий коммунист, но всё-таки...


 
Ну сами то картинку из Комсомольской Правды вывесили!!! 
Там где карта полета!!! 

Полная ссылка: http://dv.kp.ru/readyimages/63195.gif
А вот с какого сайта эта картинка: http://dv.kp.ru/

А вторая карта, где Япония, с официального сайта ЦРУ!!!
https://www.cia.gov/cia/publications...aps/ja-map.gif (полная ссылка)
А вот короткая: https://www.cia.gov/

Так что я теперь посмеюсь!!!  

*ЦРУшник Вы "наш"!!!!*

Это не та ПРАВДА из коммунистического прошлого!!! Повнимательнее смотрите! И там ссылки и на официальных лиц и на другие источники..., но ни как на выдумки ЦРУ...

----------


## juky-puky

> Это не та ПРАВДА из коммунистического прошлого!!!


- Ясно! Она из коммунистического настоящего...

----------


## Холостяк

> - Ещё раз, медленно: ни Япония, ни США, ни Южная Корея не могли представить никакой комиссии пленок с записью разговоров в экипаже - *они записываются только на бортовой магнитофон*. Найдя этот самописец, советская сторона его информацию 10 лет скрывала, на комиссии его данные не фигурировали.
> Ни Япония, ни США, ни Южная Корея не могли представить никакой комиссии пленок с записью параметров полёта, в том числе - курса самолёта. Поэтому могли бы нарисовать ещё, что этот Боинг не только виражи выписывал вокруг Южно-Сахалинска (на кой бы чёрт ему это сдалось??), но и мёртвые петли - попробуй, докажи, что это не так? Поскольку найдя этот самописец, советская сторона его информацию 10 лет тоже скрывала, на комиссии его данные так же не фигурировали.
> Японская или американская стороны не вели проводку всех самолётов, летающих над Сахалином, к сожалению для них. Поэтому и представить не могли... 
> Это уже понятно или ещё нет?


 
Значит записи диспетчеров из Японии и экипажа - ерунда... Записи диспетчеров Аляски и экипажа... Тоже лажа... Записи метки американских Баз слежения на Аляске и Японии, чьи операторы, согласно Инструкции, не связались со "сбившимся" с курсом самолетиком, а наблюдали как его "растерзает" Советский сокол!!! Вообще не причем!!! 
Что ж они это комиссии то не представили??? Орррегинально!!! Допустим... Ладно...
Ну а дальше что, все записи и ящики переданы Россией американцам??? Они то что скрывают?? Пусть откроют свои черные планы!!!! Информируют общественность! Удивят записями!!!

----------


## juky-puky

> Орррегинально!!! Допустим... Ладно...
> Ну а дальше что, все записи и ящики переданы Россией американцам??? Они то что скрывают?? Пусть откроют свои черные планы!!!! Информируют общественность! Удивят записями!!!


- ?? Так записи разгворов в экипаже давно опубликованы, я их только здесь пару раз приводил, чего же ещё?  *Никакой прехватчик с ними контакт не устанавливал.*
Кривые на записях самописцев для неспециалистов вообще никакого интереса не представляют.

----------


## Холостяк

Никчемное оборудование Боинга... или братья пилоты во всем виноваты? 
В любом случае - "Темный лес"...

----------


## juky-puky

> Никчемное оборудование Боинга... или братья пилоты во всем виноваты?


- Оборудование великолепное и исправно работало, пилоты KAL-007 рас*издяйничали по-чёрному, сколько можно повторять?! 



> В любом случае - "Темный лес"...


- Всё кристально ясно: воины ПВО Дальнего Востока рас*издяйничали тоже. 
Психологи называют это "человеческим фактором"...

----------


## gaduka

Да Юкки, международная комиссия много потеряла не включив такого знатока как ты в свой состав. Это их грубейший просчёт. Станции Ваканая должны были видеть по крайне мере последние 10 минут полёта КАЛа, так почему не было предоставлены данные объективного контроля гражданского аэропорта Ваканай? Эти данные сразу бы показали лживость нашего плана полёта нарушителя с дугой вокруг Южно-Сахалинска и предоставила бы прямой участок полёта с недопереключённым тумблером.

Ещё вопрос, так уточнить для себя, какую высоту набрал KAL007 сразу после взлёта из Анкориджа и за какое время. Раз у тебя есть распечатка разговоров экипажа вот и хочу у тебя узнать, так сказать из первых рук.

----------


## juky-puky

> Да Юкки, международная комиссия много потеряла не включив такого знатока как ты в свой состав. Это их грубейший просчёт.


- Задолбался повтоторять: на время работы комиссии оставалось ещё 10 лет до того, как российская сторона призналась в сокрытии материалов обьективно контроля, в утаивании того, что советские водолазы нашли бортовые самописцы.* А без этой информации и с фальсифицированной плёнкой Осиповича никто на той комиссии ничего прояснить не мог.*



> Станции Ваканая должны были видеть по крайне мере последние 10 минут полёта КАЛа, так почему не было предоставлены данные объективного контроля гражданского аэропорта Ваканай? Эти данные сразу бы показали лживость нашего плана полёта нарушителя с дугой вокруг Южно-Сахалинска и предоставила бы прямой участок полёта с недопереключённым тумблером.


- И за каким хреном они будут следить за сектором над Сахалином и его ближайшими окрестностями?  Если они оттуда никого не ждут? Тем более: КАL-007 находился по управлением диспетчера в Токио, который расположен в *1500* км южнее.



> Ещё вопрос, так уточнить для себя, какую высоту набрал KAL007 сразу после взлёта из Анкориджа и за какое время. Раз у тебя есть распечатка разговоров экипажа вот и хочу у тебя узнать, так сказать из первых рук.


- Начальный эшелон, примерно *9500* метров, он набрал за *30* минут:
http://legion.wplus.net/others/kal1.shtml

----------


## SAVEL

Что то путь самолёта на карте из поста 250 очень сильно смахивает на линию от чертёжного лекала. Точно знаю что нарушение 12 мильной зоны было на траверзе мыса Африка, а береговой черты в устье реки Сторож. Это примерно на 500 км севернее П-Камчатского. Далее у амеров на Алеутских островах стояла РЛС которая просматривала этот участок почти до Японии, не видимый ими участок трассы был примерно на 5-10 минут полёта на юге, при этом в случае плохой погоды они уходили с трассы ближе к нашим гражданским станциям (согласно договора).

----------


## juky-puky

> Далее у амеров на Алеутских островах стояла РЛС которая просматривала этот участок почти до Японии, не видимый ими участок трассы был примерно на 5-10 минут полёта на юге, при этом в случае плохой погоды они уходили с трассы ближе к нашим гражданским станциям (согласно договора).


- От крайнего острова гряды Алеутских островов, о.Атту - до Камчатки  750 км, до берега Хоккайдо от него же - более 2300 км. 
10 минут полёта на скорости 900 км/ч - это всего лишь 150 км, радиогоризонт даже на 12 км - 380 км. 
Так _что_ за РЛС там стояла у американцев, она умела заглядывать за горизонт? Поподробней, пожалуйста?

----------


## gaduka

> - Задолбался повтоторять: на время работы комиссии оставалось ещё 10 лет до того, как российская сторона призналась в сокрытии материалов обьективно контроля, в утаивании того, что советские водолазы нашли бортовые самописцы.* А без этой информации и с фальсифицированной плёнкой Осиповича никто на той комиссии ничего прояснить не мог.*


Во первых строках письма для тех кто на бронепоезде, если ты имеешь в виду что "фальсифицированная плёнка Осиповича" то речь идёт о радеоперехвате переговоров Осиповича и командного центра и подобрых радиоперехватов на комиссии было 2: одна от США; вторая от Японии. Второе, кто первым продимонстрировал маршрут сбившегося с курса Боинга и когда? Даю наводящий вопрос, а не США это было на срочном собрании совета безопастности ООН по прозбе США на котором Америка предоставила уже подготовленную презинтацию с картинками, схемами и выдержками радиоперехвата? Значит для пендосов сразу стало очевидно, что экипаж просто недопереключил тумблер и забил с пробором на контроль местоположения самолёта пролетел более 4-х часов вне зоны каких-либо радаров (а иначе представители демократического общества у Боинга бы поинтересовались, в лице наземных служб, кто он и чего делает там где его быть не должно и вернули бы на путь истенный, за одно спасли бы 265 челов), а иначе как пендосы догадались о маршруте самолёта нарушителя, радары США и Японии его не видели и видеть не могли от Аляски до Хокайдо?




> - И за каким хреном они будут следить за сектором над Сахалином и его ближайшими окрестностями?  Если они оттуда никого не ждут? Тем более: КАL-007 находился по управлением диспетчера в Токио, который расположен в *1500* км южнее.


А за чем следить за сектором? Нука вспомни для какой надобности существуют средства объективного контроля и как они реализуются. Там идёт запись всех показаний от пролёта Джамбов в составе эскадрилии в плотном строю до сборища 3-х и более птиц которое оставило отметку на радаре при чём всё это делается в автоматическом режиме. По этим записям можно было легко востоновить конечный 15-20 минутный участок полёта KAL007 и тем самым опровергнуть предложенный СССР вариант пролёта нарушителя. Но СССР, почему-то поверили наслово!? 




> - Начальный эшелон, примерно *9500* метров, он набрал за *30* минут:
> http://legion.wplus.net/others/kal1.shtml


Очень интерестно. А с кем тогда RS-135 или KC-135 (нужное подчеркнуть) пересёкся курсами в нетральных водах на высоте 8000 метров близь Комчатки и кто пересёк полуостров Комчатку на высоте 8000 метров?

----------


## Shak

================================
Значит для пендосов сразу стало очевидно, что экипаж просто недопереключил тумблер и забил с пробором на контроль местоположения самолёта пролетел более 4-х часов вне зоны каких-либо радаров (а иначе представители демократического общества у Боинга бы поинтересовались, в лице наземных служб, кто он и чего делает там где его быть не должно и вернули бы на путь истенный, за одно спасли бы 265 челов), а иначе как пендосы догадались о маршруте самолёта нарушителя, радары США и Японии его не видели и видеть не могли от Аляски до Хокайдо?
==============================
Какое это отношение имеет к вопросу о том, что американцы якобы видели в реальном времени и не  предупредили экипаж Боинга об уклонении от курса? Спустя сутки-двое власти СССР тоже много знали о этом полете. Ну и что из этого следует? Кстати, а входило ли в компетенцию советских военных служб информирование, допустим, экипажей те же Боингов, в случае их отклонения от курса и захода, к примеру, на территорию Японии?

----------


## juky-puky

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от juky-puky  
> - Задолбался повтоторять: на время работы комиссии оставалось ещё 10 лет до того, как российская сторона призналась в сокрытии материалов обьективно контроля, в утаивании того, что советские водолазы нашли бортовые самописцы. А без этой информации и с фальсифицированной плёнкой Осиповича никто на той комиссии ничего прояснить не мог. 
> 
> Во первых строках письма для тех кто на бронепоезде, если ты имеешь в виду что "фальсифицированная плёнка Осиповича" то речь идёт о радеоперехвате переговоров Осиповича и командного центра и подобрых радиоперехватов на комиссии было 2: одна от США; вторая от Японии.


- Популярно разъясняю "для тех, кто в танке": американцы и японцы, с наземных станций, могут записать только ту часть переговоров Осиповича с землёй, которая идёт от Осиповича на землю. Те команды, которые подают ему с земли на УКВ, наземные средства японцев и американцев записать попросту не могут - опять же из-за отсутствия прямой радиовидимости. Осипович рассказывал сам и в предыдущей теме по этому вопросу я это цитировал, что _плёнка, предназначенная к отправке на комиссию, была переписана под управлением "компетентных товарищей", и шум двигателей там имитировала включённая электробритва_ (полистай ту тему).  *Та плёнка была сфальсифицирована.  А плёнки самописцев - просто утаили. Вот таким образом и выкрутились*. 



> Второе, кто первым продимонстрировал маршрут сбившегося с курса Боинга и когда? Даю наводящий вопрос, а не США это было на срочном собрании совета безопастности ООН по прозбе США на котором Америка предоставила уже подготовленную презинтацию с картинками, схемами и выдержками радиоперехвата? Значит для пендосов сразу стало очевидно, что экипаж просто недопереключил тумблер и забил с пробором на контроль местоположения самолёта пролетел более 4-х часов вне зоны каких-либо радаров


- И каким же образом СРАЗУ кто-там в США смог тогда определить, _что_ происходит с самолётом, находящемся для всех РЛС за радиогоризонтом и контакт с которым поддерживается только по КВ-радиосвязи?? Это просто телепаты какие-то должны быть!



> (а иначе представители демократического общества у Боинга бы поинтересовались, в лице наземных служб, кто он и чего делает там где его быть не должно и вернули бы на путь истенный, за одно спасли бы 265 челов)


- Как ты определишь место самолёта на таком большом удалении? Никак. Только по докладу экипажа. А командир докладывал формально, не опредляя фактического места самолёта контрольными способами.



> а иначе как пендосы догадались о маршруте самолёта нарушителя, радары США и Японии его не видели и видеть не могли от Аляски до Хокайдо?


- Это было определено уже задним числом, по результатам обработки радиоинформации из советской зоны. ПОСЛЕ ЭТОЙ ОБРАБОТКИ, НА ЧТО МОГЛИ ПОТРЕБОВАТЬСЯ ЧАСЫ - НО САМОЛЁТ УЖЕ БЫЛ НА ДНЕ. В реальном масштабе времени, насколько я понимаю, техника 1982 года этого ещё не позволяла делать. Сегодня - вероятно может позволить,  судя по тому, что США умудрились со спутника увидеть украинскую ракету ЗРК С-200, завалившую Ту-154 "Сибирских авиалиний", над Чёрным морем.  Они просто следили за районом учений, отслеживали пуски и траектории ракет - любопытные очень, потому что. А не следили бы - и они бы не знали, земной шар слишком велик...



> А зачем следить за сектором? Ну-ка вспомни для какой надобности существуют средства объективного контроля и как они реализуются.


- А это - где как и когда как.



> Там идёт запись всех показаний от пролёта Джамбов в составе эскадрилии в плотном строю до сборища 3-х и более птиц которое оставило отметку на радаре при чём всё это делается в автоматическом режиме. По этим записям можно было легко востоновить конечный 15-20 минутный участок полёта KAL007 и тем самым опровергнуть предложенный СССР вариант пролёта нарушителя. Но СССР, почему-то поверили наслово!?


- Ну-ка, покажи мне эту херню, на которую ты ссылаешься? Дай на неё ссылку? *О карте, на которой нанесён маршрут Боинга по некоей дуге??*  (Какой дуге?! Зачем - дуге?!) 



> Цитата:
> - Начальный эшелон, примерно 9500 метров, он набрал за 30 минут:
> http://legion.wplus.net/others/kal1.shtml  
> 
> Очень интерестно. А с кем тогда RS-135 или KC-135 (нужное подчеркнуть) пересёкся курсами в нетральных водах на высоте 8000 метров близь Комчатки и кто пересёк полуостров Комчатку на высоте 8000 метров?


- У RC-135 высота была любая и маршрут - любой по заданию. Трасс в том районе целых пять и гражданские самолёты по ним летают ДЕСЯТКАМИ за сутки.  Боинг, вылетевший из Анкорриджа в Сеул, должен преодолеть расстояние в 11400 км, это очень много, и все полёты на такие большие растояния выполняются "по потолкам" - на высоте, близкой к практическому потолку самолёта для _данного полётного веса_. Самолёт взял с собой 140 000 литров керосина, это 112 тонн. Поэтому сначала он занял 9500 метров, а потом, по мере выработки топлива, обязан был запрашивать эшелон всё выше и выше, где меньше сопротивление воздуха и меньше расходуется топлива на каждый километр пути.  Когда его встретил Осипович, у него было 10 тысяч и он буквально перед сбитием запросил у японцев подъём на следующий эшелон, ещё повыше - всё в строгом соответствии с планом.
"В *4 часа 51 минуту* по камчатскому времени на радаре, внезапно появляется новая световая точка, движущаяся с северо-востока через Берингов пролив. Солдат регистрирует ее как "цель 6065", определяет высоту полета в 8000 метров и скорость в 800 километров в час." 
Каково же было удивление. когда в *5 часов 46 минут* "цель 6065" вновь появилась на экране радара: курс все, тот же, высота 9000 метров, скорость 800 км/ч.
Тут полная херня: Солдатик на РЛС, нашедший цель, идущую в сторону Камчатки в 4:51, потерявший её и нашедший снова в 5:46 - спустя почти час! *Эта цель не могла быть тем самым Боингом, это чушь тупая!* Потому, что максимальная дальность обнаружения цели - порядка 350 км, *а за час Боинг пролетает 800-850 км!*  :Wink:   Он уже должен был за это время всю Камчатку насквозь пролететь и уйти в сторону Охотского моря... 
Вероятно, в первый раз это был военный самолёт США, занимавшийся, кстати, в том районе конкретным делом: следивший за результами пусков советских МБР в камчатский полигон. Тот же RC-135 и, возможно, кто-то ещё. А вот во второй раз - это был Боинг. ИМХО. Потому, что по времени - полная нестыковка, сам посмотри по скорости. 
И высоту 8000 метров Боинг просто не мог занять. 9500 у него было сразу, а к Сахалину, на момент встречи с Осиповичем - 10000. По плану полёта по потолкам.

----------


## gaduka

> - Популярно разъясняю "для тех, кто в танке": американцы и японцы, с наземных станций, могут записать только ту часть переговоров Осиповича с землёй, которая идёт от Осиповича на землю. Те команды, которые подают ему с земли на УКВ, наземные средства японцев и американцев записать попросту не могут - опять же из-за отсутствия прямой радиовидимости. Осипович рассказывал сам и в предыдущей теме по этому вопросу я это цитировал, что _плёнка, предназначенная к отправке на комиссию, была переписана под управлением "компетентных товарищей", и шум двигателей там имитировала включённая электробритва_ (полистай ту тему).  *Та плёнка была сфальсифицирована.  А плёнки самописцев - просто утаили. Вот таким образом и выкрутились*.


Ну ты орёл. Ты умышленно на ручник встал или это стратегия такая? Я уже устал повторять для тебя, что на комиссии представлялись плёнки радиоперехвата Японии и США а они ну ни как не могли записать 




> _плёнка, предназначенная к отправке на комиссию, была переписана под управлением "компетентных товарищей", и шум двигателей там имитировала включённая электробритва_


и писать такую охенею признак отсутствия здравого смысла.




> - И каким же образом СРАЗУ кто-там в США смог тогда определить, _что_ происходит с самолётом, находящемся для всех РЛС за радиогоризонтом и контакт с которым поддерживается только по КВ-радиосвязи?? Это просто телепаты какие-то должны быть!


Получается что были. Просмотри Риджер Дайджест 83-го года. Там в деталях и картинках описано обвинительное выступления Американской стороны с демонстрацией презинтации событий на экстренном собрании в ООН.




> - Как ты определишь место самолёта на таком большом удалении? Никак. Только по докладу экипажа. А командир докладывал формально, не опредляя фактического места самолёта контрольными способами.


Тогда как и на основании чего США приготовило обвинительную реч в течении менее 24 часов?




> - Ну-ка, покажи мне эту херню, на которую ты ссылаешься? Дай на неё ссылку? *О карте, на которой нанесён маршрут Боинга по некоей дуге??*  (Какой дуге?! Зачем - дуге?!)


Источник я уже называл, пересмотри ветку. Для тебя исключительно повторю, журнал Флюгер Ревью 83-ё год месяц сентябрь или октябрь, то есть 9-й или 10-й номер (на обложке Ту-134 в раскраске Люфтганза ночью). 30-го числа поеду к бате и найду данный журнальчик.




> - У RC-135 высота была любая и маршрут - любой по заданию. Трасс в том районе целых пять и гражданские самолёты по ним летают ДЕСЯТКАМИ за сутки.  Боинг, вылетевший из Анкорриджа в Сеул, должен преодолеть расстояние в 11400 км, это очень много, и все полёты на такие большие растояния выполняются "по потолкам" - на высоте, близкой к практическому потолку самолёта для _данного полётного веса_. Самолёт взял с собой 140 000 литров керосина, это 112 тонн. Поэтому сначала он занял 9500 метров, а потом, по мере выработки топлива, обязан был запрашивать эшелон всё выше и выше, где меньше сопротивление воздуха и меньше расходуется топлива на каждый километр пути.  Когда его встретил Осипович, у него было 10 тысяч и он буквально перед сбитием запросил у японцев подъём на следующий эшелон, ещё повыше - всё в строгом соответствии с планом.
> "В *4 часа 51 минуту* по камчатскому времени на радаре, внезапно появляется новая световая точка, движущаяся с северо-востока через Берингов пролив. Солдат регистрирует ее как "цель 6065", определяет высоту полета в 8000 метров и скорость в 800 километров в час." 
> Каково же было удивление. когда в *5 часов 46 минут* "цель 6065" вновь появилась на экране радара: курс все, тот же, высота 9000 метров, скорость 800 км/ч.
> Тут полная херня: Солдатик на РЛС, нашедший цель, идущую в сторону Камчатки в 4:51, потерявший её и нашедший снова в 5:46 - спустя почти час! *Эта цель не могла быть тем самым Боингом, это чушь тупая!* Потому, что максимальная дальность обнаружения цели - порядка 350 км, *а за час Боинг пролетает 800-850 км!*   Он уже должен был за это время всю Камчатку насквозь пролететь и уйти в сторону Охотского моря... 
> Вероятно, в первый раз это был военный самолёт США, занимавшийся, кстати, в том районе конкретным делом: следивший за результами пусков советских МБР в камчатский полигон. Тот же RC-135 и, возможно, кто-то ещё. А вот во второй раз - это был Боинг. ИМХО. Потому, что по времени - полная нестыковка, сам посмотри по скорости. 
> И высоту 8000 метров Боинг просто не мог занять. 9500 у него было сразу, а к Сахалину, на момент встречи с Осиповичем - 10000. По плану полёта по потолкам.


Как был ещё один самолёт????????? Ты же вещал всё это время только об одном единственном Боинге?????? Непонятно.

----------


## gaduka

> Какое это отношение имеет к вопросу о том, что американцы якобы видели в реальном времени и не  предупредили экипаж Боинга об уклонении от курса? Спустя сутки-двое власти СССР тоже много знали о этом полете. Ну и что из этого следует?


Откуда и как пендостан смог получить данные по курсу и направлению полёта самолёта если не имели там ни каких радиотехнических средств а Боинг не выдовал свои реальные координаты так как сами их не знали?

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну ты орёл. Ты умышленно на ручник встал или это стратегия такая? Я уже устал повторять для тебя, что на комиссии представлялись плёнки радиоперехвата Японии и США а они ну ни как не могли записать 
> 
> и писать такую охенею признак отсутствия здравого смысла.


- Ещё раз: *ни американцы, ни японцы не могли с земли записать команды, которые наземные КП подавали Осиповичу.* Они могли записать только речь Осиповича на землю.  Вот эти команды *с земли* в ходе редактирования и можно доработать. И совершенно по-другому будет выглядеть ситуация.



> Получается что были. Просмотри Риджер Дайджест 83-го года. Там в деталях и картинках описано обвинительное выступления Американской стороны с демонстрацией презинтации событий на экстренном собрании в ООН.


- Линк есть?



> Тогда как и на основании чего США приготовило обвинительную реч в течении менее 24 часов?


 - По факту сбития самолёта и гибели людей.



> Источник я уже называл, пересмотри ветку. Для тебя исключительно повторю, журнал Флюгер Ревью 83-ё год месяц сентябрь или октябрь, то есть 9-й или 10-й номер (на обложке Ту-134 в раскраске Люфтганза ночью). 30-го числа поеду к бате и найду данный журнальчик.


- Отсканируй да выложи, поглядим. 



> Как был ещё один самолёт????????? Ты же вещал всё это время только об одном единственном Боинге?????? Непонятно.


- *Боинг-747 рейса KAL-007 был один.* Остальных самолётов в воздухе могло быть сколько угодно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Откуда и как пендостан смог получить данные по курсу и направлению полёта самолёта если не имели там ни каких радиотехнических средств а Боинг не выдовал свои реальные координаты так как сами их не знали?


1) По разведданным с советской стороны - мало у них шпионов было на всех уровнях в вооружённых силах СССР?
2) По результатам дешифровки вчерашних записей загоризонтных РЛС, просматривающих эту часть Дальнего Востока.

----------


## micconen

Вопросы у меня такие (я делитант в аэронавигации): 
1. Каким образом работает автопилот на Боинге-747?
Что там за трехпозиционный переключатель такой? Каким образом задается маршрут?
2. Экипаж рейса 007 докладывал о прохождении контрольных точек маршрута. Как он узнавал что прошел точку? Возможно ли при прохождении от контрольной точки на расстоянии в 100-200км не получить сигнал об отклонении?
3. Имелась ли на борту инерциальноя система навигации?

----------


## juky-puky

> Вопросы у меня такие (я делитант в аэронавигации): 
> 1. Каким образом работает автопилот на Боинге-747?


- Все автопилоты работают по одному принципу:
 а) стабилизируют положение самолёта по трём взаимно перпендикулярным осям, используя в качестве опорных трёхстепенные гироскопы - при отклонении самолёта от нейтрального положения для данной оси, возникает сигнал рассогласования, пропорциональный величине этого отклонения (углу отклонения),  угловой скорости (первой производной от угла) и углового ускорения (второй производной от угла), пропорционально этому автопилот выдаёт команды на рулевые машинки, которые отклоняют управляющие аэродинамические поверхности самолёта - элероны (по крену), руль высоты или стабилизатор (по тангажу), руль направления (по курсу).  И возвращают самолёт к исходному положению после воздействия атмосферных возмущений. 
б) Позволяют выполнять управление самолётом, путём ввода управляющих сигналов - набор, снижение, развороты.
в) Позволяют автоматически выдерживать линию заданного пути - при подключении к соответствующим навигационным системам (как не было подключено в данном злополучном случае).
г) Позволяют выполнять заход, снижение, расчёт на посадку и даже саму посадку в автоматическом режиме - при подключении соответствующих посадочных систем. 



> Что там за трехпозиционный переключатель такой?


- Почитай внимательно здесь:
http://legion.wplus.net/others/kal1.shtml



> Каким образом задается маршрут?


- Задаются координаты точек маршрута в принятой там системе координат.  На Боинге-747 стоят компьютеры. 



> 2. Экипаж рейса 007 докладывал о прохождении контрольных точек маршрута. Как он узнавал что прошел точку?


- Докладывал он "от фонаря", по времени полёта, не выполняя контроль пути по РЛС, например.



> Возможно ли при прохождении от контрольной точки на расстоянии в 100-200км не получить сигнал об отклонении?


- Значит, возможно. 



> 3. Имелась ли на борту инерциальноя система навигации?


- Целых три штуки. Поэтому там и штурмана нет (ег обязанности по совместительству выполняет второй пилот), при том, что самолёт чуть ли не половину земного шара способен за раз облететь. Но - оборудование надо грамотно, *безошибочно* эксплуатировать.

----------


## micconen

При прохождении контрольных точек происходит разворот по курсу на следующую контрольную точку (радиомаяк?). Маршрут R20 разве не имеет таких поворотов? Пилот, летавший по маршруту не один десяток раз должен чувствовать, что примерно сейчас должен быть доворот на столько-то градусов влево (вправо).
 экипаж докладывал он "от фонаря", по времени полёта, не выполняя контроль пути - это вообще реально в Авиации? 
На самолете не работат прямая связь с диспетчером, шалит один из компасов и случайно установлен курс на Сеул по крайчайшему пути. При этом экипаж переговаривается по радио со своими коллегами с рейса 015 или заполняет бюрократические формуляры... Идилия такая, люди работают... даже на компас некогда взглянуть.

----------


## juky-puky

> При прохождении контрольных точек происходит разворот по курсу на следующую контрольную точку (радиомаяк?).


- У них это всегда плавно делала автоматика. И, судя по всему, никаких резких изломов маршрута в 11 400 км у них не было и быть не могло - за ненадобностью и вредностью.  Просто точка на маршруте, с координатами такими-то такими-то (широта, долгота).



> экипаж докладывал он "от фонаря", по времени полёта, не выполняя контроль пути - это вообще реально в Авиации?


- В авиации всё бывает...



> На самолете не работат прямая связь с диспетчером, шалит один из компасов и случайно установлен курс на Сеул по крайчайшему пути. При этом экипаж переговаривается по радио со своими коллегами с рейса 015 или заполняет бюрократические формуляры... Идилия такая, люди работают... даже на компас некогда взглянуть.


Всё же дублировано. Барахлит один компас - переключились на второй... ИНС вообще три штуки, все работают независимо друг от друга, компьютеры сравнивают между собой показания всех, и если одна даёт показания отличные от двух других, вот только тогда выдаётся сигнал о неблагополучии...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Artur

Но есть тут одна маленькая нестыковка, дело в том что стартовав в Анкоридже , Боинг сразу после взлёта выбрал неправильную траекторию полёта-западнее официального маршрута. Наземные службы видели это отклонение и даже зафиксировали его , но никто не предупредил экипаж.
Почему?

----------


## juky-puky

> Но есть тут одна маленькая нестыковка, дело в том что стартовав в Анкоридже , Боинг сразу после взлёта выбрал неправильную траекторию полёта-западнее официального маршрута. Наземные службы видели это отклонение и даже зафиксировали его , но никто не предупредил экипаж.
> Почему?


- Вначале оно было очень небольшим. И это ещё очень  зависит от силы и направления ветра на данной высоте.  Ветер может меняться  значительно.

----------


## Niki1979

Привет. Наконец решил включится в дискуссию.
У меня конкретный вопрос(ы):
Если самолет шпион летает по того же маршрута как и злополучный Боинг (вроде Боинг-шпион), то какой развед-информации может получить? 
(Я думаю - никакой, все РТ средства думаю ноходятся в рутинном режиме работы, это же рутинный перехват нарушителя, а не отражения внезапного налета)

Второй вопрос - если такой самолет все таки НЕ может разведывать что то стойностное (если, см. мой 1-вый вопрос), и он является пассажирским, то почему его сбивать?

Третий вопрос - думаю любой пилот сделал бы все что возможно дать сигнал экипажу пассажирского самолета что он летит .... ну, не там где надо. Так странно тогда почему считается что Боинг не "принял" никаких сигналов, не странно ли это?

----------


## juky-puky

> Третий вопрос - думаю любой пилот сделал бы все что возможно дать сигнал экипажу пассажирского самолета что он летит .... ну, не там где надо. Так странно тогда почему считается что Боинг не "принял" никаких сигналов, не странно ли это?


Потому, что перехватчик не подошёл на установленное ему советскими документами место, отуда его мог бы видеть экипаж Боинга и не подал установленных сигналов. 
Поэтому экипаж Боинга этих сигналов и не увидел.
Прочитайте здесь вдумчиво и внимательно таблицы, в самом низу:
ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ 
СИГНАЛОВ ВОЗДУШНОГО-СУДНА-ПЕРЕХВАТЧИКА
И ВОЗДУШНОГО СУДНА-НАРУШИТЕЛЯ
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...=37922;div=LAW

Между прочим, это - *ПРИКАЗ*. Который и Корнуков, и Осипович грубейшим образом не выполнили.
С 1983 года этот ПРИКАЗ  не изменился ни на запятую.

----------


## Холостяк

Ну и упертый Вы Юкки… Прямо по нескольку раз всю галемотью пересказываете… Как зарплату за это получаете… И главное, умнО то как! Тут даже деревянный Буратино поверит, что до Сеула не долетел и погиб от злодея Осиповича, и пойдет клянчить деньги у папы Карло на свои похороны. 
«…перехватчик не подал сигналы…, …трехпозиционный тумблер не переключили…, Корнуков &Со не выполнили…, …СССР скрыло…, море трупов…» Ну надо же все знаете! Будто прямо везде «свечку подержали»! И в кабине Боинга, и рядом с Корнуковым, и рядом с Осиповичем, и рядом с Богом…
Прямо – «Удивительное рядом»! 
Это как про Гитлера сейчас пишут, что жил по соседству и вчера умер…, а так "ничего" мужик то был - зря на поминки не заглянули... или типа того… 
Только вот американосов Вы забыли, типа "непричем"...
Только уже на все ответили компетентные люди, а не «держатели свечек»… 
*(В 1983 году в воздушном пространстве СССР после открытого игнорирования попыток выйти на связь и предупреждения, советским перехватчиком был сбит американский разведывательный самолет с экипажем на борту. Части самолета и оборудования найдены, трупы военнослужащих идентифицированы и переданы американской стороне. Специалистами НИИ ВВС и КГБ СССР проведено расследование, факт задокументирован и с вещественными доказательствами находится в Спецхране. Претензий никто не предъявлял и до сих пор не имеет. Черные ящики, в последствии, переданы американской стороне. Американская сторона всю информацию о своем самолете засекретила. Поднятая шумиха и выдумки об этом факте безосновательны и лживы. )*

С приветом!

----------


## juky-puky

> *(В 1983 году в воздушном пространстве СССР после открытого игнорирования попыток выйти на связь и предупреждения, советским перехватчиком был сбит американский разведывательный самолет с экипажем на борту. Части самолета и оборудования найдены, трупы военнослужащих идентифицированы и переданы американской стороне. Специалистами НИИ ВВС и КГБ СССР проведено расследование, факт задокументирован и с вещественными доказательствами находится в Спецхране. Претензий никто не предъявлял и до сих пор не имеет. Черные ящики, в последствии, переданы американской стороне. Американская сторона всю информацию о своем самолете засекретила. Поднятая шумиха и выдумки об этом факте безосновательны и лживы. )*


- Ссылку на источник этой бреднятины? Где ссылка??

----------


## Niki1979

Не могу понять - почему отдавать приказ сбить пассажирского самолета???, прецедентов было.
Не могу также поверить что Осипович (или любой другой) не принял никаких мер по установлению контакта, к тому не сумел припознать пассажирский Боинг с кучу лампочек и пр. К тому же есть запросчик который отвечает что самолет - гражданский (или ошибаюсь???) и нзаемный ком-пунт знает это, да и имеет разсписание полетов.

Также трудно поверить в ошибку введения маршрута, потому что там НЕСКОЛЬКО контрольных точек, немозвожно ошибится по всем.

Кто был тот офигительный ДУРАК который дал приказ сбить Боинг-а?

----------


## Nazar

> Не могу понять - почему отдавать приказ сбить пассажирского самолета???, прецедентов было.
> Н
> Кто был тот офигительный ДУРАК который дал приказ сбить Боинг-а?


а что надо было с ним сделать, позволить лететь дальше , итак затянули до последнего, практически до выхода из Советского воздушного пространства.
Сейчас Юкки начнет говорить что надо было сажать.
Я еще в первом нашем обсуждении говорил, что с моей точки зрения, главная ошибка заключалась в том, что его не сбили сразу после входа в наше ВП, упал бы на территории СССР и вопросов было-бы меньше, да и мнимые родственники своими "походами" не докучали.

----------


## Niki1979

Кстати похоже все ясно..... В ту ночь имели место множества провокации со сторону США, там были и разведчики, и АВАКС, и спутники над этом районе. А Боинг тоже был провокацию, у меня сомнении нет. Невозможно ошибится при введения курсу, потому что это не так простое дело, да и есть множетва других контольных мер. 
Ну, допустим что совершив этот полет он смог бы разузнать что то, конечно. Ну допустим что он - как нарушитель не выполняет приказы перехватчика, потому что думает - они не собьют - это основа этой провокаций.

Так вот, ошибка сдесь. Кто то из начальников сделал ДУРАЦКУЮ ошибку и приказал сбить пассажирского самолета (кстати вполне законно) и Осипович выполнил приказ.То кто давал приказ не думая что это очень плохой выбор.

----------


## juky-puky

> а что надо было с ним сделать, позволить лететь дальше , итак затянули до последнего, практически до выхода из Советского воздушного пространства.
> Сейчас Юкки начнет говорить что надо было сажать.


- Так в документах, едрёна вошь, написано, что НАДО САЖАТЬ!  :Tongue:  Ты и с документами будешь спорить? 
*Для всех перехватчиков, большими русскими буквами, как в обязанностях часового, чётко расписаны все их действия* - нет, мля, начинаем хер знает что придумывать! 
Ну, прочитай ещё раз! 
И чести было бы больше и извинялись бы перед Советским Союзом Южная Корея, Япония, США...



> Я еще в первом нашем обсуждении говорил, что с моей точки зрения, главная ошибка заключалась в том, что его не сбили сразу после входа в наше ВП, упал бы на территории СССР и вопросов было-бы меньше, да и мнимые родственники своими "походами" не докучали.


- Я вот этого идиотизма никак не могу понять - почему для тебя предпочтительнее уничтожить гражданский самолёт, вместо того, чтобы принудить его к посадке, всех там допросить, самолёт обыскать,  если какая-то разведывательная аппартура (вдруг!) на нём стоит - конфисковать её и всему миру показать! 
Нет - надо убить 269 пассажиров и спрятать концы в воду! Ну на хрена?! Что за честь от этого получит государство, кроме помоев?!
Как-то всё-таки у тебя голова работает странно, неадекватно, нелогично, неестественно... 
Не могу понять - почему...

----------


## juky-puky

> Не могу понять - почему отдавать приказ сбить пассажирского самолета???, прецедентов было.


- Были. В 1978 году. Но там Боинг не выполнил команд и пытался уйти, поэтому применение оружия было совершенно законным.

----------


## Nazar

> -
> 
> - Я вот этого идиотизма никак не могу понять - почему для тебя предпочтительнее уничтожить гражданский самолёт, вместо того, чтобы принудить его к посадке, всех там допросить, самолёт обыскать,  если какая-то разведывательная аппартура (вдруг!) на нём стоит - конфисковать её и всему миру показать! 
> Нет - надо убить 269 пассажиров и спрятать концы в воду! Ну на хрена?! Что за честь от этого получит государство, кроме помоев?!
> Как-то всё-таки у тебя голова работает странно, неадекватно, нелогично, неестественно... 
> Не могу понять - почему...


Юкки , именно в этом заключается причина всего этого спора, ни ты , ни я ( слава богу ) не были очивидцами этого события и до сих пор не знаем, что там творилось на самом деле, но лично мне гораздо проще поверить что этот несчастный боинг не реагировал на все подаваемые ему сигналы, в следствии чего и был уничтожен, чем в то , что все дальневосточное ПВО совершило глобальный косяк, проспало, прое-ло и так далее,
А голова у меня работает нормально и адекватно, просто есть люди умеющие менять свои принципы , убеждения и приоритеты - *я этого делать не умею, не так воспитан* и пусть мои приоритеты не правильные с чье-то точки зрения, но это мое мнение и 99% людей ( летчиков ПВОшников и так далее, с кем я общался на данную тему, крайний раз сегодня ночью ) отвечают просто и без запинки ( более старшое поколение) : " *уничтожили и правильно сделали, значит другого выхода не было*

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки , именно в этом заключается причина всего этого спора, ни ты , ни я ( слава богу ) не были очивидцами этого события и до сих пор не знаем, что там творилось на самом деле, но лично мне гораздо проще поверить что этот несчастный боинг не реагировал на все подаваемые ему сигналы, в следствии чего и был уничтожен, чем в то , что все дальневосточное ПВО совершило глобальный косяк, проспало, прое-ло и так далее,
> А голова у меня работает нормально и адекватно, просто есть люди умеющие менять свои принципы , убеждения и приоритеты - *я этого делать не умею, не так воспитан* и пусть мои приоритеты не правильные с чье-то точки зрения, но это мое мнение и 99% людей ( летчиков ПВОшников и так далее, с кем я общался на данную тему, крайний раз сегодня ночью ) отвечают просто и без запинки ( более старшое поколение) : " *уничтожили и правильно сделали, значит другого выхода не было*


 - Скажи, только честно: а что твой папа по этому поводу говорит, прочитав тему, с кем он согласен - со мной или с 99% других? 
Что * уничтожили и правильно сделали, значит другого выхода не было*?

----------


## Artur

" Я вот этого идиотизма никак не могу понять - почему для тебя предпочтительнее уничтожить гражданский самолёт, вместо того, чтобы принудить его к посадке, всех там допросить, самолёт обыскать, если какая-то разведывательная аппартура (вдруг!) на нём стоит - конфисковать её и всему миру показать! 
Нет - надо убить 269 пассажиров и спрятать концы в воду! Ну на хрена?! Что за честь от этого получит государство, кроме помоев?!
Как-то всё-таки у тебя голова работает странно, неадекватно, нелогично, неестественно... 
Не могу понять - почему..." - Юкки не всё так просто, могли бы посадить посадили бы, в 1968 году над Курилами посадили DC полный американских солдат, но безнаказанным пропускать, полетят головы...
Но есть этому обьяснение, вернёмся в те годы и обратимся к доказанным и неоспоримым фактам:
1. Над территорией СССР было сбито 18 самолётов разведчиков США и их союзников, сколько было сбито советских самолётов над территорией США и их союзников -0.
2.Сколько раз воздушное пространство СССР нарушали военные самолёты США - сотни раз, а советские самолёты ни разу не нарушали границ США и их союзников.
3. Кто создал нервозную обстановку вдоль границ СССР, круглосуточно патрулируя на кромке границы - ами, самолёты СССР не патрулировали вдоль границ США.
4. Ами сбили пассажирский Эрбас с сотнями людей днём в простых метеоусловиях и что, да ничего- ошибка мол....
Так что все виноваты.

----------


## Artur

" Я вот этого идиотизма никак не могу понять - почему для тебя предпочтительнее уничтожить гражданский самолёт, вместо того, чтобы принудить его к посадке, всех там допросить, самолёт обыскать, если какая-то разведывательная аппартура (вдруг!) на нём стоит - конфисковать её и всему миру показать! 
Нет - надо убить 269 пассажиров и спрятать концы в воду! Ну на хрена?! Что за честь от этого получит государство, кроме помоев?!
Как-то всё-таки у тебя голова работает странно, неадекватно, нелогично, неестественно... 
Не могу понять - почему..." - Юкки не всё так просто, могли бы посадить посадили бы, в 1968 году над Курилами посадили DC полный американских солдат, но безнаказанным пропускать, полетят головы...
Но есть этому обьяснение, вернёмся в те годы и обратимся к доказанным и неоспоримым фактам:
1. Над территорией СССР было сбито 18 самолётов разведчиков США и их союзников, сколько было сбито советских самолётов над территорией США и их союзников -0.
2.Сколько раз воздушное пространство СССР нарушали военные самолёты США - сотни раз, а советские самолёты ни разу не нарушали границ США и их союзников.
3. Кто создал нервозную обстановку вдоль границ СССР, круглосуточно патрулируя на кромке границы - ами, самолёты СССР не патрулировали вдоль границ США.
4. Ами сбили пассажирский Эрбас с сотнями людей днём в простых метеоусловиях и что, да ничего- ошибка мол....
Так что все виноваты.

----------


## gaduka

Сори, не тот файлик прикрепил. Модераторы, убейте моё предыдущее сообщение.
 
источник Flieger Revue. № 12 за 1983 год.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот... Более "внятная" карта... Как мы знаем, курс самолета всегда прокладывается по прямой и имеет поворотные точки маршрута. В которых доклад идет, проверка места, привязка... Вот и видно реальный курс для пассажирского самолета Анкоридж-Сеул..., а не как ранее представлял Юкки - типа непонятной изгибающейся функции... Тут мы и видим как "лихо рулил" самолетик в воздушном пространстве СССР... Я на все 100% уверен, что и АВАКСик его видел и РС-135... А как я ранее выкладывал инструкции операторам ВВС США, что они были обязаны предупреждать самолет о нарушении курса, приближении к запретным зонам... Вот поэтому и запрос в ВВС США и в ЦРУ США был в свете "национальной безопасности" отклонен. И молчат до сих пор... А Анкоридж вообще ответил о том, что никаких записей по Боингу нет... Но повторять не буду свои предыдущие посты...
Явная спланированная разведовательная операция... И не какой там не "пассажир"...
А со своей стороны я размещаю координаты буферной зоны в районе Аляски, о которой и упоминал ранее... Что при подлете к ней, американские военные операторы поднимают такой ШУМ!!! А "пассажир" во всю "рулил по ней"..
According to this document, adjacent to the so-called prohibited flight zone, the zone where according to the manual, American military aircraft risk being shot at without warning by Soviet Air Defense Forces, there is an Alaskan buffer zone. The coordinates of this buffer zone, according to the document, are: 58 degrees north latitude, 180 degrees west longitude; 60 degrees north latitude, 180 degrees west longitude; 65 degrees north latitude, 169 degrees west longitude; 72 degrees north latitude, 169 west longitude; 72 degrees north latitude, 167 degrees west longitude; 62.30 degrees north latitude, 167 degrees west longitude.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сори, не тот файлик прикрепил. Модераторы, убейте моё предыдущее сообщение.
>  
> источник Flieger Revue. № 12 за 1983 год.


- Но сразу возникает вопрос: каким образом *Flieger Revue* в 1983 году, не имея радиолокационной проводки этого самолёта и не имея записей его бортового самописца нарисовала этот маршрут?? Единственные РЛС, в зоне видимости которых он был, когда влез в советское воздушное пространство - советские же. *Других данных просто нет*.  С АВАКСА - пожалуйста, цитатку: где и у кого говорится про АВАКС?

----------


## gaduka

> - Но сразу возникает вопрос: каким образом *Flieger Revue* в 1983 году, не имея радиолокационной проводки этого самолёта и не имея записей его бортового самописца нарисовала этот маршрут?? Единственные РЛС, в зоне видимости которых он был, когда влез в советское воздушное пространство - советские же. *Других данных просто нет*.  С АВАКСА - пожалуйста, цитатку: где и у кого говорится про АВАКС?


А мы ещё с мужиками спорили нужно ли было переводить высшие военные училища с 4-х годов обучения на 5-ти годовую систему размазов на пристёгнутый год занятия по курсам выживания, всяким там курсам скорочтения и по ПОВЫШЕНИЮ ПАМЯТИ. Тепеть я вижу - это просто необходимость была такая. 
Теперь по теме. Юкки, перечитай внимательно нашу с тобой беседу от первого поста до последнего. Повторять себя я не буду да и не вижу смысла, был бы ты более культурный собеседник или хотя бы уважающий своих опонентов - тогда бы повторился.
Особо пондравилось мне твоё постоянство в твоих суждениях. Сперва доказываешь, что был только KAL007 и никого более, а тут появляется RC-135 с вполне конкретными задачами!? 
Ранее мной выложенная карта приследует цель показать тебе несостоятельность теории "3-го положения переключателя" и о не знании своего местоположении самолёта нарушителя для его же экипажа. Как дополнительное доказательство я использую твою фразу, что после вылета из Анкориджа Боинг набрал высоту 9500 метров и снижать ему высоту было не зачем, при этом встреча с RC-135 в нейтральных водах произошла на высоте 8000 метров и нарушение госграницы в районе Комчатки было на высоте 8000 метров. Из этого следует всего 2 варианта:
1. Боинг был "вменям" - то есть экипаж точно знал где он находился и что там делал.
2. Нарушителем был не KAL007.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Вот... Более "внятная" карта... Как мы знаем, курс самолета всегда прокладывается по прямой и имеет поворотные точки маршрута. В которых доклад идет, проверка места, привязка... Вот и видно реальный курс для пассажирского самолета Анкоридж-Сеул..., а не как ранее представлял Юкки - типа непонятной изгибающейся функции...


Холостяк, теперь я, как и нелюбимый мною Юкки, окончательно убедился в том, что вы никакой, нахрен, не лётчик :). Ибо не может лётчик не знать, что такое ортодромия и что бывают разные проекции, в которых составляются карты. Поясняю: "непонятно изгибающаяся функция", на самом деле, самая настоящаю прямая :). Откройте учебник по самолётовождению, почитайте ;)

----------


## gaduka

> 2.Сколько раз воздушное пространство СССР нарушали военные самолёты США - сотни раз, а советские самолёты ни разу не нарушали границ США и их союзников.


Артур, в этом пункте ты не прав. Не надо красить весь мир только в 2 цвета. В то время шло противостояние двух политических систем и двух крупных военных блока. В таких условиях не бывает ангелов. С нашей стороны тоже случались нарушения гос границ других государств как не преднамеренные так и умышленные. Одно из них рассматривалось в теме ранее.

----------


## runaway

Приветствую уважаемых участников! 

Прочитал Брюна, в целом от книги осталось положительное впечатление. Чего не могу сказать о переводе - временами предложения рассыпаются просто на глазах, превращая мысли автора в труху.

Замеченные странности: автор, утверждая, что в ту ночь Осипович пилотировал именно МиГ-31, не пытается выяснить, кто же был вторым членом экипажа - штурманом-оператором? Или Брюн этого не утверждает?

Думаю, что говорить об отсутствии пассажиров как таковых, значит перегибать палку. Просто искали не там, я думаю. Советы не нашли потому, что искали там, где сбивали (т.е. находили другие, военные самолеты), янки же не нашли тел именно потому, что хорошо знали, где надо искать, чтобы НЕ найти. 

Цель всей этой гадости, думаю, была сугубо политическая: показать всему миру "истинное лицо" противника. Своего рода идеологическое обеспечение очередного витка напряженности в ходе военного противостояния. Надо было просто нормально запугать избирателя. 

Согласен, что самым неприятным итогом всей этой истории явилось полное отсутствие информационного противодействия со стороны Советского Союза, неуклюжее подобие которого было только на руку противнику.

----------


## juky-puky

> А мы ещё с мужиками спорили нужно ли было переводить высшие военные училища с 4-х годов обучения на 5-ти годовую систему размазов на пристёгнутый год занятия по курсам выживания, всяким там курсам скорочтения и по ПОВЫШЕНИЮ ПАМЯТИ.


- На повторное обучение в ВВАУЛ можешь отправить своего кореша Холостяка. Меня-то - не надо...  :Biggrin:  Мне красный диплом не дали только "за пятую графу" (ты, правда, это понять и оценить не в состоянии  :Tongue: ).



> Юкки, перечитай внимательно нашу с тобой беседу от первого поста до последнего.


- Делать мне больше нечего...



> Повторять себя я не буду да и не вижу смысла, был бы ты более культурный собеседник или хотя бы уважающий своих опонентов - тогда бы повторился.


- Какие собеседники - такой и я. С галантными и толковыми - я более чем вежлив. 



> Особо пондравилось мне твоё постоянство в твоих суждениях. Сперва доказываешь, что был только KAL007 и никого более, а тут появляется RC-135 с вполне конкретными задачами!?


- Ну, зачем зря трепаться? Маршрут Боинга составлял 11 400 км, на этом маршруте могла быть большая куча самолётов, вот только о подавляющем большинстве их экипаж KAL-007 знать не знал, ведать не ведал, да и они ему были совсем без надобности. Протяженность его пути только в воздушном пространстве СССР за эти 1 час 30 с гаком минут - примерно 1200 км. Естественно, на таком большом отрезке могло быть сколько угодно самолётов в радиусе пары сотен км от его маршрута - и советских, и зарубежных. 



> Ранее мной выложенная карта приследует цель показать тебе несостоятельность теории "3-го положения переключателя" и о не знании своего местоположении самолёта нарушителя для его же экипажа.


- Выложенная тобой карта нарисованная в 1983 году, абсолютно ни хрена не доказывает и я повторяю вопрос: *на основании каких данных эта карта изображена немецким журналом??*



> Как дополнительное доказательство я использую твою фразу, что после вылета из Анкориджа Боинг набрал высоту 9500 метров и снижать ему высоту было не зачем


- Разумеется. При "полёте по потолкам" идёт только набор, набор, набор. 



> при этом встреча с RC-135 в нейтральных водах произошла на высоте 8000 метров


- Кто, мля, это сказал?! Что: 
1) Имела место именно "встреча"? На кой чёрт им было вообще встречаться?? Чтобы RC-135 мог демаскировать KAL-007, если тот выполнял некое спецзадание?! Это идиотизм. Или в воздухе с RC-135 на Боинг-747 передали запечатанный конверт с секретной инструкцией директора ЦРУ?? Если бы я отправлял на задание этот Боинг-747, за каким бесом я к нему пошлю ещё и RC-135? Абсурд.
2) Это солдатик на РЛС обнаружил некую цель на 8000 метров, движущуюся в сторону Камчатки. Потом эту цель потерял. Но это вполне мог быть ещё не KAL-007, а тот самый RC-135.  Потому, что пассажирсий Боинг был обнаружен спустя час, а я заострил твоё внимание (только ты не воспринял это) что за час Боинг-747 проходит минимум 850 км,  и та цель, что была обнаружена на высоте 8000 метров этим B-747 никак быть не может. Но, видимо задачи на движение никогда не были твоими любимыми, начиная с 4-го класса начальной школы.  :Wink:  Ты этот момент просто проигнорировал. 



> и нарушение госграницы в районе Комчатки было на высоте 8000 метров.


- Откуда это взято?
Вот здесь говорится про 9000 метров, хотя солдатику на радиовысотомере ночью спросоня ошибиться в измерении высоты на 500 метров - "как два пальца описать":
http://legion.wplus.net/others/kal1.shtml
"Каково же было удивление. когда в 5 часов 46 минут "цель 6065" вновь появилась на экране радара: курс все, тот же, высота *9000* метров, скорость 800 км/ч. Нарушитель находится сейчас над Камчаткой. Хуже того: четыре перехватчика умчались не в ту сторону, а поднимать с земли другие - слишком поздно. В это время чужой самолет грохочет в небе, пересекая нашпигованный военными базами полуостров. В 6 часов 06 минут перехватчики, с почти опустевшими баками вынуждены повернуть назад. В 6.10 пришелец, отклонившийся от курса уже на 425 километров, покидает советское воздушное пространство и удаляется в сторону Охотского моря." 
А Осипович встретил эту цель на подходе к Сазалину на высоте 10 тысяч метров:
""805, вижу цель на высоте *10 000* метров", - докладывает на землю майор Осипович. По вспышкам навигационных огней он сразу понял, что перед ним - огромный реактивный самолет. Потом он вспомнит, что первой его мыслью было: "Это наш транспортный самолет. Проверка боеготовности войск ПВО". Однако делиться своими соображениями с землей он не стал." 



> Из этого следует всего 2 варианта:
> 1. Боинг был "вменяем" - то есть экипаж точно знал где он находился и что там делал. 
> 2. Нарушителем был не KAL007.


Ты делаешь выводы абсолютно ни из чего конкретного не следующие.  РЛС на Камчатке кого-то теряли, кого-то находили,  снова теряли, уменьшать высоту Боингу-747 совершенно не нужно было. Если нарушителем был не KAL-007, то кого же сбивал Осипович и где пассажиры KAL-007, из которых почти 70 человек - американцы, в том числе один когрессмен?? По некоторым идиотским гипотезам, - они отправлены в советский ГУЛАГ...  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> где пассажиры KAL-007, из которых почти 70 человек - американцы, в том числе один когрессмен?? По некоторым идиотским гипотезам, - они отправлены в советский ГУЛАГ...


По другим , не менее идиотским гипотезам, Советский подплав вытащил *все* фрагменты тел ( кроме правой кисти) с глубины почти 100 метров и видимо с немалого радиуса падения обломков.
Кстати вчера передача на эту тему шла отечественная, с Корнуковым и рядом других ответственных лиц и тема исчезновения пассажиров в ней естественно поднималась. Никто с пеной у рта не доказывал , что пассажиров не было, но с твердой уверенностью заявляли , что кроме злополучной кисти , останков не было. Приводили в пример недавнюю  Тушку сбитую над Черным морем и присутствие тел и фрагментов , короче там прозвучала версия, что помимо взрыва ракеты Осиповича, на самолете был еще один более сильный взрыв , уничтоживший улики.

----------


## Artur

> Артур, в этом пункте ты не прав. Не надо красить весь мир только в 2 цвета. В то время шло противостояние двух политических систем и двух крупных военных блока. В таких условиях не бывает ангелов. С нашей стороны тоже случались нарушения гос границ других государств как не преднамеренные так и умышленные. Одно из них рассматривалось в теме ранее.


Я просто привёл в пример проверенную статистику , ничего не домысливая, одни факты. И всегда количество в конце концов переходит в качество, вот оно перешло. Недаром Юкки не ответил, иначе он с пеной у рта даказывал обратное. И Юкки в одном был прав, сбивать нужно было сразу.

----------


## juky-puky

> И Юкки в одном был прав, сбивать нужно было сразу.


- Никогда я этой херни не говорил! Я говорил, что нужно было подойти к нарушителю перед Камчаткой, или над Камчаткой (когда он над Петропавловском-Камчатским проходил), обозначить себя, подать установленные команды и принудить нарушителя к посадке! 
Вот что я говорил, не тот вздор, что мне пытаются приписать...

----------


## juky-puky

> По другим , не менее идиотским гипотезам, Советский подплав вытащил *все* фрагменты тел ( кроме правой кисти) с глубины почти 100 метров и видимо с немалого радиуса падения обломков.


- Прекрасная гипотеза!



> Приводили в пример недавнюю  Тушку сбитую над Черным морем и присутствие тел и фрагментов


- Естественно - кто их будет прятать - украинское ПВО?! 



> короче там прозвучала версия, что помимо взрыва ракеты Осиповича, на самолете был еще один более сильный взрыв , уничтоживший улики.


- Улики там были одни - советские ракеты, сбивающие неопознаные цели. Никаких других улик там просто не было,  иначе они обязательно были бы представлены международной комиссии. 
Тот конспирологический бред, что несёт Холостяк, - он совершенно противоречит американо-советским отношениям при Андропове и Кириленко.

----------


## Nazar

> - Прекрасная гипотеза!


*Именно гипотеза и не более*
Это не возможно было сделать за столь короткое время и теми техническими средствами , которые были на тот момент. Проще поверить в крабов, сильные течения, стаи голодных акул чем в твой бред про подплав. Поговори на эту тему с израильскими подводниками  :Biggrin:  , а вообще жаль что ты не в Питере находишься, я бы отвел тебя к бывшему  начальнику 40-го Гос.НИИ АСД и ГВР контр.адмиралу Пиваку или зам. начальнику  24-го ЦНИИ ВМФ кап.1р Ковалю Сан Алексеичу, они прояснили бы тебе ситуацию



> Улики там были одни - советские ракеты, сбивающие неопознаные цели. Никаких других улик там просто не было, иначе они обязательно были бы представлены международной комиссии.


Видимо тебе лучше знать. Только скажи пожалуйста, почему за двадцать четыре года никто официально не обмолвился о подъеме и сокрытии останков, почему "благородный" Ельцин вместе с ЧЯ не передал ничего что-бы касалось пассажиров и мест их захоронения или ты думаешь ( даже если предположить твою версию) , что все останки в топку собрали, кислотой облили и сожгли ? 
Уверен что ты так и думаешь.

----------


## juky-puky

> *Именно гипотеза и не более*
> Это не возможно было сделать за столь короткое время и теми техническими средствами , которые были на тот момент. Проще поверить в крабов, сильные течения, стаи голодных акул чем в твой бред про подплав.


- Судя по всему, у тебя развивается юношеский склероз:
http://www.redstar.ru/kursk/2000_08_24_2.html
Прочитай "бред" Анатолия ШТЫРОВА, контр-адмирала в отставке:
 - Приведу один лишь пример из моей командирской практики. В 1968 году экипаж сдавал зачет по действиям в условиях затопления, включая эвакуацию личного состава из затонувшей подлодки, - рассказывает Анатолий Тихонович. - Легли на грунт, глубина 120 метров, то есть больше, чем в нынешней ситуации с «Курском». 

    Вскоре нас отыскали, подошли спасательные суда. На лодку спустились тяжелые водолазы, через торпедные аппараты приняли у них пеналы с предметами жизнедеятельности. Следующий этап учения - присоединение к эпроновской аппаратуре шлангов, подачу по ним свежего воздуха и откачку отработанного - также выполнили успешно. 
    Затем началась собственно эвакуация. К комингс-площадке водолазы пристыковали так называемый колокол, в него перешла первая партия подводников - шесть человек. Колокол подняли на поверхность, там они перекурили. После чего тем же путем спустились обратно на «аварийную» подлодку, а в колокол перешла следующая партия. 
    Это была нормальная боевая учеба - как для подводников, так и для спасателей. В то время подобные мероприятия проводились регулярно, иначе и быть не должно. *О том, какими опытными, подготовленными водолазами-глубоководниками располагал наш флот, свидетельствует история с южнокорейским «Боингом». Чтобы собрать со дна Японского моря обломки самолета, водолазы спускались на глубину 240 метров! Это было в 1980 году. А что сейчас?* 
    Сегодня, по моим данным, лишь два водолаза во всем ВМФ могут работать на глубине свыше 100 метров: один на Тихоокеанском, другой на Черноморском флотах... 



> Поговори на эту тему с израильскими подводниками  , а вообще жаль что ты не в Питере находишься, я бы отвел тебя к бывшему  начальнику 40-го Гос.НИИ АСД и ГВР контр.адмиралу Пиваку или зам. начальнику  24-го ЦНИИ ВМФ кап.1р Ковалю Сан Алексеичу, они прояснили бы тебе ситуацию


- См. внимательно ссылку.



> Видимо тебе лучше знать. Только скажи пожалуйста, почему за двадцать четыре года никто официально не обмолвился о подъеме и сокрытии останков, почему "благородный" Ельцин вместе с ЧЯ не передал ничего что-бы касалось пассажиров и мест их захоронения


- Думаю, он решил, что время ещё не пришло...



> или ты думаешь ( даже если предположить твою версию) , что все останки в топку собрали, кислотой облили и сожгли ? 
> Уверен что ты так и думаешь.


- Нет. Я думаю, ситуация будет как с Катынью: останки где-то захоронены в тайном месте,  Дальний Восток велик. И лет через 50 их отдадут...  :Frown:

----------


## juky-puky

> Холостяк, теперь я, как и нелюбимый мною Юкки, окончательно убедился в том, что вы никакой, нахрен, не лётчик :). Ибо не может лётчик не знать, что такое ортодромия и что бывают разные проекции, в которых составляются карты. Поясняю: "непонятно изгибающаяся функция", на самом деле, самая настоящаю прямая :). Откройте учебник по самолётовождению, почитайте ;)


- Как Вы жестоки к бедному собрату по разуму!  :Smile:   Бывают, бывают такие лётчики в ВВС СССР/РФ... Не USAF и не хейль-ha-авир, чай...  :Biggrin:  
Обсуждали здесь, нелюбимый, но симпатичный местами *Lupus*, развлекайтесь, если не читали:
http://balancer.ru/forum/punbb/viewt...p?id=37706&p=1

----------


## Nazar

> - Судя по всему, у тебя развивается юношеский склероз:
> [


А у тебя видимо старческий маразм, правда юношеский склероз меня покинул лет 15 назад.
Ты можешь понять , что собрать обломки самолета и вытащить *все* фрагменты тел , это разные вещи.
Юкки говори лучше про самолеты, у тебя это много лучше получается , нежели про глубоководные водолазные работы.

----------


## juky-puky

> А у тебя видимо старческий маразм, правда юношеский склероз меня покинул лет 15 назад.
> Ты можешь понять , что собрать обломки самолета и вытащить *все* фрагменты тел , это разные вещи.
> Юкки говори лучше про самолеты, у тебя это много лучше получается , нежели про глубоководные водолазные работы.


- Ну не я же говорю, а контр-адмирал говорит! Он для тебя не авторитет?   :Wink: 
Неужели ты думаешь, что если тем же водолазам дадут команду вытащить фрагменты тел (которые в воде ничего не весят, их можно перемещать как воздушные шарики), сгрузить в большую сеть - они не справятся с этой задачей за несколько часов?  
Запросто. 
*Собственно, там военным водолазам нечего и искать было, кроме бортовых самописцев и - фрагментов тел. 
Выполнить "зачистку".*  (Это между нами...)
А время останется - можно потом кусками обшивки и пр.  заняться, - да этим могут заняться ведь и штатские...

----------


## gaduka

Юкки. Вопрос. Кто для тебя является авторитетным источником? Данные с Московской пресконференции с участием высокопоставленных лиц для тебя не авторитет. Данные с Международной авиационной комиссии  и их  заключение - тоже. Кто такой Кай Радемахер раз ты на него ссылаешься как на бога?

----------


## vovochka

Ну ты пука и фантазер !!!! Мюнхаузен просто отдыхает. Особенно мне
понравилось про полеты над малоориентирной местностью,военных
водолазов и треугольничек ,я правда не въехал на фига им пять компьюте
ров на борту если они все от одного треугольничка работают,но все равно круто.Ты как бы на все темы мастер.Теперь понятно почему они там в России не совсем хорошо,пропукали в свое время таких пацанов
как ты,вот и маяться сейчас.В одном только ты не догоняеш,что ну очень
хорошие пилоты не только в USAF,RAAF и прочих ААF,они еще и в Гондурасе и в Korian Airlines. Ну а в остальном базара нет. Даже удивительно как тебя еще хесбала не похитила.Ты уж береги себя.А что
такое "пятая графа"? Это что-то с головой? Да?
Ну вот и все что я хотел тебе сказать пука.
Best regards.
Vovochka.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки. Вопрос. Кто для тебя является авторитетным источником? Данные с Московской пресконференции с участием высокопоставленных лиц для тебя не авторитет. Данные с Международной авиационной комиссии  и их  заключение - тоже.


- Авторитетным источником для меня являются только *материалы объективного контроля*. Всплывшие на свет из советских недр только в 1993 году. Когда американцы сочли поднимать старый скандал с KAL-007 против НОВОЙ России большой политической ошибкой. *Поэтому дело возбновлено не было и никакой новой официальной огласки не получило*.

----------


## micconen

> материалы объективного контроля. Всплывшие на свет из советских недр только в 1993 году.


Хотелось бы посмотреть... У вас есть доступ?
 Черные ящики были у наших, теперь есть у тех. Где-нибудь встречалиль расшифровки от рулежки до последних секунд?

----------


## juky-puky

> Хотелось бы посмотреть... У вас есть доступ?


- Шутка? Откуда же? 



> Черные ящики были у наших, теперь есть у тех. Где-нибудь встречались расшифровки от рулежки до последних секунд?


- Мне - нет.  Но там есть все записи, позволяющие весьма точно воспроизвести всю линию фактического пути самолёта, а не ту отсебятину, что рисовали "от балды" в 1983 году...

----------


## STARIK

Всем привет! Кто объяснит, зачем на этот = пассажирский = с-т была установлена рлс бокового обзора?

----------


## juky-puky

> Всем привет! Кто объяснит, зачем на этот = пассажирский = с-т была установлена рлс бокового обзора?


- А она - была? Ссылку бы сразу какую-нибудь? Для углубленного изучения матчасти?

----------


## gaduka

> - Авторитетным источником для меня являются только *материалы объективного контроля*. Всплывшие на свет из советских недр только в 1993 году.


Из вышесказанного тобой Юкка можно сделать вывод - что Кай Радемахер имеет доступ к этим документам объективного контроля, которые всплыли и опять ушли в автономку, раз ты так безропотно им веришь. Из этого следует, что тот рассказик, ссылку на который ты давал ранее, это не фантазии автора на тему а практически хронологическая летопись событий. Я ничего не напутал?

----------


## Nazar

> - Ну не я же говорю, а контр-адмирал говорит! Он для тебя не авторитет?  
> Неужели ты думаешь, что если тем же водолазам дадут команду вытащить фрагменты тел (которые в воде ничего не весят, их можно перемещать как воздушные шарики), сгрузить в большую сеть - они не справятся с этой задачей за несколько часов?  
> Запросто. 
> *Собственно, там военным водолазам нечего и искать было, кроме бортовых самописцев и - фрагментов тел. 
> Выполнить "зачистку".*  (Это между нами...)
> А время останется - можно потом кусками обшивки и пр.  заняться, - да этим могут заняться ведь и штатские...


С таким-же успехом я могу тебе сказать ;" Для тебя генерал армии, командующий ВВС , Корнуков А.M. не авторитет ?"
 Думаю то что плавало на поверхности и крупные фрагменты тел достать смогли-бы, но обломки самолета в течении нескольких месяцев рыбаки доставали , а тела или их фрагменты нет. Хорошо ,стая голодных акул вместе с водолазами их уничтожила, а где багаж, личные вещи то-же все водолазы подобрали, хотя судя по морским рассказам акулы и им не гнушаются :Redface:  
В плане самописцев , полностью с тобой согласен , это была основная задача и ее с успехом выполнили, вот только что было записано на этих самописцах, мы с тобой со 100% достоверностью не узнаем.
Тебя не удивляет тот факт, что в середине 90х годов , Россия каялась за гораздо более серьезные предьявы со стороны обиженных гос-в, а в нашем случае тишина, ни притензий, ни извинений.Все дружно сами с собой помолчали ( я имею ввиду гос.уровень)

----------


## juky-puky

> С таким-же успехом я могу тебе сказать ;" Для тебя генерал армии, командующий ВВС , Корнуков А.M. не авторитет ?"


- Нет, так же как и нынешний Михайлов.  Это дерьмо, всплывшее на самый верх. Потому и состояние ВВС что при одном, что при другом...  Хуже был только Паша-мерседес.



> Думаю то что плавало на поверхности и крупные фрагменты тел достать смогли-бы


- Вот "опять - двадцать пять" - контрадмирал водолазных дел утверждает, что при работе именно с останками этого самолёта советские водолазы работали на глубинах до 240 метров - ты снова: "то, что плавало на поверхности"!



> но обломки самолета в течении нескольких месяцев рыбаки доставали , а тела или их фрагменты нет.


- Тела, ИМХО, им как раз велено было достать первым делом. И куда денутся тела, все пристёгнутые ремнями?! При массе катастроф, когда лайнер падал на землю, они оставались на своих местах...



> Хорошо, стая голодных акул вместе с водолазами их уничтожила,  а где багаж, личные вещи то-же все водолазы подобрали, хотя судя по морским рассказам акулы и им не гнушаются


- Что, трудно багаж перегрузить? Там же не рояли были у каждого пассажира...



> Тебя не удивляет тот факт, что в середине 90х годов , Россия каялась за гораздо более серьезные предьявы со стороны обиженных гос-в


- А государства эти обиженные были мелкими и малосильными - Польша, Прибалтика...



> а в нашем случае тишина, ни притензий, ни извинений. Все дружно сами с собой помолчали ( я имею ввиду гос.уровень)


- Я два раза рассказал, но ты почему-то не понял, повторю в третий: после распада СССР в 1991 году и антикоммунистической эйфории первых российских лет после этого, Запад был до усрачки рад-радёшенек, что исчез главный стратегический соперник и потенциальный враг - Советский Союз. И на его месте родилась маленькая, слабая, больная Россия, которая декларировала приверженность всем демократическим ценностям: многопартийности, свободным выборам, гуманитарным принципам судопроизводства, правам человека и т.д.. 

После падения последнего оплота реакции - расстрела "Белого Дома" в 1993 году, когда стало ясно, что произошедшие процессы необратимы (Ельцину, кстати, в войне против Белого Дома очень активно помогало ЦРУ, АНБ и об этом тогда в открытую писали в России) пик русофильской истерии на Западе достиг максимума - Ельцина с Козыревым везде готовы были в жопу целовать! 

И вот в это время ЕБН сделал тот красивый жест - вернул бортовые самописцы с KAL-007, варварски и злодейски сбитого "империей зла", чтобы показать, что новая, демократическая, белая и пушистая Россия к той "империи зла" абсолютно никакого отношения не имеет, она всё прежние ошибки осознала, исправила и дальше идёт в едином строю "первого золотого миллиарда" к сияющим вершинам демократического прогресса.

Ну как было в таких обстоятельствах на Западе  раздувать какой-то скандал? Да хер с ним, с тем самолётом и с теми пассажирами! Добрые отношения с новой демократической Россией намного важнее! 
И всё спустили на тормозах...

Ты же, вроде, говоришь, тогда уже большой был? Значит,  должен всю эту обстановку помнить.

----------


## juky-puky

> Из вышесказанного тобой Юкка можно сделать вывод - что Кай Радемахер имеет доступ к этим документам объективного контроля, которые всплыли и опять ушли в автономку, раз ты так безропотно им веришь. Из этого следует, что тот рассказик, ссылку на который ты давал ранее, это не фантазии автора на тему а практически хронологическая летопись событий. Я ничего не напутал?


- Ничего не напутал. *Значит, он имел доступ к дешифрованным материалам. С тех самых самописцев, что передал предатель Ельцин* Иначе как бы он знал например, на какой угол самолёт наклонился после попадания ракет и сколько метров высоты он потом дополнительно набрал?

----------


## Nazar

> Вот "опять - двадцать пять" - контрадмирал водолазных дел утверждает, что при работе именно с останками этого самолёта советские водолазы работали на глубинах до 240 метров - ты снова: "то, что плавало на поверхности"!


Начнем с того что Штыров не водолазных дел мастер, а разведки. но дело не в этом. Я не спорю что водолазы работали на этом самолете , на указаной глубине, но не останки тел они оттуда доставали как мне кажется. 



> - Тела, ИМХО, им как раз велено было достать первым делом. И куда денутся тела, все пристёгнутые ремнями?! При массе катастроф, когда лайнер падал на землю, они оставались на своих местах...


...И вторая страница паспорта , аккуратно в трубочку свернута и в нужное место вставлена, что-бы неразберихи не было :Mad:  
Буквально недавно на avia.ru была ветка с фотографиями последствий катастроф, поищи в архиве, посмотри (правда интересно не будет, надеюсь) , а потом вспомни сколько времени опознавались останки тел, после катастрофы над Боденским озером.Да и много еще можно примеров привести, но это лучше к отцу , он над морем пол жизни отлетал и несколько последствий катастроф видел , когда принадлежность останков определяли по записным книжкам и наручным часам.
 И кто тебе сказал , что это была первозадача?



> Что, трудно багаж перегрузить? Там же не рояли были у каждого пассажира...


Да, где-нибудь в районе Анкориджа скорее всего было не сложно.



> Ты же, вроде, говоришь, тогда уже большой был? Значит, должен всю эту обстановку помнить


Помню. Вот только среди всего тобой описаного и в то время сделаного, я не помню упоминаний о пассажираж, извинений перед родствениками и так далее.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот только среди всего тобой описаного и в то время сделаного, я не помню упоминаний о пассажирах, извинений перед родствениками и так далее.


- Тела спрятали, чтобы всё запутать и навести тень на плетень. Поэтому это просто обязана была быть первоочередная задача водолазов.
Вот ты никак не хочешь/не можешь понять, что если ты сейчас исчезнешь, то твой папа тебя будет искать - годами! Всех на уши ставить, вплоть до президента страны. А тут - исчезло 269 человек! 62 - американцы. Куча японцев.  Ты не знаешь, как американцы относятся к своим гражданам? Совсем не так, как к ним относились/относятся в СССР/России.
Убеждённость, что на борту пассажирского Боинга никого не было, она, мягко говоря, отдаёт идиотизмом - есть список пассажиров, есть их адреса, есть у них куча родственников - куда ты их всех денешь?

И, разумеется, *Ельцин, передавая самописцы, обязательно извинился за гибель пассажиров, иначе просто и быть не могло.*

----------


## gaduka

Юкки, ради веселия посмотри карты глубин на траверзе города Невельска и посёлка Правда (именно там весь рыболовный флот Сахалина искал останки и обломки упавшего самолёта). Там 240-ми метрами не пахнет или водолазы сперва рыли в илистом грунте яму до указанной глубины а потом искали что-то? А может речь идёт всё таки о другом месте поиска? 
По поводу твоего дадзебао. Если его почитать про японскую рыболовную шхуну, оказавшейся в районе падения самолёта, то там доказательство теории Брюна или великого провидения и использования предсказателей со стороны СССР.
Ах да, совсем забыл, ты дважды не читаешь одно и тоже. Я к тому, что это сочинение на тему "размышления автора о событиях того инцендента" и оно имеет такое же право на достоверность как и томные труды Брюна в которых Мишель упорно ищет МиГ-31.

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, теперь я, как и нелюбимый мною Юкки, окончательно убедился в том, что вы никакой, нахрен, не лётчик :). Ибо не может лётчик не знать, что такое ортодромия и что бывают разные проекции, в которых составляются карты. Поясняю: "непонятно изгибающаяся функция", на самом деле, самая настоящаю прямая :). Откройте учебник по самолётовождению, почитайте ;)


При "рисовании" полетных карт "ортодромия" ((от греч. orth&#243;s - прямой и dr&#243;mos - бег, путь), кратчайшая линия между двумя точками на поверхности вращения) не используется, в том числе всякие "кривые"!!! 
Я имел ввиду прорисованный синим в картинке из газеты маршрут с поворотными точками и их названиями... Как я понял R-20 это курс борта KAL 007 по плану и точки поворотные имеют названия типа "NOKKA", "NIРРI"... Так как неизвестно как KAL "рулил", его реальный курс нарисован схематично черным. Поэтому я и пишу и не отказываюсь от своих слов, что это похоже на "внятную" карту..

Как я понял многие люди "слышат звон, но не знают где он". Однако шум поднимают. 

*Так что, как ты пишешь, "НА ХРЕН" - помолчи если не знаешь!!*

Вот ссылка специально для тебя, правда на "граждан", но теория рисования карт одна... Так что просветись!!!!

Ссылка:http://aeroclub.msk.ru/class/navigat/NAV09.HTM
...

----------


## Nazar

> Ты не знаешь, как американцы относятся к своим гражданам?


Знаю, особенно после событий 11 сентября и истории с рейсом Юнайтэд Эйрлайнз 93
Еще примеры с отношением cша к своим гражданам, особенно другого цвета кожи, тебе рассказать. Хотя это бесполезно , в вашей вотчине, это большой папа ( с одной сиськой ) и плохо говорить в его сторону тебе не подобает.
Почитай что твои земляки-единоверцы по этому поводу пишут
http://www.sedmoykanal.com/article.php3?id=202022



> Тела спрятали, чтобы всё запутать и навести тень на плетень.


Так может их спрятали в другом месте? и разве так сложно сделать несуществующего человека и легенду.



> Вот ты никак не хочешь/не можешь понять, что если ты сейчас исчезнешь, то твой папа тебя будет искать - годами! Всех на уши ставить, вплоть до президента страны. А тут - исчезло 269 человек! 62 - американцы. Куча японцев.


Понять я могу в принципе что угодно, а вот согласиться с этим нет.
В чьих территориальных водах упали обломки этого несчастного лайнера?



> Убеждённость, что на борту пассажирского Боинга никого не было, она, мягко говоря, отдаёт идиотизмом


Тебе виднее, ты кстати не обращал внимание, что вокруг тебя умного, всегда много идиотов, даже на этом форуме.



> И, разумеется, Ельцин, передавая самописцы, обязательно извинился за гибель пассажиров, иначе просто и быть не могло


Обратись на ОРТ , подними эту запись.

----------


## Холостяк

> - Как Вы жестоки к бедному собрату по разуму!  Бывают, бывают такие лётчики в ВВС СССР/РФ... Не USAF и не хейль-ha-авир, чай...  
> Обсуждали здесь, нелюбимый, но симпатичный местами *Lupus*, развлекайтесь, если не читали:
> http://balancer.ru/forum/punbb/viewt...p?id=37706&p=1


Ну и бывают и такие как Вы летчики... "Праваки"... Сейчас до кнопок хоть на клаве дорвались...

А про классность у американцев я знал. Я интересуюсь с училища "вероятным противником".

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати Ельцин и перед нами всеми извинился!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Бывают, бывают такие лётчики в ВВС СССР/РФ... Не USAF и не хейль-ha-авир, чай...


 Ну видимо хорошая инструкторская и преподавательская деятельность дает о себе знать :Tongue:  
Тебя на твоей родине еще орденом Итур а-Мофет не наградили?

----------


## Sizif

"Озверевшие советские подонки
 сбили мирный южно-корейский "Боинг"" -???
http://www.4ygeca.com/boing.html
http://taina.sitecity.ru/ltext_02120...4.p_0212095755

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Проекции и ортодромия не используются для составления полетной карты...


Холостяк, любая(!) карта есть проекция. Гаусс, Меркатор, и т.д. - слыхали? Это раз. 

Ортодромия не может "использоваться" или "не использоваться" при составлении полётной карты, это бредовое утверждение. Если маршрут состоит из прямых отрезков (а так практически всегда и бывает, по крайней мере, в АОН), то каждый из них суть ортодромия между ППМ. То есть не будет преувеличением сказать, что если вы летите из пункта А в пункт Б по прямой - вы летите по ортодромии. Другое дело, что _в зависимости от проекции, в которой составлена карта, ортодромия может выглядеть как прямой линией, так и кривой_. Это два.




> Как я понял R-20 это курс борта KAL 007 по плану


Это трасса, а не курс. Немного разные вещи :).




> Вот ссылка специально для Вас, правда на "граждан", но теория рисования карт одна... Так что просветитесь!!!!


Спасибо, я, кстати, как раз аэроклубовское лётное образование и имею. Ну и где по этой ссылке про "проекции и ортодромия не используются для составления полетной карты" :)?




> *Ну и не надо "ХРЕНЫ" использовать... Я тож это умею..*


Ну не верю я. Какой вы, нахрен, лётчик :)? Вот ведь опять какой-то ерунды понаписали про карты :). Просветитесь лучше сами...

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, любая(!) карта есть проекция. Гаусс, Меркатор, и т.д. - слыхали? Это раз. 
> 
> Ортодромия не может "использоваться" или "не использоваться" при составлении полётной карты, это бредовое утверждение. Если маршрут состоит из прямых отрезков (а так практически всегда и бывает, по крайней мере, в АОН), то каждый из них суть ортодромия между ППМ. То есть не будет преувеличением сказать, что если вы летите из пункта А в пункт Б по прямой - вы летите по ортодромии. Другое дело, что _в зависимости от проекции, в которой составлена карта, ортодромия может выглядеть как прямой линией, так и кривой_. Это два.
> 
> Это трасса, а не курс. Немного разные вещи :).
> 
> Спасибо, я, кстати, как раз аэроклубовское лётное образование и имею. Ну и где по этой ссылке про "проекции и ортодромия не используются для составления полетной карты" :)?
> 
> Ну не верю я. Какой вы, нахрен, лётчик :)? Вот ведь опять какой-то ерунды понаписали про карты :). Просветитесь лучше сами...


Гаусс, Меркатор..., Джон Джордж Ховард, Эрец-Исраэль...,и еще Lupus Sapiens...

При прокладке маршрута тупо по ортодромии не соединяют точки. Учитывают радиус разворота самолета. А при крейсерской скорости самолетика этот радиусик не маленький и на карте тоже не прямая и не малая... Тем более, разговор шел о маршруте между Анкориджем и Сеулом. Он изображается не по ортодромии. Касаемо кратчайшего пути между поворотными точками маршрута, от части Вы правы, но только отчасти. Не "передергивайте". Это греческое слово тут можно подогнать так же как и ХОРДА ( (от греческого chorde - струна), в геометрии - отрезок прямой, соединяющий две какие-либо точки кривой).
Так что "суть" греческой терминологии не надо подгонять...

Трасса борта №007... "..Трассааа, а не курс..." Ну ну... А может маршрут??? Совсем "немного разные вещи"....

"... в зависимости от проекции карты может выглядеть кривой..." А на глобусе? Через стакан еще посмотрите! Уж точно будет кривой!

Поздравляю с аэроклубовским летным образованием! Жаль, что читать так и не научились... 

Но разговор идет о всем предполагаемом полете KAL 007. Мне уже прикалывает когда люди постоянно вырывают высказывания из контекста темы. И возникают подобные "непонятки"...
По факту, как до этого были нарисованы маршруты полета "типа Боинга" , они не лезли ни в какие ворота. Я даже сам картинку из ТВ выставлял одну. На которых соединяли начальную точку и конечную по кривой. Поэтому я и обратил внимание на представленную карту, с нанесенными на ней поворотными точками их названиями (так как о проходе каждой идет доклад). Не отказываюсь и подтверждаю сказанное о «вменяемости» карты отличной от всякого рода «кривых». Естественно, что она не идеальна, но схематично ближе к действительности именно по изображению. И докапываться до меня лично НЕ НАДО. Если Вы не согласны с картой, с чем-то - объясните. Практически, общественности не представлен и ни у кого нет точного маршрута самолета по плану, и тем более, его реального полета. Как я указывал ранее, Анкоридж на запрос ответил вообще отсутствием в архиве какой либо инфы, записей и более того - такого рейса.

----------


## STARIK

> Уважаемый Юки, ты настаиваешь что в небе Сахалина с 31 августа по 1 сентября 83-го года находился только один бесзащитный Боинг случайно сбившийся с курса, который не смогли перехватиь по всем правилам 4 МиГаря с Комчатки, пара МиГарей со Смирныха и Су-15 из Сокола и других целей в небе не было и быть не могло. 
> 
>   Вчера я получил информацию от жителя посёлка Сокол, который работал в одноимённом колхозе "Соколовский" и проживал в указанное выше время в относительной близости от дальнего привода. Он лицо гражданское и не обременён подпиской. Вот какую информацию я узнал.
> "Поспать в ту НОЧЬ и ДЕНЬ не удалось вообще. Практически постоянно стоял рёв взлетающих самолётов. Происходило что-то очень серьёзное так как линейка 1 сенябрьская в нашей школе была отменена и начало учебного года произошло только 2 сентября". 
>   Не обессуть. Как услышал, так и передал. Этого человека хорошо и не первый год знает мой старший брат и он говорит, что источник ни разу пока не уличался в попытке рассказа про рыбу с воооооооооотаким глазом. Другими словами брат доверяет его заявлению.


Всем привет . Ребята, я в ту ночь был ОД 317-го на Камчатке. Во- первых, у нас не было МИГарей, только Су-15.Во - вторых его перехватили и вели до точки взврата Су-15, но поскольку не посупало ни какого решения с горы, ком. полка дал команду на возврат.За что был снят с должности.

----------


## juky-puky

> Во - вторых, 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				его перехватили и вели до точки взврата Су-15
> 			
> 		
> 
> , но поскольку не посупало ни какого решения с горы, ком. полка дал команду на возврат. За что был снят с должности.


- Непонятно - _КАК_ его перехватили? *Тогда что ж ему не подали установленных команд и не добились их выполнения?!*  
И почему его не опознали не доложили -"так и так, это Боинг-747"? Почему не привели не посадили (тем более - у него линия пути  практически над Петропавловском-Камчатским пролегла)?..

----------


## STARIK

> - Непонятно - _КАК_ его перехватили? *Тогда что ж ему не подали установленных команд и не добились их выполнения?!*  
> И почему его не опознали не доложили -"так и так, это Боинг-747"? Почему не привели не посадили (тем более - у него линия пути  практически над Петропавловском-Камчатским пролегла)?..


Ты, что вчера родился? Не знаешь , как перехватывают и кто даёт приказ  на поражение в случае не выполнения команд на посадку? Да, он пересёк наш посадочный и прошёл точно над базой АПЛ,  без АНО с зашторенными =окошками= ,на команды не реагировал.

----------


## Nazar

2 STARIK
 Еще пара постов и из Вас Юкки начнет пытаться сделать дурака
Лучше признайтесь , что это был косяк ПВО и СССР зверски уничтожил корейский боинг во главе с американским сенатором, иначе будете , как и многие здесь , биться с ним не один год

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Господа профессионалы, выскажитесь, пожалуйста, по поводу крайних перлов Холостяка. А то он меня, вместо аргументов, уже экскурсами в греческую морфологию лечит...

----------


## STARIK

Наземные службы ПВО его засекли и начали вести когда он сошёл с междунар.трассы, а косяк ищите в Москве.

----------


## STARIK

Система докладов тогда была отработана чётко, а вот с принятием решения ...... тормоза были большие.

----------


## gaduka

Старик, на счёт МиГарей сори. Всяких иследователей и раследователей много и соответственно много информации перекрывающая друк-друга, по этой причине и ошибка моя получилась.

Не мог бы ты прояснить в моём с Юкки споре высоту пролёта самолёта нарушителя над Камчаткой. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ты, что вчера родился? Не знаешь , как перехватывают и кто даёт приказ  на поражение в случае не выполнения команд на посадку? Да, он пересёк наш посадочный и прошёл точно над базой АПЛ,  без АНО с зашторенными =окошками= ,на команды не реагировал.


- давай поподробнее - про сам перехват и зашторенные окошки? Я понимаю, что бyдучи оперативным дежурным, ты находился в совершенно другом месте, но хоть несколько слов где-то история сохранила того героя-лётчика, который:
1) Был поднят на перехват.
2) Нашёл нарушителя, подошёл к нему на установленную дистанцию и интервал?
3) Доложил на КП, под чьим управлением находится, доложил о том, что это за самолёт, что он видит, - про иллюминаторы, про горящие АНО, про горящие проблесковые маяки, сколько рядов иллюминаторов?
4) Охарактеризовал самолёт, который он видит, его примерный тип? ?Военный он, или гражданский?
5) Встал на установленное место: слева-чуть спереди-чуть сверху кабины нарушителя?
6) Подал нарушителю установленные команды?
7) Убедился, что команды эти поняты?

----------


## Холостяк

> Господа профессионалы, выскажитесь, пожалуйста, по поводу крайних перлов Холостяка. А то он меня, вместо аргументов, уже экскурсами в греческую морфологию лечит...


Забавно когда уделяют внимание моей скромной персоне. Что, больше нечего высказать по теме, кроме как "лечить" и "делать дураков" из собеседников?

По ссылкам "о озверевших советских подонках" интересно, кстати, написано... Добавлено в общую "копилку" для размышления... Но все равно практически официального - ничего. Я вот думал, что если действительно был такой рейс KAL007, то "утечка" точного полетного маршрута была бы и она была бы напечатана в средствах массовой информации. Ладно, там закрытые полеты военных самолетов, место поиска и работы водолазов и патрулирования судов в месте падения - это ясно, это сложно с "утечкой", а вот маршрут находящийся в службе аэропорта... Он, кстати, и не всплыл, как и другие официальные доки о существовании рейса. Общий упор сделали на "верстке" и публикации списка пассажиров... Умный психологический ход для начала скандала... А вот ведь практически документальных фактов (я имею ввиду технических) о существовании такого пассажирского рейса - нет. Технические документы - это и полетный маршрут, заводские номера борта, тех документы самолета (паспорт, проведенные регламенты), и особенно подготовка конкретно для этого "последнего" рейса, переговоры при рулежке, разрешении на взлет и доклады о наборе высоты (эшелона) с диспетчерами Анкориджа, тоже, расписание рейсов аэропорта... Не было информации и тех специалистов "выпускавших" его в рейс, банального уборщика, грузчика багажа...
В любом случае любой "желтый" журналюга откапал бы такого уборщика... Но акцент был на другом - "мочить" СССР... И уж точно считаю - на выдуманном "факте" о пассажирском Боинге.. А обывателю, то до "фонаря"... Вот и пресса начала больше художественно расписывать «ужасы» и «озверевших подонков», чем предоставлять реальные журналистские расследования.
Та же ситуация по нашему перехвату или поиску тел. Нашелся бы хоть один техник или боец, который краем уха слышал.. К примеру, о том как один летчик жену свою на разведку погоды "покатал" - так всем техник самолета вложил... Тут уж точняк бы кто-то промолвился, если б "кучи" трупов... Только считаю, если б действительно были "кучи", то разговор бы был. А так...

----------


## juky-puky

> Господа профессионалы, выскажитесь, пожалуйста, по поводу крайних перлов Холостяка. А то он меня, вместо аргументов, уже экскурсами в греческую морфологию лечит...


- Май дарлинг,  кто же может лучше учебника по самлётовождению высказаться?  :Smile:  
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?text...E5%E1%ED%E8%EA

----------


## Холостяк

Майне либе, учим греческую терминологию, которая прямо в каждой строчке учебника по "Самолетовождению" и ботаем на языке Спарты с комЭском и боевым управлением:
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?styp...EB%EE%E3%E8%FF

 

Радио (разговор с РП):
- Я 007 лечу по ортодомии, становлюсь в рух!
- ...!? (интересен ответ-вопрос или посылка)..
(рух на греческом коробочка)

Ох и весело мне! И день хороший!

----------


## gaduka

Всех поздравляю с виликим праздником. 
Юкки, я так и не услышал аргументированного ответа в подтверждение истинности используемых тобой данных. Если мне надо подождать - хотя бы укажи срок.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Холостяк, что вы мне зубы заговариваете?! Это ваша любимая отмазка - заваливать собеседника кучей информации не по теме. По вашему посту  относительно карты с линией маршрута КАЖДОМУ ШКОЛЬНИКУ ясно видно, что ВЫ НЕ ЗНАЕТЕ, ЧТО КАРТЫ БЫВАЮТ В РАЗНЫХ ПРОЕКЦИЯХ. Всё, всё последующее ваше словоблудие продиктовано только нежеланием признать этот простой факт.

----------


## juky-puky

> Всех поздравляю с виликим праздником. 
> Юкки, я так и не услышал аргументированного ответа в подтверждение истинности используемых тобой данных. Если мне надо подождать - хотя бы укажи срок.


- Подтверждение истинности используемых мной данных - ходе и в итоговых результатах того полёта.  Если бы  персонажи этой истории действовали по-другому, она и развивалась бы по-другому и её итог был бы иным. 
Я понимаю, что для тебя это немножко сложно выглядит...

----------


## Nazar

> - Подтверждение истинности используемых мной данных - ходе и в итоговых результатах того полёта.  Если бы  персонажи этой истории действовали по-другому, она и развивалась бы по-другому и её итог был бы иным. 
> Я понимаю, что для тебя это немножко сложно выглядит...


Что-то пятью годами ранее была похожая ситуация и вроде персонажи действовали по другому, один хрен сбить пришлось, так что итог был такой-же, вот только людям повезло несказано, что живыми остались, да и еще и благополучно были по домам отпущены.

----------


## Жора

По поводу того, как у НИХ создаются никогда не существовавшие люди - почитайте ихнего перебежчика Томлинсона, там все технологии довольно подробно описаны. В начале 80-х, подозреваю, всё было ещё проще. 
Книга вышла у нас где-то в 2001-2002 году.

----------


## gaduka

> - Подтверждение истинности используемых мной данных - ходе и в итоговых результатах того полёта.  Если бы  персонажи этой истории действовали по-другому, она и развивалась бы по-другому и её итог был бы иным. 
> Я понимаю, что для тебя это немножко сложно выглядит...


Из выше тобой изложенного следует только один вывод (переводя на русский язык) - та писанина, на которую ты ссылаешься имеит такое же право на истинность как и рассказ Мишеля Брюна, творения газет всевозможных, обсуждения бабулек на лавочке с использованием теории трёх П (Пол, Палец, Потолок), и творение твоего нынешнего земляка в котором пассажиры попали в итоге в Гулаг. 
Раз ты от всех требуешь доказательств истинности данных и подтверждение достоверности, а сам при этом отвечаешь по типу вы ещё не доросли до того, чтоб понять знамения всевышнего, значит у тебя нет доказательств права на жизнь твоей теории. А используешь ты эту мазню по причине того, что она ближе на именно твой всезнающий взгляд к тому, как ты сам себе представил события той ночи.
То есть - все твои высказывания фуфло, или докажи истенность твоего источника.

----------


## juky-puky

> То есть - все твои высказывания фуфло, или докажи истенность твоего источника.


- В доказательствах каких моментов ты всё ещё нуждаешься? 
1. Боинг-747 рейс KAL-007 вылетел из Анкориджа в 4.00, имея на борту 269 человек? 
2. Самолёт уклонился от линии заданного пути на такое-то количество километров? 
3. Самолёт приблизился к Камчатке в месте, где его никогда не должно было быть? 
4. Самолёт вошёл в воздушное пространство Советского Союза? 
5. Поднятые перехватчики к самолёту перед/над (420км)/после Камчатки не подошли, установленные места не заняли, установленных команд не подали, установленных ответов не получили? 
6. Самолёт проследовал дальше, к о.Сахалин? 
7. Там повторилась та же история: перехватчики к самолёту не подошли, установленных мест не заняли, установленные сигналы не подали, установленных ответов не получили. 
8. Так и не опознаный пассажирский самолёт с 269-ю человеками на борту был сбит? 
9. Эти люди погибли? 
*Что тебе до сих пор непонятно?*

----------


## gaduka

> - В доказательствах каких моментов ты всё ещё нуждаешься? 
> 1. Боинг-747 рейс KAL-007 вылетел из Анкориджа в 4.00, имея на борту 269 человек? 
> 2. Самолёт уклонился от линии заданного пути на такое-то количество километров? 
> 3. Самолёт приблизился к Камчатке в месте, где его никогда не должно было быть? 
> 4. Самолёт вошёл в воздушное пространство Советского Союза? 
> 5. Поднятые перехватчики к самолёту перед/над (420км)/после Камчатки не подошли, установленные места не заняли, установленных команд не подали, установленных ответов не получили? 
> 6. Самолёт проследовал дальше, к о.Сахалин? 
> 7. Там повторилась та же история: перехватчики к самолёту не подошли, установленных мест не заняли, установленные сигналы не подали, установленных ответов не получили. 
> 8. Так и не опознаный пассажирский самолёт с 269-ю человеками на борту был сбит? 
> ...


Мне не понятно на основании чего вышел этот параноидальный бред в пунктах 2,5,6,7,8 и место по пункту 9.

Мне надо доказательства того, что то сочинение на заданную тему, на которое ты ссылаешься, имеет право на жизнь.
Единственными неоспоримыми и официальными фактами является следующее:

1. KAL 007 вылетел из Анкориджа.
2. KAL 007 в Сеул не прилетел.
3. Через полуостров Комчатка пролетел самолёт нарушитель, который не был сбит.
4. В районе Сахалина (при этом не до конца ясно где именно) сбит самолёт НАРУШИТЕЛЬ неустановленной марки и типа (официальных данных или обломков ни где не давалось и не выставлялось).
5. Международная авиационная комисия дала заключение ОФИЦИАЛЬНОЕ о правомерности действий СССР.

Это единственные неоспоримые факты, а всё остольные высказывания - это заключения человека желающего выдать желаемое за действительное. Так что давай доказательства, а не ответы в стиле твоей новой родины. 
Если нет доказательств, тогда не надо с пеной у рта доказывать свою правоту и не погрешимость.

----------


## juky-puky

> Единственными неоспоримыми и официальными фактами является следующее:
> 1. KAL 007 вылетел из Анкориджа.


- Надо добавить: "с 269-ю человеками на борту".



> 2. KAL 007 в Сеул не прилетел.


- Совершенно естественно, потому, что обломки самолёта, выполнявшего этот рейс и часть вещей пассажиров, были подняты советскими водолазами, ими же были подняты и бортовые самописцы с этого Боинга, спустя 10 лет переданные Ельцином на Запад.  



> 4. В районе Сахалина (при этом не до конца ясно где именно) сбит самолёт НАРУШИТЕЛЬ неустановленной марки и типа (официальных данных или обломков ни где не давалось и не выставлялось).


- Из выделеного выше синим, самому распоследнему   исключительно тупому идиоту должно быть ясно, что сбитый самолёт и был именно тем южнокорейским Боингом - раз уж бортовые самописцы, поднятые со дна моря - с него.  То, что ты, прочтя ход многонедельной дискуссии, оказался не способным это понять - прими мои самые искренние соболезнования.



> 5. Международная авиационная комисия дала заключение ОФИЦИАЛЬНОЕ о правомерности действий СССР.


- Международная комиссия на момент своей работы не владела всей полнотой информации о взаимодействии Осиповича с лётчиками Боинга. На основании существующей на Западе _презумпции невиновновсти_ и основываясь чисто на докладах советской стороны и фальсифицированных плёнках советской стороной, сокрытием ей записей бортовых самописцев Боинга комиссией и было вынесено решение о правомерности действий советской стороны. *Советской стороне, попросту говоря, удалось обмануть комиссию*.



> Так что давай доказательства, а не ответы в стиле твоей новой родины.


- Ты про "стиль моей новой родины" не знаешь совершенно ничего, поэтому непонятно, какую цель подобное вяканье преследует? Обычная провокация с целью услышать  несколько матерных слов?  Всегда пожалуйста, - если модератор не возражает...



> Если нет доказательств, тогда не надо с пеной у рта доказывать свою правоту и не погрешимость.


- Ты же видишь, я с тобой разговариваю почти  как с нормальным человеком, несмотря на то, что ты не просекаешь элементарщины, а уж логика сроду и рядом с тобой не валялсь. 
А ты всё равно недоволен, да ещё и эпитетами разбрасываешься - про какую-то несуществующую "пену у рта"...

----------


## Nazar

> - Надо добавить: "с 269-ю человеками на борту".


Где хоть одно документальное доказательство того, что на данном борту были люди, кроме мнимых родственников, американских сенаторов, клочков волос и руки в перчатке ( черт, все нашли, а руку в перчатке нет)



> - Совершенно естественно, потому, что обломки самолёта, выполнявшего этот рейс и часть вещей пассажиров, были подняты советскими водолазами, ими же были подняты и бортовые самописцы с этого Боинга, спустя 10 лет переданные Ельцином на Запад.  
> 
> -


Где хоть одно документальное доказательство того, что Советские водалазы , подняли часть личных вещей пассажиров ( тем более кто-же поднял оставшуюся часть), кроме разбитых пудрениц и поломаных зонтов , причем одинаковых , в мешках, которые так и не вывалились из своей тары?




> Из выделеного выше синим, самому распоследнему   исключительно тупому идиоту должно быть ясно, что сбитый самолёт и был именно тем южнокорейским Боингом - раз уж бортовые самописцы, поднятые со дна моря - с него.


Да , с 99% доли вероятности это он и был, но это не доказывает сказаное тобой выше.

Ну а по поводу "новой родины" , разговор совсем не для этой ветки, но все-же ее "стиль" понятен , как-ты выразился, самому распоследнему исключительно тупому идиоту .

----------


## gaduka

> - Надо добавить: "с 269-ю человеками на борту".
> 
> - Совершенно естественно, потому, что обломки самолёта, выполнявшего этот рейс и часть вещей пассажиров, были подняты советскими водолазами, ими же были подняты и бортовые самописцы с этого Боинга, спустя 10 лет переданные Ельцином на Запад.


На сколько я слышал, ты же используешь бездакозательные догатки бабушки с крылечка, Борис Николаевич передал ящики с ленточкой с чистыми плёнками в нутри по этой причине не где и ни когда и не свитились расшифровки самописцев. Светить не с чего. 



> - Из выделеного выше синим, самому распоследнему   исключительно тупому идиоту должно быть ясно, что сбитый самолёт и был именно тем южнокорейским Боингом - раз уж бортовые самописцы, поднятые со дна моря - с него.  То, что ты, прочтя ход многонедельной дискуссии, оказался не способным это понять - прими мои самые искренние соболезнования.


На сколько мне известно из бесед с людьми принимавших участие в спасательной операции в районе посёлка Правда обломки обшивки имели серо-голубой цвет. 



> - Международная комиссия на момент своей работы не владела всей полнотой информации о взаимодействии Осиповича с лётчиками Боинга. На основании существующей на Западе _презумпции невиновновсти_ и основываясь чисто на докладах советской стороны и фальсифицированных плёнках советской стороной, сокрытием ей записей бортовых самописцев Боинга комиссией и было вынесено решение о правомерности действий советской стороны. *Советской стороне, попросту говоря, удалось обмануть комиссию*.


Удивительное игнорирование того факта, что ни США (чей конгресмен и другие жители страны свобода и родины отважных пали смерью) ни Япония не предприняли ни каких действий для изоблачения лживых, с твоей точки зрения, приведённых данных советской стороной. Даже наоборот, предоставило данные подтверждающие советскую версию событий той ночи а именно радиоперехваты докладов Осиповича со своих станций слежения расположенных на острове Хокайдо. Только не надо щас впаривать мне про запись с использованием электробритвы (предположительно) типа Хорьков. Не думаю что капитан Осипович находясь в самолёте совершая перехват самолёта нарушите брился (или у него это нервное?). 



> - Ты про "стиль моей новой родины" не знаешь совершенно ничего, поэтому непонятно, какую цель подобное вяканье преследует? Обычная провокация с целью услышать  несколько матерных слов?  Всегда пожалуйста, - если модератор не возражает...


Ну присутствие мадератора многих остонавливает высказать мнение о твоих умственных и особенно логических способностях, и меня в том числе. Так что ты в этом желании не одинок. К слову, мой маил я писал ранее так что тебя ни что не остонавливает. Ах да, повторное чтение не твой конёк. Тогда посмотри мыло в моём профиле, оно открыто для всех. А под понятием стиля я имел ввиду привычку самому не отвечать на заданный вопрос, но зато самому их задавать.  



> - Ты же видишь, я с тобой разговариваю почти  как с нормальным человеком, несмотря на то, что ты не просекаешь элементарщины,


Если твоя манера общения является нормальной и общечеловечиской!?
Я тогда в шоке. Твои попытки отношения ко мне по отечиски просто в водит меня в смущение. Я тогда лучше стану сиротой. Я своего отца уважаю как личность, как человека и как опытного и профессионального военного прошедшего два конфликта и способного думать СВОЕЙ головой а не использовать только слухи, сплетни и свои желания. Именно твои попытки поставить себя на один уровень с моим батей - это оскорбление моего отца и меня лично.

Ты считаешь что приводить не доказательные выводы и данные это общение как с нормальным человеком? 



> а уж логика сроду и рядом с тобой не валялсь.


Юкки, вынужден тебя разочеровать. Я работаю программистом при этом пишушим программы а не системщиком. Но боюсь тебе это ни чего не скажет. Или ты и в этой области эксперт??? 



> А ты всё равно недоволен, да ещё и эпитетами разбрасываешься - про какую-то несуществующую "пену у рта"...


Ну как же. А твои заявления о полёте только одного Боинга и более ни кого а после появился самолёт с вполне конкретным заданием? Ты так и проигнарировал этот мной заданный тебе вопрос. Ты оспорил высоту пролёта нарушителя над Камчаткой при этом не дал доказательств достоверности твоих чисел. 
Расказ Кай Радемахера - не источник с данными.
Повторяю, тобой приведённый источник является не более чем очередной газетной уткой для зарабатывания денег в публикации очередной сенсации из пальца или по слухам. Для начала:
-*Майор* Геннадий Николаевич Осипович (как мужика сразу-то повысили, а ведь 7 сентября он улетал с Сахалина на материк в звании капитана. или опять ошибка перевода?) ;
-И потому *"МиГам" и "Сухим"* звучит приказ: "На юг!". Речь идёт о Комчатке (Это вообще песня. Два разных типа самолётов в одном полку при этом МиГарей там не было в помине);
-*В 4 часа 51 минуту* по камчатскому времени на радаре, внезапно появляется новая световая точка, движущаяся с северо-востока через Берингов пролив. *Солдат регистрирует ее как "цель 6065", определяет высоту полета в 8000 метров и скорость в 800 километров в час*...... 
Каково же было удивление. когда *в 5 часов 46 минут "цель 6065"* вновь появилась на экране радара: *курс все, тот же, высота 9000 метров, скорость 800 км/ч*......(а ведь ты сам сказал - начальный эшелон, примерно 9500 метров, он набрал за 30 минут) 
-*Су-15, вооруженный 23-миллиметровой пушкой и двумя ракетами "воздух - воздух" Р-98 "Анаб"*, под громовые раскаты исчезает в пелене облаков. *Благодаря трем подвесным бакам* под самолетом он может оставаться в воздухе около 60 минут, за которые он должен подняться на девять километров, найти неопознанную цель, возможно, вступить с ней в бой и в конце концов. (очень интерестный вариант загрузки для Су-15);
- Беседа KAL007 и KAL015. Неожиданно его тон меняется: "Вы опережаете нас примерно на 3 минуты, верно?". Ему вдруг показалось, что расстояние между двумя самолетами сокращается, хотя оба следуют одним маршрутом, R 20, с определенным временным интервалом - по крайней мере, так они думают. Теперь 14 минут, которые разделяли их на старте, каким-то образом превратились в три. 
Второй пилот рейса 007 еще раз подтверждает местонахождение своего самолета и добавляет: "Это осложнит прохождение таможни. Хочешь - замедляйся, хочешь - обходи нас. А то будут проблемы". 
"У нас неожиданно сильный попутный ветер", - объясняет пилот Рейса 015
"Сколько у вас? Назовите направление и скорость".
Пилот сообщает: "Направление - 30 градусов, скорость - 35 узлов". (во как ветер колбасит в одном и томже месте за 3 минуты :Confused:  и это ни как не смущает оба экипажа)
- "805-й. цель прямо по курсу, удаление 55". Осипович уже израсходовал примерно треть запаса горючего, *когда различил в 15 километрах впереди справа на ночном небе неясную точку*........"805, вижу цель на высоте 10 000 метров", - докладывает на землю майор Осипович. *По вспышкам навигационных огней* он сразу понял, что перед ним - огромный реактивный самолет.
-До сих пор Осипович видел на экране бортового локатора два мерцающих зеленым светом полукруга, показывающих радиолокационное излучение. Сейчас, когда бортовой радар приведен в состояние готовности, оба полукруга сомкнулись, окружив отметку, вспыхнувшую оранжевым цветом. (Дисней Ленд с крыльями прям)
-Майор Осипович, которого тем временем отнесло на 80 километров от "цели 6065", опять делает рывок вперед (после полёта на растоянии 15 км в ЗПС. Сильные боковые течения?)
-До западной границы Сахалина южнокорейскому лайнеру остается лететь еще 570 секунд. Осипович вновь видит его огни: на конце правого крыла *вспыхнул* зеленый огонек, слева - красный, а сзади, на кормовом плавнике, - еще один, белый. "Навигационные огни горят. Сигнальные огни горят", - передает на землю "805 (так они всётаки моргают в полёте!?)
-В 6 часов 26 минут 2 секунды Боинг" сотрясается от сильного удара слева по Фюзеляжу, чуть позади крыла. Мощный взрыв и разлетевшиеся осколки пробивают наружное покрытие, и разрушительная сила врывается в салон экономического класса. Пробоина в фюзеляже имеет площадь больше 1,6 квадратных метров. Впоследствии эксперты так и не смогли определить, образовалась ли она в Результате слияния нескольких дыр величиной с ладонь или же обязана своим возникновением одному громадному осколку размером с окно. 
Внутри современного пассажирского лайнера обычно поддерживается давление воздуха, соответствующее высоте 2000 метров. За бортом, на *высоте 10 километров* над уровнем моря, давление гораздо ниже. К тому же самолет продолжает мчаться *со скоростью 500 км/ч*. (а до этого крейсерской скоростью было 800 км\ч).

Юкки, тебе продолжить озвучивание твоих достоверных данных написанных по итогам расшифровки чёрных ящиков или достаточно?

----------


## juky-puky

> Борис Николаевич передал ящики с ленточкой с чистыми плёнками в нутри по этой причине не где и ни когда и не свитились расшифровки самописцев. Светить не с чего.


 - Зачем Борису Ельцину передавать ящики с чистыми плёнками внутри?! 
Это всё равно, что дарить обёртку от шоколадки, съев шоколад предварительно. Поэтому с этим тезисом - сразу в дурдом.



> Даже наоборот, предоставило данные подтверждающие советскую версию событий той ночи а именно радиоперехваты докладов Осиповича со своих станций слежения расположенных на острове Хокайдо.


- Для слабопонимающих: американцы могли записать только радиобмен Осиповича с землёй. ЧТО ГОВОРИЛА ЗЕМЛЯ ОСИПОВИЧУ, ОНИ С ЗЕМЛИ ЗАПИСАТЬ НЕ МОГЛИ.



> Только не надо щас впаривать мне про запись с использованием электробритвы (предположительно) типа Хорьков. Не думаю что капитан Осипович находясь в самолёте совершая перехват самолёта нарушите брился (или у него это нервное?).


- Именно эта, *наземная часть радиообмена*, и должна была быть подкорректирована.



> Если твоя манера общения является нормальной и общечеловечиской!?


- Моя манера - только ответ на твою манеру.



> Именно твои попытки поставить себя на один уровень с моим батей - это оскорбление моего отца и меня лично.


- Я к тебе ни в какие родственники не набивался.



> Ты считаешь что приводить не доказательные выводы и данные это общение как с нормальным человеком?


- Невозможно приводить доказательства человеку, который считает, что президент его страны способен в качестве подарка американцам передать им коробку с пустыми пленками, в надежде получить за это благодарность. 



> Юкки, вынужден тебя разочеровать. Я работаю программистом при этом пишушим программы а не системщиком.


- Попробуй, для начала, писать тексты своих сообщений с меньшим числом грамматических ошибок?



> Расказ Кай Радемахера - не источник с данными.
> Повторяю, тобой приведённый источник является не более чем очередной газетной уткой для зарабатывания денег в публикации очередной сенсации из пальца или по слухам.


- Ну, ясно! Ельцин же подсунул американским лохам пустые плёнки...  :Rolleyes: 
_"Дорогая редакция!"_ -пишет нам семилетняя девочка...

Если этот рассказ не источник - *давай источник?*




> -Майор Геннадий Николаевич Осипович (как мужика сразу-то повысили, а ведь 7 сентября он улетал с Сахалина на материк в звании капитана. или опять ошибка перевода?) ;


- Вообще-то - подполковник и зам.командира полка:
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?styp...EF%EE%E2%E8%F7



> -И потому "МиГам" и "Сухим" звучит приказ: "На юг!". Речь идёт о Комчатке (Это вообще песня. Два разных типа самолётов в одном полку при этом МиГарей там не было в помине);


- На всей огромной Камчатке не могло быть двух полков ПВО? Одни - на МиГах, другие - на Су?



> -В 4 часа 51 минуту по камчатскому времени на радаре, внезапно появляется новая световая точка, движущаяся с северо-востока через Берингов пролив. Солдат регистрирует ее как "цель 6065", определяет высоту полета в 8000 метров и скорость в 800 километров в час...... 
> Каково же было удивление. когда в 5 часов 46 минут "цель 6065" вновь появилась на экране радара: курс все, тот же, высота 9000 метров, скорость 800 км/ч......(а ведь ты сам сказал - начальный эшелон, примерно 9500 метров, он набрал за 30 минут)


- Ты ведь вообще не читаешь, что я пишу? *Cолдатику на РЛС ошибиться в измерении высоты очень легко. И спутать два самолёта очень легко..*



> -Су-15, вооруженный 23-миллиметровой пушкой и двумя ракетами "воздух - воздух" Р-98 "Анаб"


- А здесь в чём проблема?
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su15tm.html



> Благодаря трем подвесным бакам под самолетом он может оставаться в воздухе около 60 минут, за которые он должен подняться на девять километров, найти неопознанную цель, возможно, вступить с ней в бой и в конце концов. (очень интерестный вариант загрузки для Су-15);


- Если пушка встроеная - что в этом варианте противоестественного?



> - "805-й. цель прямо по курсу, удаление 55". Осипович уже израсходовал примерно треть запаса горючего, *когда различил в 15 километрах впереди справа на ночном небе неясную точку*........"805, вижу цель на высоте *10 000* метров", - докладывает на землю майор Осипович.


 - А здесь в чём сомнения обуяли?



> *По вспышкам навигационных огней* он сразу понял, что перед ним - огромный реактивный самолет.


- Проблесковых огней. АНО не мигают (на советских самолётах. Возможно, у американцев и мигают). Но это непринципиально.



> -До сих пор Осипович видел на экране бортового локатора два мерцающих зеленым светом полукруга, показывающих радиолокационное излучение. Сейчас, когда бортовой радар приведен в состояние готовности, оба полукруга сомкнулись, окружив отметку, вспыхнувшую оранжевым цветом. (Дисней Ленд с крыльями прям)


- Не видел экрана Су-15, не знаю, как там выглядит картинка.



> -Майор Осипович, которого тем временем отнесло на 80 километров от "цели 6065", опять делает рывок вперед (после полёта на растоянии 15 км в ЗПС. Сильные боковые течения?)


- Причём здесь течения? Просто он хлебалом прощёлкал и уклонился в сторону (хотя - подобная рассеянность - удивительна)



> -До западной границы Сахалина южнокорейскому лайнеру остается лететь еще 570 секунд. Осипович вновь видит его огни: на конце правого крыла вспыхнул зеленый огонек, слева - красный, а сзади, на кормовом плавнике, - еще один, белый. "Навигационные огни горят. Сигнальные огни горят", - передает на землю "805 (так они всё-таки моргают в полёте!?)


- У советских - нет. У американцев - почему бы и нет? Для лучшего привлечения внимания...




> Внутри современного пассажирского лайнера обычно поддерживается давление воздуха, соответствующее высоте 2000 метров. За бортом, на высоте 10 километров над уровнем моря, давление гораздо ниже.


- Всё абсолютно верно.



> К тому же самолет продолжает мчаться со скоростью 500 км/ч. (а до этого крейсерской скоростью было 800 км\ч).


- 500 км/час - скорость приборная (или скоростной напор), 800 км/час - скорость истиная. Тоже всё нормально.

----------


## gaduka

> - Зачем Борису Ельцину передавать ящики с чистыми плёнками внутри?! 
> Это всё равно, что дарить обёртку от шоколадки, съев шоколад предварительно. Поэтому с этим тезисом - сразу в дурдом.


Ну почему сразу в дурдом. Ты же используешь заметки охотника на сенсации в качестве реальных данных – чем я хуже.  А про шоколадки и обёртки – где тогда опубликованные расшифровки этих ящиков?




> Для слабопонимающих: американцы могли записать только радиобмен Осиповича с землёй. ЧТО ГОВОРИЛА ЗЕМЛЯ ОСИПОВИЧУ, ОНИ С ЗЕМЛИ ЗАПИСАТЬ НЕ МОГЛИ.


 


> - Именно эта, *наземная часть радиообмена*, и должна была быть подкорректирована.


Как на пример по твоему надо корректировать диалог пилота и КП так, чтоб слова пилота не изменились, а команды с земли менялись при этом менялся смысл текста? Именно сообщения с борта Су-15 могут дать картину о действиях перехватчика, что он видел и описывалась реакция нарушителя на действия перехватчика. И почему Япония не дала данные Вакканая объективного контроля последних 15-20 минут жизни самолёта нарушителя где стало бы видно где и как летел сам нарушитель, его траектория снижения и приблизительное место падения а так же где и как летели перехватчики, сближались ли они с нарушителем или нет. На какой дистанции производились действия перехватчиков по привлечению внимания пилотов нарушителя и их реакция на них. Но по странному стечению обстоятельств Япония это данные скрыла от общественности. 




> Попробуй, для начала, писать тексты своих сообщений с меньшим числом грамматических ошибок?


Как говорит мой друг «я безграмотный хохол». Русский я зык ни когда не был моим коньком в школе. А листинг программ пишется с использованием латинской раскладки клавиатуры и печатать на латинеце мне куда привычней чем на русской (специфика работы такая).   




> - Ну, ясно! Ельцин же подсунул американским лохам пустые плёнки... 
> _"Дорогая редакция!"_ -пишет нам семилетняя девочка...


Ну для начала не американцам а южнокорейцам. Записей переданных чёрных ящиков ни кто и не когда не опубликовывал так что можно предполагать всё что угодно включая и вариант пустых ящиков.




> Если этот рассказ не источник - *давай источник?*


А достоверных источников по данным той ночи  от участников или от государств причастных к трагедии той ночи нет до сих пор. По этому ни кто не может сказать ни о достоверной траектории пролёта самолёта нарушителя, ни о реальном маршруте KAL007 и месту его реальной гибели, ни о количестве других самолётов участвовавших или вовлечённых в данный инциндент тем более о их траекториях полёта. По этому до сих пор возникает много вопросов ответов на которые пока ни кто не даёт. Один из вопросов:1. Свидетелем падения самолёта стало японское рыболовное судно Чодо-Мару, которое находилось в 36 км северней острова Манерон и стало очевидцем крушения самолёта на расстоянии 1500-2000 метров от судна по курсу восток-юго-восток. Поисковая операция KAL007 и подъём обломков проводился на траверзе посёлка Правда. Тогда падение чего или кого видели японские рыбаки? 2. По свидетельствам команды Чодо-Мару увидело, через несколько минут после падения самолёта в море, советский военный самолёт  на малой высоте искавший место падения. По видеоинтервью капитана Уваровска эта информация подтверждается и даётся уточнение, что этот самолёт «военный Ил-18 со звёздами». Ближайший аэродром базирования от куда мог прилететь военный Ил-18 это Сов Гавань, но ему до места падения  минут 25-30 ходу. Каким то чудом этот борт оказался в нужное время в нужном месте.   
Подобных вопросов много набирается, а вот ответов ни кто не даёт. Ни какие-нибудь конкретные лица, ни государства. 




> - Вообще-то - подполковник и зам.командира полка:
> http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?styp...EF%EE%E2%E8%F7


Юкку, Осипович вышел в отставку в звании полковника с должности  зам.командира полка, не спорю. А 1 сентября 83-го Осипович был в звании капитана и в этой же должности 7 сентября покинул остров Сахалин на транспортном борту из Сокола в Чкаловск.



> На всей огромной Камчатке не могло быть двух полков ПВО? Одни - на МиГах, другие - на Су?


Спроси у Старика.




> Ты ведь вообще не читаешь, что я пишу? *Cолдатику на РЛС ошибиться в измерении высоты очень легко. И спутать два самолёта очень легко..*


Оба озвученных борта летели на высоте ниже 9500 метров набранных сразу после взлёта из Анкориджа. Что боец так и не проснулся спустя полчаса после подъёма 4-х перехватчиков на перехват нарушителя? Верится с трудом.



> - А здесь в чём проблема?
> http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su15tm.html





> Если пушка встроеная - что в этом варианте противоестественного?


Меня интересует куда встраивали на Су-15 пушку. Куда цеплять третий дополнительный бак на Су-15 если баки цеплялись только под брюхо на 2 точки подвески.





> А здесь в чём сомнения обуяли?


На каком расстоянии видно в ночном или предрассветном небе АНО, особо интересует проблесковые маячки.  




> Проблесковых огней. АНО не мигают (на советских самолётах. Возможно, у американцев и мигают). Но это непринципиально.


Давай спросим у человека работающего в компании «Сибирь», в их авиапарке много самолётов не отечественного производства. 




> - Не видел экрана Су-15, не знаю, как там выглядит картинка.


В эпоху «технического отстования» советов от западных технологий экран мог быть только монохромным. 




> Причём здесь течения? Просто он хлебалом прощёлкал и уклонился в сторону (хотя - подобная рассеянность - удивительна)


В том то и дело, речь идёт о перехвате реального нарушителя а пилот пируэты на 80 км выделывает. И это идёт речь о натасканом как собаке на жертву человеке, который совершает не первый в своей жизни вылет на перехват.  





> Всё абсолютно верно.





> - 500 км/час - скорость приборная (или скоростной напор), 800 км/час - скорость истиная. Тоже всё нормально.


Передёргивать не надо. Я говорил о «прыжках» в значении скорости. Здесь читать, здесь не читать, а здесь селёдку заворачивать. – Это анализ средств объективного контроля просочившиеся в 93-ем?

----------


## Nazar

> Цитата:Благодаря трем подвесным бакам под самолетом он может оставаться в воздухе около 60 минут, за которые он должен подняться на девять километров, найти неопознанную цель, возможно, вступить с ней в бой и в конце концов. (очень интерестный вариант загрузки для Су-15); 
> 
> - Если пушка встроеная - что в этом варианте противоестественного?


На Су-15ТМ ( да и на других его модификациях) никогда не было встроеной пушки. ( надо знать мат.часть, тем более сам летчик, да еще и преподаватель ) Два пушечных контейнера УПК-23-250 были подвешены под фюзеляж , на 5 и 6 точки подвески ( туда-же вешаются ПТБ)
Дятел , который писал про три бака , слышал звон, да не знал где он, у Су-15 три фюзеляжных топливных бака *внутренних*
Кстати по поводу УПК-23-250 мы с тобой уже как-то говорили, помнишь?

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну почему сразу в дурдом.


- Только в дурдом! Не веришь - проведи эксперимент: подари кому-нибудь вместо шоколадки одну обёртку и послушай, как тебя за это поблагодарят. 



> Ты же используешь заметки охотника на сенсации в качестве реальных данных – чем я хуже.  А про шоколадки и обёртки – где тогда опубликованные расшифровки этих ящиков?


- Из пальца журналист всё это высосать был просто не в состоянии,  тем более - разговоры внутри экипажа. А где это публиковалось - наверняка публиковалось где-то на Западе (Японию и Ю.Корею я тоже к Западу условно отношу), в каком-нибудт специальном журнале, в доинтернетную эпоху, поэтому оригинала в сети и не найти сегодня. 



> Как на пример по твоему надо корректировать диалог пилота и КП так, чтоб слова пилота не изменились, а команды с земли менялись при этом менялся смысл текста?


- О-оооо! Например, с земли ему должны были дать команду: "Такой-то, подойдите к кабине нарушителя слева чуть сверху, на интервал 100 метров! Помигайте ему АНО и фарами с неравными интервалами!"  И всё! Корнуков будет весь в шоколаде. 
Хотя на самом деле в это время Осипович болтался на дальности 8 км сзади и оттуда подавал некие сигналы (?) и палил из пушки бронебойными без трассёров ночью (??).  



> Именно сообщения с борта Су-15 могут дать картину о действиях перехватчика, что он видел и описывалась реакция нарушителя на действия перехватчика.


- Если после подобной команды с земли (предусматривающей, что Осипович её выполнил) он скажет, что цель не реагирует, или, как он начал кричать, что цель набирает высоту (по плёнке - очередная ступенька набора для полёта по потолкам, всё по обычной нормальной программе) - её можно смело расстреливать: Осипович на установленном месте подал установленные команды, самолёт-нарушитель их отказался выполнять, всё, его можно законно мочить!



> И почему Япония не дала данные Вакканая объективного контроля последних 15-20 минут жизни самолёта нарушителя где стало бы видно где и как летел сам нарушитель, его траектория снижения и приблизительное место падения а так же где и как летели перехватчики, сближались ли они с нарушителем или нет.


- А Япония следила за этим сектором над Сахалином? Там летают советские самолёты, набирают высоту, снижаются, взлетаю - садятся. У них свои дела, на хрена японцам отслеживать всё движение там?!



> На какой дистанции производились действия перехватчиков по привлечению внимания пилотов нарушителя и их реакция на них. Но по странному стечению обстоятельств Япония это данные скрыла от общественности.


- См.выше.



> Ну для начала не американцам а южнокорейцам. Записей переданных чёрных ящиков ни кто и не когда не опубликовывал так что можно предполагать всё что угодно включая и вариант пустых ящиков.


- Да с чего ты взял, что они не были опубликованы?? *А откуда же тогда запись радиообмена в экипаже, например*??



> А достоверных источников по данным той ночи  от участников или от государств причастных к трагедии той ночи нет до сих пор.


- Плёнки бортового магнитофона и бортовых самописцев - это как раз те вещественные доказательства, на основании которых и следствие проводится, и прокуроры сроки определяют, и судьи в тюрьмы садят. Или не садят. Ты просто не в курсе дел.




> По этому ни кто не может сказать ни о достоверной траектории пролёта самолёта нарушителя


- Повторяю для программистов: *по записям бортовых самописцев это восстанавливается "на раз плюнуть".*



> ни о реальном маршруте KAL007 и месту его реальной гибели


- Аналогично, ты просто повторяешь дважды одно и то же. 



> ни о количестве других самолётов участвовавших или вовлечённых в данный инциндент тем более о их траекториях полёта.


- А вот их должны были видеть советские РЛС и наносить на кальки и оргстекло советские военнослужащие, обычно - девчата-планштистки. 



> По этому до сих пор возникает много вопросов ответов на которые пока ни кто не даёт. Один из вопросов:1. Свидетелем падения самолёта стало японское рыболовное судно Чодо-Мару, которое находилось в 36 км северней острова Манерон и стало очевидцем крушения самолёта на расстоянии 1500-2000 метров от судна по курсу восток-юго-восток.


- Ты лично читал протоколы допросов этих рыбаков? Изучал их показания?



> Поисковая операция KAL007 и подъём обломков проводился на траверзе посёлка Правда. Тогда падение чего или кого видели японские рыбаки?


- Ну, откуда нам знать? 



> 2. По свидетельствам команды Чодо-Мару увидело, через несколько минут после падения самолёта в море, советский военный самолёт  на малой высоте искавший место падения. По видеоинтервью капитана Уваровска эта информация подтверждается и даётся уточнение, что этот самолёт «военный Ил-18 со звёздами». Ближайший аэродром базирования от куда мог прилететь военный Ил-18 это Сов Гавань, но ему до места падения  минут 25-30 ходу. Каким то чудом этот борт оказался в нужное время в нужном месте.


- Никаким не чудом. Как только подняли перехватчики, подняли и этот поисковый самолёт. Он перемещался в ту же сторону, что и Боинг по командам КП, только и всего.  Поэтому оказался над местом падения возможно ещё до того, как Боинг коснулся воды.   



> Подобных вопросов много набирается, а вот ответов ни кто не даёт.


- У тебя набирается очень много вопросов, прежде всего из-за невежества (в смысле - незнания) в теме. У меня просто этих твоих вопросов не возникают. 



> Ни какие-нибудь конкретные лица, ни государства.


- Можно подумать, что ты листал многотомные материалы расследования этого происществия любой страны - США, Японии, Ю.Кореи или хотя бы - советские...  :Rolleyes:  



> Юкку, Осипович вышел в отставку в звании полковника с должности  зам.командира полка, не спорю.


- Полковник не должен быть зам. ком.полка, это подполковничья должность.



> А 1 сентября 83-го Осипович был в звании капитана и в этой же должности 7 сентября покинул остров Сахалин на транспортном борту из Сокола в Чкаловск. 
> 
> Спроси у Старика.


- Запускаем поиск "Капитан Осипович":
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?styp...EF%EE%E2%E8%F7
Здесь "наш" капитан Осипович упоминается всего трижды на Яндексе. Запускаем поиск "Майор Осипович":
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?&q=2...EF%EE%E2%E8%F7
- Вот тут счёт уже пошёл минимум на десятки/сотни. 
Подполковник Осипович:
http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?&q=6...EF%EE%E2%E8%F7
Тоже - до хренища и больше!  :Smile:  Вот ведь чёртовщина - оказывается, звание главного героя на расматриваемый момент нам трудно уточнить! Но точно, что он уже не был капитаном...



> Оба озвученных борта летели на высоте ниже 9500 метров набранных сразу после взлёта из Анкориджа.


- Какие, к чёрту, "оба"?! Боинг летел из Анкориджа. 
И я не понял, что за надобность "лететь ниже"? *Ниже - топлива не хватит.* Над Сахалином Боинг был на 10 км, это подтверждает сам Осипович. Потом стал набирать ещё. А до этого - у него было меньше - те самые 9500 и были. 



> Что боец так и не проснулся спустя полчаса после подъёма 4-х перехватчиков на перехват нарушителя? Верится с трудом.


- Я не знаю, кто там проснулся, а кто нет, но имея кучу перехватчиков, не перехватить идущий на большой высоте огромный самолёт, прущий прямиком на Птропавловск-Камчатский - это ни один компьютер ЦРУ не предскажет. Слишком невероятно.  Там не только солдатик не проснулся, там, судя по всему, вообще все спали беспробудным сном... Их, собственно, потому и поснимали с должностей после.



> Меня интересует куда встраивали на Су-15 пушку.


http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/su15tm.html
"Продолжались попытки оснастить самолет встроенной пушкой. На сей раз ОКБ Сухого подготовило вариант размещения ГШ-23Л в фюзеляже Су-15ТМ (по типу МиГ-23). Отработка проводилась на задействованном в ГСИ самолете №03-04. В общей сложности эта история продолжалась почти 3 года и завершилась Госиспытаниями пушечного вооружения в 1973 г. Результаты мало чем отличались от полученных ранее при испытаниях контейнеров УПК-23-250: встроенная артсистема была рекомендована в серию, хотя точность стрельбы по-прежнему хромала все из-за того же штатного визира К-ЮТ, а установить специальный стрелковый прицел в кабине Су-15ТМ так и не удалось по компоновочным соображениям. В конечном итоге в серию такой вариант вооружения так и не внедрили."



> Куда цеплять третий дополнительный бак на Су-15 если баки цеплялись только под брюхо на 2 точки подвески.


- Ошибка журналиста. Непринципиальная, совершенно - два ПТБ, три ПТБ - кого скребёт? 



> На каком расстоянии видно в ночном или предрассветном небе АНО, особо интересует проблесковые маячки.


- АНО там не маленьких размров и мощности, должно быть ночью видно километров за 15. А проблесковые маяки тёмной ночью видны и за 150 км, и дальше...



> Давай спросим у человека работающего в компании «Сибирь», в их авиапарке много самолётов не отечественного производства.


- Спроси, могут ли на Боинге АНО мигать?



> В эпоху «технического отстования» советов от западных технологий экран мог быть только монохромным.


- Да, это наиболее вероятно. 



> В том то и дело, речь идёт о перехвате реального нарушителя а пилот пируэты на 80 км выделывает. И это идёт речь о натасканом как собаке на жертву человеке, который совершает не первый в своей жизни вылет на перехват.


- Ну, давай ещё раз внимательно посмотрим на "оригинальный" радиообмен (с некоторыми шумами от электробритвы) - "руская версия", никаких, на хрен, иностранцев:
http://taina.sitecity.ru/ltext_02120...4.p_0212101611
Радиообмен командного пункта и летчиков-истребителей длился 41 минуту, с 5.44 до 6.24. Время сахалинское. 
КП — командный пункт, позывной — «Депутат». Самолет СУ—15 (подполковник Осипович), позывной — «805». Другие самолеты: МИГ—23 — позывной «163», СУ—15 — позывной «121». 
5.44. 805: Депутат, 805-й на курсе 45, в наборе до 8. 
КП: 805-й, Депутат вас понял, с этим курсом. 
805: Понял. 
КП: 805, я Депутат. Режим экономичный. 
805: Вас понял. 
5.48. КП: 805, цель от меня в азимуте 60, дальность 440. 
805: Вас понял, с этим курсом, в наборе до 8 тысяч. 5.52: КП: 805, остаток? 
805: Остаток 4 тонны. 5.56. КП: 805, я Депутат, цель слева под 5, удаление 130. 
Цель с курсом 2W, слева под 5, удаление 120. 
5.58. КП: 805, цель у вас по курсу, до цели 70, высота 10 тысяч. 
6.02. 805: 805-й, наблюдаю цель, на высоте идет 8 тысяч. 
6.03. КП: Вас понял, цель у вас по курсу, до цели 12... 15 километров. 
6.04. КП: 805, я Депутат, цель боевая, при нарушении государственной границы цель уничтожить. Включить спецсистему. 
805: Выполняю. 
805: Скорость цели дайте. 
КП: Скорость цели 900. 
805: Вас понял. 
6.05. КП: Цель наблюдаете? 
805: Наблюдаю. 
КП: Понял, под 2/4 не более ракурс. 
805: Вас понял, я иду сзади. 
6.07. КП: 805, вправо на курс 220. Остаток? 
805: Остаток 3 тонны. Курс повторите. 
6.08. КП: 805, цель наблюдаете? 
805: Да, она развернулась. 
6.10. КП: 805, тип сможете определить? 
805: Нет, конечно. 
КП: Вас понял, до цели 12 километров. 
6.11. КП: Наблюдаете цель, 805? 
805: Визуально наблюдаю и по... на экране вижу. 
КП: Понял, после захвата доклад. 
805: Вас понял. 
КП: 805, цель наблюдаете? 
805: Наблюдаю, в захвате цель. 
КП: 805, произведите запрос цели. 
805: Понял вас. 
6.13. 805: Цель на запрос не отвечает. 
КП: Вас понял, включить спецсистему. 
805: Включена. 
КП: 805, я Депутат, следить за курсом цели. 
805: Вас понял, пока идет с прежним курсом. 
*6.14.* КП: Удаление *6*. (Обрати внимание: дальность до цели 6 км и посмотри, как она уменьшается и ГДЕ он подаёт команды - миганием и пальбой из пушек)
805: Понятно. 
КП: 805, я Депутат, приготовиться к открытию огня, быть готовым. 
805: Понял, мне надо будет форсаж включить. 
КП: Остаток? 
805: Остаток у меня 2.700. 
КП: Форсаж по команде. 
6.15. КП: 805, в захвате устойчиво? 
805: В захвате иду. 
6.17. КП: 805, наблюдаете противника? 
805: Наблюдаю. 
КП: Вас понял, ... ничтожить! 
805: Повторите! 
6.18. КП: 805, цель нарушила государственную границу. Цель уничтожить. 
805: Выполняю. 
КП: 805, АНО горит у цели? 
805: Да, АНО горит... мигалка горит. 
КП: Понял. 
КП: 805, *дайте мигание огнями.* 
КП: 805, *кратковременное мигание огнями.* (Удаление Осиповича здесь где-то 4 км, сзади цели)
КП: 805, принудите к посадке на наш аэродром! (Эта команда отменяет предыдущую, на уничтожение цели. — И. Н.) 
805:... у меня ПР горят уже! 
КП: 805? 
805: Отвечаю, ответил 805. 
6.20. КП: 805, предупредительную очередь из пушечного вооружения! 
805:... Надо подходить к нему! Выключаю захват, подхожу к нему. 
КП: Очередь пушечную дайте! 
КП: Предупредительную очередь из пушек! 
КП: 805-му! Выполняйте! 
805: Сбросил захват, даю очередь из пушек. (удаление Оиповича здесь где-то 3 км, сзади цели)
КП: Выполнили стрельбу, 805? 
805: Так точно, выполнил. (Естественно, что увидеть этого из кабины Боинга никто не мог)
КП: Наблюдаете цель? 
6.21. 805: Да, подхожу к ней, подхожу ближе. 
КП: Вас понял. 
805: Цель снижается, я уже подошел к ней на *удаление где-то 2 километра*.  (Наконец-то он приблизился к цели - на расстояние в 2 км)
КП: Цель снижается? 
805: Нет, идет на 10 тысяч. 
163: Наблюдаю обоих, дальность 10—15 километров. (Эта фраза была воспринята как «Наблюдаю бой». — И. Н.) 
805: Цель уменьшает скорость. (В наборе высоты некоторое уменьшение скорости естественно) Выхожу, выхожу, впереди цели уже. (Он очень далеко слева от цели)
КП: Вас понял, 805. Уменьшите скорость, 805. 
6.22. КП: Дайте мигание огнями. (Это может быть допиской, потому, что Осипович не отвечает на эту команду)
805: Выполняю. Увеличил скорость. 
КП: Увеличила цель скорость, да? 
805: Нет, уменьшает скорость. 
КП: 805, открыть огонь по цели! 
805: Как же открыть, надо же раньше... Куда же... я уже на траверзе цели. Судя по дальнейшему - далеко слева)
КП: Вас понял. 
КП: По возможности займите положение для атаки. 
805: Мне нужно теперь отставать от цели. 
КП: Место цели относительно вас, 805? 
805: Повтори! 
КП: Высота цели? 
805: Высота цели 10 тысяч! 
КП: Место, место? 
805: Место? Сейчас уточняю. Под 70 градусов слева. 
КП: Вас понял. 
*6.23.* КП: 805, попробуйте уничтожить цель пушками. 
805: Я уже отстаю, сейчас я ракетами пробую. 
КП: Вас понял. 
КП: 805, подойти к цели, уничтожить цель! 
805: Выполняю, в захвате иду. 
*6.24.* КП: 805, с целью сближаетесь? 
805: Наблюдаю цель в захвате, удаление до цели 8. (В 6.23 он наблюдает цель почти на траверзе - справа под 70 градусов, а спустя минуту - он уже сзади на дальности 8 км! Это чудеса!! Это значит, например, что он был раньше от цели очень далеко сбоку, иначе просто он не сможет отстать так быстро, даже выполняя змейку или отворотом)
КП: Форсаж, 805! 
805: Включил уже (нажатие). 
805: ЗГ! 
КП: Пуск! 
805: Пуск произвел. 
805: Цель уничтожена. 
КП: Выход из атаки вправо, курс 75. 
805: Выхожу из атаки. 

Даже этот отретушированный отрывок показывает полный дебилизм КП и полную несостоятельность самого Осиповича. *И нигде он не подходил близко к самолёту-нарушителю.* Не подходил так близко, как положено подойти, чтобы сигналы действительно были восприняты. Чего он боялся - непонятно... Что из пушек сшибут?

----------


## juky-puky

> На Су-15ТМ ( да и на других его модификациях) никогда не было встроеной пушки. ( надо знать мат.часть, тем более сам летчик, да еще и преподаватель )


- Щас, кинусь все истребители давно минувших лет штудировать! Шнурки только поглажу.
Да это к данному вопросу не имеет отношения - палил ли Осипович из пушки встроеной, или палил из пушки в контейнере - без разницы, если он вёл стрельбу с точек, где обнаружение этой стрельбы из кабины совершенно невозможно...



> Два пушечных контейнера УПК-23-250 были подвешены под фюзеляж, на 5 и 6 точки подвески ( туда-же вешаются ПТБ)


- Да-да.



> Дятел, который писал про три бака , слышал звон, да не знал где он, у Су-15 три фюзеляжных топливных бака *внутренних*


- И это не имеет значения. Хватало ему топлива выполнить все требуемые операции как положено, а не так, как он это сделал.



> Кстати по поводу УПК-23-250 мы с тобой уже как-то говорили, помнишь?


- Я не запоминаю деталей, серьёзно не относящихся к сути спора.

----------


## gaduka

И снова всем зравствуйте.
Юкки, я распечатал приведённый тобой радиоперехват переговоров "земли" и Осиповича и дал людям, скажем так несущих боевое дежурство, на предмет каментирования данного разговора в эфире. Они должны дарь рецензию на него на предмет реальности такого радоиобмена. Как будет дан от них ответ, я сразу его выложу на форуме. Правда, "по техническим" причинам, прийдётся ещё подождать недельки 2-3. Их заключение ты будешь щетать авторитетным? 

Мадераторов прошу пока ветку не закрывать. Люди, участники тех событий и причастные к тем событиям высказали прозьбу просмотреть данный спор от начала до конца. Прошу удовлетворить их любопытство.

Юкки, мне обещали поискать ту самую электробритву типа "Харьков" с помощью которой редактировалася радиообмен. :Biggrin:  

P.S. Мой брат отслужил в РТВ 18 лет, все на Дальнем Востоке, из них 15 на боевом дежурстве. Он просил тебе передать огромное спасибо за доставленное удовольствие. По его мению, без участия тебя в топике, ветку давно бы закрыли из-за скучности и однообразия.

----------


## juky-puky

> И снова всем зравствуйте.
> Юкки, я распечатал приведённый тобой радиоперехват переговоров "земли" и Осиповича и дал людям, скажем так несущих боевое дежурство, на предмет каментирования данного разговора в эфире. Они должны дарь рецензию на него на предмет реальности такого радоиобмена. Как будет дан от них ответ, я сразу его выложу на форуме. Правда, "по техническим" причинам, прийдётся ещё подождать недельки 2-3. Их заключение ты будешь щетать авторитетным?


- А как же они это определят? По распечатке-то?? 



> Юкки, мне обещали поискать ту самую электробритву типа "Харьков" с помощью которой редактировалася радиообмен.


- Ну, это к самому Осиповичу надо обращаться. *Это ведь из одного интервью, что он давал.*



> P.S. Мой брат отслужил в РТВ 18 лет, все на Дальнем Востоке, из них 15 на боевом дежурстве. Он просил тебе передать огромное спасибо за доставленное удовольствие. По его мению, без участия тебя в топике, ветку давно бы закрыли из-за скучности и однообразия.


- Всегда с удовольствием готов побеседовать на интересные темы...

----------


## gaduka

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от gaduka  
> И снова всем зравствуйте.
> Юкки, я распечатал приведённый тобой радиоперехват переговоров "земли" и Осиповича и дал людям, скажем так несущих боевое дежурство, на предмет каментирования данного разговора в эфире. Они должны дарь рецензию на него на предмет реальности такого радоиобмена. Как будет дан от них ответ, я сразу его выложу на форуме. Правда, "по техническим" причинам, прийдётся ещё подождать недельки 2-3. Их заключение ты будешь щетать авторитетным?
> - А как же они это определят? По распечатке-то??


 А почему бы и нет, ты же привёл данную распечатку радиоперехвата как официальную при этом уже отредактированную советской стороной как нам это было выгодно. Вот и глянем на истинность приведённого тобой радиообмена, что бы определиться можно ли ссылатся на приведённые в нём факты и цифры для поиска той самой истинны, которая всегда где-то рядом как говорит Малдер.

----------


## juky-puky

_"Ищите, да обрящете!"_  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## juky-puky



----------


## Холостяк

Вот-вот про личностей не надо говорить, я и сам не сторонник личностных оскорблений вообще. Более того я уважаю всех собеседников как Личности со своей точкой зрения. Я, в данной теме, подчеркиваю метод который Вы используете... Ваш метод тот же, когда сетевой маркетолог втюхивает или впаривает лоху ненужное барахло. При этом человеку не дают сообразить и без остановки твердят одно и тоже, приводят выдуманные отзывы, интервью, параметры и характеристики, приводя даже в пример элементарные правила, но переворачивая их с ног на голову и маскируя за ними обман... Это примитивно и старо, однако работает. Так и Вы, возможно Вы глубоко верите в "Боинг" и "пассажиров", "купив у маркетологов гнилой товар" и не можете с ним расстаться, как старушка с акцией МММ. Однако пропагандисты этой темы давно разбежались, так как их уже не финансируют, а за бесплатно выдумывать - никто не будет. Остались только, как говорит пословица, клоуны, после отъезда цирка и обманутые "бабушки". Вот и Вы все продолжаете их дело, твердите одно и тоже и переливаете из пустого в порожнее. Но не Вы один. 
Приведенное мной интервью водолаза - из недр интернета. Что там, неизвестный водолаз из Комарово в подпольном интервью говорит - меня не интересовало, но приведено мной с такой же легкостью, как Вы приводите всякого рода "радиоперехваты" и прочую чушь. Я просто воспользовался Вашим методом как примером. Что и раскрывает методы маркетологов пропаганды, которые умело впаривают лохам свой информационный гнилой товарец. Это можно сравнить с тем, что я сейчас буду рассказывать, что над Тунгуской был сбит из берданки охотника инопланетный корабль забитый под завязку гуманоидами, кои 269 трупов так и не обнаружили, как и остатки межпланетного корабля, но вот дров то тогда наломали... 
Приведенное то, что Вы сами утверждаете, о начале спасательной операции только почему-то на второй день (???), а водолазы начали нырять только через месяц, говорит о еще одном молдаване или таджике "участнике" этого события. Сами видите, что полно такого мусора, так более того, этот мусор другим умело впаривают!

Свою точку зрения я высказал по этому случаю в начале темы - разведывательный самолет вторгшийся в воздушное пространство СССР с экипажем порядка 12 американских военнослужащих на борту был обнаружен и уничтожен умелыми и слаженными действиями воздушного перехвата и наземных служб. Тихоокеанцы успешно обнаружили и подняли останки экипажа и части самолета. Специалисты КГБ и НИИ ВВС провели экспертизу, расследование и все задокументировали. Материалы хранятся в Архиве. Тела американских военнослужащих, после установки личности и медицинской экспертизы переданы американской стороне. Б.Ельцин, выразив соболезнование по погибшим американским провокаторам-разведчикам, передал американской стороне черные ящики. Все на государственном уровне обошлось без скандала, компенсаций и судов, без санкций ООН и т.п. и т. д., так как американской стороне предъявлять претензии по факту уничтожения своих вояк вторгшихся на чужую территорию и получившим по заслугам - просто смехотворно.

----------


## MBA

Ребята, обсуждение вопроса о местонахождении пропавших пассажиров свелось к двум вариантам: а) их не было в природе и б) они исчезли с места катастрофы в р-не Камчатки. 

Почему никто не вспоминает об обломках Боинга, найденных Брюном в районе Цугару??? По его утверждениям, трупы как раз там искать и следует.

----------


## MBA

Кажется, авторы предыдущих страниц выдохлись и решили не ломать больше копий.

Тут еще малость материала для разбора - интервью генерала армии Корнукова (его роль уже обсуждалась на предыдущих страницах):

http://www.pro-pvo.ru/PermaLink,guid...cf793f481.aspx

Пару мыслей о статье: меня смущает то, что в 5 утра на высоте 8-10 тыс. метров Осипович не смог бы отличить Боинг-747 от RС-135 и не оповестил бы об этом землю. Солнце на такой высоте восходит гораздо раньше, чем на уровне моря. Кроме того, RC-135 - это военный вариант "Боинга-707". Различие между носовой частью фюзеляжа "Б-707" и "Б-747", думаю, объяснять не нужно: у "Б-747" спереди есть "второй этаж". При свете его видно за несколько километров, а в темноте было бы видно огни иллюминаторов, расположенные в две линии (верхнюю и нижнюю). Если же огней иллюминаторов не было совсем... делайте выводы сами.

Ниже фото обоих самолетов для наглядности:

----------


## juky-puky

Всё это давно было в теме, включая снимки самолётов.

----------


## MBA

М-да, виноват. Заблудился в смеси высказываний личного зарактера на 20 стр. )))

Про Цугару там что-то говорилось? Сорри, не нашел - анализаторы после прочтения третьей стр. приходят в негодность )))  Если есть - скажите стр., плиз, если нет - то почему при обсуждении никто не вспоминал останки Боинга, найденные на Цугару?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кажется, авторы предыдущих страниц выдохлись и решили не ломать больше копий.
> 
> http://www.pro-pvo.ru/PermaLink,guid...cf793f481.aspx


Что-то у меня эта ссылка не открывается, нет ли в адресе ошибки?

----------


## MBA

Ф-фу, еле нашел... У нее теперь постранному стечению обстоятельств поменялся адрес. Теперь здесь:

http://www.pro-pvo.ru/PermaLink,guid...119708ce8.aspx

Если и эта не откроется - зайди(те)) на http://www.pro-pvo.ru и в поиске введи "Корнуков". Из открывшихся статей выбери ""ТОТ "БОИНГ" СБИЛ Я"". Или просто поищи ту же статью через через Гугл иему подобные

----------


## Геннадий

Я почитал немного страниц, не все. Там очень много материала, может, просто не дошел. Ничего не пишется про RC-135, летевший над нейтральной территорией. Тот Боинг ему передавал информацию. Мой бывший нач.смены, с кем я служил, рассказывал, что они услышали это RC. Боец, сидевший на этой частоте, записал перехват и ему доложил. Но т.к. это была - не их зона ответственности (мы смотрели Европу и США), а это было в Тих.ок.зоне, то докладывать он "наверх" не стал. Подумал - типа там свои есть, пусть они и докладывают. Потом выяснилось при разболе полетов, что в ТОЗе тогда был "радиоштиль", т.е. ничего не было слышно вообще. Когда начали копать, то выяснилось, что RC-135 видела только Москва. Ну и пошли пизюли: мой нач.смены остался на много лет ст.лейтенантом, когда его сверстники уже были майоры. И ОДКП тоже заглох на майоре. Этот старлей потом добровольно поехал в Афган - сказал, что нужно поднимать звездочки. А майор тот еще много потом с нами служил. Как какая нервная или непонятная ситуация, он тут же орал нашему новому нач.смены по переговорке "Наумовский, ты что, хочешь, чтобы мы с тобой стали рядовыми? "

----------


## ILP

С момента гибели 298 человек, находившихся на борту этого самолета, прошло уже более 20 лет. Однако обстоятельства трагического события с тех пор не только не прояснились, а скорее, напротив, стали еще более загадочными. 

На рассвете 1 сентября 1983 года в квартире командующего войсками Дальневосточного военного округа Героя Советского Союза генерала армии И. М. Третьяка зазвонил телефон. На связи был начальник штаба округа, доложивший командующему, что в воздушное пространство СССР в районе Камчатки вторгся иностранный самолет. Позже генерал вспоминал: «Он летел по необычному маршруту. Это нас насторожило. Части ОСНАЗа установили, что из самолета передается радиограмма на спутник. Расшифровав ее, мы узнали, что экипаж докладывает об успешном выполнении задачи по наблюдению за нашими подводными лодками, находящимися в Охотском море. Исходя из такой обстановки, я был вынужден доложить об этом начальнику Генштаба Маршалу Советского Союза Н. В. Огаркову, который дал команду заставить самолет сесть, а если он не будет выполнять наших команд, уничтожить его». 

В воздух были подняты перехватчики. Пилот одного из них, подполковник Геннадий Осипович по приказу с земли поразил цель двумя ракетами. Перед этим он дал несколько предупредительных очередей (около 200 снарядов) из 23-миллиметровой бортовой пушки по курсу движения авиалайнера. 

До момента визуального контакта Осиповича с нарушителем советское военное командование было уверено, что имеет дело с американским самолетом-разведчиком PC-135. Сомнения у пилота возникли только в момент атаки: «На расстоянии пяти километров от цели я получил команду на уничтожение и выпустил первую ракету. Только на таком расстоянии я смог по-настоящему рассмотреть нарушителя. Он был больше Ил-76, а по очертаниям чем-то напоминал Ту-16. Я знал все военные самолеты противника, все разведывательные обозначения, этот не был похож ни на один из них. Я видел, что передо мной большой самолет с включенными огнями и мигалками». 

Лайнер, который рухнул в воду у острова Монерон юго-восточнее Сахалина, оказался отклонившимся почти на 600 миль от курса пассажирским «Боингом-747». Он принадлежал южнокорейской компании KAL и выполнял рейс 007 по маршруту Нью-Йорк — Анкоридж (Аляска) — Сеул. На борту находилось 269 пассажиров и 29 членов экипажа. 

Сегодня, спустя 20 лет после трагедии, нет однозначного ответа на вопрос, что же в действительности произошло в небе над Сахалином. По мнению некоторых журналистов, пытавшихся провести самостоятельное расследование, вина за гибель пассажирского «боинга» лежит на южнокорейских властях, которые санкционировали его участие в разведывательной операции. Американский журнал «Сайенс дифенс мэгазин» писал: «Этот самолет незадолго до инцидента — 11—14 августа 1983 г. — побывал на военно-воздушной базе Эндрюс, где был оснащен специальным оборудованием. При этой операции присутствовали представители не только Агентства национальной безопасности и ЦРУ, но и специалисты разведуправления ВВС США, Управления национальной разведки и других ведомств». 

Видимо, необходимостью обслуживать это спецоборудование и объясняется тот факт, что экипаж «боинга» имел нестандартную численность — без каких-либо видимых причин он был увеличен на 11 человек. В пользу версии о шпионской миссии KAL-007 говорит и 40-минутная заминка с вылетом из аэропорта в Анкоридже. Эта «непредвиденная» задержка позволила лайнеру оказаться у границы СССР именно в тот момент, когда над Камчаткой проходил по орбите американский разведывательный спутник «Феррет-Д». 

Сразу после катастрофы в Анкоридже был обнаружен черновик плана перелета в Сеул рейса 007, из которого следовал однозначный вывод, что отклонение «боинга» от маршрута не было случайным и что командир корабля тщательно к нему готовился. Радиосвязь между диспетчерской службой Аляски и южнокорейским лайнером, по заявлению американской стороны, прервалась сразу же после взлета из-за одновременного выхода из строя всех пяти бортовых радиопередатчиков. Однако как только самолет оказался в зоне ответственности токийского аэропорта, радиообмен вдруг восстановился и до момента гибели второй пилот выходил на связь с диспетчером не менее двадцати раз. Но самое странное, что, оказавшись над Сахалином, пассажирский лайнер на автоматический опрос японских радаров отвечал сигналами, идентифицировавшими его в качестве американского самолета-разведчика PC-135. 

В пользу участия гражданского «боинга» в операции американских спецслужб говорит немало и других фактов. Об этом в книге «Правда о полете KAL-007» писал отставной сотрудник японской военной разведки Иосиро Танака. Пассажирский самолет, по его утверждению, преднамеренно вошел в воздушное пространство СССР, чтобы вскрыть систему ПВО Дальневосточного военного округа. Эта провокация позволила американским средствам радиоэлектронной разведки не только убедиться в том, что самолет-нарушитель был сбит, но и зафиксировать при этом местоположение советских радиолокационных постов, уточнить рабочие частоты и записать все телефонные и радиопереговоры военных. Записи этих перехватов позднее были опубликованы во всех американских газетах. А вот план полета самолета-разведчика ВМС США, находившегося поблизости от района событий, а также данные о радиолокационном наблюдении за ним так до сих пор и не обнародованы. 

Самую интересную версию событий 1 сентября 1983 года выдвинул французский эксперт Мишель Брюн. По его мнению, южнокорейский лайнер не был сбит подполковником Осиповичем у Сахалина, а разбился неподалеку от японского города Ниигата. Это подтвердила полученная Брюном подлинная копия переговоров «Боинга-747», из анализа которой следовало, что самолет находился в воздухе еще 40 минут после катастрофы. По мнению журналиста, советские и американские власти по взаимной договоренности скрыли тот факт, что над территорией СССР произошел воздушный бой, в результате которого было сбито три самолета ВМС США. В подтверждение своей версии Брюн указывал на то, что некоторые из фрагментов, прибитых морем к японским берегам, оказались обломками не пассажирского «боинга», а военных самолетов. Среди них был кусок закрылка прямоугольной передней кромки, который мог принадлежать только американскому истребителю F-111 или EF-111. Другой найденный обломок — сиденье катапульты пилота — тоже мог принадлежать только военному самолету США. Кроме того, к берегу прибило части боевой ракеты с английской маркировкой. 

Брюн заинтересовался направлением морских течений в этом районе и установил, что обломки «боинга», сбитого у Сахалина, никак не могли оказаться около Хоккайдо через девять дней поперек течения и против господствующих ветров. По мнению французского эксперта, пассажирский авиалайнер действительно был поражен двумя ракетами советского истребителя, но продолжал тянуть к японскому берегу и был добит кем-то спустя 50 минут после своей «гибели». Так это или нет, но существует документальное подтверждение, что 1 сентября 1983 года в конкретный квадрат Японского моря был направлен специальный самолет американских ВМС, использующийся обычно в спасательных операциях. 

Примечательно, что на официальном месте падения южнокорейского «боинга» советским водолазам не удалось найти почти никаких человеческих останков. Кроме того, не было найдено ни одной обгоревшей вещи, зато в избытке присутствовали вещи «с помойки»: разбитые пудреницы, старая рваная одежда. Подполковник Осипович спустя много лет после трагедии говорил журналистам: «Нашли фрагменты нескольких тел. Как будто в самолете было человек 17. Сначала говорили, что тела могли съесть рыбы и рачки. Но это просто невозможно — там же должно было быть 269 человек! На дне нашли паспорта, связанные в стопку, связанные кеды. Ну разве когда-нибудь в самолетах складывают вместе паспорта пассажиров? Салон просто набили хламом. Я считаю, что "боингов" было два. Один — пустой — пошел на Камчатку, потом на Сахалин, и тут я его сбил. А пассажирский самолет шел своим курсом и даже выходил потом на связь с японцами. Но и его завалили. Нельзя на таком самолете, как "боинг", отклониться от курса почти на 600 миль. Эту ошибку должны были заметить и экипаж, и наземные службы». 

*Отсутствие тел — это одна из основных загадок, у которой может быть два объяснения. Первое — на борту данного самолета были только военные специалисты, но как быть с тем фактом, что из Анкориджа рейс KAL-007 взлетел вместе с пассажирами? Второе — опытным пилотам удалось все же посадить «боинг», и люди были эвакуированы. Это предположение легло в основу еще одной версии событий. 

Согласно ей, пассажирский самолет действительно участвовал в американской разведывательной операции, о чем его пассажиры даже не подозревали. После пуска ракет Осиповичем «боинг» не сразу рухнул в океан, а некоторое время находился в воздухе и продолжал вести радиообмен с землей. Затем он произвел вынужденную посадку на воду, американцы скрытно эвакуировали экипаж и пассажиров, а советским военным оперативно подбросили заранее подготовленную «обманку»: тряпье, мелкие обломки пассажирского самолета, несколько фрагментов трупов из морга. А потом в дело включилась пропагандистская машина госдепартамента США, которая обвинила «империю зла» — СССР — в «хладнокровном уничтожении ни в чем не повинного гражданского самолета».* 

Отмечая годовщину трагедии, 1 сентября 2003 года английская радиокомпания Би-би-си признала, что в истории с южнокорейским «боингом» по-прежнему остается множество загадок: «Отсюда — и появляющиеся все чаще сообщения о том, что после ракетной атаки самолет вовсе не потерял управление и летчики контролировали его еще как минимум 12 минут. В теории этого времени вполне достаточно на аварийную посадку — был бы аэродром. Представитель Международного комитета по спасению жертв рейса KAL-007 Бен Торри почти уверен: такой аэродром рядом с местом трагедии был... В то утро какой-то самолет сел неподалеку от острова Монерон. Бен Торри и его единомышленники уверены, что этот самолет и был тем самым корейским «боингом». По его словам, пассажиров рейса сняли с борта лайнера и увезли в неизвестном направлении, а саму машину взорвали, разложив потом осколки по морскому дну». 

Остается надеяться, что в 2033 году, когда американские спецслужбы должны открыть свои архивы, мир наконец-то узнает, что же в действительности произошло в небе над Сахалином ранним утром 1 сентября 1983 года.

----------


## ILP

Ознакомился я с "обсуждением" данной темы.
Вот только вопросы остались прежние:
1. Где тела пассажиров? (раз уж СССР признал, что ВВС сбили ПАССАЖИРСКИЙ борт)
2. От какого самолёта передал Ельцин в 1993 г. "черные ящики"?
3. Где официальное подтверждение, что найденные обломки принадлежат Боингу-747?
....
Ремарка: через несколько дней (запамятовал!) в Южно-Сахалинске на крыше пограничного госпиталя ночью был установлен фашистский флаг.

----------


## ILP

Распечатано с сайта Chekist.RU


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Прерванный полёт
29 августа 2007 

...О мнимой гибели южнокорейского пассажирского «Боинга». Статья написана на основе сведений, полученных от группы действовавших в то время сотрудников территориальных разведывательных и контрразведывательных подразделений КГБ СССР Камчатки, Приморского и Хабаровского краёв. 
...О мнимой гибели южнокорейского пассажирского «Боинга». Статья написана на основе сведений, полученных от группы действовавших в то время сотрудников территориальных разведывательных и контрразведывательных подразделений КГБ СССР Камчатки, Приморского и Хабаровского краёв.

Счёт сбитым иностранным самолётам советской ПВО был открыт 16 июня и 13 июля 1952 г. шведскими самолётами-разведчиками PBY Catalina и DC-3. Это вынудило США и их союзников изменить тактику.

С 1954 г. для разведывательных полётов над СССР стали применять беспилотные дрейфующие аэростаты (АДА). За двадцать лет советскими войсками ПВО были зафиксированы более 4-х тысяч полётов АДА, к сожалению, сбить удалось только 473.

С 1956 г. на ведущую роль вышел американский самолёт-разведчик U-2. До 1960 г. U-2 совершили 50 безнаказанных вторжений в воздушное пространство СССР. Дело в том, что они действовали на недосягаемой для советских самолётов высоте - 20 тыс. метров. Они летали даже над Москвой, Киевом и другими крупными городами СССР. Наконец, первый U-2 был сбит 1 мая 1960 г. под Свердловском.

В середине 60-х годов США открыли «второй фронт»: если раньше их самолёты-разведчики летали с европейской части материка, то теперь они начали летать над Дальним Востоком.

Неспокойно было и в Закавказье. 28 ноября 1973 г. нашу воздушную границу нарушил иранский самолёт Т-33. На его перехват вылетел МиГ-21СМ. За штурвалом сидел Геннадий Елисеев, который, истратив боезапас, пошёл на таран нарушителя. Это был первый воздушный таран на реактивном самолёте. Лётчик посмертно был удостоен звания Героя Советского Союза.

20 апреля 1978 г. произошло первое знакомство советских военных лётчиков с южнокорейскими пассажирскими самолётами нарушителями воздушной границы СССР. Госграницу в районе Кольского полуострова пересёк пассажирский Boeing-707 авиакомпании «Korean Air Lines» (KAL), выполнявший рейс Париж-Анкоридж-Сеул. Полёт лайнера был пресечён над Карелией двумя ракетами "воздух-воздух", выпущенными с борта Су-15ТМ. Авиалайнер, несмотря на разрушенное крыло, сумел совершить посадку на лёд озера Корпиярви.

В конце 70-х и начале 80-х советской ПВО стали досаждать легкомоторные самолёты. Осенью 1978 г. в Приморье была принудительно посажена китайская машина; летом 1986 года - два иранских самолёта в Азербайджане.

28 мая 1987 г. на своей Cessna-172P приземлился на Красной площади гражданин ФРГ Матиас Руст.

В последнее время российская ПВО каждый месяц фиксирует по несколько десятков нарушений воздушного пространства страны иностранными самолётами...

ПЕРВЫЙ ЭТАП МНОГОХОДОВОЙ ПРОВОКАЦИИ

31 августа 1983 г. 269 пассажиров рейса 1490 «Боинга-747» бортовой номер 55719 южно-корейской авиакомпании «Korean Air Lines» явно нервничали: ещё бы, на целых 40 минут откладывался рейс. Дикторы аэропорта постоянно успокаивали: вылет рейса Нью-Йорк-Анкоридж-Сеул задерживается по метеоусловиям.

Но, наконец, объявлена посадка. Со вздохом облегчения пассажиры заняли свои места в самолёте. Взлёт!

Точно в то же время с военного аэродрома Анкориджа (что на Аляске) стартовал такой же «Боинг-747» с таким же бортовым номером: 55719. О том, что он принадлежит «Korean Air Lines», указывали аршинные голубые надписи по обеим бортам. В отличие от настоящего южнокорейского самолёта в салоне его двойника не было ни одного пассажира, а только 18 членов экипажа (без стюардов) и 10 таинственных американцев.

Впрочем, «таинственные» - слишком сильно сказано, ибо корейский экипаж, во главе с командиром корабля, опытнейшим пилотом - полковником резерва ВВС Южной Кореи — Чан Бен Ином и вторым пилотом, подполковником ВВС Южной Кореи, Сон Дон Вином (оба были связаны со спецслужбами США), знали, что американцы-молчуны - из разведорганов США, поскольку обе палубы самолёта (оба этажа), как бабушкин комод тряпьём, были под завязку набиты электроникой.

По прошествии времени от нашей закордонной агентуры были получены данные, что стартовавший с военного аэродрома Анкориджа «Боинг-747» с бортовым номером 55719 был ни чем иным, как американским самолётом-разведчиком, закамуфлированным под пассажирский авиалайнер «Korean Air Lines».

Почему вылет пассажирского корабля был задержан на 40 минут от обычного графика? Объясняется это просто: такая задержка нужна была для того, чтобы строго синхронизировать по времени подход самолёта-разведчика к берегам Камчатки и Сахалина с полётом американского спутника-шпиона «Феррет-Д».

Этот спутник предназначен для ведения радиотехнической разведки в широком диапазоне частот, на которых работала радиоэлектронная аппаратура Советского Союза. «Феррет-Д» был способен выявлять эту аппаратуру в полосе местности шириной около 3-х тысяч километров. Период его обращения вокруг Земли составлял 96 минут.

...В ночь на 1 сентября «Феррет» возник над Чукоткой в 18 часов 45 минут московского времени, и в течение 12 минут в режиме боевого дежурства летел восточнее Камчатки и Курильских островов, обеспечив этим первый успешный этап полёта самолёта-шпиона.

На следующем витке «Феррет» в 20 часов 24 минуты появился над Советским Союзом и в 20 часов 30 минут московского времени 31 августа, то есть точно в момент вторжения лжекорейского нарушителя в советское воздушное пространство, находился над районом Камчатки, когда начался второй этап разведывательного полёта над советскими стратегическими объектами в южной части Камчатского полуострова. На этом витке спутник имел возможность прослушивать советские радиоэлектронные средства на Чукотке и Камчатке, работавшие в обычном режиме боевого дежурства, уточнять их местоположение и уровень активности — обеспечив, таким образом, успешный полёт самолёта-шпиона.

Разумеется, что нарушение воздушной границы вынудило примерно вдвое увеличить интенсивность работы наших радио- и радиотехнических средств, на что и рассчитывали в своём замысле организаторы провокационного полёта.

Всё это фиксировалось «Ферретом» и передавалось на землю в соответствующие разведслужбы США. Важно отметить, что в это же время он контролировал также работу советских радиотехнических средств ПВО на острове Сахалин и Курильской гряды в их обычном повседневном режиме.

Кроме того, полёт лжекорейского гражданского самолёта на всём его протяжении осуществлялся не только в зоне радиотехнических служб управления воздушным движением, но и в рабочей области американской радионавигационной системы «Лоран-С», позволяющей с высокой точностью и в любой момент определить истинные координаты самолёта.

Впоследствии это обстоятельство тщательно скрывалось американской стороной. Администрация США доказывала, что будто бы всё дело в случайном вводе в бортовой компьютер самолёта ошибочных данных координат полёта. Но при этом они упорно умалчивали, что столь устойчивое отклонение от курса в течение двух с половиной часов могло произойти лишь при условии, если бы ошибка была допущена не по одной, а, по меньшей мере, по семи контрольным точкам на трассе.

Советским контрразведчикам стало ясно, что эта «ошибка» введена вполне сознательно и преднамеренно теми, кто готовил и организовывал этот разведывательно-провокационный полёт.

Такой вывод вытекает и из исследования, проведенного независимыми специалистами национального управления гражданской авиации Великобритании, результаты которой были объявлены по английскому телевидению 14 сентября 1983 г. В том сообщении по телевидению указывалось, что, используя ЭВМ и тренажёр самолёта «Боинг-747», было проведено моделирование всего полёта и рассмотрено 27 вариантов условий его выполнения. В итоге выявилась абсолютная невозможность такого большого отклонения самолёта от заданного маршрута, как в случае неисправностей в навигационной системе, так и в случае неправильного ввода в компьютер самолёта полётного задания. Англичане подчёркивали также, что командир экипажа, используя бортовую РЛС, мог сразу же выявить отклонение самолёта от курса, сличая местность с картой.

...Все действия самолёта-разведчика подтверждали, что он чётко управлялся. Только этим можно объяснить его маневрирование по курсу, скорости и высоте. Более того, экипаж видел предупредительные подходы советских истребителей средств ПВО, и пытался уклониться от них, хотя и понимал, что это грозит огнём на поражение.

Такие действия убедительно свидетельствовали о том, что самолёт выполнял приказ с земли. Имея на борту специальное разведывательное оборудование, он, разумеется, категорически отказывался от посадки на советские аэродромы, так как был бы полностью разоблачён.

...Кроме упоминавшегося спутника «Феррет» накануне и в период нарушения лжекорейским самолётом воздушного пространства СССР в районе его действий находились два разведывательных самолёта РС-135, барражировавшие вдоль Курильской гряды, разведсамолёт «Орион» находился над Охотским морем севернее Сахалина, а второй самолёт такого же типа над Японским морем.

Помимо указанных разведсредств США, в зоне, где произошло нарушение советского воздушного пространства действовал самолёт Е-ЗА («АВАКС»), контролировавший полёты как самолёта-нарушителя, так и наших истребителей.

Короче говоря, с 31 августа по 1 сентября в районе советского Дальнего Востока был развёрнут и функционировал целый разведывательный комплекс, в который вошли: лжекорейский самолёт «Боинг-747», оснащённый разведывательными радиотехническими средствами; несколько специальных разведывательных самолётов; ряд кораблей ВМС США; наземные станции слежения на Алеутских островах, Гавайях, в Японии, в Южной Корее и, наконец, спутник радиотехнической разведки «Феррет». Вся эта армада сил и средств была нацелена на получение максимально полных данных о советской системе ПВО на Дальнем Востоке, особенно в зонах важных стратегических объектов, расположенных на Камчатке и Сахалине.

...По согласованию с Москвой советский истребитель Су-15ТМ, пилотируемый заместителем лётного полка майором Геннадий Осиповичем, поднялся с аэродрома «Сокол» и 1 сентября 1983 года в 00 часов 43 минуты московского времени выпустил по лжекорейскому «Боингу-747» две ракеты. Одной из них было разрушено левое крыло, второй — хвостовое оперение самолёта.

ЗАЛОЖНИКИ АМЕРИКАНСКОЙ ПРОВОКАЦИИ

По прошествии нескольких часов полёта пассажирам рейса 1490 южнокорейской авиакомпании «Korea Air Lines» по внутреннему радио было объявлено, что из-за технических причин самолёт делает вынужденную посадку на острове Окинава, в расположении американской военной базы.

Недоумение пассажиров, 90% которых являлись японскими туристами, вызвал приказ командира корабля сдать стюардам всю имеющуюся радиоаппаратуру и радиотелефоны.

Беспокойство, граничащее с паникой, возникло у пассажиров, когда им объявили, что устранение технических неполадок самолёта займёт не менее трёх-четырёх суток, во время которых им категорически запрещается покидать приготовленную для них гостиницу. Питание и развлекательные программы по телевидению гарантировала страховая компания.

Сразу же после приземления у входа в самолёт появились вооружённые американские морские пехотинцы и японские полицейские, которые беспардонно проводили личный досмотр всех пассажиров, на предмет выявления транзисторов и радиотелефонов.

Экипаж борта №-55719 разместили в пристройке к штабу командующего американской военной базы. Ничего себе, слетали в Сеул!

ВМЕСТО ЭПИЛОГА

Второй этап тщательно спланированной американцами провокации начался утром 1 сентября 1983 г., когда все ведущие средства массовой информации США, как по команде, разразились бранью в адрес Советского Союза по поводу сбитого советским военным самолётом гражданского авиалайнера «Korean Air Lines», в результате чего погибли около 300-х пассажиров.

Поспешность, с которой вышли антисоветские публикации (с момента инцидента прошло не более 4-х часов) свидетельствует о том, что ЦРУ заранее подготовило и в последующем передало провокационные материалы в редакции ведущих американских СМИ.

В полдень того же дня радио и телевидение обрушили на американского обывателя шквал гноеточивых комментариев президента США Рейгана, министра обороны Уайнбергера, секретаря госдепа (МИД США) Шульца и других высокопоставленных чиновников американской администрации. Опять прозвучали ставшие уже шаблонными обвинения в адрес СССР как об «империи зла».

...А что же заложники американского разведывательно-провокационного фарса - японцы и граждане Южной Кореи?

По данным нашей разведки, всем японским туристам (а их, напомню, было большинство) была возмещена стоимость путёвок, плюс выплачена компенсация как «за упущенную выгоду». У них были отобраны подписки о неразглашении истинного маршрута полёта, и через неделю они «растворились» на японских островах.

Южнокорейских граждан с военной базы на родину доставили американские военные корабли, которые якобы и спасли их после падения авиалайнера в Японское море. Им также были выплачены щедрые «отступные» и отобраны соответствующие подписки.

...Майора Осиповича перевели служить в Майкоп, в 18 км от которого, в станице Ханской, расположен военный аэродром стратегического назначения.

Он досрочно получил звание полковника и награждён орденом «Красной Звезды».

...Спущенный года через два в место падения лжекорейского лайнера советский батискаф обнаружил, затонувший самолёт, на борту которого находились, как и ожидалось, горы пришедшей в негодность электронной аппаратуры и... 29 трупов.


PS:

Прочитав материал И.Г. Атаманенко редакция провела свое экспресс- расследование и пришла к выводу, что «нет дыма без огня!»

Третьяк И.М.. генерал армии, в 1983 г. — командующий войсками Дальневосточного военного округа: «... Всех беспокоил вопрос: сколько же было обнаружено тел на борту «Боинга» и можно ли говорить о 269 пассажирах? Сегодня я наверняка могу сказать «нет». На самом деле их было идентифицировано 29. Скорее всего, самолет был оснащен специальным электронным оборудованием — именно это и объясняет, почему экипаж «Боинга» был увеличен с 18 до 29 человек, в то время как в японских авиакомпаниях такой самолет обслуживают 15 человек, а в авиакомпании «Пан Американ» - 12. На самолете, мы считаем, были лишь экипаж и конструктор с группой инженеров... Других пассажиров там не было.

Эти слова подтверждают все опрошенные мной специалисты: характер поднятых вещей не позволяет говорить о присутствии на борту более 29 человек. Недействительно, был поднят багаж 269 пассажиров, правда, весь он был нанизан на трос и скреплен по кругу. Вы видели такое когда-нибудь на обычном самолете? Это наверняка потребовалось для того, чтобы вещи не унесло подводным течением. То есть можно утверждать, что таким образом была сфабрикована улика о гибели якобы 269 человек.

На самом же деле, думаю, что в Анкоридже пассажиры были просто высажены. А позже, возможно, даже спрятаны по программе защиты свидетелей...». (http://www.gspo.ru)

Такого же мнения придерживается генерал-армии Корнуков A.M.. командовавший в 1983 г. 40-й истребительной авиационной дивизией на Дальнем Востоке и лично руководивший пресечением полета злополучного «Боинга». (http://www.pro-pvo.ru)

А. Иллеш («Известия»), занимающийся журналистским расследованием гибели южнокорейского «Боинга», побеседовал с водолазами (Григорий Матвеенко, Вадим Кондрабаев, В. К-ов), которые в 1983 г. по 6-8 часов работали под водой, осматривая обломки затонувшего «Боинга»(?). «Но самое главное - это не то, что мы там видели, а чего не видели. Мы (водолазы) практически не обнаружили человеческих трупов, останков»

Рассказывая о том, что они видели, водолазы отмечают (стенограмма):

- Видел ли останки людей?

- «Мало... *Если верить, что там, на самолете, было двести с лишним человек... Мы думали, что сейчас опустимся и увидим кладбище... Но... день нет, другой нет...* Освоились. Я когда в первый раз останки увидел, то удивился, а не испугался...»

- «*Я не пропускал ни одного спуска. У меня совершенно четкое впечатление: самолет был начинен мусором, и людей, скорее всего, не было там*. Почему? Ну, вот если разбивается самолет, даже - маленький. Как правило, должны оставаться чемоданы, сумочки, хотя бы - ручки от чемоданов... А там было такое, что, я считаю, не должны везти в самолете нормальные люди. Ну, скажем, рулон амальгамы - как с помойки... Одежда вся, как со свалки - из нее вырваны куски. Или как будто простреленная - пробита во многих местах. Я лично никаких останков не встречал».

- «*Мы же месяц почти работали! И - практически ничего. Мало было и носильных вещей - курток там, плащей, туфель - очень мало. А то, что находили, - какое-то рванье!* Вот нашли, скажем, россыпь пудрениц. Они остались целыми, открывались. Но, что странно, у всех - разбитые внутри зеркальца. Пластмассовые корпуса абсолютно целые, а зеркальца - все разбитые. Или зонты: все в чехлах, в целых чехлах - даже не надорванных. А сами - измятые, нерабочие... Ножи, вилки покореженные. Это какой же силы удар должен был быть?!»

Журналист отмечает: «Признаюсь: этот поворот в разговоре с водолазами был для меня полной неожиданностью. Понятно, почему не хочется верить в то, что на борту корейского «Боинга-747» находились 269 пассажиров, летчику, его сбившему. Но водолазы?! Они ведь единственные очевидцы, в полном смысле этого слова, того, чем закончилась трагедия в небе. А ведь были, были в прессе разговоры о том, что самолет этот двигался в дальневосточном небе совершенно пустой. Что вся история КАЛ-007 - чудовищная мистификация и фальсификация».

И.Г. АТАМАНЕНКО

АТАМАНЕНКО ИГОРЬ ГРИГОРЬЕВИЧ. Подполковник, родился в 1949 г. в Краснодаре. Закончил: Институт иностранных языков им. Мориса Тореза; Литературный институт. В органах госбезопасности с 1972 по 1990 гг. Работал в ряде стран Азии, Африки и Западной Европы. Автор 12 книг о деятельности отечественных и зарубежных спецслужб.

Альманах "ЛУБЯНКА". Вып. 4

первоисточник: http://airbase.ru/crashes/1983/09/KAL-007/izv01

----------


## juky-puky

*ILP*,  ты бы хоть тему на один раз прочитал, прежде чем вновь выкладывать уже двести раз изжёваные аргументы для дебилов...



> *Отсутствие тел — это одна из основных загадок, у которой может быть два объяснения. Первое — на борту данного самолета были только военные специалисты, но как быть с тем фактом, что из Анкориджа рейс KAL-007 взлетел вместе с пассажирами? Второе — опытным пилотам удалось все же посадить «боинг», и люди были эвакуированы. Это предположение легло в основу еще одной версии событий.*


- *Третье объяснение*, самое простое и очевидное: советские военные водолазы, отыскавшие в первый же день Боинг-747, вытащили оттуда все тела погибших пассажиров и членов экипажа, их вещи и документы, они были подняты на борт советского же военного судна и после тайно захоронены на самом Сахалине или на материке - сколь угодно далеко от места гибели Боинга. Зачем? Тоже не вопрос: "навести тень на плетень", сбить со следа, чтобы десятилетиями голову ломали - а может, и не было там никогда никаких пассажиров?! 
   "Гипотеза" о тайной мягкой посадке на воду годилась бы первые 10 лет, пока глупый Ельцин не отдал на Запад магнитофонные плёнки записи разговоров внутри экипажа и плёнки системы автоматической регистрации параметров полёта. 
  Прочитай тему сначала.



> Согласно ей, пассажирский самолет действительно участвовал в американской разведывательной операции, о чем его пассажиры даже не подозревали. После пуска ракет Осиповичем «боинг» не сразу рухнул в океан, а некоторое время находился в воздухе и продолжал вести радиообмен с землей. Затем он произвел вынужденную посадку на воду, американцы скрытно эвакуировали экипаж и пассажиров, а советским военным оперативно подбросили заранее подготовленную «обманку»:  тряпье, мелкие обломки пассажирского самолета, несколько фрагментов трупов из морга. А потом в дело включилась пропагандистская машина госдепартамента США, которая обвинила «империю зла» — СССР — в «хладнокровном уничтожении ни в чем не повинного гражданского самолета».


- *A куда же потом дели этих 269 человек - американцев, включая одного конгрессмена, японцев, южнокорейцев?! Ведь никто из их жен/мужей, отцов/матерей, cыновей/дочерей, братьев/сестёр, друзей/сослуживцев их с тех пор не видел!!*   :Cool:

----------


## ILP

Возможно, что я невнимательно читал все 20 страниц. В чем вы меня и уличили, любезный. Тем не менее, ясных ответов (со ссылкой на официальные документы или первоисточники) так и не увидел.
Не поленившись, прогуглил сайт МИДа РФ - инфы - 0. Поэтому для себя оставляю этот вопрос открытым....

----------


## juky-puky

> Возможно, что я невнимательно читал все 20 страниц. В чем вы меня и уличили, любезный.


- Я думаю, Вы их читали не только невнимательно, но даже и не через одну страницу. 
А до этого мы ранее здесь обсуждали эту тему:
Был ли сбит KAL 007?
А ещё она обсуждалась здесь, например:
http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/05/23/...t)-manevr.html



> Тем не менее, ясных ответов (со ссылкой на официальные документы или первоисточники) так и не увидел.


- Плёнка с записью переговоров внутри экипажа - это *документ*, милейший. *Первоисточник*. Та самая плёнка, которую извлекли советские военные водолазы, а Ельцин спустя 10 лет передал корейской стороне.
   И ещё один документ - плёнка САРПП.

----------


## Nazar

> *ILP*,  
> - *Третье объяснение*, самое простое и очевидное: советские военные водолазы, отыскавшие в первый же день Боинг-747, вытащили оттуда все тела погибших пассажиров и членов экипажа, их вещи и документы, они были подняты на борт советского же военного судна и после тайно захоронены ! [/COLOR][/B]


Ну разве не надоело еще ? 
Что-же ЕБН любезно отдавший черные ящики и как ты говорил , практически признавший  и факт наличия пассажиров и так далее , не указал место захоранения , для отдания памяти "родственникам" и сострадальцам . Империя зла одним словом , среди агнецов.  :Biggrin:  

И еще , невозможно вытащить за такое время , все что осталось от мнимых пассажиров , их вещи , багаж и так далее , да еще и так достать , что-бы кроме руки в перчатке ничего не осталось , даже на такой глубине.
У меня на этот счет совсем другое мнение ( из трех приводимых ) , пассажиры были и скорее всего все погибли , но не в этом самолете .
Лично я считаю что это была провокация со стороны США.
Попробуйте дoказать обратное. :Tongue:

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну разве не надоело еще ? 
> Что-же ЕБН любезно отдавший черные ящики и как ты говорил , практически признавший  и факт наличия пассажиров и так далее , не указал место захоранения , для отдания памяти "родственникам" и сострадальцам .


- До такой степени открытости он даже в состоянии глубочайшего запоя (из которого он не выходил) не дошёл бы. Да и не дали бы ему - тот же Коржаков и другие советники. *Слишком большой и негативный резонанс в мире вызвало бы ворошение такого количества трупов.*
Для того, чтобы отдали и трупы, в России президентом нужно избрать как минимум Ходорковского...
  А что у тебя родственники вдруг в кавычках? В Анкоридже на борт самолёта поднялось 269 человек из трёх различных стран. Тому свидетелями была куча народу из наземного персонала. Тем не менее не только с идиотическим упорством продолжаются попытки "доказать" что этих людей (у который масса родственников в этих трёх странах) никогда в природе не существовало. И есть бараны/лицемеры, которые готовы в этот вздор поверить/сделать вид, что поверили...



> И еще , невозможно вытащить за такое время , все что осталось от мнимых пассажиров , их вещи , багаж и так далее , да еще и так достать , что-бы кроме руки в перчатке ничего не осталось , даже на такой глубине.


- Ты слышал такое слово - _гидроневесомость_? Всех этих людей, и все их вещи 10 водолазов спокойно могут вытащить из самолёта и погрузить в опущенную рядом нейлоновую сеть за 5-6 часов. На каждого придётся отбуксировать менее 30 человек с нулевой плавучестью максимум на 100 метров. Ты с аквалангом плавал? Попробуй отбуксировать, при случае, товарища под водой на 100 метров, прохронометрировать время и оценить затраченные усилия.



> У меня на этот счет совсем другое мнение (из трех приводимых), пассажиры были и скорее всего все погибли , но не в этом самолете.


- А пересадили их в воздухе, естественно! На какие только чудеса не способна была американская техника в 80-ые годы! А потом отвезли вглубь Сахары и там расстреляли. Предположим, что я готов поверить в любую, самую дебильную версию. Да вот беда: *откуда организаторы "провокации" наперёд узнали, что система ПВО Дальнего Востока окажется настолько дерьмовой, что минимум два полка перехватчиков не будут в состоянии перехватить один гигантский самолёт, идущий как паравоз по рельсам - равномерно и прямолинейно, с постоянной скоростью? Что самолёт этот пролетит полтора часа или 1200 км, во время которых он десять раз обязан быть перехвачен и посажен или, при отказе, - сбит! Откуда президент США, который (сойдя с ума!) санкционировал расстрел 269 человек, в том числе - граждан дружественных США стран мог наперёд знать это?!* 



> Лично я считаю что это была провокация со стороны США.
> Попробуйте дoказать обратное.


- См. выше. Я всё равно не поверю, что ты настолько глуп, чтобы не понимать таких элементарных вещей.

----------


## Холостяк

Что начали с начала?
Заглянул новый посетитель, оставил запись, непрочтя ветку, и погнали! Вроде все остались при своем...
Уже все варианты давно обсудили. Ну кроме инопланетян и потусторонних сил...

Да... И про трупы уже говорили... Отдал их сразу, весь экипаж самолета разветчика, военнослужащих США. Захоронили их на родной американской земле. Так что выдумывать о том, что пьяный Борис отдал им ящик, который лежал в архиве приобщенный к материалам расследования, а что не отдал - уже давно нечего...
Можно хоть свои посты с начала ветки копировать и поновой постить в конец...

----------


## Nazar

> -*Слишком большой и негативный резонанс в мире вызвало бы ворошение такого количества трупов.*
> Для того, чтобы отдали и трупы, в России президентом нужно избрать как минимум Ходорковского...


Ворошили и пытались , гораздо более серьезные вещи , нежели уничтожение банального нарушителя, о факте существования которого видимо все , кроме нас забыли.
Ну а про Ходорковского , ближайшие лет цать , не видать нам правды . 
Родственная кровь сыграла ? :Biggrin:  



> А что у тебя родственники вдруг в кавычках? ...И есть бараны/лицемеры, которые готовы в этот вздор поверить/сделать вид, что поверили...


Дело в том , что всего лишь предпологаю , а не верю , или не верю.
Но намек про лицемера/барана оценил  :Biggrin:  , слова достойные настоящего поца.



> Ты слышал такое слово - гидроневесомость?Ты с аквалангом плавал?


Представляешь, даже водолазную практику проходил. Только вот ты все так красиво расписываешь , как будто взяли самолет , с телами ( и все на своих местах, с багажом в зубах и второй страницей паспорта в заднице ) и аккуратно погрузили в воду и не на глубину около ста с лишним метров , а в бассейн где нет ни течений , ничего... .



> См. выше. Я всё равно не поверю, что ты настолько глуп, чтобы не понимать таких элементарных вещей.


Выше куда ?, туда где ты пытался всем с высоты своей 99% правоты , доказать всем свою правоту , так я не из тех людей кто в неинтересное для себя прошлое возвращается. Я  никогда , кстати и не пытался доказать тебе , что я умен или глуп , тем более на примере таких элементарных вещей. :Biggrin:

----------


## MBA

Робятый, БРЭЙК!!!

Эта тема была начата для анализа книги Мишеля Брюна, но у меня такое впечатление, что если кто-то ее и открывал, то, как выразился Юки-Пуки, даже "не через одну страницу" (включая самого автора идиомы).

Юки(или Жуки - сорри, не знаю как правильно))-Пуки, ну объясните мне,"левому" человеку, откуда взялись обломки корейского Боинга, найденные Брюном на т.н. "кладбище Цугару" в сотнях километров от Сахалина??? На предыдущих 19 страницах ответа на этот вопрос не нашел (возможно, потому, что утонул в "обменах любезностями"). 

Вопрос предельно конкретный - пожалуйста, не игнорируйте! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## juky-puky

> Эта тема была начата для анализа книги Мишеля Брюна, но у меня такое впечатление, что если кто-то ее и открывал, то, как выразился Юки-Пуки, даже "не через одну страницу" (включая самого автора идиомы).
> 
> Юки(или Жуки - сорри, не знаю как правильно))-Пуки, ну объясните мне,"левому" человеку, откуда взялись обломки корейского Боинга, найденные Брюном на т.н. "кладбище Цугару" в сотнях километров от Сахалина??? На предыдущих 19 страницах ответа на этот вопрос не нашел (возможно, потому, что утонул в "обменах любезностями"). 
> 
> Вопрос предельно конкретный - пожалуйста, не игнорируйте! Заранее спасибо!


- Да ничего он не _"находил в сотнях километрах от Сахалина"_ из любых авиационных обломков, имеющих отношение к рейсу KAL-007. Кроме, разве что, поднятых официально. Но те обломки могли и в Сеул перевезти и ВАшингтон. Иначе это было бы официально зарегистрировано и запротоколировано.
  И вообще: имеющие несколько граммов мозгов могут понять, что магнитофонная плёнка с записью голосов пилотов в кабине Боинга-747 рейса KAL-007, где зафиксированы последствия атаки советского перехватчика - неопровержимое свидетельство.  Потому, что спектры тембров голосов этих лётчиков (как и любого человека на планете) так ж индивидульны, как отпечатки пальцев. Нет двух одинаковых спектров голосов, так же, как и нет двух одинаковых отпечатков пальцев среди всех миллиардов живущих людей.  Записи голосов этих лётчиков элементарно сравнить с записями их переговоров с КП в Анкоридже и где-то раньше и таким образом установить идентичность их личностей.  Следоватльно: *на плёнке описание реального сбития этого Боинга в то, конкретное время и на том, конкретном месте.* 
  Тебе здесь что-то непонятно? 
А на плёнке САРПП записана скорость столкновения самолёта с водой, углы тангажа (это к вопросу о "мягкой посадке" и перегрузка в момент удара об воду. 
Поэтому все тупые базары про "мягко приземлились, все в живых остались, перегрузились (и чемоданы перегрузили!!) и дальше отправились" - это полная туфта. 
  В свете всего этого - какой вообще может быть "анализ" дерьмописца Брюна?

----------


## juky-puky

Кстати: на сарппограмме там ведь и курс есть, и время полёта с данным курсом,  поэтому, зная ветер по высотам, легко можно восстановить весь маршрут полёта с довльно высокой точностью, вплоть до гибели.

----------


## gaduka

Юкки, ты не подражаем!
Факт нахождения обломков предположительно южнокорейского борта на северозаподном побережье острава Хоккайдо 6-7 сентября как ты сможешь объяснить? :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

Ключевое слово -"предположительно". Я по этой теме всё сказал, надоело жёваное жевать. Всё написано, прочитай тему.

----------


## gaduka

> Ключевое слово -"предположительно". Я по этой теме всё сказал, надоело жёваное жевать.


Юкки, это сильно. 6-7 сентября 1983-го на северозаподном побирежье острова Хоккайдо силами самообороны Японии начали находить обломки самолёта сотовой структуры, которые были идентифицированны как обломки южнокорейского боинга. Что в период с 1 по 7 сентября ещё были авиакатастрофы с районе Японии? Эти обломки не могли попасть туда от острова Манерон.




> Всё написано, прочитай тему.


Повтори ещё разок, для меня, как особоодарённого. :Rolleyes:

----------


## juky-puky

- Всё написано, перечитай внимательно, по ссылкам пройдись...

----------


## gaduka

Юкки, я же написал что я "особоодарённый", по этому мне не запомнился твой ответ на данный вопрос ибо я мог не правильно понять твоё объяснение в меру своей "одарённости". Прошу тебя снезойти до меня простого смертного и повторить твой ответ ещё раз.

----------


## juky-puky

- Лень и надоело.  Как особоодарённый ты знаешь буквы - читай тему и ссылки.

----------


## gaduka

Юкки, я у тебя спрашиваю по этому вопросу по одной причине, что разумного объяснения я от тебя не услышал по выше мной заданному вопросу. Я не нашёл объяснения как смогли обломки сотовой структуры оказаться на северозападном побережье острова Хоккайдо приодолев километров так 100 против течения.
По фактам. От человека лично знакомым с Осиповичем я узнал, что вечером перед его отлётом с Сахалина за стаканом чая он был обсолютно уверен, что самолёт по которому он производил пуск ракет был RC-135, а не Боинг-747. Так же Осипович был расстороен что за ту ночь всему полку дали премию в размере оклада, а ему дали тока премию в размере 100 рублей. 
Так же я узнал от людей встречавшихся с членами команды Уваровска, который оказался одним из первых у места падения самолёта в районе острова Манерон, что с воды было подобран спасательный плотик на одного человека оранжевого цвета с надписью USAF.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки, я у тебя спрашиваю по этому вопросу по одной причине, что разумного объяснения я от тебя не услышал по выше мной заданному вопросу. Я не нашёл объяснения как смогли обломки сотовой структуры оказаться на северозападном побережье острова Хоккайдо приодолев километров так 100 против течения.


А откуда ты узнал о существовании неких "обломков сотовой структуры" (кстати: что это такое?)?  Кто определил их как обломки того Боинга-747?



> По фактам. От человека лично знакомым с Осиповичем я узнал, что вечером перед его отлётом с Сахалина за стаканом чая он был обсолютно уверен, что самолёт по которому он производил пуск ракет был RC-135, а не Боинг-747.


- И у самолёта этого Осипович наблюдал ДВА РЯДА ИЛЛЮМИНАТОРОВ!  У RC-135 ИЛЛЮМИНАТОРОВ ПО БОРТАМ НЕТ ВООБЩЕ!  Как же Осипович, целый зам командира полка, не летёха сопливый. так плохо знает матчасть вероятного противника? И можно ли поверить в такую байку, - видел два ряда иллюминаторов, но опознал как RC-135??



> Так же Осипович был расстороен что за ту ночь всему полку дали премию в размере оклада, а ему дали тока премию в размере 100 рублей.


- В это я верю абсолютно!



> Так же я узнал от людей встречавшихся с членами команды Уваровска, который оказался одним из первых у места падения самолёта в районе острова Манерон, что с воды было подобран спасательный плотик на одного человека оранжевого цвета с надписью USAF.


- Да мало ли какой ерундовины в море не плавает... Например, ГэБуха подбросила. Сначала спрятала трупы, а потом подбросила плотики... Там на плотике не оказалось трупа в форме лётчика американских ВМС с татуировкой "не забуду мать родную"? Мог быть и такой труп... 

Что ты сказать-то хотел?

----------


## gaduka

Юкки



> А откуда ты узнал о существовании неких "обломков сотовой структуры" (кстати: что это такое?)? Кто определил их как обломки того Боинга-747?


Об этом говорили в СМИ. Они были обнаружены Японскими силами самообороны которые проводили поисковые работы.




> - И у самолёта этого Осипович наблюдал ДВА РЯДА ИЛЛЮМИНАТОРОВ! У RC-135 ИЛЛЮМИНАТОРОВ ПО БОРТАМ НЕТ ВООБЩЕ! Как же Осипович, целый зам командира полка, не летёха сопливый. так плохо знает матчасть вероятного противника? И можно ли поверить в такую байку, - видел два ряда иллюминаторов, но опознал как RC-135??


Юкки, я понимаю что ты был вторым пилотом у Осиповича, и мне после твоего объяснения тебя тоже жалко. Тебе тоже дали тока 100 рублей премии, а не оклад как всем. :Confused: 
Не ужели всему полку дали премию за ночные полёты в размере оклада, о которых мы ранее разговаривали? Тогда и второй пилот дежурной пары тоже должен был быть не поошрён денежной премией, они же не принимали участие в ночных полётах согластно плану подготовки полка.
Я говорю о том, что Осипович видел реально, а не то что он потом давал в интерьвью по прозьбе и поручению ГКБ или других служб и что якобы с его слов писали в газетах. Описанная мной беседа приватная, произошла в ночь 6-го сентября 1983 года в кругу пилотов того же полка и человека близкознакомого как с этими пилотами так и с самим Осиповичем. Мужики провожали Осиповича, которого по приказу переводили с Сахалина при этом сказав чтоб брал с собой тока переносные вещи.




> - Да мало ли какой ерундовины в море не плавает... Например, ГэБуха подбросила. Сначала спрятала трупы, а потом подбросила плотики... Там на плотике не оказалось трупа в форме лётчика американских ВМС с татуировкой "не забуду мать родную"? Мог быть и такой труп...


Да я смотрю ты спец по запуску всякой дребидени в море. ГеБешникам как раз заняться было не чем кроме как "караблики" запускать. И сработали они тогда сверх оперативно. Уваровск был в 1,5-2 км от места падения, а ГеБешники за время прохождения Уваровска до места падения самолёта не тока всякого барахла накидали для отвода подозрений, но и успели все трупы убрать но и успели сами убраться из того района чтоб с подходящего судна их не увидели. Прямь гордость берёт за оперативность действий наших КГБ. Расчитать точно место падения самолёта, успеть убрать трупы со дна моря, замести следы своего прибывания, подкинуть улики для направления всех на ложный путь и уйти чтоб ни кто не заметил. И это всё за каких-то 10-15 минут, при условии что Уваровск шёл со скоростью 6 узлов (на вёслах). Слава КГБ.




> Что ты сказать-то хотел?


Хотел сказать, но боюсь не для тебя. Ты так уверен в своей не погрешимости, что даже попытаться осмыслить полученные факты даже не пытаешься. Но это уже дело личное, как говорится.

----------


## juky-puky

> Хотел сказать, но боюсь не для тебя.


- Тогда что ж ты ко мне обращаешься? "Походи по базару", поищи собеседников, разделяющих брюновские бредни и потолкуй с ними...

----------


## argentum

Внимательно прчитал все страницы ветки, и обратил внимание на любопытный факт: никто не задался вопросом - зачем с СФ через всю страну, в экстренном порядке, перебрасывали г р а ж д а н с к и х водолазов на ТОФ? Полагаю, что могу прояснить этот факт.
 "Авианосец", о котором шла речь в одном из постов, снимавший водолазов с платформы в Баренцевом море - это такр пр.1143М 
"Новороссийск". Летом и осенью 1983 г. он базировался в Североморске, подменяя такр "Киев", который ремонтировался в г.Николаеве.
 Я служил тогда на "Новороссийске" и хорошо помню выход в море по тревоге. Корабль гнали несколько часов с предельной скоростью в 30 узлов. За 200 км до платформы с водолазами был поднят в воздух вертолет Ка-27ПС, который доставил на борт "Новороссийска" этих специалистов. Затем на той-же скорости корабль вернулся на базу.
 Когда через неделю мне подвернулся удобный случай, я спросил у начальника АСС СФ: зачем надо было гонять такр, неужели на ТОФ нет своих водолазов? Каперанг снизошел до наивного старшего лейтенанта, коим я тогда являлся и ответил, что водолазов-глубоководников, обученных и оснащенных для погружения на глубины более 100 метров
во всем мире насчитыватся всего несколько десятков. А бригада, за которой ходил корабль - е д и н с т в е н н а я в СССР.
 Эти слова я вспомнил во время работ по подъему "Курска", в которых вместе с нашими немногочисленными водолазами принимали участие и британцы. А ведь глубина была чуть более 100 м....
 Так что версию о толпах боевых пловцов-чекистов бродивших по дну Татарского пролива на глубине 175 метров и успешно выпотрошивших за пару часов сбитый "Боинг", IMHO можно смело отнести с области ненаучной фантастики.

----------


## juky-puky

> Внимательно прчитал все страницы ветки, и обратил внимание на любопытный факт: никто не задался вопросом - зачем с СФ через всю страну, в экстренном порядке, перебрасывали г р а ж д а н с к и х водолазов на ТОФ? Полагаю, что могу прояснить этот факт.


- Внимательно прочитал?  Только вот *#24* на с.*2* в этой теме  ты совсем не читал, ни внимательно, ни невнимательно. 
Куриная слепота напала?..

----------


## Nazar

Да в интервью с водолазом нет ничего определенного и тем более подтверждающее твою версию с пассажирами . Он говорит вполне возможно работали водолазы до них и тут-же повторяет , что за месяц все что осталось от мнимых пассажиров , вытащить невозможно .

----------


## juky-puky



----------


## Nazar

> - Чёрный юмор в этом интервью заключается совсем в другом: в том, как идиотически долго их канителили,  прежде, чем отправить на дно искать что бы то ни было:


Михаил , а если первая группа водолазов , доставала не трупы , а допустим разведоборудование , о котором гражданская группа знать была не должна , а потом , по договоренности с США , тихо замяла этот факт , обменяв на какой-нибудь свой косяк ? Это не мое мнение , это один из вполне возможных вариантов развития ситуации.

И если ты все-же веришь этому глубоководнику , почему ты не обращаешь внимание на его слова , в которых он говорит , что невозможно за месяц вытащить все останки тел , даже тралом рыболовецким.

----------


## juky-puky

> Михаил , а если первая группа водолазов , доставала не трупы , а допустим разведоборудование , о котором гражданская группа знать была не должна , а потом , по договоренности с США , тихо замяла этот факт , обменяв на какой-нибудь свой косяк ? Это не мое мнение , это один из вполне возможных вариантов развития ситуации.


- Ну, какая договорённость между Москвой и Вашингтоном, между Андроповым и Рейганом могла быть в 1983 году? О чём можно и нужно было там договориться? Все локальные войны на Ближнем Востоке и в Юго-Восточной Азии кончились. продолжалось вялотекущее противостояние отдельных очажках Африки и Центральной Америки. Все договоры о сокращениях ЯО, о зпрещении испытаний в атмосфере, на земле и в космосе заключил Брежнев, он же заключил соглашение о мирном сосуществовании. Тогда уже третий год как Советский Союз ввёл войска в Афганистан, но серьёзного обострения военного противостояния там и серьёзной помощи США афганским моджахедам ещё не было. Продолжалось бодание по инерции мировой системы социализма с мировой системой капитализма, но ни о каком перерастании этого в ракетно-ядерную войну речь уже не шла, было подписано куча  договоров, блокирующих возможное развитие событие в этом направлении, вплоть до _договора о несанкционированном применении ядерного оружия одной из сторон_. 
 Т.е., если кто-то ошизевший (или группа ошизевших) с одной стороны даже ядреным ударом уничтожат Москву (или Нью-Йорк), то полномасштабная ядерная война между супердержавами не начнётся!
*Так о чём там ещё было торговаться?!*

Происходило "мирное соревнование двух систем с различным общественным строем".
Каждая из сторон пыталась доказать противоположной, что именно у неё народ живёт лучше и счастливее. Каждая из сторон пыталась предоставить другую в негативном свете. Сбитие того "Боинга" было неоценимым подарком ПВО советского Дальнего Востока президенту Рейгану. Поэтому в первые часы и был принят ряд, ИМХО, совершенно правильных, с точки зрения Кремля, решений - например: спрятать тела, багаж и документы пассажиров.   Что и было сделано. Потому, что похороны каждого из этих 269 человек, с их освещением в мировых СМИ, особенно бы телевизионных, превратились бы в 269 массовых демонстраций против СССР.  



> И если ты все-же веришь этому глубоководнику , почему ты не обращаешь внимание на его слова , в которых он говорит, что невозможно за месяц вытащить все останки тел,  даже тралом рыболовецким.


- Ерунду он в этом месте говорит. Каким тралом?! Я с детства плаваю и ныряю в ластах и прекрасно понимаю, что в состоянии _гидроневесомости_ перенести все 269 тел из самолёта, где они практически все сидели *пристёгнутыми* на расстояние в несколько  десятков метров, в спущенную с корабля сверху нейлоновую сеть, не представляет особого труда. И десять водолазов спокойно   сделают это за 5-6 часов.

----------


## Nazar

> -
> - Ерунду он в этом месте говорит. Каким тралом?! Я с детства плаваю и ныряю в ластах и прекрасно понимаю, что в состоянии _гидроневесомости_ перенести все 269 тел из самолёта, где они практически все сидели *пристёгнутыми* на расстояние в несколько  десятков метров, в спущенную с корабля сверху нейлоновую сеть, не представляет особого труда. И десять водолазов спокойно   сделают это за 5-6 часов.


Откуда я знаю о чем они могли договориться , я предпологаю , а точно не знаю ни я , ни ты , ни кто либо другой на этом сайте .
А с чего ты взял , что они сидели пристегнутыми ? Ты столько лет отлетал и не знаешь что происходит с самолетами при ударе о воду во время падения или этот несчастный Боинг всю дорогу планировал и плавно вошел в воду оставшись целым ? Так ты поговори с теми кто летал над морем , кто видел подобные катастрофы б почитай как самолет падал в одном месте , а мертвого члена экипажа вылавливали норвежские рыбаки за десятки километров от места катастрофы и через очень длительное время. 
Мы уже говорили на эту тему . Все у тебя легко и просто и водолазам на такой глубине  и пассажиры пристегнуты и самолет цел и багаж в багажном отделении цел и течений нет и дальше в том-же духе .

----------


## argentum

Прочитал я, уважаемый juku-puku, и п.24, конечно. Но из приведенного там интервью так и не понял - зачем же "перли" через весь Союз гражданских водолазов, если , по Вашей версии, на ТОФ действовали десятки военных боевых пловцов-глубоководников.  Честно говоря, я вообще не уверен в существовании таковых. Диверсантам нечего делать на таких глубинах, да и каким образом? Вы просто не представляете насколько проблематично погружение на глубины 100 м. и более. Требуются специальные суда , оснащенные барокамерами, спуско-подъемными механизмами, запасом воздушно-гелиевой смеси и т.д. Возможно, хотя не уверен, что задержка в месяц, о которой говорит водолаз в интервью, связана именно с ожиданием подхода к месту трагедии такого судна со спецоборудованием. "Михаил Мирченко", кажется фигурировал в п.24.
  Что же касается Вашего опыта в погружении с аквалангом... Неужели ли Вы всерьез сравниваете его с работой на глубине 175 м.? Если да, то вынужден позавидовать Вашей уверенности в своих опыте и знаниях.
  P.S.  Хочу обратить Ваше внимание, что обращаюсь к Вам исключительно на "Вы".  Надеюсь, что Вас не затруднит в дальнейшем последовать моему примеру. Спасибо.

----------


## juky-puky

> Прочитал я, уважаемый juku-puku, и п.24, конечно. Но из приведенного там интервью так и не понял - зачем же "перли" через весь Союз гражданских водолазов, если , по Вашей версии, на ТОФ действовали десятки военных боевых пловцов-глубоководников.


 - Этот ларчик, ИМХО, открывается более чем просто: для того, чтобы именно этих водолазов предъявить по первому требованию в любую международную организацию, в любую международную комиссию, где даже на детекторе они лжи покажут под присягой и поклявшись на Коране, что "не было в том самолёте абсолютно ни одного пассажира, ни стюарда, ни стюардессы, ни командира, ни второго пилота, ни багажа".



> Честно говоря, я вообще не уверен в существовании таковых. Диверсантам нечего делать на таких глубинах, да и каким образом?


- Военные водолазы, могущие работать на больших глубинах, должны быть обязательным атрибутом ВМФ любой уважающей себя державы, тем более - омываемой столькью морями и океанами - тому пример потребность в них во время катастрофы "Курска".
Что же в этой теме Вы не обратили внимание на #14 на с.1? Там же именно о *военных* водолазах говорится:
http://www.kstu.edu.ru/military/maga.../html/1_17.asp
"Это была нормальная боевая учеба - как для подводников, так и для спасателей. В то время подобные мероприятия проводились регулярно, иначе и быть не должно. О том, какими опытными, подготовленными водолазами-глубоководниками располагал наш флот, свидетельствует история с южнокорейским Боингом. Чтобы собрать со дна Японского моря обломки самолета, водолазы спускались на глубину *240* метров! Это было в 1980 году. А что сейчас?" 



> Вы просто не представляете насколько проблематично погружение на глубины 100 м. и более.


- Вы просто не представляете себе, _что_ я представляю себе...  :Cool: 



> Требуются специальные суда , оснащенные барокамерами, спуско-подъемными механизмами, запасом воздушно-гелиевой смеси и т.д.


- И где же им быть, как не на тихоокеанском флоте, в порту приписки "Владивосток", например?



> Возможно, хотя не уверен, что задержка в месяц, о которой говорит водолаз в интервью, связана именно с ожиданием подхода к месту трагедии такого судна со спецоборудованием. "Михаил Мирченко", кажется фигурировал в п.24.


- Ну, какой месяц?!  Да там уже *в первые часы* после падения самолёта были корабли и суда, которые начали заниматься подводными поисками! И советские корабли, и антисоветские...



> Что же касается Вашего опыта в погружении с аквалангом... Неужели ли Вы всерьез сравниваете его с работой на глубине 175 м.? Если да, то вынужден позавидовать Вашей уверенности в своих опыте и знаниях.


- Я ценю Ваше чувство юмора, с которым Вы радостно принимаете меня за дебила. Уверяю Вас - это ошибка...  :Wink: 



> P.S.  Хочу обратить Ваше внимание, что обращаюсь к Вам исключительно на "Вы".  Надеюсь, что Вас не затруднит в дальнейшем последовать моему примеру. Спасибо.


- Я с удовольствием последую Вашему примеру...

----------


## Nazar

> Да там уже в первые часы после падения самолёта были корабли и суда, которые начали заниматься подводными поисками! И советские корабли, и антисоветские...


То-есть Михаил , ты хочешь сказать , что в районе поиска присутствовали не только советские суда , но и , как ты выразился , антисоветские , и они в свою очередь не смогли зафиксировать работу глубоководников в первые часы падения и на поверхность ни черта от пассажиров не всплыло ? все чекисты вылавливали , не позволяя подняться на поверхность. Понимаешь , самолет это не лодка спокойно ложащяяся на грунт , он падал с высоты почти 10 километров и если не частично разрушился от попадания двух ракет , то точно развалился от удара о воду , а у тебя все сидят пристегнутыми , на своих местах и с открытыми паспортами . :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> То-есть Михаил , ты хочешь сказать , что в районе поиска присутствовали не только советские суда , но и , как ты выразился , антисоветские , и они в свою очередь не смогли зафиксировать работу глубоководников в первые часы падения и на поверхность ни черта от пассажиров не всплыло ? все чекисты вылавливали , не позволяя подняться на поверхность.


- Неужели ты не читал, что хитрющие советские моряки и чекисты в течение нескольких суток устроили показушный ажиотаж на месте мнимого падения "Боинга", сманив туда все вражьи силы!
Тогда как на месте реального падения самолёта со сравнительно малых судёнышек настоящие военные водолазы в это время энергично занимались настоящим делом...



> Понимаешь , самолет это не лодка спокойно ложащяяся на грунт, он падал с высоты почти 10 километров и если не частично разрушился от попадания двух ракет , то точно развалился от удара о воду, а у тебя все сидят пристегнутыми, на своих местах и с открытыми паспортами .


- От удара даже двух ракет здоровенный Боинг в воздухе, как ни странно, вообще не развалился (почитай запись разговоров в экипаже после попадания ракет) - видимо, потому, что он действительно большой. На сколько частей он развалился при ударе на воду, нам до сих пор тоже неведомо. Видимо, что не вдревезги, иначе столь качественная зачистка была бы проблематичной... И оба бортовых самописца тогда нашли...

----------


## Nazar

> -
> Тогда как на месте реального падения самолёта со сравнительно малых судёнышек настоящие военные водолазы в это время энергично занимались настоящим делом...


Читал , но тебе выше-же объяснили , что для того что-бы осуществить такую операцию , не достаточно сравнительно малых суденышек и подобная активность все равно привлекла бы внимание разведки , или ты считаешь американскую разведку детьми , которых можно обмануть такой элементарщиной ? :Wink: 



> - От удара даже двух ракет здоровенный Боинг в воздухе, как ни странно, вообще не развалился (почитай запись разговоров в экипаже после попадания ракет) - видимо, потому, что он действительно большой. На сколько частей он развалился при ударе на воду, нам до сих пор тоже неведомо. Видимо, что не вдревезги, иначе столь качественная зачистка была бы проблематичной... И оба бортовых самописца тогда нашли...


То что не развалился в воздухе известно , о чем я и говорил , а вот что осталось от него после удара о воду , мы действительно не узнаем.

----------


## Холостяк

> - Неужели ты не читал, что хитрющие советские моряки и чекисты в течение нескольких суток устроили показушный ажиотаж на месте мнимого падения "Боинга", сманив туда все вражьи силы!
> Тогда как на месте реального падения самолёта со сравнительно малых судёнышек настоящие военные водолазы в это время энергично занимались настоящим делом...
> 
> - От удара даже двух ракет здоровенный Боинг в воздухе, как ни странно, вообще не развалился (почитай запись разговоров в экипаже после попадания ракет) - видимо, потому, что он действительно большой. На сколько частей он развалился при ударе на воду, нам до сих пор тоже неведомо. Видимо, что не вдревезги, иначе столь качественная зачистка была бы проблематичной... И оба бортовых самописца тогда нашли...


 
 

Классно!!! Прямо как в нацистских листовках периода ВОВ: 
"... хитрющие, краснозадые, жидовские большевики-чекисты...." 
Как читаю посты таких деятелей как Юкки, сразу напоминает идентичные тексты... Вот ссылка для прочитки и сравнения.... Ну, один к одному!!!!

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6952/6786878xn4.png

Так же как выдумки нацистов той поры, так же выглядят и сказки о пассажирах..., "вообще не развалившемся" в воздухе большом Боинге..., записях разговоров "ничего непонимающего" экипажа и всего такого подобного...

----------


## juky-puky

> Читал , но тебе выше-же объяснили , что для того что-бы осуществить такую операцию , не достаточно сравнительно малых суденышек и подобная активность все равно привлекла бы внимание разведки , или ты считаешь американскую разведку детьми , которых можно обмануть такой элементарщиной ?


- А их и не пытались обманывать "элементарщиной" - о том, что основная, большая группа кораблей ищет заведомо не там, знали лишь несколько человек из нескольких сотен. Все остальные работали по-настоящему, в полную силу, с полной отдачей и искренней надеждой, что вот-вот найдут...   :Smile:

----------


## argentum

[QUOTE=juky-puky;25061]- Этот ларчик, ИМХО, открывается более чем просто: для того, чтобы именно этих водолазов предъявить по первому требованию в любую международную организацию, в любую международную комиссию, где даже на детекторе они лжи покажут под присягой и поклявшись на Коране, что "не было в том самолёте абсолютно ни одного пассажира, ни стюарда, ни стюардессы, ни командира, ни второго пилота, ни багажа". 
 ---------
Об использовании детекторов лжи в комиссии ИКАО... Для меня это новость. А предъявить, в случае крайней необходимости, можно было и    специально проинструктированных глуководников из КГБ, если следовать Вашей логике, конечно.

==================================================  ===
- Военные водолазы, могущие работать на больших глубинах, должны быть обязательным атрибутом ВМФ любой уважающей себя державы, тем более - омываемой столькью морями и океанами - тому пример потребность в них во время катастрофы "Курска".
Что же в этой теме Вы не обратили внимание на #14 на с.1? Там же именно о военных водолазах говорится:
http://www.kstu.edu.ru/military/maga.../html/1_17.asp
"Это была нормальная боевая учеба - как для подводников, так и для спасателей. В то время подобные мероприятия проводились регулярно, иначе и быть не должно. О том, какими опытными, подготовленными водолазами-глубоководниками располагал наш флот, свидетельствует история с южнокорейским Боингом. Чтобы собрать со дна Японского моря обломки самолета, водолазы спускались на глубину 240 метров! Это было в 1980 году. А что сейчас?" 

--------------------
Вы опять подменяете понятие водолаз-спасатель и боевой пловец. Ведь именно о боевых пловцах  Вы вели первоначально речь.
==================================================
 Вы просто не представляете себе, что я представляю себе... 
----------------

Меня искренне радует Ваша эрудиция не только в авиационных вопросах(в этом сомнений быть не может), но и в области глубоководных погружений. Лично для меня, мнение профессионала в сфере АСС, указавшего на отсутствие в стране других водолазов, способных погружаться на двухсотметровые глубины, -более приоритетно, чем Ваш опыт в погружении с аквалангом в речке Исети.

==================================================  ====
Цитата:
Требуются специальные суда , оснащенные барокамерами, спуско-подъемными механизмами, запасом воздушно-гелиевой смеси и т.д.  

- И где же им быть, как не на тихоокеанском флоте, в порту приписки "Владивосток", например?
---------------------------

Предположим, что буровое судно "Михаил Мирченко" входило в состав ВМФ и базировалось во Владивостоке. Нет гарантии, что оно было в боеготовом состоянии (если этот термин применим к буровому судну), и было способно немедленно поднять якорь и выйти к месту катастрофы. Но даже если он немедленно покинул базу и направился в Татарский пролив, то ходу туда около двух суток (это все же не эсминец). Вы же утверждали, что тела погибших были извлечены военными водолазами в течение первых часов (хотя самолет надо было ещё найти).
==================================================  ======
- Я ценю Ваше чувство юмора, с которым Вы радостно принимаете меня за дебила. Уверяю Вас - это ошибка... 
--------------------------

Уверяю и я Вас, что нисколько не сомневаюсь в Ваших интеллектуальных способностях. Не стоит так остро воспринимать мои, вероятно не совсем дипломатичные, выражения. Просто мне хотелось бы предостеречь Вас от некоторой самоуверенности и чувства непогрешимости.

----------


## juky-puky

> Не стоит так остро воспринимать мои, вероятно не совсем дипломатичные, выражения.


- Да я и не воспринимаю. Это юмор. У Вас есть чувство юмора? (Или хотя бы чувство, что у Вас нет этого чувства?)



> Просто мне хотелось бы предостеречь Вас от некоторой самоуверенности и чувства непогрешимости.


- Ув. тов. *argentum*! Я уже такой сильно взрослый мальчонка, что предостерегать меня против чего бы то ни было слишком поздно...  :Smile:  
_"Что выросло - то выросло"..._

А Вы попробуйте ещё раз медленно-медленно прочитать ссылку, где говорится о том, что *военные* водолазы работали на глубинах до 240 метров при подъёме "чего-то там" с южнокорейского Боинга (пусть они не боевые пловцы, и резать кого-то под водой - не их основное занятие). В то время как штатская шушера припухала где-то на соседней базе целый месяц...

----------


## argentum

- Ув. тов. argentum! Я уже такой сильно взрослый мальчонка, что предостерегать меня против чего бы то ни было слишком поздно... 
------------------------
Уговорили, больше не буду.
Я полагаю, что мы с Вами, уважаемый juku-puku, не придем к общему знаменателю в дискуссии на "водолазную" тему, поэтому воспользуюсь своим правом выйти из нее, оставшись при своём мнении.
Теперь о самом рейсе КАЛ-007.
Применительно к Вашему богатому летному опыту, уважаемый Juku-Puku, этот эпизод выглядел бы примерно так (в шаржированном, конечно, виде).
1.09.1983 г. Ночные полеты на аэродроме Шадринск. Взлет очередного Ту-134Ш на стандартный двухсполовиночасовой замкнутый маршрут. Командир корабля - майор Juku-Puku безусловно доверяет трем штурманам. Правда двое из них - курсанты (читай компьютеры с недопереключенными тумблерами), зато третий - опытный штурман-инструктор 1 класса. Самолет ложится курсом на самую дальнюю точку маршрута - оз.Кушмурун (пусть этот курс совпадает с курсом начального этапа полёта). Твердо зная о наличии нескольких ППМ, выдержанный командир целый час играет с праваком в преферанс; он даже не удосуживается бросить беглый взгляд на НПП или хотя бы на КИ-13. Ту-134Ш продолжает лететь прямолинейно и равномерно, так как все три штурмана находятся в нетрезвом состоянии, а проконтролировать их пилотам недосуг. При подходе к Тобольскому полигону ( правда уклонившись при этом на добрую сотню километров в сторону), один из пилотов, вместо запроса об услових работы, начинает обсуждать вместе с РП на полигоне особенности подледного лова крокодилов на озере Увильды.( Утверждать, будто в 1983 году в городе Кустанае имелись пункты обмена валюты, у меня не хватает наглости).
Согласитесь, что картина нелепая и просто издевательская, и Вы, на полном основании, имеете полное право полагать себя оскорбленным.
Сравниваем с полетом Боинга.
Реальный его маршрут очень напоминает ортодромию. Создается впечатление, что в компьютер были заложены только две точки: Анкоридж  (ИПМ) и Сеул (КПМ); и, после взлета, он "уложил" самолет на дугу большого круга, по которой тот и полетел - прямолинейно и равномерно. Летчики лишь, по мере выработки топлива, меняли эшелон, забираясь все выше. Между тем, воздушная трасса, которой был должен придерживаться Боинг,- это далеко не прямолинейный участок. Он насчитывает девять ТИМ (точек излома маршрута). Пилоты напрочь забывают об этой детали. Им лень, за пять часов полета, хотя бы краешком глаза взглянуть на приборную доску или на экран БРЛС. Хотя менять эшелон - не забывают. Видимо, их, в первую очередь, заботит экономия топлива. О корректировке линии пути нет даже и речи.Ничего странного не замечает и бортинженер. Ну, а при подлете к Японии,(правда не с северо-востока, а с северо-запада) их интересует, прежде всего, конечно не рыбалка, а обменный курс валют.
Подобная картина не менее издевательская и, прямо оскорбляющая погибших летчиков. Тем не менее она пользуется огромной популярностью у сторонников версии непреднамеренного уклонения,"всего лишь" на 600 км от ЛЗП. Sic!
P.S. Интересно, насколько соответствует истине следующая цитата:
"Мой муж не скрывал страха перед этим полетом,"- говорила вдова командира Чхон И Чжи,-"за два дня до рейса он стал нервничать ещё больше и застраховал свою жизнь на крупную сумму в пользу семьи. "Мне очень не хочется лететь - это весьма опасно,"- сказал он мне на прощание."
Источник - http://top-crashes.info/p1-60.

----------


## juky-puky

> Применительно к Вашему богатому летному опыту, уважаемый Juku-Puku, этот эпизод выглядел бы примерно так (в шаржированном, конечно, виде).
> 1.09.1983 г. Ночные полеты на аэродроме Шадринск. Взлет очередного Ту-134Ш на стандартный двухсполовиночасовой замкнутый маршрут. Командир корабля - майор Juku-Puku безусловно доверяет трем штурманам. Правда двое из них - курсанты (читай компьютеры с недопереключенными тумблерами), зато третий - опытный штурман-инструктор 1 класса. Самолет ложится курсом на самую дальнюю точку маршрута - оз.Кушмурун (пусть этот курс совпадает с курсом начального этапа полёта). Твердо зная о наличии нескольких ППМ, выдержанный командир целый час играет с праваком в преферанс; он даже не удосуживается бросить беглый взгляд на НПП или хотя бы на КИ-13. Ту-134Ш продолжает лететь прямолинейно и равномерно, так как все три штурмана находятся в нетрезвом состоянии, а проконтролировать их пилотам недосуг. При подходе к Тобольскому полигону ( правда уклонившись при этом на добрую сотню километров в сторону), один из пилотов, вместо запроса об услових работы, начинает обсуждать вместе с РП на полигоне особенности подледного лова крокодилов на озере Увильды.( Утверждать, будто в 1983 году в городе Кустанае имелись пункты обмена валюты, у меня не хватает наглости).


- Я рад, что Вы так замечательно знакомы с тем районом полётов. На этом фоне всё   Ваше, типа, непонимание случившегося с корейским Боингом,  выглядит ещё неуместнее.



> Согласитесь, что картина нелепая и просто издевательская, и Вы, на полном основании, имеете полное право полагать себя оскорбленным.


- Картина действительно юморная для экипажа Ту-134Ш и особенно для его командира... Есть просто некоторые отличия в БРЭО Ту-134Ш и БРЭО B-747. 



> Сравниваем с полетом Боинга.
> Реальный его маршрут очень напоминает ортодромию. Создается впечатление, что в компьютер были заложены только две точки: Анкоридж  (ИПМ) и Сеул (КПМ); и, после взлета, он "уложил" самолет на дугу большого круга, по которой тот и полетел - прямолинейно и равномерно. Летчики лишь, по мере выработки топлива, меняли эшелон, забираясь все выше. Между тем, воздушная трасса, которой был должен придерживаться Боинг,- это далеко не прямолинейный участок. Он насчитывает девять ТИМ (точек излома маршрута). Пилоты напрочь забывают об этой детали.


- На том Боинге (как я читал) стоят три компьютера, решающих одну и ту же навигационную задачу. Их показания сравниваются между собой. Если показания одного отличаются от показаний двух других, тогда автоматика приглашает экипаж вмешаться и посмотреть - что же такое происходит? Если нет - считается, что всё идёт нормально.



> Им лень, за пять часов полета, хотя бы краешком глаза взглянуть на приборную доску или на экран БРЛС. Хотя менять эшелон - не забывают. Видимо, их, в первую очередь, заботит экономия топлива. О корректировке линии пути нет даже и речи.Ничего странного не замечает и бортинженер. Ну, а при подлете к Японии,(правда не с северо-востока, а с северо-запада) их интересует, прежде всего, конечно не рыбалка, а обменный курс валют.
> Подобная картина не менее издевательская и, прямо оскорбляющая погибших летчиков.


- Им лень, разумеется, сделать то, что самый нерадивый экипаж Ту-134Ш (будь у него возможность летать на такие расстояния) сделал бы уж раз двадцать - определил место самолёта несколькими различными способами.  Но они, выполнив много десятков полётов по этому маршруту, всякий раз убеждались в том, что самолёт идёт как по ниточке, в любых ветровых условиях и поэтому на какой-нибудь восемдесят хренатый раз они уже не выполняют то, за что курсанта ЧВАКУШ штурман-инструктор исхерачил бы несколько раз кислородной маской - они не выполняют элементарщины, не проверяют технику, которая им представляется супернадёжной, которая, кстати и в том полёте была супернадёжной, не её вина, что КВС не довернул галетник на один щелчок и коррекция пути не вводилась в автопилот... 



> Тем не менее она пользуется огромной популярностью у сторонников версии непреднамеренного уклонения,"всего лишь" на 600 км от ЛЗП. Sic!


- В конце 80-х годов, экипаж самолёта Ту-22М3, на одном из достаточно северных аэродромов установил на исполнительном курсозадатчик с ошибкой на 180 градусов. И полетели - только вместо Архангельска прилетели в Ташкент. Уклонение от ЛЗП там было не 600 км, а несколько тысяч. 
Бывает. Вам, как человеку, судя по всему, имевшему плотное отношение к авиации, не знать о том, что даже самые подготовленные иногда блудят, причём совершенно по-дурацки, просто стыдно.



> P.S. Интересно, насколько соответствует истине следующая цитата:
> "Мой муж не скрывал страха перед этим полетом,"- говорила вдова командира Чхон И Чжи,-"за два дня до рейса он стал нервничать ещё больше и застраховал свою жизнь на крупную сумму в пользу семьи. "Мне очень не хочется лететь - это весьма опасно,"- сказал он мне на прощание."


- 99.9% - враньё. Он, вроде бы, бывший полковник корейских ВВС. Летя в сотый раз по одному и тому же маршруту на проверенном и перепроверенном Боинге,  он мог испытывать единственное сильное чувство - скуку.

----------


## Nazar

> В конце 80-х годов, экипаж самолёта Ту-22М3, на одном из достаточно северных аэродромов установил на исполнительном курсозадатчик с ошибкой на 180 градусов. И полетели - только вместо Архангельска прилетели в Ташкент. Уклонение от ЛЗП там было не 600 км, а несколько тысяч. 
> Бывает. Вам, как человеку, судя по всему, имевшему плотное отношение к авиации, не знать о том, что даже самые подготовленные иногда блудят, причём совершенно по-дурацки, просто стыдно.


Слышал звон , да не знаю где он . :Smile:  Ни в 924мрап (Оленегорск) , ни в 574 мрап (Лахта) , в тот период таких случаев не было и в Архангельск Ту-22М3 не летали . А случилось это у дальников , взлетел борт с Моздока в сторону Карпат , потом штурман АЗС поставил не так и сели они в Марах , зацепив по дороге кусочек Ирана . 



> 99.9% - враньё. Он, вроде бы, бывший полковник корейских ВВС. Летя в сотый раз по одному и тому же маршруту на проверенном и перепроверенном Боинге, он мог испытывать единственное сильное чувство - скуку.


Ты видимо не понял ,или не захотел понять , или сделал вид , что не понял этой фразы .

----------


## argentum

Я рад, что Вы так замечательно знакомы с тем районом полётов. На этом фоне всё Ваше, типа, непонимание случившегося с корейским Боингом, выглядит ещё неуместнее
------------------------
И я рад, что Вы рады. В силу своей непонятливости, так и не понял связи знакомства с южноуральским районом полетов и случившимся с корейским Боингом. Если Вы намекаете на то, что мою фамилию можно отыскать в списках выпускников ЧВВАКУШ, - даю Вам слово - это не так.
==================================================  =
Картина действительно юморная для экипажа Ту-134Ш и особенно для его командира... Есть просто некоторые отличия в БРЭО Ту-134Ш и БРЭО B-747.
------------------------
Именно поэтому я и сослался на "шаржированность" рассказа.
==================================================  ==

На том Боинге (как я читал) стоят три компьютера, решающих одну и ту же навигационную задачу. Их показания сравниваются между собой. Если показания одного отличаются от показаний двух других, тогда автоматика приглашает экипаж вмешаться и посмотреть - что же такое происходит? Если нет - считается, что всё идёт нормально.
-------------------------
Полностью с Вами согласен. Я также читал об этом. Потому и высказал свое сугубо личное мнение о том, что в исправный компьютер была заложена, по меньшей мере, странная программа - маршрут, состоящий из двух точек - ИПМ и КПМ. Случайность?
==================================================  ====

Цитата:
В конце 80-х годов, экипаж самолёта Ту-22М3, на одном из достаточно северных аэродромов установил на исполнительном курсозадатчик с ошибкой на 180 градусов. И полетели - только вместо Архангельска прилетели в Ташкент. Уклонение от ЛЗП там было не 600 км, а несколько тысяч. 
Бывает. Вам, как человеку, судя по всему, имевшему плотное отношение к авиации, не знать о том, что даже самые подготовленные иногда блудят, причём совершенно по-дурацки, просто стыдно.  
------------------------
Да, я знаю о подобном казусе. Кстати, обратите внимание на поправку уважаемого NAZARa, - он прав. Маршрут оказался выполнен в "зеркальном отражении". Так, что стыдится мне, вроде бы и нечего.
==================================================
- 99.9% - враньё.
------------------------
Возможно, что Вы удивитесь, но я склонен думать так же. Как Вы правильно выразились в одном из своих постов - журналистов интересует не истина ,а сенсация. Поэтому, признаться, я их недолюбливаю, мягко говоря....


==================================================  =======

Ещё про полет Боинга.
В конце 1984 года, после перехода такр "Новороссийск" на ТОФ, я был переведен на Камчатку. Прошло чуть более года после трагедии рейса КАЛ-007, которая меня продолжала интересовать. По долгу службы тесно взаимодействовал со старшим штурманом 317 осап подполковником Намогуруевым Бато Очировичем. Полк базировался в Елизово. Сам Намогуруев, с которым я неоднократно беседовал о корейском Боинге, считал, что тот просто заблудился. Но свое мнение никак не аргументировал. Тем не менее он рассказал, что осенью 1983 г. в Елизово прилетал из Москвы Ил-76, с заданием пролететь по заданной Боингу трассе и определить возможность потери ориентировки. После полета штурман Ил-76 заявил буквально следующее: "Летели, как вдоль забора..." Дело в том, что трасса (вообще-то их там пять, они идут параллельно друг другу, но КАЛ-007 должен быть лететь по ближайшей к советским границам) проходит вдоль берегов Камчатки и Курильских островов. В БРЛС были прекрасно видны мысы восточного побережья полуострова, Командорские и, особенно Курильские острова. Не надо было заморочиваться счислением пути. Бросил взгляд на экран локатора - справа "частокол" из засветок от гористой суши. Очень удобной была корректировка запрограммированного в БЦВМ "Купол-76" маршрута ( а точек коррекции на маршруте такой протяженности бывает не менее десятка), по контрольным радиолокационным ориентирам.
Были ли заложены в память компьютера Боинга подобные точки коррекции? IMHO - несомненно. Каким бы совершенным ни был компьютер, а корректировать счисление пути он просто обязан ( и экипаж тоже, конечно).
В то же время подполковник Намогуруев начисто отверг возможность какой либо визуальной ориентировки 1 сентября 1983 г. В тот день рядом с Камчаткой стоял мощный циклон, и весь полуостров был затянут низкой облачностью, дул сильный порывистый ветер.

----------


## ulmari

> Очень удобной была корректировка запрограммированного в БЦВМ "Купол-76" маршрута ( а точек коррекции на маршруте такой протяженности бывает не менее десятка), по контрольным радиолокационным ориентирам.
> Были ли заложены в память компьютера Боинга подобные точки коррекции? IMHO - несомненно. Каким бы совершенным ни был компьютер, а корректировать счисление пути он просто обязан ( и экипаж тоже, конечно).


а у боинга была рлс?

----------


## juky-puky

> Полностью с Вами согласен. Я также читал об этом. Потому и высказал свое сугубо личное мнение о том, что в исправный компьютер была заложена, по меньшей мере, странная программа - маршрут, состоящий из двух точек - ИПМ и КПМ. Случайность?


- Программа был заложена совершенно правильная и счисление пути компьютеры вели правильно, вот только КВС не поставил переключатель в положение, при котором сигналы об отклонении от ЛЗП передавались бы на автопилот и это отклонение устранялось бы.



> Да, я знаю о подобном казусе. Кстати, обратите внимание на поправку уважаемого NAZARa, - он прав. Маршрут оказался выполнен в "зеркальном отражении". Так, что стыдится мне, вроде бы и нечего.


- Но Вы же почему-то не задаёте себе вопроса, как же так: ДВА штурмана на Ту-22М за несколько часов ни разу не взглянули на экран РЛС?? Ни разу не определили место самолёта по резервным системам?? Это же, чай, не Боинг, которому всего-то нужно долететь из пункта А в пункт Б...  :Wink:   Как же командир корабля их не пнул ни разу, ни понужнул: "Вася-Петя, как идём?" 



> ... По долгу службы тесно взаимодействовал со старшим штурманом 317 осап подполковником Намогуруевым Бато Очировичем. Полк базировался в Елизово. Сам Намогуруев, с которым я неоднократно беседовал о корейском Боинге, считал, что тот просто заблудился.


- Правильно считал.



> Но свое мнение никак не аргументировал. Тем не менее он рассказал, что осенью 1983 г. в Елизово прилетал из Москвы Ил-76, с заданием пролететь по заданной Боингу трассе и определить возможность потери ориентировки. После полета штурман Ил-76 заявил буквально следующее: "Летели, как вдоль забора..." Дело в том, что трасса (вообще-то их там пять, они идут параллельно друг другу, но КАЛ-007 должен быть лететь по ближайшей к советским границам) проходит вдоль берегов Камчатки и Курильских островов. В БРЛС были прекрасно видны мысы восточного побережья полуострова, Командорские и, особенно Курильские острова. Не надо было заморочиваться счислением пути. Бросил взгляд на экран локатора - справа "частокол" из засветок от гористой суши.


- См. выше. Как ДВА штурмана ни разу не взглянули на экран БРЛС, откуда им носы положено не вынимать, - ништяк. А как два пилота ни разу не взглянули на экран БРЛС - "разве такое возможно"?! 
Возможно, к сожалению... Пофигизм - он на всех континентах одинаков...



> Очень удобной была корректировка запрограммированного в БЦВМ "Купол-76" маршрута ( а точек коррекции на маршруте такой протяженности бывает не менее десятка), по контрольным радиолокационным ориентирам.


- Угу, угу...



> Были ли заложены в память компьютера Боинга подобные точки коррекции? IMHO - несомненно. Каким бы совершенным ни был компьютер, а корректировать счисление пути он просто обязан ( и экипаж тоже, конечно).


- Я же говорю: *связь с автопилотом не была включена. Команды коррекции не поступали в автопилот.* 



> В то же время подполковник Намогуруев начисто отверг возможность какой либо визуальной ориентировки 1 сентября 1983 г. В тот день рядом с Камчаткой стоял мощный циклон, и весь полуостров был затянут низкой облачностью, дул сильный порывистый ветер.


- Понятно. 
Проблема в том, что, повторяю, к этому Боингу, который пёр напролом, у которого ЭПР метров 100 квадратных, если не больше, ещё ДО подхода его к Камчатке должны были подойти (именно так, как прописано в ОПП и боевом уставе перехватчиков) вплотную пара перехватчиков и подать ему установленные команды. А потом посадить его в аэропорту Петропавловска-Камчатского, над которым он просвистел, как фанера над Парижем. И шмонать на предмет разведаппаратуры и прочих всяких дел. 
А он пролетел более тыщи км в зоне ответственности дальневосточной ПВО и ни разу, ни один перехватчик не подошёл к нему!  Вот в этом позоруха.  *А потом, так и неопознанный, его сбили. "На всякий случай"* А вот в этом уже - грубейшее нарушение правил и международных законов, прописанных в ОПП и БУ авиации ПВО. *Грубое, преступное и неоправданное ничем нарушение документов, повлекшее гибель множества людей*.
Естественно, всех виновников потом наградили - Корнукова вырастили до главкома, Осиповичу - орден и т.д.  А потом все задают вопросы друг другу: "что же это у нас в ВВС дела так херово шли?!" А по закону Архимеда - дерьмо всплывало на самый верх...

----------


## juky-puky

> а у боинга была рлс?


- Да. Разумеется.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

А вот что было ПОСЛЕ 01.09.1983 с практикой залётов в воздушное пространство СССР? Неважно - случайных, или преднамеренных. У кого-нибудь есть статистика? Спрашиваю, потому как если после сбития 007-го вся эта фигня прекратилась - значит, была в том всё-таки польза и смысл...

----------


## juky-puky

> ... Спрашиваю, потому как если после сбития 007-го вся эта фигня прекратилась - значит, была в том всё-таки польза и смысл...


- А после чернобыльской катастрофы бдительность к проведению экспериментов на АЭС усилилась.  Значит, во взрыве чернобыльской АЭС была несомненная польза и смысл!
_"Дорогая редакция!"_ - пишет нам семилетняя девочка...

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> - А после чернобыльской катастрофы бдительность к проведению экспериментов на АЭС усилилась.  Значит, во взрыве чернобыльской АЭС была несомненная польза и смысл!
> _"Дорогая редакция!"_ - пишет нам семилетняя девочка...


Как ни странно, да - польза и смысл были.

----------


## juky-puky

- Суперидиотизм. А "чуть подешевле" разве нельзя получить ту же пользу и смысл?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Это не идиотизм, умник вы наш, это жизнь. Дешевле не получилось. Вообщ-то, чем дороже куплен опыт, тем он ценнее - как правило, выходит именно так.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Суперидиотизм. А "чуть подешевле" разве нельзя получить ту же пользу и смысл?


"Пока гром не грянет..."-далее известно. Юки,ты написал "суперидиотизм" как будто кто-то специально это устроил (для наглядности) и в назидание потомкам.

----------


## Bear

Почитал очередную реинкарнацию темы о KAL 007 (один номер чего стОит!  :Wink: ). Честно говоря, мне это напоминает диалог водителя, сбившего алкаша, свалившегося ему под колеса, с представителями правоохранительных органов.
Водитель: устал после работы, темно было, ехал неспеша, думал прохожий по тратуару идет, а он возьми и прыгни мне на капот...
Менты: Так ты ПДД знаешь? Ты же управлял транспортным средством, источником повышенной опасности на дороге! Ты должны был посигналить, фарами помигать, остановиться, подойти помочь, отвезти домой... Так что ты, чувак, по-любому виноват!

Почему-то таких многочисленных исследований и живых обсуждений тем, почему американцы сбили иранский пассажирский самолет или Украина по-раздолбайству завалила наш Ту-154 я не припомню. Ну помусолили неделю-другую и забыли.
А тут, видишь ли, кровь погибших корейцев стучит в чьи-то сердца... уже 25 лет никак не успокоятся.  :Frown:

----------


## Холостяк

Правильное наименование.....

----------


## juky-puky

> "Пока гром не грянет..."-далее известно. Юки, ты написал "суперидиотизм" как будто кто-то специально это устроил (для наглядности) и в назидание потомкам.


- Разумеется, устроили это не специально. Устроили Чернобыль - я читал в своё время в любимом, на тот период, журнале "Химия и жизнь" результаты расследования катастрофы инспекторами МАГАТЕ,  *потому, что отключили подряд шесть механизмов защиты, которые должны были не допустить развития катастрофы!* 
Да, вот их именно *специально* отключили. Они, мля, потому что мешали проведению эксперимента!  не давали его проводить, не позволяли! 
И реактор после этого добросовестно взлетал на воздух, засрав на десятилетия тысячи квадратных км территории. 

А потомкам, разумеется, всё это в назидание. 
Что если последовательно ШЕСТЬ механизмов защиты говорят тебе: _"Низзя, козлы драные,  это продолжать!!"_ - Так прекрати, и продумай десять раз - в чём же ты тут ошибаешься?! С главным конструктором реактора посоветуйся на следующий день с утра (эксперимент проводили ночью, когда нагрузка на электросети была минимальной). Отложи этот эксперимент - на месяц,  на два,  на три, на год... Не торопись, не суетись...

----------


## Nazar

> - Разумеется, устроили это не специально. Устроили Чернобыль - я читал в своё время в любимом, на тот период, журнале "Химия и жизнь" результаты расследования катастрофы инспекторами МАГАТЕ,  *потому, что отключили подряд шесть механизмов защиты, которые должны были не допустить развития катастрофы!* 
> Да, вот их именно *специально* отключили.


Михаил , а то что в 1993м году МАГАТЕ совместно с INSAG опубликовали новый отчет , согласно которому  многие выводы, сделанные в 1986 году, были признаны неверными , неужели тебе это не известно ? или в очередной раз ты выхватываешь данные которые удобны тебе ? А в результате нового расследования , причины были озвучены примерно так :
-реактор был неправильно спроектирован и опасен;
-персонал не был проинформирован об опасностях;
-персонал допустил ряд ошибок и неумышленно нарушил       существующие инструкции, частично из-за отсутствия информации об опасностях реактора;
-отключение защит либо не повлияло на развитие аварии либо не противоречило нормативным документам.
Так что в очередной раз , не все так просто и огульно обвинять специалистов , все-же не стоит . Но зато это очень удобно , что-бы в очередной раз заявить , что вот все так в совдепии и было и что целью всегда оправдывали средства , несмотря на потери.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Ну и что с того, Жука? Что, мало Ту-134 навернулось из-за нарушения РЛЭ и разгильдяйства экипажей? Хотя в РЛЭ тоже всё черным по белому написано. Книжное знание тем и отличается от горького жизненного опыта, что куда хуже в мозгах держится и не так серьезно воспринимается.

P.S. Насчет "неправильно спроектированного" реактора меня лично берут сомнения. Не далее как в декабре отработал неделю на первом энергоблоке Смоленской АЭС - там такой же РБМК-1000 стоит. И уже 20 лет после Чернобыля замечательно эксплуатируется.

----------


## juky-puky

> Михаил , а то что в 1993м году МАГАТЕ совместно с INSAG опубликовали новый отчет , согласно которому  многие выводы, сделанные в 1986 году, были признаны неверными , неужели тебе это не известно?


- Нет, неизвестны. 



> или в очередной раз ты выхватываешь данные которые удобны тебе?


- ???????????  Чем МНЕ может быть "удобна" катастрофа на чернобыльской АЭС??!! 



> А в результате нового расследования , причины были озвучены примерно так :
> -реактор был неправильно спроектирован и опасен;


- _"О-оу, йес, эти отсталые рюсские! Не могут правильно реактор спроектировать!"_ - Ты это хотел сказать?  



> -персонал не был проинформирован об опасностях;


- Аффуеть можно!! Конечно, пацанов из окрестных ПТУ набрали, а проинструктировать как надо - позабыли! И поручили им провести ответственны эксперимент, без всякой подготовки!
*Да там докторов наук как собак нерезаных было и все - специалисты именно в этой области.*



> -персонал допустил ряд ошибок и  неумышленно нарушил существующие инструкции, частично из-за отсутствия информации об опасностях реактора;


- Не верю я в эту фуфлогонию.



> -отключение защиты либо не повлияло на развитие аварии либо не противоречило нормативным документам.


- Не смеши.  *Откуда это взято?*



> Так что в очередной раз , не все так просто и огульно обвинять специалистов , все-же не стоит . Но зато это очень удобно , что-бы в очередной раз заявить , что вот все так в совдепии и было и что целью всегда оправдывали средства , несмотря на потери.


- Я не знаю, где ты эту туфту нашёл,  вот только именно "твой" второй вариант бросает на совдепию в сто раз более худшую тень, чем первый. 
В первом фигурирует авантюризм группы специалистов.
Здесь - ядерный реактор, построеный идиотами с нарушением всех мировых норм и грппа других идиотов, "непроинструктированных" третьими идиотами выполняет ряд идиотических действий - _"отключает защиту, но это не влияет на безопасность"_ - такого брда я вообще в жизни не видел!
* Дай ссылку, откуда это взято?!*   Это подборка враз глубоко антипрофессиональных, чтобы не сказать - абсурдных.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Чем МНЕ может быть "удобна" катастрофа на чернобыльской АЭС??!!


Это, по-моему, очевидно всем на данном форуме (кроме разве что Геннадия): возможностью лишний раз обос.ать страну, где ты родился и откуда сбежал.

----------


## Nazar

> - _"О-оу, йес, эти отсталые рюсские! Не могут правильно реактор спроектировать!"_ - Ты это хотел сказать?


Нет , это не я сказал . Я передал тебе заключение МАГАТЕ на которое ты ссылался и которое изминило свои выводы спустя 7 лет. Вот и все .
Мне вообще не интересна эта тема 





> * Дай ссылку, откуда это взято?!*


Да долго то искать не надо 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=ru&c...1%81%D0%BA&lr=
Ну и если тебе уж совсем интересно , попробуй поискать эти заключения на официальном сайте МАГАТЕ 
http://www.iaea.org/
А  я в англицком не профессионал , по-этому тебе будет проще .

----------


## Nazar

Давайте только опять не будем скатываться до личных оскорблений и выяснения кто куда сбежал . :Wink:

----------


## Victor888

Уважаемый Форум!
Я никакого отношения к авиации не имею, однако прочитал перевод Евгения Ковалева книги Мишеля Брюна от начала и до конца с большим интересом. Прочитав все посты этой темы, я нашел, что она кое-где (местах в десяти) она упомянута, главным образом в неодобрительных тонах.
Мне хотелось бы знать, какие основные претензии у участников этого форума к гипотезе, опубликованной Брюном. Может быть, данный писатель замечен в неблаговидных сделках, или есть какие-то непростительные "ляпы" технического характера.
Мне, например, показалась противоречием такая деталь:
Подполковник Намогуруев пишет, что "в тот день рядом с Камчаткой стоял мощный циклон, и весь полуостров был затянут низкой облачностью, дул сильный порывистый ветер".
Брюн (в переводе Ковалева) пишет: "...более того, навигационные и габаритные огни на самолете можно было видеть на расстоянии от 50 до 80 миль в середине ночи при безоблачном небе, в условиях, которые наблюдались в то время над Камчаткой."

Иными словами, вопрос: кто-нибудь книгу Брюна опровергал?
Прошу прощения, если ответ для вас очевиден или ищется в Интернете за пять минут.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Сплошь и рядом бывает, что сплошная облачность и никакой видимости нет у земли, а на высоте 10 км над той же местностью видимость милион на миллион и ни одного облачка.

----------


## Victor888

Уважаемый Lupus Sapiens, спасибо за внимание!
Если "цепляться" к словам авторов высказываний, невязочка все же налицо: мощный циклон и безоблачное небо.
Ну да ладно, может, кто спутал: ведь 25 лет прошло.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Уважаемый Форум!
> Я никакого отношения к авиации не имею, однако прочитал...


Уважаемый Форум!
Я никакого отношения к авиации не имею, но просто и без затей прошу Вас - закройте эту тему.  Оставьте для любопытствующих в том виде "Как есть" - и все. Точка.

Автор этой темы поместил год назад 9 постов и исчез. Как минимум - ему тема не интересна.

Сразу, чтобы не упрекнули - тебе не интересно, ну и молчи - скажу - У меня вопросов на по этой теме ворох: 

1 - есть хоть какая надежда, что в этой дискуссии найдется новая информация?
2 - был ли это уникальный случай в истории мировой авиации и ПВО?
3 - только ли СССР сбивал гражданские самолеты?
4 - имел ли СССР право защищать себя?
5 - зачем снова - и снова - и снова - обсуждать все то, что с 1983 обсосано до последней косточки? 

Ну так вот - отказываюсь от своего права задать эти вопросы.

Активничают в этой теме 2-3 человека, и установка у них только одна - СССР- это империя зла, если не зла - то империя тупости, если не зла и тупости - то империя негодяйства.
Это не мнение - с человеком, который высказывает мнение, можно разумно разговаривать.
Это - установка.И сколь вы не толкуйте - все к началу вернется - СССР, а теперь Россия - это империя зла.Кончатся инопланетяне - появятся боевые водолазы. Кончатся водолазы - Чернобыль вспомянется.

Несчастные пассажиры KAL-007 - это только повод. Ну и давайте оставим покойных - в покое.

Человечно Вас всех прошу - закройте тему.

Ник 

PS -  мало моего мнения - давайте проголосуем.

----------


## Холостяк

> Уважаемый Форум!
> Я никакого отношения к авиации не имею, но просто и без затей прошу Вас - закройте эту тему. Оставьте для любопытствующих в том виде "Как есть" - и все. Точка.
> 
> Автор этой темы поместил год назад 9 постов и исчез. Как минимум - ему тема не интересна.
> 
> PS - мало моего мнения - давайте проголосуем.


 
 ...............

----------


## argentum

Проблема в том, что, повторяю, к этому Боингу, который пёр напролом, у которого ЭПР метров 100 квадратных, если не больше, ещё ДО подхода его к Камчатке должны были подойти (именно так, как прописано в ОПП и боевом уставе перехватчиков) вплотную пара перехватчиков и подать ему установленные команды. А потом посадить его в аэропорту Петропавловска-Камчатского, над которым он просвистел, как фанера над Парижем. И шмонать на предмет разведаппаратуры и прочих всяких дел. 
---------------------
А какое отношение к особенностям действий перехватчиков имеет ЭПР? Вы, что - продолжаете настаивать на том, что ЭПР влияет на величину метки на ИКО, и по ней можно определить тип самолета(пассажирский), а посему действовать более гуманно? Так один из участников форума, бывший ОБУ, объяснил, что метки истребителя, бомбардировщика, лайнера выглядят абсолютно одинаково. Я могу лишь подтвердить его слова; мне доводилось довольно часто руководить полетами, и разницы в отметках не замечал.
==================================================  ======

Теперь немного о случайностях как таковых и их роли в истории рейса КАЛ-007.
Обратите внимание - какая, если не подозрительная, то, во всяком случае, неординарная цепочка случайностей привела "Боинг-747" к его трагическому концу.
- случайная ошибка в задании первоначального курса после взлета с Анкориджа ( от 9 до 12 градусов, мнения тут расходятся);
- случайная постановка тумблера (галетника) в промежуточное положение, что исключило возможность  передачи на автопилот поправок от компьютера ( и что твердым фактом не является – это лишь версия экспертов фирмы «Боинг»); 
- случайно реальный маршрут проходит через ревностно оберегаемые "империей зла" стратегически важные районы Дальнего Востока;
- случайно на экипаж авиалайнера нападает непонятный "пофигизм", и он напрочь пренебрегает выполнением своих функциональных обязанностей. Тут возникает никем внятно так и не проясненный вопрос:какими данными пользовались летчики при докладе на АДП,( напрямую или через КАЛ-015 – неважно) о пролете  пунктов обязательных донесений, если они не обращали внимания ни на приборную панель, ни на экран БРЛС, ни на дисплеи компьютеров? Откуда они знали, что контрольная точка пройдена и пора связываться с диспетчером? Или действовали «от фонаря»?
- случайная установка неправильного идентификационного кода на ответчике Боинга, что не позволяет японским операторам РЛС, в течение четырнадцати минут наблюдавшим самолет, правильно опознать его и предупредить о чудовищном уклонении от ЛЗП.(По данным некоторых источников, операторы считают, что видят RC-135, но их  нисколько не удивляет, что их американские приятели "разгуливают" над территорией Сахалина);
-случайное совпадение места и времени полетов двух разведчиков RC-135 и того же несчастного Боинга, в результате которого советская ПВО принимает его за "шпиона"..(наличие в районе Сахалина EF-111 и.EA-6 «Проулер» вызывает сомнение, так как ничем не подтверждается);

Какой же может быть вероятность случайного совпадения всех этих случайностей? Сколько нулей надо поставить перед единицей, чтобы выразить её в цифрах? Ведь стоит только исключить одну из этих случайностей - цепочка разорвётся! Самолет не будет сбит! 
Терия вероятностей отдыхает...

----------


## Victor888

По поводу закрытия темы.

Согласен с тем, что новой информации по теме крайне мало. Открывали ее с некоторой надеждой, что из сотен (если не тысяч) очевидцев кто-то найдется, кто сможет рассказать о том, что видел сам.
Но 1 год, господа - срок слишком малый для события, которое было 25 лет назад. Выходит же телепередача "Жди меня", существует сайт "Одноклассники" - все это маленькая история общества. Здесь - фрагмент военной истории СССР в мнениях вполне конкретных людей, причем круг меняется, хоть и народу мало. Мне читать было интересно. Сотни форумов: гомосексуалистов, извращенцев и т.п. существуют себе - и ничего, кто-то и их читает, серверы не развалились. Никто же не заставляет никого писать ответы: все сугубо добровольно. Форум - не учебник и не книга.
Я имею мнение, что действия СССР в данном частном эпизоде были правильными. А вот почему спустя четверть века информация засекречена, как утверждают форумчане - это есть ненормально. Иными словами, выходит, "обсосано" с 1983 года не все.
Коль уж это до сих пор в интернете: http://www.rescue007.org/russianFAQ.htm - так пусть и тема будет открытой. Есть такое право - право знать истину. Иногда это всего одно слово: "да" или "нет".

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну и что с того, Жука? Что, мало Ту-134 навернулось из-за нарушения РЛЭ и разгильдяйства экипажей? Хотя в РЛЭ тоже всё черным по белому написано. Книжное знание тем и отличается от горького жизненного опыта, что куда хуже в мозгах держится и не так серьезно воспринимается.


- Такой искушённый волчара как ты, должен знать, что шведские или, например, датские мозги реагируют на правила несколько иначе, чем мозги титульных наций, составляющих российский этнос.



> P.S. Насчет "неправильно спроектированного" реактора меня лично берут сомнения. Не далее как в декабре отработал неделю на первом энергоблоке Смоленской АЭС - там такой же РБМК-1000 стоит. И уже 20 лет после Чернобыля замечательно эксплуатируется.


- Ну, дык, а я о чём говорю? Первый вариант отчёта инспекторов МАГАТЕ был, ИМХО,  как раз нормальным и адекватным и совсем не так позорным, как второй, ИМХО, - идиотический...

----------


## juky-puky

> Проблема в том, что, повторяю, к этому Боингу, который пёр напролом, у которого ЭПР метров 100 квадратных, если не больше, ещё ДО подхода его к Камчатке должны были подойти (именно так, как прописано в ОПП и боевом уставе перехватчиков) вплотную пара перехватчиков и подать ему установленные команды. А потом посадить его в аэропорту Петропавловска-Камчатского, над которым он просвистел, как фанера над Парижем. И шмонать на предмет разведаппаратуры и прочих всяких дел. 
> ---------------------
> А какое отношение к особенностям действий перехватчиков имеет ЭПР?


- Самое прямое: влияет и на *дальность обнаружения* и на *вероятность обнаружения*...
Т.е., метка от Боинга-747, попав на экран РЛС, с него уже не слезет...  :Wink: 



> Вы, что - продолжаете настаивать на том, что ЭПР влияет на величину метки на ИКО, и по ней можно определить тип самолета(пассажирский), а посему действовать более гуманно?


- Можно определить, большой самолёт или маленький - на больших дальностях. Если близко - один чёрт.



> Так один из участников форума, бывший ОБУ, объяснил, что метки истребителя, бомбардировщика, лайнера выглядят абсолютно одинаково.


- Близко - одинаково. 



> Я могу лишь подтвердить его слова; мне доводилось довольно часто руководить полетами, и разницы в отметках не замечал.


-См. выше. И никому больше в этой жизни не рассказывайте, что ЭПР не влияет на дальность обнаружения и на устойчивость слежения за целью.



> Какой же может быть вероятность случайного совпадения всех этих случайностей? Сколько нулей надо поставить перед единицей, чтобы выразить её в цифрах? Ведь стоит только исключить одну из этих случайностей - цепочка разорвётся! Самолет не будет сбит! 
> Терия вероятностей отдыхает...


- Вы никак не желаете понять, почтенный, что это совершенно не должно было повлиять на выполнение своих функциональных обязнностей системой ПВО Дальнего Востока.  Повторяю (уже говорил в этой теме): пусть это был бы злостный разведчик, нашпигованный спецаппаратурой. К нему в любом случае должны были перед Камчаткой подойти перехватчики, опознать его и посадить. А при отказе выполнять их команды - сбить как врага народа. И зафиксировать всё это на соответствующие материалы объективного контроля. И никто бы им словечка в упрёк не сказал, совершенно независимо от того, сколько сотен пассажиров там было или не было на борту. 
 Но ни хрена этого сделано и близко не было на всём 1200-километровом пути Боинга.
*  Это понятно, или всё ещё нет?*

----------


## Nazar

Действительно , если придерживаться демократии на форуме , надо выслушать мнения всех участников дискуссии ( я имею ввиду закрытие ветки )
Я в принципе за сворачивание этого разговора , так как нового действительно ничего не всплывает , а поломать убеждения друг друга , у нас не получается и не получится .
Но я хочу перед закрытием задать вопрос коллеге argentum :
Как так могла совместиться Ваша служба на флоте , именно в плав составе ( где я сам служил ) и руководство полетами , до которого допускаются далеко не все из летного состава ?
Не сочтите за подвох , просто интересно. :Wink:

----------


## Холостяк

Люди уже достаточно наслышались кучи пропагандистской лжи на Советский Союз от людей вообще не имеющих отношения к этому случаю. Вся информация по этому событию амеры вообще официально засекретили на 40 лет. По межгосударственной договоренности Россия тоже соблюдает закрытость в этом вопросе. Подтверждение этой закрытости то, что это была спланированная операция американских специальных служб, которая была пресечена Советскими Вооруженными Силами. Все части сбитого самолета были подняты как и останки экипажа, состоявшего из военнослужащих США. Все документально оформлено и подтверждено, как и идентифицированы останки американских военных. Останки в последствии переданы американской стороне. Все документы хранятся в архиве. Никаких претензий со стороны США, Кореи и т.д и т.п. в международный суд или суды этих государств на СССР не поступало до настоящего времени. Причина та, что у нас есть все доказательства идентификации самолета, его предназначения, как и личного состава на его борту. Американская сторона не является даже инициатором этих претензий, так как сразу узнав то, что Советские военные подняли и идентифицировали самолет, сразу прекратила педалировать случившееся. Если бы СССР были официально предъявлены претензии по уничтожению гражданских лиц, то в свою очередь СССР официально представило бы все реальные документы по этому самолету, что испугало амеров. Поэтому, как подобает при провалах секретных операций (которые проводились обоими сторонами) эта осталась (как и все остальные) под секретом.
К примеру, американский крейсер "Винсеннес" в Персидском заливе (мля, оччень близко от границ США) сбил авиалайнер А-300 рейса N 655 с 298 пассажирами (все погибли)... Когда начались работы по поиску погибших пассажиров, выяснилось: обломки самолета упали в залив в зоне международного воздушного коридора. И здесь у американцев вышла неувязка - иранский лайнер не нарушал свой маршрут и находился внутри воздушного коридора, когда был сбит американскими ракетами. Совет Безопасности ООН констатировал: трагедия с А-300, ответственность за которую полностью несет американское командование, отнюдь не случайна. По существу, она прямое следствие предпринимавшихся в течение 1988 года действий США, направленных на усиление своего военного присутствия в районе Персидского залива. Беспрецедентное наращивание в этом районе числа американских боевых кораблей и самолетов создало взрывоопасную обстановку, чреватую самыми непредвиденными последствиями. И гибель иранского пассажирского самолета, ни в чем не повинных людей, в том числе женщин и детей, стала лишь драматическим подтверждением того, к чему может привести линия на силовую политику, на нагнетание напряженности. Международное официальное расследование подтвердило полную ответственность за происшедшее американских военных. Однако... Рейган уже на второй день после трагедии заявил, что командир корабля Роджерс действовал правильно и открыл огонь в целях защиты от возможного нападения. Хотя пассажирский самолет А-300 с 298 пассажирами был сбит за тысячи километров от США и, конечно, никакой опасности для крейсера, тем более для территории Соединенных Штатов, не представлял. Америка до сих пор считает себя правой в таких случаях. Хотя США произвели, по решению международного суда и под нажимом международной общественности, выплаты компенсаций семьям погибших в общей сумме около 65 мл.долларов. От ответственности они не ушли, как бы сами себя не отбеливали!
Но... В том случае, якобы "корейского пассажирского" самолета, Международное расследование признало действия СССР правомерными. И если бы там были гражданские, то даже сейчас могли все отсудить, да те же амеры не дали нам покоя... Так что...

И к чему я все... Недавно непосредственный участник того события Корнуков Анатолий Михайлович подтвердил наличие у нас всех документов и материалов по этому самолету. *Он подтвердил, что пассажиров на этом самолете НЕ БЫЛО... Он сказал о поднятых, задокументированных и идентифицированных Советской стороной останках американских военных.* 
Более того, Корнуков подтвердил, что корейская сторона вообще не обращалась и не организовывала поиск и спасение самолета... Это позже они уже начали "плясать под дуду" амеров и изображать гибель гражданского самолета... Но потом, как наши подняли и нашли самолет, претензии улетучились... Однако он продолжать разговор на эту тему отказался, так как она закрыта, но выразил желание, что пора некоторым средствам массовой информации прекратить обманывать людей...

Привожу выдержку разговора и его ответы на конкретные вопросы, дословно:
Вопрос:
- _Были ли на борту самолета, сбитого нашим летчиком над Японским морем, пассажиры?_
*Корнуков:*
- На этом самолете никаких пассажиров не было! Там был усиленный экипаж - 29 человек. Это я видел своими глазами! Есть документы... 
Вопрос:
- _Сразу после того как сбили самолет-нарушитель, обращались ли к Советскому Союзу за помощью в поиске или спасении экипажа или пассажиров? Что делала корейская сторона, чей якобы был самолет?_
*Корнуков:*
- Ничего не делали! Все пятнадцать часов молчали! Ничего не извещали... Затем Премьер Министр что-то невнятное сказал, ни причин, ничего не объясняя... Я так полагаю, что не все были посвящены в эту "историю"... 

Есть видеозапись этих его ответов...

Еще прикалывает, что на днях была по НТВ очередная передача "Авиатор", где промелькнула инфа по этому случаю и комментатор, не имея никакой информации и подтверждений, нес чушь...

Повторюсь, то что высказал на теме о наших Асах в Египте, где брехуны начали очередной раз врать. Хорошо, что еще в живых остались непосредственные Герои тех событий, которые живут с нами рядом и которых можно запросто спросить о правде, чем выслушивать всякого рада брехунов-знатоков... И дай Бог этим нашим Героям здоровья!

----------


## FLOGGER

В связи с вышеизложенным, у мня появились  вопросы:
1)куда делся Б-747 с 269 пассажирами на борту?
2)если такого самолета не было, то куда делись пассажиры, которые должны были на нем лететь?
3)были ли вообще те пассажиры?
4)и, наконец: какой смысл был СССР скрывать такие вопиющие факты, если таковые имели место? Ведь СССР после этой истории выглядел о...нно некрасиво (мягко говоря). Ведь нас тогда выставляли просто убийцами, людоедами. И, если все было так, как говорит Холостяк (Корнукова я не слышал, к сожалению), то не использовать такие факты в пропагандистской войне со Штатами было просто идиотизмом. Абсолютно непонятный и нелогичный сговор. Какой был смысл выгораживать Штаты-не понимаю, хоть убей! Что мы-то за это получили?

----------


## juky-puky

-  Просто немыслимо столько выпить/выкурить, чтобы начать прислушиваться к "версиям" Холостяка.  :Cool:  
Они расчитаны либо на полных дебилов, либо на частичных идиотов...

----------


## Холостяк

> - Просто немыслимо столько выпить/выкурить, чтобы начать прислушиваться к "версиям" Холостяка.  
> Они расчитаны либо на полных дебилов, либо на частичных идиотов...


Упираться как дебил и верить сказкам пропагандистов, чем рассказам непосредственных участников событий... Ни это ли явное проявление слабоумия?

Можно дополнить словами из рассказа Корнукова, что в тот 1983 год его дивизия из-за постоянных провокаций и нарушений воздушного пространства СССР в ее зоне ответственности совершила около 4000 самолето вылетов... Его слова: "... Было все!!! И Атакую... "... 
После уничтожения "корейского" разведчика, амеры притихли, поняли, что с ними не играют... Корнуков сказал, что хорошо что хватило выдержки у обоих сторон не начать войну...

В любом случае, слушая рассказы участников событий, имея свой небольшой опыт, высказаться можно однозначно - агрессивность, наглость америки по отношении нашей страны заслуживает адекватного ответа, который ей преподдали и в Корее, и над Японским морем, и в небе над Свердловском...

Любопытная инфа по ссылке. Ответ на вопрос - сколько войн развязала Америка:
http://www.nebog.com/2008/03/kak-zak...zvyazali-ssha/

----------


## Холостяк

> В связи с вышеизложенным, у мня появились вопросы:
> 1)куда делся Б-747 с 269 пассажирами на борту?
> 2)если такого самолета не было, то куда делись пассажиры, которые должны были на нем лететь?
> 3)были ли вообще те пассажиры?
> 4)и, наконец: какой смысл был СССР скрывать такие вопиющие факты, если таковые имели место? Ведь СССР после этой истории выглядел о...нно некрасиво (мягко говоря). Ведь нас тогда выставляли просто убийцами, людоедами. И, если все было так, как говорит Холостяк (Корнукова я не слышал, к сожалению), то не использовать такие факты в пропагандистской войне со Штатами было просто идиотизмом. Абсолютно непонятный и нелогичный сговор. Какой был смысл выгораживать Штаты-не понимаю, хоть убей! Что мы-то за это получили?


По 1, 2 и 3 вопросу... Пассажирского самолета не было..., как и не было пассажиров, как и не было рейса из Анкориджа...

Повторять все посты свои на этой ветке - БЕССМЫСЛЕНО... Все в них есть... Я эту инфу уже давно знал, хоть и в общих чертах... Единственно я там ошибся по военному экипажу... До этого я владел инфой, что там было в пределах 12-16 человек... Все военнослужащие США. КГБ СССР идентифицировало все трупы и только после этого передало их амерам... Которые обалдели, что наши установили и фамилии и адреса проживания погибших... Тут же Корнуков конкретно назвал цифру усиленного военного экипажа самолета - 29 человек... Это месяц назад его просили рассказать об этом случае и то..., он особо не распространялся... Он сказал конкретно и снял все вопросы разом! По этому случаю сбития самолета разбирались международные организации, кстати, Корнуков назвал одну это КИКАО или КЭКАО или КЕКАО (я к сожалению плохо расслышал), которая признала действия СССР как соответствующие международному праву. Он лично видел документы по этому самолету, и что самолет был не пассажирский. Он и сказал что корейская сторона не была посвящена в эту спец операцию США, поэтому и никаких поисков и спасения после уничтожения самолета НЕ ОРГАНИЗОВЫВАЛА, и с вопросами о судьбе или просьбой о спасении людей к СССР не обращалась... Только после того как амеры поняли, что облажались, решили "подключить" и корейцев, которые вначале не "въехали" что от них надо, а потом начали играть роль... После того как наши нашли и подняли самолет, все официальные претензии как Кореи так и США - УЛЕТУЧИЛИСЬ..., и до сих пор отсутствуют...
Сам я не участник событий, документы не видел, как и мои родственники, поэтому подробности и комментарии давать не могу.


По 4 вопросу... А когда запад представлял и выставлял СССР не людоедами и не убийцами? Я такого не припомню... Они только и строили планы, как бы нанести ядерный удар по СССР...

Что касается моего личного мнения... Наши и правильно не вмешались в эту грязь и не стали что-то доказывать, тем более официальные лица америки знали и сразу "затухли"... Доказывать пропагандистам Запада, которые во всю трубили и трубят (кстати по сей день, что уже Россия) империя зла, что мы "не козлы"??? Хе-хе-хе!!! Есть смысл??? Нет!!!

У меня есть запись Корнукова, где он по самолету сказал, как и по военному экипажу и подтвердил, что лично видел... Весит файл около 10 Мб... Могу вывесить...

----------

